# Site General > General Herp >  Most Recent Snake Picture!

## ratchet

Whether it's one your cell phone or camera, share your most recent snake picture! Even if it's not your own snake, feel free to share!  Snake selfies are most welcome too! In the mood for snake pictures.

----------

Axel28 (10-08-2017),_chilliscale_ (04-15-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (04-16-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),MJ_Bosley (08-04-2017),Ratikal (12-27-2016),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-03-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Here are a few pics I took a few days ago.


Esmarelda, Jungle Carpet on the hunt.


Elenore, Normal BI checking me out.


Punch, Normal BI reeeeeaching!

----------

4thehalibit (04-16-2016),_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),Igotsmallballs (06-29-2020),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),sIeepymoon (09-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018),_Soord_ (05-26-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),Terminal (04-15-2016)

----------


## ratchet

This is mine.  :Razz:  my Spider, Zeus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2016),Bluedevil0584 (01-10-2019),BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),_chilliscale_ (04-15-2016),dsilvester34 (11-02-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),Igotsmallballs (06-29-2020),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),mando0101 (04-15-2018),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),Merriah (12-31-2016),MJ_Bosley (08-04-2017),mrbugz_bunny (06-27-2016),PartySnake13 (05-07-2020),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),Schmell (03-30-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018),_Soord_ (05-26-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),Terminal (04-15-2016),_the_rotten1_ (07-21-2017),vikingr (05-09-2017)

----------


## Reinz

That's a really nice picture! Zeus is a good looking boy.   :Smile:

----------

_ratchet_ (04-17-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Almost didn't think I had any recents!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

Ballpythonguy (05-30-2022),Bluedevil0584 (01-10-2019),C.Marie (12-03-2017),_cristacake_ (04-15-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),Micki (10-03-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-03-2020),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),Terminal (04-15-2016)

----------


## Terminal

What kind of snake is this?   
When posting your pictures please state what kind of snake it is and the snakes name.  Approximate length/weight would be nice as well. Just fun and interesting facts to know. 




> Almost didn't think I had any recents!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mitsmaster9

One of my most recent snake pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_Ronniex2_ (08-18-2017),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Smitty33

My little butter/enchi girl. She's growing fast and eating like a pig.

----------

AmericanTacos (01-03-2018),BigLou3 (04-17-2016),C.Marie (12-03-2017),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_O'Mathghamhna_ (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_Ronniex2_ (08-18-2017),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## Pug50

Akita: Normal BP (f), ~415g.
Pretentious B&W because of evening (6pm-11pm) red LED lighting

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_O'Mathghamhna_ (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_Ronniex2_ (08-18-2017),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## chilliscale

Not BP but.... She's looking at it like is my venom not enough for you?!? These guys have a retic food response. They hit theu prey in mid air befor it even hits the ground. Phone pic again pad quality

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_monty_python9_ (12-13-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_Ronniex2_ (08-18-2017)

----------


## chilliscale

> What kind of snake is this?   
> When posting your pictures please state what kind of snake it is and the snakes name.  Approximate length/weight would be nice as well. Just fun and interesting facts to know.


Looks like a rufous beak(SP?). Seen one at a show a couple years back. Really cool snakes. Thanks for sharing

----------

_Fraido_ (04-15-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> What kind of snake is this?   
> When posting your pictures please state what kind of snake it is and the snakes name.  Approximate length/weight would be nice as well. Just fun and interesting facts to know.


Rufous Beaked Snake, not mine. Belongs to the place I am currently 'working' at, not sure on length or weight to be honest. They're rear fang venomous, though. :Smile: 

They are super neat, very quick jerky movements, this guy is pretty chill.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

Here's my most recent! My little girl is getting so big!

----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),kdraw (04-15-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-04-2016),Mike17 (02-24-2017),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),rraelee (02-22-2017),_se7en_ (04-22-2016)

----------


## chilliscale

I hear their bitw can be quite painful to certain people. Not quite like a viper but still not fun

----------


## Fraido

> I hear their bitw can be quite painful to certain people. Not quite like a viper but still not fun


I hope I never have to find out, haha. I don't know much about them, but I think they're cool and would love one of my own one day.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## chilliscale

> I hope I never have to find out, haha. I don't know much about them, but I think they're cool and would love one of my own one day.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Hope I never get tagged by anything hot or rear fang. In my collection or in the field. Won't be fun hehe

----------

_Fraido_ (04-15-2016)

----------


## chilliscale

These aren't recent but I just posted on another forum might as well share. My favorite hot we have here in the States. Well might be tied with pygmy rats

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Most recent one... besides all my snapchat videos of them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),embrit345 (04-15-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-16-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## chilliscale

Nice bel

----------


## carlisleishere

My firefly yellowbelly chowing down.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-18-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016)

----------


## cristacake

last 2 pics I've taken of Donuts. Some light exercise then a rest before going back to her room

----------

_Coluber42_ (04-15-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## embrit345

Luna enjoying her first meal with me x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (04-15-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-15-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Terminal

"Shag" Coastal Carpet Python 2 years 135g
[IMG][/IMG]

"Edith" Jungle Carpet Python 10 months 35g

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_cristacake_ (04-15-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),kdraw (04-15-2016),_Reinz_ (04-16-2016)

----------


## CrazyPiston

My most recent photo. . This is the closest in color to what I see in person. 



She is an ultraglow.

----------

_Coluber42_ (04-15-2016),_cristacake_ (04-16-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),Mike and May (11-25-2019),mrbugz_bunny (06-27-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-16-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Hoosac this afternoon:

----------

_cristacake_ (04-16-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-16-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Also, just because this was just a couple of weeks ago:

----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (04-16-2016),LJR (08-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-16-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## sammarie

This is my normal ball python, Alfred 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-17-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

Our little Isabel! 81 grams of fury!


A little snub nosed cuteness from Mira. 12 g

My 2 most recent photos  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

BigLou3 (04-16-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),Micki (10-05-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-16-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),Terminal (04-16-2016)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Took a huge crap lol

----------

_Coluber42_ (04-19-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-16-2016),Pitonica (03-06-2017),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-16-2016)

----------


## stingermom

My Ndizi (Swahili for banana, we call her dizi for short  :Smile: ) she's 224g and growing! Had her for 3 weeks- first time snake mam

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),Micki (10-05-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-17-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016)

----------


## NoStepOnSnek

Cake,   doing what he does best. 2 year old regular bp  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-21-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-17-2016)

----------


## Calianea

Here are two pics from my herpetology class field trip today, one gopher snake and one ca kind snake 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-17-2016),_Reinz_ (04-17-2016),Terminal (04-16-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Not BP but.... She's looking at it like is my venom not enough for you?!? These guys have a retic food response. They hit theu prey in mid air befor it even hits the ground. Phone pic again pad quality


Hot!  What kind is he? I don't think I could ever own a venomous snake... I'll never say never, but it's highly unlikely!

----------


## ratchet

> Here are a few pics I took a few days ago.
> 
> 
> Esmarelda, Jungle Carpet on the hunt.
> 
> 
> Elenore, Normal BI checking me out.
> 
> 
> Punch, Normal BI reeeeeaching!


I like the "in your face" picture, haha! How many snakes do you own?

And thanks, Zeus is my handsome one with a gentleman attitude to boot. I want to say he's my favourite ball python but I just can't pick favourites!

----------


## ratchet

> Here's my most recent! My little girl is getting so big!


Wow, let's talk about yellow! She's a beauty!

----------


## ratchet

> My Ndizi (Swahili for banana, we call her dizi for short ) she's 224g and growing! Had her for 3 weeks- first time snake mam
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


So cute!  It's so exciting getting a new snake! I'm sure you'll be getting more...  love her colour!

----------

stingermom (04-17-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Here are two pics from my herpetology class field trip today, one gopher snake and one ca kind snake 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Too cool! I've held wild Garter snakes...  but where I'm from, I never see any snakes except the odd garter. A herp class would be cool, what are you taking in school?

----------


## Reinz

> I like the "in your face" picture, haha! How many snakes do you own?
> 
> And thanks, Zeus is my handsome one with a gentleman attitude to boot. I want to say he's my favourite ball python but I just can't pick favourites!



I have seven pet snakes.

I understand about picking favorites.  Just when I think I have a favorite, one of the others will tug at my heart.   :Smile: 

Lizzy, Coastal Carpet

----------

_ratchet_ (04-18-2016),Terminal (04-21-2016)

----------


## Calianea

> Here are two pics from my herpetology class field trip today, one gopher snake and one ca kind snake 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





> Too cool! I've held wild Garter snakes...  but where I'm from, I never see any snakes except the odd garter. A herp class would be cool, what are you taking in school?


Im studying forensic biology in California and one of the elective options for it was intro to reptiles and amphibians so i signed up in a heartbeat for it and i love it  :Smile: . I wish we could do more field trips though lol  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (04-18-2016)

----------


## C2tcardin

Grabbed this quick shot with my phone in February of my reduced Clown that I picked up in January.

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-18-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-04-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## scalrtn

Percy closing in on the kilo mark ....

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-18-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),_ratchet_ (04-18-2016)

----------


## AerialArtist

Gave this sweet girl a second bath since she laid 27 days ago. Still hasn't eaten for me, so I scrubbed her and her enclosure down again. Love that precious snoot.

----------

_cristacake_ (04-18-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-19-2016),_Kam_ (04-20-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-18-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Grabbed this quick shot with my phone in February of my reduced Clown that I picked up in January.


Wow, that's one clean pattern! Very sharp looking!

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-21-2016),_C2tcardin_ (04-19-2016),meganmarkita15 (06-08-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Gave this sweet girl a second bath since she laid 27 days ago. Still hasn't eaten for me, so I scrubbed her and her enclosure down again. Love that precious snoot.


Oooo, I have a thing for light coloured snakes. She's so pretty! Haha, very cute snoot. 




> Percy closing in on the kilo mark ....


Gotta love it when they start putting on some real size!!

----------


## Kam

Houston eating his second rat fuzzy! He finally acting like a snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Surimi

Loving everyones pictures!

I took these a few days ago for my tumblr  :Smile:

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-20-2016),meganmarkita15 (06-08-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Ax01

lol

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## crooner1981

Old but latest, took on whitescreen then photoshopped whiter bg in. He's a super pastel, weighs roughly 1100g now but hasn't eaten in nearly two months.

Jack of all trades, master of none.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-21-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

I shared this already but it's the most recent. Twilight Sparkle (4 year old named her) cruising the yard a couple days ago. I only had her out for a minute so I was excited she decided to periscope.

----------

Albert420 (01-25-2020),_Ashley96_ (04-21-2016),BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_Coluber42_ (04-24-2016),_cristacake_ (04-21-2016),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-21-2016),Mike17 (02-18-2017),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),scalrtn (07-06-2016),_se7en_ (04-22-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016),Surimi (04-24-2016)

----------


## Terminal

> I shared this already but it's the most recent. Twilight Sparkle (4 year old named her) cruising the yard a couple days ago. I only had her out for a minute so I was excited she decided to periscope.


Beautiful snake and the name is even better.

----------


## Godzilla78

My daughter holding her buddy Ragnarok, a young male, loves to eat live ones, as you can see from his fat belly.  My daughter is excited for his next shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),Terminal (04-21-2016)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Here's my most recent! My little girl is getting so big!


A beauty!

----------

_Eric Alan_ (04-22-2016)

----------


## ettiene_raighne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-22-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-04-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Today I took Hoosac outside for the first time in his life, now that it's finally warm enough. I'm not sure the great outdoors is really his thing, though!



He has now found his way down my shirt. No, I don't have pics!

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-22-2016),_Fraido_ (04-22-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Jae

Enchi Spider Orange Ghost ( OG )  :Smile:

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-22-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Jae

Incredible

----------


## Eric Alan

> A beauty!


Thanks! She's definitely a good one.  :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## embrit345

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (04-22-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-22-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## embrit345

Butter pastel tree Python lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (04-22-2016),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-22-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-22-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Today I took Hoosac outside for the first time in his life, now that it's finally warm enough. I'm not sure the great outdoors is really his thing, though!
> 
> 
> 
> He has now found his way down my shirt. No, I don't have pics!


A baby!  How old is he?

----------


## dkatz4

my two little dudes...

22 month old male Central American dwarf BCI, 34 inches long, unknown weight (not much)
46 month old male North American human, 43 inches tall, 41 lb (back-breaking)

----------

AerialArtist (04-22-2016),_cristacake_ (04-22-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-23-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-28-2016)

----------


## se7en

my big bumblebee bob

----------

_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-23-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## boaguy



----------

_dkatz4_ (04-23-2016),_EDR_ (04-23-2016),_Fraido_ (04-23-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-28-2016)

----------


## EDR

Some new better quality pics of my albino clown girl. She's new to me so i'm dying to show her off a bit she deserves it. I get nervous when i handle her my hands shake cause i can't believe she's mine.

----------

_Fraido_ (04-23-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

> 



Awesome! How old? (your daughter i mean, though i suppose i'm curious about the snake as well)
Stoked to see more kids with snakes, and you're from NJ too; bonus! How does she like the BP? My son is nuts for our boa; it breaks my heart but he will actually start to tear up when i tell him its time to put him back in his tank.

----------

_ratchet_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## rlditmars

Took a couple shots outdoors today of a couple of last year's babies. I wanted to take advantage of the natural light.


1.0 Enchi Yellowbelly het Hypo
[IMG][/IMG]

O.1 Pastel
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_EDR_ (04-24-2016),_Fraido_ (04-24-2016),NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016),_se7en_ (04-23-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-28-2016)

----------


## myadlosky

0.1 Piebald after a shed.  She's about 150 grams.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (04-24-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (04-24-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (04-24-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-28-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Coluber42

> A baby!  How old is he?


He's about six months I think. I got him in February, my first new baby in almost 20 years, LOL!

----------

NoStepOnSnek (04-25-2016)

----------


## Godzilla78

RAGNAROK showing his just-shed, scaled, white belly.  He had a beautiful shed in one big piece today and he got rewarded with a big meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

After eating... Smiling at the camera with a fat belly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Fraido_ (04-28-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## soccertwin91

This is Caly, Piebald, 330 grams

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Fraido_ (04-28-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),Mike17 (02-18-2017),_se7en_ (04-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-29-2016)

----------


## soccertwin91

Since you said it doesn't have to be one we own, and because I love working with snakes at my job in a reptile building at a wildlife park, I'm going to share some of the snakes I work with on nearly a daily basis. Hope you enjoy!

Albino Burmese Python:



Green Tree Python:


Rainbow Boa:



Yellow Anaconda:



Tiger Reticulated Python:



African Rock Python:

----------

_dylan815_ (10-03-2017),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Fraido_ (04-28-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-29-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_se7en_ (04-29-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-29-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Ginvbch

This is Slinky, new female Enchi I just picked up.  The pic doesn't show how bright she is.

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Fraido_ (04-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-29-2016)

----------


## ashleymarie

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_EDR_ (05-02-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),embrit345 (04-29-2016),_Fraido_ (04-29-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-29-2016),meganmarkita15 (06-08-2016),Sandi1961 (11-30-2016),_se7en_ (04-29-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-29-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> African Rock Python:


what a cute baby. lol i didn't know African Rock Pythons were arboreal.

----------

ashleymarie (04-29-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> This is Slinky, new female Enchi I just picked up.  The pic doesn't show how bright she is.


hahaha I love the cute photo bomber!!

----------


## RangerDanger

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (04-29-2016),_se7en_ (05-01-2016),Steviesmomma (11-14-2016)

----------


## ashleymarie

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (04-29-2016),_Godzilla78_ (04-29-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_se7en_ (05-01-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Nemoluna

I know this post is older but I love showing off pictures of my scaly babies! 


Suki the piebald


Bumi the (brand new) banana lemonblast poss yellowbelly 


Severus the super pastel 


Azula the firepin


Lily the lesser pastel 


Sokka the firefly 


Toph the champagne 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

agardner810 (01-28-2020),_EDR_ (05-02-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),_se7en_ (05-01-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016),_Sonny1318_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## TauSarin

Delilah before lights out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (05-02-2016),_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),Nemoluna (05-03-2016)

----------


## Caspian

Cranky blue Lue.

----------


## EDR

> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Really cute ball python picture thanks Ashleymarie


Now i'm not trying to over expose her but i feel i should re post these pics since they disappeared on page 7. This time i'm adding all 4 of her.

----------

ashleymarie (05-05-2016),_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),Nemoluna (05-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Hoosac likes to lounge up in his hammock, but only when nobody's around. But sometimes we come in and catch him in the act! 

(Sorry, bad photo - if I turn up the lights and shove the camera in his face, he runs away from the paparazzi)

----------

_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),Nemoluna (05-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Andylee11



----------

Eavlynn (05-27-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),Nemoluna (05-03-2016),_Rob_ (05-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Not many people posted only their last, most recent photo. Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## aduhadaway

This is my Jigsaw, I am fairly new to Ball Pythons, and this is my first comment on this site! Excited to learn!

----------

_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),Nemoluna (05-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> Not many people posted only their last, most recent photo. Lol


lol i know rite.

anyway i took Zelena my golden Mojave girl outside this weekend:

----------

_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),_Rob_ (05-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Rob

That Rat lump tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (05-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> That Rat lump tho 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flipping amazing - what an magnificent animal!   :Sunny:  mmmmmuscle

----------

_Rob_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## Ax01

close call! this boy launched outta the tub last night! barely had it open.

----------

Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_Rob_ (05-26-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Rob

> close call! this boy launched outta the tub last night! barely had it open.


You have to appreciate a good feeding response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Flood92

Playing Peekaboo

----------

_Coluber42_ (05-26-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019)

----------


## usaf21stsf

While I was setting up his cage after cleaning

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> close call! this boy launched outta the tub last night! barely had it open.





> You have to appreciate a good feeding response


might have to hook train this one like a Retic.   :Wink: 

i have some aggressive feeders but this was the first time one launched outta the tub lol.

----------


## Rob

> might have to hook train this one like a Retic.  
> 
> i have some aggressive feeders but this was the first time one launched outta the tub lol.


Lol nothing wrong with a little bop on the head to let them know it's not time for chow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andera33

My banana pinstripe yellowbelly in the biggest periscope I've seen from him.  

Sent from my SM-G935V

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

10 min ago

----------

_Asherah_ (05-26-2016),Eavlynn (05-27-2016),_Fraido_ (05-26-2016),Micki (10-04-2016),_Rob_ (05-26-2016),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018),_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Soord

Took some with my new camera. Just messing arounf





Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_Rob_ (05-26-2016),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018),_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Soord

> Took some with my new camera. Just messing arounf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention he is a butter ghost male about 1400g



> Beautiful snake and the name is even better.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## dkatz4

> 10 min ago




mozel tov!!!

----------


## Asherah

> close call! this boy launched outta the tub last night! barely had it open.


Ha how funny! This is my most recent from Sunday 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (05-26-2016),Scotty1987 (05-30-2016)

----------


## redshepherd



----------

_Rob_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Scotty1987

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_Coluber42_ (05-31-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019)

----------


## Rob

Full and happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (05-26-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (05-26-2016)

----------


## Scotty1987

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019)

----------


## myadlosky

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),_Coluber42_ (06-01-2016),_se7en_ (05-31-2016)

----------


## Nemoluna

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## Oldsrocket442



----------

meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

*ROOOOAAAAAAAR!!!!!!
*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),_se7en_ (06-01-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-07-2016)

----------


## Crowfingers

> *ROOOOAAAAAAAR!!!!!!
> *


That is priceless!!!

----------

_dkatz4_ (06-01-2016)

----------


## BlackOut

> Full and happy 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What morph is this ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rob

> What morph is this ??? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lavender albino Goldenchild Tiger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Freakie_frog

It's all about the head! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## Christinnnian

Picking up this handsome male lesser bee today. Super stoked. 
[/IMG]

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## HVani

Just took these 2 days ago  :Smile:  

My Babies!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018),_Snoopyslim_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## LightningPython

My 2000g Granite burmese, Skittles, enjoying some time outside in the daisies  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (06-08-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),PeanutButler (06-08-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I'm still amused by how many people are posting a bunch of photos instead of the one most recent photo, lol. Lovely photos, regardless. 😄

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

I <3 HVani's rainbow boa  :Love:  those are crazy gorgeous snakes

----------


## HVani

> I <3 HVani's rainbow boa  those are crazy gorgeous snakes


Thank You  :Smile:

----------


## dkatz4

> Lavender albino Goldenchild Tiger 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Wow, what a looker! I love the orange, can I ask you a question about albino goldenchild's (goldenchildren?)  I recently was looking at Bob Clark's page and the brilliant tangerine color just took my breath away. I started looking on YouTube to see  them in motion but noticed that most of my results ended up with snakes that were distinctly yellow (not that there is anything wrong with that).   Do different morphs of albinism create different shades of yellow/orange, or do you think perhaps it was just a color correction issue in the videos?    I'm just starting to learn about retics, so please forgive my ignorance if this is a simple question.

----------


## Ax01

i got to hang out at the store front for HDI Reptiles last weekend and see some just hatched BP's, eggs and snakes for sale.





i was so excite to see some eggs i forgot to take pix of the 2 clutches just hatched. i remember there being Toffino's and a few others squirming around. really fun!   :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_se7en_ (06-24-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),_se7en_ (06-26-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## thingsthatmakenoise

Lasciel, 0.1 banana ball python, ~250g



Chaunzaggoroth,  1.0 pastel orange ghost, ~1050g

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (08-26-2016)

----------


## Sylphie

Well, it's the most recent one of ball pyhons... which was taken around 3 months ago... I really need to make some new pics!

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Just a couple from my ever growing folder of snake pics from my phone


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

A boy and his snake

(sorry about the low resolution, in this case i feel like the content outweighs the quality)

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_Reinz_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## Jasber

Here's mine!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## Soord

By boa after I put her back after a cleaning

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## Morjean

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (06-29-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-29-2016)

----------


## Seviper

I handled my Loki for the first time, today!

----------

Archer (07-03-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),Jasber (07-02-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (07-02-2016)

----------


## Reptimom

My Ghost girl, Olympia, stretched out across her tank. 

(Sorry it's two XD)

----------

_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (07-02-2016),Micki (10-04-2016),pinkprincess (07-03-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (07-02-2016)

----------


## Jasber

Here's one of my Niss after a good soak for a bad shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BMorrison_ (07-04-2016),jbzapanda (08-07-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't get over how beautiful this snake is!

----------


## BMorrison

> I can't get over how beautiful this snake is!


Thanks! He's fiery! Whopping 163 grams still has that baby nippyness about him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Little Alice exploring my pocket 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

On the up-side, I found 35 cents...

----------

_Fraido_ (08-07-2016),jbzapanda (08-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-07-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),Mike and May (11-25-2019),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (08-07-2016)

----------


## MiniMed

> 


Woaah he is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016)

----------


## MiniMed

My really goofy baby pastel female! Already in love with her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en



----------


## Ax01

i just thought she had the perfect wrap last night.




isn't he nice. he had a perfect 1 piece shed and decided to poop inside it. no cleanup!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-26-2016),_Fraido_ (08-26-2016),OodlesOfNoodles (09-03-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_redshepherd_ (08-26-2016),Reptimom (08-26-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

The most recent pic on my phone, at least. I have way too many on my camera. And of course it's more of her scales. I think I'm in love.

----------

_Ashley96_ (08-28-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (08-26-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

Found Noodle doing a shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_nightwolfsnow_ (08-30-2016),OodlesOfNoodles (09-03-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

I'm not usually a fan or formal attire, but there's something about a nice sharp boa-tie






But, Soft! What light through yonder window breaks?

----------

_Booper_ (10-04-2016),charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_Fraido_ (09-02-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-03-2016)

----------


## Jeanne

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Echosong

Lily hiding in a box while I clean her cage


Hi camera!


Her lurking in a backpack


Bonus wild black racer at the park




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),_se7en_ (09-03-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

_Fraido_ (09-07-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> 


Hognose are such cute little buggers, I used to think they were odd but they are growing on me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## cheosamad



----------

meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## ratchet

I love seeing everyone's babies! 

My most recent of my Dum girl:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (10-03-2016),_Fraido_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## PythonBabes

Tub clean up last night. Snoot pics are the best, although I swear she was laughing at me internally as I cleaned up her mess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd



----------

_Ashley96_ (09-11-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_ratchet_ (09-07-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-07-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> 


She's so pretty!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (09-07-2016),_redshepherd_ (09-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

> My most recent of my Dum girl:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I see some pictures of your full setup for your dum? It looks very interesting from here!




> She's so pretty!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Ashley96_ (09-11-2016)

----------


## se7en

> Hognose are such cute little buggers, I used to think they were odd but they are growing on me! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




they are definitely odd

----------

Kaylaaa (11-02-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Can I see some pictures of your full setup for your dum? It looks very interesting from here!



It's a Vivexotic and I got it off a friend who had bearded dragons. I was so happy to have something longer for her and he gave it to me for free!  I have regulated belly heat under her hide and water dish and I only use the lamp if it's a cool day (yaay, Canada!). 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ratchet

I hope you're okay with the one picture, I went to take more and fill her water dish but apparently she didn't want me to rub her side a little bit today like I do whenever I go in there.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> It's a Vivexotic and I got it off a friend who had bearded dragons. I was so happy to have something longer for her and he gave it to me for free!  I have regulated belly heat under her hide and water dish and I only use the lamp if it's a cool day (yaay, Canada!). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh neat!! I love how it has the ledge.

Also... Ouch.  :Surprised:  One picture is just fine, if two does not please her. LOL.

----------


## NetalianSoda

Freshly shed  Norman  :Smile:

----------

_Ashley96_ (09-11-2016),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_ratchet_ (09-08-2016)

----------


## LJR

I love the Avatar names lol. I plan on naming mine either zuko or toph once I get one

----------


## DooLittle



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-15-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),meganmarkita15 (09-16-2016),_se7en_ (09-12-2016)

----------


## vodouchild

My girl earlier today. She usually lounges in a loose coil, so when i found her like this, i thought it was mad cute.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

hey snek, rat is over there...snek?.....SNEK?!

----------

_ratchet_ (10-03-2016),_se7en_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Just taken a few hours ago...

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),Ella_S (10-14-2019),enoughbubbles456 (10-03-2016),_Fraido_ (10-03-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (10-03-2016),_ratchet_ (10-03-2016),_se7en_ (10-03-2016),Spencer_Suttle (10-03-2016)

----------


## mrhoyo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (10-04-2016),_ratchet_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dylan815_ (10-03-2017),Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (10-04-2016),_ratchet_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

Before Noodle decided to poo on the pillow






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),_Fraido_ (10-04-2016),Micki (10-07-2016),_ratchet_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## Reptimom

She's getting bigger!

----------

_ratchet_ (10-03-2016)

----------


## Micki

Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk

----------


## Booper

Here's our little baby, 9-week-old Wanda  :Very Happy:   :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019),Micki (10-07-2016)

----------


## FaulerHund

This is Karl. I'm not positive what morph he is, maybe just normal?

----------

_Fraido_ (10-07-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Not a bp, but my newest addition <3

----------

_Fraido_ (10-13-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2016),Micki (10-07-2016)

----------


## Sarin

Little Pastel Pied girl.  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## se7en

> This is Karl. I'm not positive what morph he is, maybe just normal?



pewter maybe?

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/pewter/

----------


## Micki

Peek a boohttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f7e95807f05/KIMG0113.JPG


Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micki

Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Not my most recent one, but my most recently found. It's also my avatar but this is the larger version.

----------

_Fraido_ (10-13-2016)

----------


## Ax01

lol

----------

_Fraido_ (10-13-2016),Nemoluna (10-13-2016),_ratchet_ (10-13-2016),_se7en_ (10-13-2016)

----------


## Nemoluna

You can't see me!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

Ella_S (10-14-2019)

----------


## redshepherd

Recent evidence of trying to probe Yukon for practice, and failing. I probably couldn't find the cloaca or just not probing in the right direction. I think I'll have to have someone show me how to probe an adult ball python in person!



I did practice probing on my two young ones though, and it went in smoothly...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017),_ratchet_ (10-13-2016),_se7en_ (10-13-2016)

----------


## Dro0716

This is jasper, my first Ball Python. Just purchased yesterday.



Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017),_ratchet_ (10-13-2016),_se7en_ (10-13-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Recent evidence of trying to probe Yukon for practice, and failing. I probably couldn't find the cloaca or just not probing in the right direction. I think I'll have to have someone show me how to probe an adult ball python in person!
> 
> 
> 
> I did practice probing on my two young ones though, and it went in smoothly...


You're brave! I just recently attempted popping them, I only tried my one snake though and did it fairly successfully.  I have no idea how it works with probing, though. Not sure which method could cause the most damage, but I think I'd be scared of stabbing them with a probe, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> You're brave! I just recently attempted popping them, I only tried my one snake though and did it fairly successfully.  I have no idea how it works with probing, though. Not sure which method could cause the most damage, but I think I'd be scared of stabbing them with a probe, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eek, I might try popping my little ones too and see how it goes... It's apparently more difficult to pop an adult too.
I was brave but probably TOO brave, I'm afraid I might have hurt him a bit.  :Tears:  I got confident after the probe went in the young ones so easily. The darn probe just wouldn't go in anywhere, like there was no entrance!

----------


## Shamri

Atticus, my normal male ball python. He just turned two at the end of July, and he's somewhere between 14-1500 grams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (10-13-2016),meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016),_ratchet_ (10-13-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Eek, I might try popping my little ones too and see how it goes... It's apparently more difficult to pop an adult too.
> I was brave but probably TOO brave, I'm afraid I might have hurt him a bit.  I got confident after the probe went in the young ones so easily. The darn probe just wouldn't go in anywhere, like there was no entrance!


There's tons of YouTube videos, the popping process seems super simple! And I think you'd only hurt your snake if you put a ton on unnecessary pressure, which who would because I wouldn't want to chance hurting one of my babies.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dkatz4

Yikes! Be careful popping and/or probing! my understanding is that trying to pop an adult can be harmful, though i dont know for sure.  But what i do know is that no matter how common it is (either method) its still a veterinary procedure. if you want to learn how to sponge-paint your powder room, youtube is a great teacher, but for this i'd seek professional guidance. 
just my  :twocents: 


however i have strayed form the theme of this thread, so please enjoy this most recent pic wherein i look like a hot mess, but Irwin's looking sharp as always.

----------

_ratchet_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## ratchet

> Yikes! Be careful popping and/or probing! my understanding is that trying to pop an adult can be harmful, though i dont know for sure.  But what i do know is that no matter how common it is (either method) its still a veterinary procedure. if you want to learn how to sponge-paint your powder room, youtube is a great teacher, but for this i'd seek professional guidance. 
> just my 
> 
> 
> however i have strayed form the theme of this thread, so please enjoy this most recent pic wherein i look like a hot mess, but Irwin's looking sharp as always.


I heard that the adults fight more as well... yeah, I haven't tried it on any of my other snakes since then, but I've heard if it's not done properly it can harm them too... 

Haha, I hate it when my snakes steals the show in my selfies.  beauty boa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (10-14-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Thought I'd just post here instead of making another photo thread, because I have so many photos all the time LOL

More pics of my funny sterling possible het pied, who darkened up fast and is growing fast! She was maybe 120g when I got her a month ago, and is now over 300g. Think she's het pied? Who knows! But she's funny lookin! I only buy the funny looking ones.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2016),charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_EmilyandArlo_ (10-17-2016),_Kam_ (11-21-2016),meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016),_ratchet_ (10-17-2016),_se7en_ (10-17-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> Thought I'd just post here instead of making another photo thread, because I have so many photos all the time LOL
> 
> More pics of my funny sterling possible het pied, who darkened up fast and is growing fast! She was maybe 120g when I got her a month ago, and is now over 300g. Think she's het pied? Who knows! But she's funny lookin! I only buy the funny looking ones.


Gorgeous snakes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Snake*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> Gorgeous snake!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Her faded patchy look is just what I was looking for  :Very Happy:  Reminds me of those purposely distressed grey jeans.

----------


## Albert Clark

My new addition to the reptile house here.

----------

_cletus_ (10-17-2016),enoughbubbles456 (10-23-2016),meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016),_ratchet_ (10-17-2016),_Reinz_ (10-20-2016),_se7en_ (10-17-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (10-17-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> My new addition to the reptile house here.


Absolutely love the freckles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> My new addition to the reptile house here.



So awesome!!!   I have one coming my way soon.  I can't wait. I love me some Banana. Congrats!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2016)

----------


## Andera33

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (10-18-2016),_Reinz_ (11-01-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

my baby Mojave female doin her thing.

 my butter male, who is a PICKY freaking eater!

 can't forget "Hulk", my six foot brooks king male. He's a bundle of craziness lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (10-20-2016),_Reinz_ (11-01-2016)

----------


## enginee837

Baby woma.

----------

_Reinz_ (11-01-2016)

----------


## the_rotten1

Check out my bling.

Hognoses are the best bling.

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_Reinz_ (11-01-2016),_se7en_ (10-20-2016)

----------


## Sarin

Hold back girl  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-01-2016),_se7en_ (10-20-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

Peek-a-boo  :Very Happy:

----------

_ratchet_ (11-02-2016),_Reinz_ (11-01-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

Thought this looked real spooky for Halloween 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (11-02-2016),_Reinz_ (11-02-2016)

----------


## Freakie_frog

The last pic I took thus far 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Eric Alan_ (11-02-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-02-2016),_Reinz_ (11-02-2016),_rlditmars_ (11-02-2016),_se7en_ (11-02-2016)

----------


## dsilvester34

This is Mampi my corn in his custom Vic I spent hours making him. Rescued from an RSPCA officer who had zero clues about keeping reptiles. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Nellasaur (11-02-2016),_Reinz_ (11-02-2016)

----------


## dsilvester34

This is Ghost...my male royal at 6 years old. Also a rescue, as is my corn. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> This is Ghost...my male royal at 6 years old. Also a rescue, as is my corn. 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


What enclosure is that? More pics please? It looks very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dsilvester34

Sure...and thank you. Will take some for you now  :Smile: 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

iphone photos are my most recent this time  :Razz:  I had just misted her enclosure with warm water, so it fogged up the glass, which made for some interesting pictures. A dreamy green tree python. LOL

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-02-2016),dsilvester34 (11-02-2016),meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016),_Reinz_ (11-02-2016)

----------


## dsilvester34

Pretty much everything covered in the pics I think. Heat lamp on a dimmer stat, heat mat on mat stat, climbing branches, a few fake plants and some old shoelaces I turned into mossy 'vines'  :Smile:  the background is grenade poly tiles I got at Webb's reptiles for about a tenner each and I used just under two. Snakey loves his new home  :Smile:  🐍

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dsilvester34

> iphone photos are my most recent this time  I had just misted her enclosure with warm water, so it fogged up the glass, which made for some interesting pictures. A dreamy green tree python. LOL


He/she certainly is dreamy...beautiful  :Smile: 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarin

This bad boy is my latest snake photo.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-02-2016),meganmarkita15 (11-03-2016),_Reinz_ (11-05-2016),_rlditmars_ (11-03-2016),_se7en_ (11-02-2016),Zincubus (11-02-2016)

----------


## NibblerGP

Chloe my bp, she is about 24 inches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## NibblerGP

And Bob, my other bp, who is also about 24 inches 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk

----------


## Mangiapane85

> This bad boy is my latest snake photo. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That's a looker! Firefly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarin

> That's a looker! Firefly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enchi firefly poss het hypo!  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk

----------

Mangiapane85 (11-02-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> This bad boy is my latest snake photo. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Stunning is the ONLY word .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## redshepherd

More kids. :B








> He/she certainly is dreamy...beautiful 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks  :Very Happy:  She's a she, 10 years old.

----------

_ratchet_ (11-02-2016),_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## Kaylaaa

This guy has had nooooo problem eating since coming home. I have a feeling he is going to be a beast. <3

----------

_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## Gruba

Just like my son! Hes 3.5 and just got his first bp! His face is priceless. I told him to smile but he didn't want to look up from his snake.

----------

_dkatz4_ (11-05-2016),_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

A boy and his boa...




...and a pretty good close-up

----------

_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## Passum

Had a photo shoot for Halloween at work and they said I could bring my Snake :-)

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_dkatz4_ (11-09-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-06-2016),_redshepherd_ (11-06-2016),_Reinz_ (11-06-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

This is becoming a "dump SOME recent pictures" thread for me... 

Some of that slight dumeril's iridescence in the dappled sunlight today.







Yep, I have a very chill girl.  :Razz:  She lets me do this crap sometimes. Though I swear she probably sleeps through it all.

----------

_dkatz4_ (11-09-2016),_Fraido_ (11-06-2016),_Kam_ (11-21-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-06-2016),_Reinz_ (11-06-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

Just some butter love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-21-2016),_Reinz_ (11-06-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Just some butter love.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunner ... funnily enough I acquired a beautiful hatching Butter ( supposedly ) but it kinda looks different to yours and the other Butters I've seen online .


Any thoughts guys ??

It kinda reminds me of a Pastave I owned a few years ago ..


 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-21-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

The markings definitely say butter to me, but I think it's definitely got Pastel in it... and thanks for the compliment. "Scales" is one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (11-06-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> The markings definitely say butter to me, but I think it's definitely got Pastel in it... and thanks for the compliment. "Scales" is one of my favorites. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that photo is under  light but he's getting more colourful , more yellowish by the day - which is pleasing even though I was expecting normal  Butter coloration .



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## EmilyandArlo

My newest addition, a specter named "Ampersand"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-21-2016)

----------


## rlditmars

Took this on an overcast day. The natural light without the glare of the sun, shows the colors well.

[IMG][/IMG]

Thanks for looking.

----------

_cletus_ (11-09-2016),_se7en_ (11-09-2016)

----------


## cletus

> Took this on an overcast day. The natural light without the glare of the sun, shows the colors well.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Very nice!

----------

_rlditmars_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Eric Alan



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-10-2016),_cletus_ (11-10-2016),_rlditmars_ (11-10-2016),_se7en_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> 


Those are smokin! What was the pairing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

> Those are smokin! What was the pairing?


Thanks! OD YB x Sugar

----------

Mangiapane85 (11-10-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Thanks! OD YB x Sugar


Hmmmm.. I think I need to add a sugar into the mix now. Lol!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Freakie_frog

Taken just after it arrived






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (11-10-2016),_Kam_ (11-21-2016),_se7en_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## rlditmars

> Taken just after it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that DG? That is so bright.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Is that DG? That is so bright.


Yep that's what it is.. and yes its super bright. These pics are even a little duller than it is in real life.

----------

_rlditmars_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Nellasaur

Got a cute picture of Yigg hanging out under his heat lamp so I figured I'd better share!

----------

Freakie_frog (11-16-2016),_Kam_ (11-21-2016)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Mojave Spider Blade 100% het clown




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mangiapane85

Orange Dream Yellowbelly




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Eric Alan_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Candid day to day. :I

----------

Mangiapane85 (11-18-2016)

----------


## BigLou3

Xander at dinner time  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus



----------

Mangiapane85 (11-20-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

My 2 favorite critters  :Love:

----------


## Medduussa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

First time handling of my little SD Purple Albino Retic  :Smile: 

Lovely and calm as I'd hoped !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (11-20-2016),Maddlesrain (12-12-2016)

----------


## D_ONE

Latest Pics of some Champagne x Black Head clutch hatchlings:

----------

Maddlesrain (12-12-2016)

----------


## cletus

> First time handling of my little SD Purple Albino Retic 
> 
> Lovely and calm as I'd hoped !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgeous snake!

----------

Zincubus (11-20-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Hoosac lives in a sort of split-level ranch.  :Cool:  He was hiding out on the middle level, and I made him track his rat up to the upper level. By the time he finally found it he went flying at it so vigorously he ended up like this. He's still working on it, but I gotta say he's done a pretty impressive job so far of getting his mouth around it without dropping it.

----------


## Panic2336

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_cletus_ (11-20-2016)

----------


## cletus

> [IMG][/IMG]


Beautiful snake!   Love that shirt too.   I love me some old Death Angel.

----------


## Panic2336

Hey buddy thank you very much! You got a beautiful reptile aswell Cletus thanks for the complements buddy!

----------

Zetrss (11-22-2016)

----------


## EDR

Some update pics to share.These are all recent enough.

Pretty recent pic of the albino clown she's doing well.

My ghi pastave trying to camouflage in to my rug.

Quick shot of my pied.

My nana being a derp.

Neat breeder pic of my newest addition thinking he's a cobra.

----------

Belgian S. (11-22-2016),_Fraido_ (11-22-2016),Swiftstar (11-23-2016)

----------


## Belgian S.

New little girl & boy and in love 😍

Pics where taken the same day, couldn't pick one 😉. 


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_EDR_ (11-23-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

The rare green tree white python. LOL




And the rare "when the snake joke completely goes over someone's head".

----------

jbzapanda (11-22-2016),_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## Meerna

Here's a picture of my newest BP Calypso. She's really friendly, I've had her a little over a week now and this is the first time I've had her out and she seems really comfortable.

----------

_EDR_ (11-23-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

_cristacake_ (11-23-2016),_EmilyandArlo_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## jbzapanda

Typical odd little noodle

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (11-22-2016),_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (11-23-2016),_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## jkerezsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cristacake_ (11-23-2016),jbzapanda (11-22-2016),_se7en_ (11-22-2016)

----------


## jbzapanda

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that super fire!!

----------

jkerezsi (11-23-2016)

----------


## Swiftstar

[IMG]

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161123/c192f6361de8d8fe912e0994028aba2e.jpg[/IMG]




Few of my bps  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (11-23-2016)

----------


## hauntingurcoma

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk

----------


## Gruba

Millow. He's becoming really social and enjoying being out!

----------


## Dahliasmom

pi, my little pied guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eavlynn

Aria, our smallest carpet python  :Smile: 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-29-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

jkerezsi (11-30-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> 


Too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (11-30-2016)

----------


## kxr

Are feeding pictures allowed on here? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> Are feeding pictures allowed on here? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Lots of dinner time porn around here.

----------


## kxr

> Yep. Lots of dinner time porn around here.


Welp then I guess I'll post mine.

For anyone who remembers the last thread I posted I decided to pick up that OD fire spider girl. The seller seemed like a good guy and although the baby was a little skinny she is eating already so I can't complain.

Her name is Charlotte




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Jess Jones (12-14-2016)

----------


## Ball2Drop

Watching t.v. With my boy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-30-2016),_se7en_ (11-30-2016)

----------


## LJR

If I may ask, where did you get the name from?

----------


## Ball2Drop

> If I may ask, where did you get the name from?


Who?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaylaaa

Aesir and my fiance  :Smile:

----------

Eavlynn (12-04-2016)

----------


## the_rotten1

My normal het pied after I removed her hide box. She thinks it's hip to be square.


King is getting bigger. 


And a new addition...


...with a bad case of sausage butt.

----------


## Maddlesrain

Had a little photoshoot with my baby this morning. This is the last one in the reel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Eavlynn (12-11-2016),_se7en_ (12-11-2016),_the_rotten1_ (12-11-2016)

----------


## ovapython

My Vanilla Cream male   :Razz: 
image hosting over 10mb

----------

_se7en_ (12-12-2016)

----------


## monty_python9

My Lesser male

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (12-13-2016)

----------


## ferrislongdog

Ferris my butter looking majestic in between clumsy tank adventures in search of food.

----------

_monty_python9_ (12-13-2016),Swiftstar (12-14-2016),_the_rotten1_ (12-14-2016)

----------


## cletus

Fresh shed.

----------

jbzapanda (12-14-2016),Jess Jones (12-14-2016),Maddlesrain (12-13-2016)

----------


## cletus

This little girl is getting big.   220 grams now.   She just shed a few days ago.

----------


## BPGator

This is my younger male.  He's already out looking for food, but he doesn't eat until Thursday...

----------

_se7en_ (12-27-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Maybe worth feeding him now if he's hungry ???
I read about some guy who tried to recreate 'real life' by feeding his snakes  a mixture of mice /rats /chicks - random sized at random times - so maybe after 7 days then leave it 14 and back to 10 days then maybe 5 and so on .

----------


## L.West

This is my favorite picture so far of my Boa (Sawyer).

----------

_cletus_ (12-20-2016),Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## Ax01

my new lil micro-Burm:


and mini-Cherry Bomb:


 :Wink:

----------

Eavlynn (12-20-2016),Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## CGONZO12



----------


## kitn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------


## bigSAK

Here's my girl Calypso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rlditmars

A couple pics of one of my freshly shed holdbacks. The first one is indoor and the second outdoor with natural light.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_se7en_ (12-27-2016)

----------


## Ratikal

My 2016 Bp Fire het.Pastel

Named him "Ra"

----------


## BPGator



----------

_cletus_ (12-27-2016),Ratikal (12-27-2016)

----------


## Ratikal

What species please? 
That is a gorgeous snake...

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Orange ghost female, 2400 grams
[IMG

][/IMG]

boa 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## BPGator

> What species please? 
> That is a gorgeous snake...


He's a 2016 Dumeril's Boa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ratikal (12-27-2016)

----------


## cletus

> He's a 2016 Dumeril's Boa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. Love that pattern!

----------

_BPGator_ (12-27-2016),Ratikal (12-27-2016)

----------


## zina10

ugh...this one had legs...



lol...but it is the most recent !!

----------

_Lizardlicks_ (12-28-2016),Ratikal (12-27-2016),_se7en_ (12-27-2016)

----------


## Ratikal

I'd saddle that bad boy...lol 
Maybe not!

----------

_zina10_ (12-27-2016)

----------


## vix0105

My bci male bo,we think dwarf cos not to big,my fire female bridy,my newest addition albino male cane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vix0105

My first ever snake syd blood red corn,my 2 normals coco n Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lizardlicks

Had them out cleaning their tubs so I grabbed a pic of them sitting together.  Future pairing of Riddle, a 1.0 pewter ghost, and Bean, a 0.1 vanilla pastel het ghost.

----------

_BPGator_ (12-28-2016),_se7en_ (12-28-2016)

----------


## BPGator

> Had them out cleaning their tubs so I grabbed a pic of them sitting together.  Future pairing of Riddle, a 1.0 pewter ghost, and Bean, a 0.1 vanilla pastel het ghost.


I like that pewter ghost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

*Graphic: ok, this is a kinda dark post. my Cat, a BP, hit a big live rat so hard it gave the rat a noose bleed.



"if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also gazes into you."
*

----------

_se7en_ (12-28-2016)

----------


## Lizardlicks

> I like that pewter ghost


Thank you!  He's one of my favorites in the collection  :Very Happy:

----------


## monty_python9

My high white pied. Male Wilbur

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_Lizardlicks_ (12-28-2016)

----------


## Hlow87

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (12-28-2016),_the_rotten1_ (12-29-2016)

----------


## se7en



----------

_rlditmars_ (12-28-2016),_the_rotten1_ (12-29-2016)

----------


## noodlethesnake16

Noodle enjoys playing in my pocket

----------

jbzapanda (12-29-2016),_se7en_ (12-30-2016)

----------


## Dahliasmom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Bog standard Pastel  :Smile: 



Bamboo Rat snake 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (12-31-2016),_cletus_ (12-31-2016),_rlditmars_ (12-31-2016),_se7en_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## BeelzeBall.

the colors on that Bamboo Rat Snake though. :Good Job:

----------

Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## cletus

> Bog standard Pastel 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo Rat snake 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's hot!!!!  Beautiful snake!

----------

Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## vix0105

> Bog standard Pastel 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo Rat snake 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow ur ratsnake colours r amazing,he looks like some1 has painted him very beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## mrhoyo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

jkerezsi (12-31-2016),Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Amazing pic and snake !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

jkerezsi (12-31-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Geoffrey peeking out of his warm hide. Pastel male 7 years old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (12-31-2016),Zincubus (12-31-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Geoffrey peeking out of his warm hide. Pastel male 7 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Royals have such beautiful head patterns  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-31-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

My Imperial Pueblan just checking out his new viv  :Smile: 
He's a rather unique looking hybrid .  As I understand things he's a Cali King x Pueblan Milksnake ...



Featured on the google search for Imperial Pueblans as well  :Smile: 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=im...i5B7UQ_AUIBygB

----------


## cletus



----------

Hlow87 (12-31-2016)

----------


## hwrobleski13

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (12-31-2016)

----------


## Hlow87

Our new noodle Medusa..butter pastel 😊

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (01-07-2017),Jess Jones (01-06-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

This little guy came to us extremely skinny. With regular feedings and lots of special attention he is back on track! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-06-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-01-2017),Jess Jones (01-06-2017),_Lady mkrj58_ (01-17-2017),_se7en_ (01-07-2017)

----------


## Ashley96

Pascal in his turtle neck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Hlow87 (01-02-2017),_Lady mkrj58_ (01-17-2017),_se7en_ (01-07-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_Ashley96_ (01-03-2017),_BPGator_ (01-06-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (01-02-2017),Hlow87 (01-02-2017),_se7en_ (01-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_BPGator_ (01-06-2017),Hlow87 (01-07-2017),_Lady mkrj58_ (01-17-2017)

----------


## cletus

> This little guy came to us extremely skinny. With regular feedings and lots of special attention he is back on track! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous snake!!

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (01-07-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Bumping this thread back up too...

The rainy day today made for some perfect photo op for "Drizzle"! My super pastel cinnamon poss het pied (who I don't plan on trying to prove out).

Tried a bit of a different photography style that I think looks very neat on her.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-23-2017),Hlow87 (01-23-2017),_se7en_ (01-22-2017)

----------


## OneEyedFox

From last night. Not the most flattering for her, I had to assist feed her so she had to eat on my friends desk. I swear I can still smell dead mouse on my hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

This is Raptor our 4 month old normal fresh out of his first shed with us 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## SaltLife422

My baby Cleopatra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chakup

This is my most recent- listed as a Super Pastel Pied (POS Leopard) and she'll be heading my way.

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (01-24-2017),_se7en_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> This is my most recent- listed as a Super Pastel Pied (POS Leopard) and she'll be heading my way.


My favorite kind of pied! Congrats!

----------

_chakup_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## cletus

> This is my most recent- listed as a Super Pastel Pied (POS Leopard) and she'll be heading my way.


Ooh that is sweet!

----------

_chakup_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## chakup

Thanks! Should go nicely with my Black Pewter het pied.

----------


## Mamak

My handsome guy doing his thing.

----------

cayley (02-21-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

my cinnamon female she's almost 2700 grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mrhoyo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

jkerezsi (01-24-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I might have to get someone else to take pictures of both of us at the same time now LOL

----------

_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

heres my big cinnamon female she's about 2700 grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus



----------

cayley (02-21-2017),iLikeSneks (02-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-18-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

My cinny girl.

----------

cayley (02-18-2017)

----------


## OneEyedFox

Right after her first perfect she'd since moving in with me. All came off in one piece. She's as beautiful as ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017),cayley (02-21-2017),iLikeSneks (02-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-04-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017),cayley (02-21-2017),jkerezsi (02-04-2017),_se7en_ (02-04-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-04-2017)

----------


## cletus

Fresh shed!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017),cayley (02-18-2017),_se7en_ (02-05-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-05-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-17-2017),cayley (02-18-2017),_se7en_ (02-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-18-2017)

----------


## SaltLife422

Making sure all the food is gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-19-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (02-18-2017),_se7en_ (02-17-2017)

----------


## Slither Seeker

here's our 3 year old Brazilion Rainbow Boa, "Ruby Sparkles".  My daughters first snake.  it lives in a bio-active planted rainforest tank and just keeps growing and growing and seems to be increasing in her glossy look.  turned out to be a male, so I guess he's got a flamboyant name, LOL!

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (02-19-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (02-18-2017),jkerezsi (02-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-19-2017)

----------


## pressiniron



----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (02-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-19-2017)

----------


## scalrtn



----------

_cletus_ (02-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-19-2017),Zincubus (02-20-2017)

----------


## BBotteron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> 


What is that ?  Looks a little like a pale ghost version of my Desert King ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Thom Noble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (02-20-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## scalrtn

> What is that ?  Looks a little like a pale ghost version of my Desert King ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I believe she has a little Splendida in her.  Here's another pic...

----------


## Freakie_frog

Check animals this morning, this big Hypo girl is looking really awesome. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sully

----------

cayley (02-21-2017),_cletus_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Vgto88

Big boss was selling it but the guy decided he didn't want it anymore, after that I decided to keep it because I didn't want to sell it I just felt like a horrible owner but now he's feeding great also mite free :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-20-2017),_cletus_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Vgto88

> Making sure all the food is gone 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My snake pokes his head out too y do they do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson- picture taken yesterday 
As of 2/9/17 he was ~21" and 167 grams and roughly 5 months old.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-20-2017),cayley (02-21-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sorry for the poor quality,  but it's my most recent pic. 
Here's Django the Cali King. We were watching Top Chef and ironically saw a Cali King on the show, obviously paused the show to get a pic of Django watching the other snake! 
As of 2/9/17 he was ~49 1/4" and 645grams. I believe he is approx 16-17 months  old

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-20-2017),_Kira_ (02-21-2017)

----------


## cayley

Midterms yo, please excuse the grumpy face. > :Sad:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017),_Kira_ (02-21-2017)

----------


## Bassball Fever

> Midterms yo, please excuse the grumpy face. >


How can you have a grumpy face when you're taking a snake break?

----------

cayley (02-21-2017)

----------


## Kira

Cayley your snake is so cute and shiny! Also your lipstick is amazing!

----------

cayley (02-21-2017)

----------


## cayley

Thanks, Kira! It's Kat Von D, Nosferatu :3

BassBall Fever, you don't understand, if only my snake had arms to finish all of my homework ;___;

----------

_Bassball Fever_ (02-21-2017),_Kira_ (02-21-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

cayley (02-23-2017),_redshepherd_ (02-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## rraelee

New little pastel baby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (02-23-2017),_cletus_ (02-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (02-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## enginee837

Stitch, post shed, no flash.  It is amazing how lighting can affect the way they look.   Under full spectrum his head is bright yellow, under soft light it is bright orange.

----------

cayley (02-23-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (02-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-23-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (02-22-2017),cayley (02-23-2017),_cletus_ (02-23-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (02-22-2017),jbzapanda (02-23-2017),Mike17 (02-23-2017),_se7en_ (02-23-2017),vix0105 (02-23-2017)

----------


## cletus

> 


Wow.  The cuteness factor is off the charts with that one!!!

----------

_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

> Wow. The cuteness factor is off the charts with that one!!!


Thanks! Her name is Cora and she's an albino anaconda. Also the cutest thing in existence. She was only 7g when I got her and she gobbles up every pinky in sight. I had to take some pictures because she won't be this small for long.

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2017)

----------


## vix0105

> 


Sooo cute,Cora is a cutey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

from the fancy cam


from the unfancy cam

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2017),pressiniron (02-26-2017),_se7en_ (02-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2017)

----------


## cletus

That Dum is gorgeous.

----------

_redshepherd_ (02-23-2017)

----------


## BonnieAndClyde

freeze frame from a video I took the other day, after hours of watching him he got bored of me and yawned... 🙄

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-25-2017),_se7en_ (02-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Newest addition




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (02-24-2017),_redshepherd_ (02-24-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (02-24-2017),jkerezsi (02-25-2017),_kxr_ (02-24-2017),_se7en_ (02-24-2017),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## kxr

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gotta love super condas!

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (02-24-2017),_Thom Noble_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

We got to enjoy some beautiful weather yesterday...


Django the Cali King




Tyson

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Hlow87

Medusa

Lucy 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017),_Thom Noble_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## halfnakedlife

my first ever  :Snake: 
she's a pastel, 148gr, taken 3 days ago

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017),cayley (02-25-2017),jkerezsi (02-26-2017)

----------


## montymiow

Great time to start the blue, right as his treatments begin. Stress or no stress it has to be done :/


 My girl feeling a tad curious
 

I still think he should have been called blanket


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-06-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-05-2017),_se7en_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

> my first ever 
> she's a pastel, 148gr, taken 3 days ago


Very pretty pastel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017),halfnakedlife (03-04-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-01-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-05-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## chakup

Had the babies out for a minute and got some quick pics. Both played hide the head. Lol

----------

_cletus_ (03-05-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> 


Look at those colors!! Beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

_cletus_ (03-05-2017),halfnakedlife (03-06-2017),_kxr_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

iphone pics!
Sorry I wear these grandpa clothes at home every day LOL

----------

cayley (03-05-2017),_cletus_ (03-05-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## cletus

> Look at those colors!! Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!   You can't really see in the pic but her sides are really pink.   I couldn't be happier with her.  She is in her hide right now in a rat coma.

----------


## Maddlesrain

I put this on my progression thread too, but I feel like I have to share this with everyone. I'm so happy about this picture. Haha! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Booper_ (04-10-2017),_kxr_ (03-06-2017),SaltLife422 (03-14-2017),_se7en_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## kxr

> iphone pics!
> Sorry I wear these grandpa clothes at home every day LOL


Really cool dumeril's boa! ...I also love how my favourite eeveelution is just chilling in the background of that one pic XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> I put this on my progression thread too, but I feel like I have to share this with everyone. I'm so happy about this picture. Haha! 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, perfect timing!! HAHA




> Really cool dumeril's boa! ...I also love how my favourite eeveelution is just chilling in the background of that one pic XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!  :Very Happy: 
Oh yes, I also have a couple sylveon plushes. Love me the pokemon plushies.

----------

_kxr_ (03-06-2017),Maddlesrain (03-05-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> Wow, perfect timing!! HAHA


LOL thank you! It really was! He's a character! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kira

Excuse my low quality/bad lighting picture but here's a shot of Winry that I took about half an hour ago.

----------

_BBotteron_ (03-06-2017),_cletus_ (03-06-2017),_kxr_ (03-06-2017),sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## halfnakedlife

my girl about an hour ago 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## sheaziiekittyxo

Hello, I'm new to this site and I am trying to post my most recent picture of my new baby BP Luna, but can't figure out how to post images. Can anyone help?

----------


## cletus

> Hello, I'm new to this site and I am trying to post my most recent picture of my new baby BP Luna, but can't figure out how to post images. Can anyone help?


Welcome!      https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Post-Pictures

----------

sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## sheaziiekittyxo

Nevermind in regards to my previous post. Anyways, this is my new BP Luna 🐍

----------


## BonnieAndClyde

waattcchhhaaaa looking at?  Lol 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

----------

sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## sheaziiekittyxo

> Nevermind in regards to my previous post. Anyways, this is my new BP Luna 🐍

----------


## Ax01

this pix is a week or so old, but is my most recent one of Puggles from the Admit it. It's cool. thread.:




> blood was dribbling down. it was pretty cool. i wish i grabbed a vid or gif'ed it. it was an cool second death for the rodent!





>

----------


## Mexecutioner

Raptor is fresh out of his second shed with us and a full shed which I'm happy about 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

cayley (03-07-2017),sheaziiekittyxo (03-06-2017)

----------


## Mexecutioner

Has anyone else's normal got marks like these on end of there tail raptor has got a distinctive lighter blob then a stripe down end of his tale  

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## Alexiel03

These are the last 2 photos of a couple New bps, took them last night.
Female Orange Dream Fire Yellow belly 


Female Desert Ghost 


Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------


## CGONZO12

Got her today.. My female Mojave.. Got some cool plans for her !

----------

_cletus_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## Pitonica

Taken last night, young pastel just showing off.. I like to think he was posing for me    

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (03-08-2017),Marzipan (03-08-2017),Zincubus (03-08-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Taken last night, young pastel just showing off.. I like to think he was posing for me    
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


That's a stunning Pastel !!

----------

Pitonica (03-08-2017)

----------


## Pitonica

> That's a stunning Pastel !!


Thank you   
I know they are kinda 'regular' looking, most would say,  but anywas I can't stop stearing at him,  thinking, he is so damn gorgeous..


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you   
> I know they are kinda 'regular' looking, most would say,  but anywas I can't stop stearing at him,  thinking, he is so damn gorgeous..
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I've said this a few times but if 'Pastels' didn't actually exist and this was the first the snake world would probably go crazy when seeing it's a beautiful colours and pattern .

----------

Pitonica (03-08-2017)

----------


## PghBall

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),Pitonica (03-08-2017)

----------


## Pitonica

> I've said this a few times but if 'Pastels' didn't actually exist and this was the first the snake world would probably go crazy when seeing it's a beautiful colours and pattern .


you are quite right! 
Nice to 'hear' that from a snake collector


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## BonnieAndClyde

must be night time Mr recluse has come to explore... 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kira_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Jmaine

Here is Kijoja.

My Female GHI Mahogany Mojave.

----------

_se7en_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## kxr

> Here is Kijoja.
> 
> My Female GHI Mahogany Mojave.



I'm really upset this picture didn't work. This is a direction I want to go in in the future and I don't know if I've ever seen this combo.

----------

Jmaine (03-08-2017),Marzipan (03-09-2017)

----------


## se7en

this is jmaine's pic

----------

BonnieAndClyde (03-09-2017),_cletus_ (03-09-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-09-2017),Jmaine (03-08-2017),_Kira_ (03-09-2017),_kxr_ (03-08-2017),Maddlesrain (03-14-2017),Marzipan (03-09-2017)

----------


## Jmaine

> I'm really upset this picture didn't work. This is a direction I want to go in in the future and I don't know if I've ever seen this combo.


Take 2....

----------

_kxr_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## kxr

> Take 2....


Awesome! Looks like a nicer version of the cinnamon Mojave ghi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Jmaine (03-08-2017)

----------


## Kira

My sweet girl  :Smile:

----------


## rdoyle

One and only. Friar Tuck super yellow belly Maybe hidden Gene woma dont know.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

BonnieAndClyde (03-12-2017),SaltLife422 (03-14-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BonnieAndClyde (03-12-2017),_cletus_ (03-12-2017),Hlow87 (03-12-2017),Maddlesrain (03-14-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-12-2017),vix0105 (03-18-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Ew a big green nose.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-17-2017),_cletus_ (03-12-2017),halfnakedlife (03-14-2017),Hlow87 (03-12-2017),jkerezsi (03-12-2017),_Kira_ (03-12-2017),Maddlesrain (03-14-2017),Marzipan (03-18-2017),SaltLife422 (03-14-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-12-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

Love these guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

That's a great picture _redshepherd_....

----------


## redshepherd

> That's a great picture _redshepherd_....


 :Razz:  thanks cletus

----------


## Kira

I love her cute little face!

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-18-2017),Slither Seeker (03-17-2017)

----------


## halfnakedlife

just got back from a 6 days trip and i missed this lil girl!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Slither Seeker (03-17-2017)

----------


## Jay633

My little Butter Enchi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (03-14-2017),_redshepherd_ (03-14-2017),_se7en_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## Sargentnoid

Just took these 3[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

_se7en_ (03-14-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## Matt850

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (03-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2017)

----------


## Matt850

Forgot to mention this is my lovely clown.

----------


## chakup

Unboxing the new girl

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2017),cayley (03-18-2017),_Kira_ (03-18-2017),_se7en_ (03-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2017)

----------


## monty_python9

My2014 Hypo Male boa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2017),_cletus_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## Alicia

Mr. Hicks, male Angolan python. (Terrible photo of him is terrible. And has weird lighting.)

----------

_Kira_ (03-18-2017),meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Kira

I finally got a decent shot of Winry!

----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2017),cayley (03-18-2017),_cletus_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## spazhime



----------

_Alicia_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## Kobra Kommander

My albino BP, Jörmungander, and my Spotted Python, Ragnarök. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-19-2017)

----------


## mrhoyo

> Unboxing the new girl


My male pied would like her, what's the combo?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------

jkerezsi (03-19-2017)

----------


## chakup

Killer Pied pos Leopard!! My black pewter het pied hopefully is fond of her in a few years!!

----------


## brettfong

OD YB

----------

_Alicia_ (03-20-2017),jkerezsi (03-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_Alicia_ (03-20-2017),_BPGator_ (03-19-2017),cayley (03-19-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-20-2017),Howitzer (08-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ax01

my very picky eater, constant faster and pretty girl Emerald. she's going into shed. can't wait to see her with an all new, all white paint job!

----------

_Alicia_ (03-20-2017),_cletus_ (03-21-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> my very picky eater, constant faster and pretty girl Emerald. she's going into shed. can't wait to see her with an all new, all white paint job!


Ax I am beginning to think you are a tease. If she is too picky of an eater for you I would be more than willing to eliminate that stress and take her off your hands.

This is kind of like a guy dating a super model and complaining she talks to much.

----------

_Ax01_ (03-20-2017),Finn0208 (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ax01

> Ax I am beginning to think you are a tease. If she is too picky of an eater for you I would be more than willing to eliminate that stress and take her off your hands.
> 
> This is kind of like a guy dating a super model and complaining she talks to much.


this was the first project i wanted to pursue. she was gonna help me get way ahead but she turned out to be a picky mouser.  :\  my 1.0 White Magic (Albino Black Pastel Mojave) will be going to my big ol reg Albino girl. who knows. maybe Emerald will be ready for a 1.0 Candy in the future.   :Wink:

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> this was the first project i wanted to pursue. she was gonna help me get way ahead but she turned out to be a picky mouser.  :\  my 1.0 White Magic (Albino Black Pastel Mojave) will be going to my big ol reg Albino girl. who knows. maybe Emerald will be ready for a 1.0 Candy in the future.


I think you are still ahead of me on this project. I am 100% sure my albino girl who is one of the largest animals I have reabsorbed again this year since she started eating again on Saturday. I am pretty sure my phantom het lavender did also but she has not started eating again so there is still a small glimmer of hope. The only thing positive as far as this project goes is that my lesser+mojave+pastel is heavily gravid from my Lavender Spider so I should get at least some useable hets. I am probably still at least two years out from making one of those red eyed beauties. I pratically begged Garrick for an adult Mojave het Lavender and he wouldn't give one up. He said maybe after this season, LOL. I'm still going to make some nice stuff this year but the dream snake is still out of reach.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

All about contrast  :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-13-2017),_Alicia_ (03-21-2017),_BPGator_ (03-20-2017),_cletus_ (03-21-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-20-2017),meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),Pitonica (03-21-2017),_rock_ (05-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

My beautiful Snow boa looking kinda pensive  :Smile:

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-20-2017),Pitonica (03-21-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),SaltLife422 (03-26-2017)

----------


## Mike17

The very last of Kira




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pitonica

Beautiful male Pied with me at work just now. Not mine, but taking care of him like he is   :Smile:  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),Mike17 (03-21-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Beautiful male Pied with me at work just now. Not mine, but taking care of him like he is   
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Sure is a beautiful thing but that 'lone' black mark would  irritate me to death  :Smile:

----------


## Pitonica

> Sure is a beautiful thing but that 'lone' black mark would  irritate me to death


Hahaha, OCD much?  :Smile:  I was wondering who else will notice
  It would bother me also,  luckily I have 9 more different snakes without a spot 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (03-22-2017)

----------


## embrit345

Right before he tried to eat my face hahaha xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Mike17 (03-21-2017)

----------


## halfnakedlife

cuddle time before going away for ten days



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

My burm Swayze is out the most.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-22-2017),Pitonica (03-25-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017),Zincubus (03-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Hahaha, OCD much?  I was wondering who else will notice
>   It would bother me also,  luckily I have 9 more different snakes without a spot 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Aspergers actually - LOL

 :Smile:

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Lula


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2017),_se7en_ (03-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-24-2017),_cletus_ (03-23-2017),meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),Mike17 (03-23-2017),_se7en_ (03-23-2017)

----------


## Polemarchus



----------

_Alicia_ (03-24-2017),_cletus_ (03-23-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-23-2017),jbzapanda (03-23-2017),Mike17 (03-23-2017),_se7en_ (03-24-2017)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (03-25-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk

----------

D_ONE (03-30-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-25-2017),halfnakedlife (03-26-2017),jbzapanda (03-26-2017),meganmarkita15 (03-28-2017),SaltLife422 (03-26-2017),_se7en_ (03-25-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

2016 Holdback females

----------

cayley (03-31-2017),_cletus_ (03-27-2017),D_ONE (03-30-2017),embrit345 (03-26-2017),_EmilyandArlo_ (03-26-2017),_Kira_ (03-26-2017),_rlditmars_ (03-31-2017),_se7en_ (03-26-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## Kira

Taken a few days ago after a fresh shed  :Smile:

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## embrit345

The usual evil Nyeusi having cuddles with my son xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## LiadanCroft

Chewy loks so tiny all curled up who would guess hes 8 months old! (he was terrified of a candle scent cuz my sis didn't know she shouldn't light it near reptiles)


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

_Kira_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## meganmarkita15

.   Albino female named , Bonnie , I also have her boyfriend , Clyde , who is a Enchi Albino  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

embrit345 (03-27-2017),_Kira_ (03-27-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

Alexiel03 (03-29-2017),cayley (03-31-2017),_Kira_ (03-27-2017),LiadanCroft (03-27-2017),Stewart_Reptiles (03-27-2017),_the_rotten1_ (03-31-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (03-31-2017),Zincubus (03-31-2017)

----------


## zina10

Just a quick nighttime checkup picture  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (04-03-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> 


What is that incidentally ??




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

> What is that incidentally ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1.0 snow hognose

----------


## sneksNferts

They're not the greatest quality, but I took a slow motion video the other day of Kevin flicking his tongue and I made some GIFs

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-31-2017),kitn (05-08-2017),Maddlesrain (04-02-2017),_se7en_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

One of my most recent captures of Kaa. I'm pretty happy with this one (:

----------

halfnakedlife (04-04-2017),_se7en_ (04-02-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-02-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kira_ (04-07-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-08-2017)

----------


## LiadanCroft

Mimikyu slowly very slowly getting used to handling. Such a  sweetheart. Can't get over his colors, camera doesn't do this morph justice. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (04-02-2017),_se7en_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## anthroterra

Wonambi sporting a few rainbows. I can't wait to have him out in the sun with my nice camera!

----------

cayley (04-03-2017),Howitzer (08-08-2017),Maddlesrain (04-02-2017),meganmarkita15 (04-12-2017),Mexecutioner (04-04-2017),_Starscream_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## Trisnake

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adorable little background you have there  :Smile:  I love home made stuff

----------

_BPGator_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Trisnake

Here's a quick photo I recently snapped of Atlas, the new axanthic pinstripe boy  :Smile:  He is technically my boyfriends snake but I just can't get over how beautiful his colors are. And he was peeking so adorably at me! 

Also bonus snoot:


I hope he holds his silvers as he ages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Finn0208 (04-03-2017),meganmarkita15 (04-12-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-08-2017),_se7en_ (04-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-08-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Pic came out dark but fresh shed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kira_ (04-08-2017)

----------


## halfnakedlife

my noodle's in blue



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jkerezsi

my leopard male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jkerezsi

Enchi lemonback x pastel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kira

Winry's close up!

----------

_Alicia_ (04-08-2017),C.Marie (05-31-2017),_cletus_ (04-08-2017),halfnakedlife (04-08-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017),Mexecutioner (04-08-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-08-2017)

----------


## cletus

Awesome picture!

----------


## redshepherd

My big dumdum. Hand for size reference and a messed up water bowl for daily happenings reference.



and a blue girl

----------

_Alicia_ (04-08-2017),C.Marie (05-31-2017),_Kira_ (04-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## Kira

> Awesome picture!


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017)

----------


## Ciryluk3g

Breeders pic of my Ghi Lesser + something else.... I got a new phone and I love this pic of my boy so I had to download it to this device too  :Wink:

----------

_Alicia_ (04-08-2017),C.Marie (05-31-2017),jkerezsi (04-08-2017),kitn (05-08-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

my Desert bee x normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),Ciryluk3g (04-08-2017)

----------


## Mike17

Spider cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-08-2017),C.Marie (05-31-2017),Ciryluk3g (04-08-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

> my Enchi lemon back x vanilla
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry wrong pic desert bee x normal in the pic

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017)

----------


## jkerezsi

silver streak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-08-2017),C.Marie (05-31-2017),Ciryluk3g (04-08-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Finally a nice day to be outside!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017)

----------


## rraelee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),_the_rotten1_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Someone's waiting by their feeding dish to tell me they're hungry






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-09-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

First picture of stitch in natural lighting and his last meal. Both iPhone quality unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),spellbound04 (05-30-2017)

----------


## kitn

Lesser mojave ghi. With the cutest little pink snoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017),spellbound04 (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## Billylesmanaa

Lovely banana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),kitn (05-13-2017),spellbound04 (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## BPGator

After I was thoroughly musked, I managed to get a pic of our Pueblan Milksnake. I have to hold on or he'll be gone in no time lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017)

----------


## taylorcadd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),kitn (05-13-2017)

----------


## BPGator

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool - haven't seen a ring snake in a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

Not including the ones I posted of Pixie, here's some Cake!

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),_Kira_ (05-13-2017),Maddlesrain (05-13-2017),_se7en_ (05-13-2017),spellbound04 (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## taylorcadd

> Cool - haven't seen a ring snake in a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya they are pretty fun, but no one seems to have them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

It's dinner time!

----------

chickenooget (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017),_se7en_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## skiajl6297

Hello there!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## Booper

I picked up the hide to check on her as I hadn't seen her in a while, and found Wanda in a perfect ball  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## embrit345

Oops this kind of happened. Meet Diablo, banana pewter yellowbelly  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-24-2017),chickenooget (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-23-2017),_se7en_ (05-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-23-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (05-24-2017)

----------


## LiadanCroft

My mimosa boy being adorable and a baby pied I had the privilege to see, hold and interact with ♡

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-24-2017),chickenooget (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-23-2017),_se7en_ (05-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

My little chub, Kaa, being cute as always(:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-24-2017),_se7en_ (05-24-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-27-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

Yuri just moments after coming home  he is loved already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

chickenooget (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-23-2017),_se7en_ (05-24-2017)

----------


## Billylesmanaa

Pute the cute little noodle.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-24-2017),chickenooget (05-24-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017)

----------


## Mexecutioner

Raptor loves his skull

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-28-2017)

----------


## Mexecutioner

And two resent photos from 10 mins ago

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-28-2017)

----------


## embrit345

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-28-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017)

----------


## dkatz4

0.1 one-year-old jungle, 1.0 five-year-old goofball

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (05-28-2017),Howitzer (08-08-2017),_Reinz_ (05-28-2017),spellbound04 (05-30-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (05-30-2017)

----------


## Ax01

dammit! i really need to learn how to use/focus a camera lol.

anyway there's Rain outside:

----------

C.Marie (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2017)

----------


## Billylesmanaa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),_dkatz4_ (06-01-2017),Maddlesrain (05-30-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2017)

----------


## Amander



----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017)

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-31-2017),Maddlesrain (05-31-2017)

----------


## Mike17

In 'n out



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (06-01-2017),_the_rotten1_ (05-31-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Two of the many photos I took of Kaa this afternoon to add to his progression thread. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (06-27-2017),_se7en_ (06-26-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-27-2017)

----------


## Brooke Douglass

where are you from, i have a male that look 100% the same. If you want to breed them we can set something up! Mine is a pastel enchi lesser

----------


## se7en



----------

Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2017)

----------


## Dttey

> 


Wow! these guys are stunning, what morph are they?

My biggest girl, Emma, having a small rat for dinner

----------

_se7en_ (07-15-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> My biggest girl, Emma, having a small rat for dinner


Ummmmm, you feed on your bed?

----------

_BPGator_ (07-15-2017)

----------


## se7en

> Wow! these guys are stunning, what morph are they?




leopard superstripe

----------


## LiadanCroft

Caspian the mimosa ♡

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (07-19-2017),_se7en_ (07-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## Charles8088

> 0.1 one-year-old jungle, 1.0 five-year-old goofball


That is a hilarious photo!

----------

_dkatz4_ (07-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## SPIDERBALL

West African Gaboon Viper

Sent from my LGL64VL using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),The Night King (09-17-2017)

----------


## EDR

Is ratchet even around anymore lol?

Anyway i've been taking new photos for an update thread but its taking longer then i'd hoped. So i figure i'll share some of the new pics to hold things off for now enjoy.

First my newest addition my lemon blast het puzzle girl. I picked up from tim from bailey and bailey. 

Breeder pic

I just love her. I'm hoping she'll be the last one i buy for a while. I guess you could say she's the final piece of ...the puzzle lol. 

Here's my killer bee fader. Big gorgeous yellow mama. I did enhance this pic a bit but i can tell you she has minimal browning going on.


Mystic potion doing fine.


Ghi pastave getting big and lovely.


My pied boy doing just fine.


And my little pastel lesser het puzzle boy that i'm hoping paired with my lemon blast someday will produce an amazing clutch. Maybe super pastel lesser puzzle just to name one of the awesome possibilities.

----------

_se7en_ (08-06-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

My Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic in his fave place.  ....   All branches courtesy of the local woods on dog walks  :Smile: 

 ...

----------

Maddlesrain (09-17-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I haven't updated my threads on this forum in awhile, so here's some photos I took last night.  :Smile: 

Tirel, ghost BI 4'+, I haven't weighed her in awhile, but she's at minimum 700-800 grams if not more.  She's 25 months old.



Nymeria, sunglow BI.  She's 3.5'+, and measured out at 3'8" by hand.  She's 500-600 grams, also 25 months old but a couple weeks older than Tirel.



Crona, anery motley BI.  He's 17 months old, and 30"+.  No idea on weight, but probably somewhere between 200-250 grams.  I don't think he's any heavier than that, but I could be wrong.



Sanji, normal Brazilian rainbow boa, he'll be 3 years old next month.  He's almost 4' long and somewhere around 300 grams.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-20-2017),_ratchet_ (07-22-2017)

----------


## kenthebird

My 2 year old male super pastel lesser bp, Basil 

My male Mexican black kingsnake, Dio


My partner and I's new addition, a young male pastel calico, Graham. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_ratchet_ (07-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## Starscream

cronch

----------

_the_rotten1_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

I love these threads with photos!  

Here's a photo I took last weekend of Lucy at 18 months old and 26 pounds, she is an albino 50% Jampea reticulated python.  She is my favorite snake!

----------

_ratchet_ (07-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-22-2017),Zincubus (07-21-2017)

----------


## OneEyedFox

She just shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cchardwick_ (07-22-2017),_ratchet_ (07-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## ratchet

> My 2 year old male super pastel lesser bp, Basil 
> 
> My male Mexican black kingsnake, Dio
> 
> 
> My partner and I's new addition, a young male pastel calico, Graham. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful collection!! MBK's are a weakness of mine...  Will get one someday!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

kenthebird (07-22-2017)

----------


## ratchet

> I love these threads with photos!  
> 
> Here's a photo I took last weekend of Lucy at 18 months old and 26 pounds, she is an albino 50% Jampea reticulated python.  She is my favorite snake!


Wow, what a baby!! She's gorgeous! ❤️

----------


## the_rotten1

Maybel was being adorable today. After lunch she stuck her head out of her hide and sniffed the air for a bit. Gave me an opportunity to try out a few different camera modes.

----------

_se7en_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## Charles8088

> Maybel was being adorable today. After lunch she stuck her head out of her hide and sniffed the air for a bit. Gave me an opportunity to try out a few different camera modes.


Cool photos... what type of substrate? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

My spotted python doing her GTP impression.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (07-24-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-24-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

> Cool photos... what type of substrate?


Aspen chips. I'm currently using Zilla Lizard Litter, but I've also used Zoo Med Repti Chips before. Can't decide which I like better. The only difference I've noticed is that the Lizard Litter squares are slightly larger. They both absorb liquid and mask odor really well. Much better than shredded aspen.

----------


## BPGator

> My spotted python doing her GTP impression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What size enclosure do you have her in? I'm thinking of moving my Children's to something bigger/taller so he has some room to climb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

> What size enclosure do you have her in? I'm thinking of moving my Children's to something bigger/taller so he has some room to climb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


24" x 24" x 16" tall, from PM Herps, pmherps.com. The PVC is about half as thick as AP's, but a decent enclosure. She definitely likes the jungle gym and likes to hang out on her Magnaturals ledge, too.

----------


## BPGator

> 24" x 24" x 16" tall, from PM Herps, pmherps.com. The PVC is about half as thick as AP's, but a decent enclosure. She definitely likes the jungle gym and likes to hang out on her Magnaturals ledge, too.


Cool - just looked at their site and they have a very diverse selection. What do you use for heat? I imagine belly heat is fine; my guy seems to both enjoy climbing but burrows, especially after his meals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-06-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

> Cool - just looked at their site and they have a very diverse selection. What do you use for heat? I imagine belly heat is fine; my guy seems to both enjoy climbing but burrows, especially after his meals
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Belly heat. I keep thinking about adding a RHP, but she doesn't seem to be needing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mexecutioner

Love this snake I'm new to learning about all the many species how long do these grow and are they a easy snake to keep ?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-06-2017)

----------


## scalrtn

My boy Percy at 1410 grams ...

----------


## SPIDERBALL

My 3. Don't have a pic of my Lesser yet.

----------


## Potatoren

Most recent was from the photo shoot


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2017)

----------


## SinCitySerpents

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (08-10-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2017)

----------


## Charles8088

In her defensive stance, rattling her tail...
(2-months old... 20 grams... about a foot long)

----------

_se7en_ (08-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2017),Zincubus (08-10-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

'Hello yes, I'm hungry again after eating a good sized small rat just 2 days ago....feed me pls'

----------

_Charles8088_ (08-10-2017)

----------


## Boston_Strong

Brand new to this forum and brand new to ball pythons... This little guy is Diesel/Ronin/Titan/Drax (can't quite decide on his name but leaning towards Diesel) He's a Fire BP...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (08-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-10-2017),Zincubus (08-10-2017)

----------


## hollowlaughter



----------


## Alexiel03

> Brand new to this forum and brand new to ball pythons... This little guy is Diesel/Ronin/Titan/Drax (can't quite decide on his name but leaning towards Diesel) He's a Fire BP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty fire, my butter pastel is named Diesel  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Starscream



----------

_se7en_ (08-17-2017)

----------


## rlditmars

This girl is getting big. Took a shot outdoors with natural light but without the sunshine.

----------

Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_se7en_ (08-17-2017)

----------


## BPGator

What I believe is a girl had finally calmed down enough to let me hold her twice this week




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## KayLynn

The others are in shed or just wouldn't sit still for a good one.

Enchi Firebee - Hissinger
Super Mojave - Slitherin

Took them yesterday morning in natural light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kira_ (08-17-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-17-2017),_se7en_ (08-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-19-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Kajura, my little water python (Liasis fuscus), who has gotten to be quite the social little critter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

KayLynn (08-18-2017)

----------


## CharlieandRachel

Super pastel Calico after her first shed when we got her.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-19-2017),KayLynn (08-19-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Kira_ (08-19-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_Starscream_ (09-03-2017)

----------


## Kira

She approves of my new candle!

----------

_Alicia_ (09-12-2017),_cletus_ (08-19-2017),Craiga 01453 (08-19-2017),KayLynn (08-19-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-19-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

_cletus_ (08-19-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017)

----------


## KayLynn

Freshly shed, and the best tempered snake I own. Shy little fire pastave 

She's a bit more yellow than the pictures show, but I didn't want to mess with them. Natural light. And forgive my messy carpet  I vacuumed but there's coco shell fiber and cat hair stuck everywhere forever.

----------

_cletus_ (08-19-2017),Craiga 01453 (08-19-2017),_Kira_ (08-19-2017),_se7en_ (09-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-21-2017)

----------


## Miranda2

I just got this pic of my ugly albino worm.I love how he is curled up so perfectly.

----------

_cletus_ (08-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (08-21-2017)

----------


## Kira

Freshly shed!

----------

_BluuWolf_ (09-02-2017),KayLynn (09-03-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Starscream

long dog ignores hide and must 'SPLORE

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-11-2017),KayLynn (09-03-2017),_Kira_ (09-03-2017)

----------


## Booper

Wanda getting it down her  :Very Happy:  She sure ain't shy!

----------

_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## KaelBP

Me and my girl  :Smile:

----------

_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## Miranda2

Who is this stranger downstairs?

----------

_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_Alicia_ (09-12-2017),GreenTea (09-11-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## GreenTea

> 


Wow  :Surprised: 

Here's mine

----------

_cletus_ (09-11-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

most recent snake pic, my lil baby boy!

----------

_cletus_ (09-11-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),Monty44 (09-18-2017),_se7en_ (09-11-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## crosskira

This is my cutie, Mochi! He's finally getting some weight on him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_GiddyGoat_ (09-12-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_se7en_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## Ax01

peekaboo.

----------

_cletus_ (09-12-2017),_GiddyGoat_ (09-12-2017),_se7en_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

> peekaboo.


I see chu...

----------


## danielghost

]
my gorgeous 5 year old lemonblast girl, she is beefy as heck and ready to go this season.

----------

_GiddyGoat_ (09-12-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

> ]
> my gorgeous 5 year old lemonblast girl, she is beefy as heck and ready to go this season.


Will you be posting a thread? I'd love to see how breeding goes with her! She's definitely a gorgeous girl!

----------


## the_rotten1

She had an attitude today.

----------

danielghost (09-13-2017),_se7en_ (09-13-2017)

----------


## danielghost

> Will you be posting a thread? I'd love to see how breeding goes with her! She's definitely a gorgeous girl!


I have a thread in breeding already!! I will update it as things go! Just look for my username

- - - Updated - - -

What a cutie 😂

----------


## GiddyGoat

> I have a thread in breeding already!! I will update it as things go! Just look for my username
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What a cutie 😂


great, thanks for the info!!

----------


## hollowlaughter

A good danger impression for my visiting GF. He was ravenous and since he was a week behind on food and he might be fasting this winter (first time he's been old and fat enough) I let him have a meal. Snapped it up soon as it was in reach.

----------

_se7en_ (09-13-2017),_Starscream_ (09-13-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-13-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

GHOSTY

----------


## Misternewbie

> GHOSTY


Awesome! I bet pics just don't do him (or her?) any justice!

----------


## Godzilla78

> Awesome! I bet pics just don't do him (or her?) any justice!


YES!  I have tried flash, and no flash, but neither captures the color.  One day I will get the lighting right, so you all can see his true coloring.

----------


## Misternewbie

My favorite 2 of Brady so far! First time holding him!

----------


## Misternewbie

> YES!  I have tried flash, and no flash, but neither captures the color.  One day I will get the lighting right, so you all can see his true coloring.


Do you ever take him outside?

----------


## Godzilla78

> Do you ever take him outside?


Yes, I think sunlight will help.  I haven't yet, as I only recently bought him.

FLASH>>>

----------


## Godzilla78

GHOSTY again...
this one captures his color perfectly.

----------


## Misternewbie

> Yes, I think sunlight will help.  I haven't yet, as I only recently bought him.
> 
> FLASH>>>
> He looks great there!





> GHOSTY again...
> this one captures his color perfectly.


Awesome!

----------


## rlditmars

> Yes, I think sunlight will help.  I haven't yet, as I only recently bought him.
> 
> FLASH>>>


Did you purchase the snake from a reputable breeder? I only ask because he does not look like a Lesser Ghost to me. He looks like a nice example of a Lesser het Ghost, but not Ghost. Here are two pics of mine to show the difference. The first is a Lesser het Ghost and you'll notice he looks very much like yours. He is the sire of the one in the second picture. She is a Lesser Ghost. As you can see the difference is pretty dramatic. BTW the first two pics are both just cell phone pics with no flash. The third is in natural light and she is bottom right. When your snake sheds, if it is full Ghost it should have no pattern in the shed. If you can still see any pattern, then it is more likely het for Ghost. 

Lesser het Ghost


Lesser Ghost

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-14-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_se7en_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Thanks, rlditmars!  I was told form the seller that he is a ghost morph (hypomelanistic), but I was guessing maybe some lesser genes are also in there.  I think he is just a ghost with a cool color.  Maybe no lesser at all?

Thanks for the input, it is helpful, I am learning.

----------

_rlditmars_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

Peek-a-boo!

----------

_se7en_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2017)

----------


## cletus

This guy will never stay still.  I've never been able to get a good picture.

----------


## cletus

I can't get enough of this girl.

----------


## Misternewbie

> I can't get enough of this girl.


Took my daughter to a reptile exhibit recently and there were a lot of boas. Their head shape is Awesome!

----------

_cletus_ (09-14-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> This guy will never stay still.  I've never been able to get a good picture.


If you cover him with a box or a bowl he will calm down and maybe even curl into a nice shape then get your camera/mobile  ready and whip the  cover off - they usually stay still for a few seconds at least ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (09-15-2017),_cletus_ (09-15-2017),_DLena_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## Miranda2

Who is this strange downstairs neighbor?

----------


## Misternewbie



----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_se7en_ (09-15-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-16-2017)

----------


## Starscream



----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-16-2017),Maddlesrain (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-17-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Citrus Pastel? Beautiful, I love bright yellow snakes!

----------

_BPGator_ (09-16-2017)

----------


## BPGator

> Citrus Pastel? Beautiful, I love bright yellow snakes!


Thanks. The top pic is a Pastel Mojave Vanilla. The lower pic is a Mojave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Misternewbie

Added this to my thread and figured I would put it in here also!

----------

_se7en_ (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-17-2017)

----------


## The Night King

> West African Gaboon Viper
> 
> Sent from my LGL64VL using Tapatalk


Breathtaking snake - my favorite.

----------

_cletus_ (09-17-2017)

----------


## cletus

> Breathtaking snake - my favorite.


No doubt.  I have zero experience with them but they are impressive.  I remember being a kid reading everything snake related I could get my hands on and finally getting to see one in some little reptile zoo in San Marcos.    I love viperkeeper's Gaboon vids.

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Added this to my thread and figured I would put it in here also!


I thought we weren't having videos of LIVE feeding unless they were behind spoilers ?!

This turned my stomach I don't mind admitting .

I'm constantly looking though the forum and vids like this would terrify my nephews and nieces if they happen to see it .   We just don't feed LIVE in England ... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Misternewbie

Ok.. Mods please delete my previous post. Was not aware that I violated any forum rules.

----------


## se7en

> I thought we weren't having videos of LIVE feeding unless they were behind spoilers ?!
> 
> This turned my stomach I don't mind admitting .
> 
> I'm constantly looking though the forum and vids like this would terrify my nephews and nieces if they happen to see it .   We just don't feed LIVE in England ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



maybe snakes just aren't for you and your family.

----------

jasonxsg (09-17-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> West African Gaboon Viper
> 
> Sent from my LGL64VL using Tapatalk


LOVE  what a gorgeous creature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PythonBabes

You also had the chance to look away as soon as you saw the mouse moving, but y'know. There's always gonna be crybabies about nature lol. 



Believe it or not, this boy took down a medium rat, was the only size they had and he was starving!! 3 days later and out of his food coma.

----------


## Misternewbie

> You also had the chance to look away as soon as you saw the mouse moving, but y'know. There's always gonna be crybabies about nature lol. 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this boy took down a medium rat, was the only size they had and he was starving!! 3 days later and out of his food coma.


Was actually thinking about switching to rat pups for my little guy's safety but I don't want him to go on a hunger strike.

----------


## Amanda1987

This is our baby. Not sure if it's male or female but it's about 4 months old. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-17-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-17-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-17-2017)

----------


## cletus

> This is our baby. Not sure if it's male or female but it's about 4 months old. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


Great looking pic!  I love to see young children excited about reptiles.

----------

Amanda1987 (09-18-2017)

----------


## Amanda1987

> Great looking pic!  I love to see young children excited about reptiles.


My 4yr old daughter had her choice of pets and she chose a snake. She love it. 

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-18-2017),_cletus_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> maybe snakes just aren't for you and your family.


We are all ok feeding thawed frozen but we just don't feed LIVE over here ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> You also had the chance to look away as soon as you saw the mouse moving, but y'know. There's always gonna be crybabies about nature lol. 
.


It's nothing to do with anyone being crybabies - it's simply a cultural thing - we don't feed LIVE in the UK  and as such it's a shock to us . Surely 'feeding vids' can be put under a spoiler or with a link - Anyways , I can't be the only 'crybaby' using this forum ,surely .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

> It's nothing to do with anyone being crybabies - it's simply a cultural thing - we don't feed LIVE in the UK  and as such it's a shock to us . Surely 'feeding vids' can be put under a spoiler or with a link - Anyways , I can't be the only 'crybaby' using this forum ,surely .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So denying that you had the chance to look away?? Counted and you had 4-5 seconds before the snake even struck, so really no room to complain, it was your choice to continue watching lol. A squirming mouse held right in front of a snake hide doesn't give you any kind of clue that its about to be eaten ??? 



Bleh, time to clean Khaa's cage. Whoever says snakes don't pee liquid should clean some and then see how they feel about it lol!

----------


## zina10

I prefer frozen/thawed feedings but I would never condemn live feeding either. When you have an animal such as that, at times you have to do what you have to do to make it survive. 

Having had BP's (and many other snakes) for as long as I have and having taken in many rescues back then, I can say without a doubt, for some of those snakes it would have been live feeding...or death. That's all there is to it. Granted, I have gotten ALL of them to take frozen/thawed in time, but the wild caught rescues that were not only sick with internal and external parasites, URI, mouthrot AND starved needed some live feedings to pull them back from the brink, before switching could safely be attempted. 

The same goes for hatchlings. Some simply WILL NOT take frozen/thawed as their first feeding. No matter how its heated or presented. Hatchlings cannot afford to go very long without a feeding. That is not the time to give "tough love". I find it sad that some of those hatchlings will be assist fed or even force fed before live food is tried. Again, there is not much time to mess about getting a little one to eat. 

I guess I look at it that way. Once I take in or breed these animals, I am responsible for their well being. And I need to do whatever it takes to get and keep them well. I prefer frozen/thawed for a bunch of reasons. And I have been able to switch even the most stubborn one. But sometimes it takes time and I would never, ever withhold food from an animal to make it conform to my own morals and standards. 

That said, everyone is allowed their own opinion, that is for sure.

 But I didn't see anything horrible about the short video posted. It was a new keeper that was excited to see their new snake eat. Something some Ball Pythons and some newbies struggle with. Nothing in that video was gruesome or graphic, imho.

I tried feeding my new hatchlings F/T. None of them went for it, and I surely know how to do it after all those years. After the second try, they got live hoppers. And they took them. In time they will be switched to F/T rats, but for now, they need to eat, no matter how or what. I helped create those creatures, so I need to do what it takes to make them survive.

To keep this on topic, here is one of my little hatchlings. 

















 :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_cletus_ (09-18-2017),Maddlesrain (09-18-2017),Misternewbie (09-18-2017),Monty44 (09-18-2017),_se7en_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

Beautiful little baby you've got there Zina!
Love the tongue flick pictures!

----------

_zina10_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie



----------

Maddlesrain (09-18-2017),_se7en_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017),_zina10_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## zina10

> 



Haha, gotta love that mustache and goatie!! LOL

----------


## Zincubus

> So denying that you had the chance to look away?? Counted and you had 4-5 seconds before the snake even struck, so really no room to complain, it was your choice to continue watching lol. A squirming mouse held right in front of a snake hide doesn't give you any kind of clue that its about to be eaten ??? 
> 
> l!


As it happens I peruse this forum using TapaTalk and the video is playing as I move through up and down through  all the threads - so in answer to your point I have no choice to watch or not watch as its constantly playing on the page .

It's difficult to explain in words and there is no way you could know , of course .


Anyways , I have no wish to fall out or get into a slanging match with anyone ... just thought I'd make my feelings known ...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

This is Ragnarok, when he went off his 7 week hunger strike and raided the rat box.  He killed two rats *simultaneously*, and then ate them both in a row! :Surprised: 

It was a great feeling, to see my snake not eat for nearly TWO MONTHS, and then suddenly stuff down two small rats like it was nothing!  :Snake2:  :Mouse2:  :Mouse2: 

I mean look at the size of those!  It was impressive that he got them both coiled up at once, and I was even more amazed when he ate them BOTH!

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-18-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Omm nom nom! Go Ragnarok! Glad he ate again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MmmBanana

Stitch watching some snakes on YouTube 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

my prized Dinkeer (Araza morph unproven) female !  She is my favorite, and we are still getting to know each other.



Ooops, she is escaped! under the couch for awhile, it took quite a bit of work to get her out as she is very muscular and coily at 2700+ grams.  She is friendly though, and eventually I prevailed, and let her slither back into her tub.

----------

_cletus_ (09-19-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

> my prized Dinkeer (Araza morph unproven) female !  She is my favorite, and we are still getting to know each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, she is escaped! under the couch for awhile, it took quite a bit of work to get her out as she is very muscular and coily at 2700+ grams.  She is friendly though, and eventually I prevailed, and let her slither back into her tub.


Ahhh I hate when they get into the couch like that lol. My GF has a 1000g male that did that. So I could imagine trying to get a snake 3Xs the size out of there! lol.

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-19-2017),_se7en_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017),_zina10_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## EddieMac

Soul Sucker just chillaxin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017),_zina10_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## EddieMac

Clown boy looking fly  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-19-2017),_se7en_ (09-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2017),_zina10_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Clown boy looking fly  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fly indeed, what a specimen. :Good Job:

----------

EddieMac (09-19-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

> Clown boy looking fly  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super fly! I've already had the clown fever, now everybody is making it worse!

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-19-2017),EddieMac (09-19-2017),_zina10_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Most recent BP pic is of my coral glow with the totally unique name of Fosters (hahaha, I am not original at all apparently, so many bananas with that name).  :Razz: 

He's getting so big and hasn't gotten any new black spots in a while.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017),_zina10_ (09-19-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## cletus

> Clown boy looking fly  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So clean.  That's just badass...

----------

EddieMac (09-19-2017)

----------


## BPGator

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, Zinc. She's definitely one of the brightest in the collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sweet!

----------

_BPGator_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_BPGator_ (09-22-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (09-21-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017),Zincubus (09-22-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Took this of Jenova last night. She never fails to take my breath away.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (09-22-2017),_cletus_ (09-22-2017),Misternewbie (09-21-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017),Zincubus (09-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> 


Stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Took this of Jenova last night. She never fails to take my breath away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## EDR

Recent shots of my sugar bee.




Also a treat for you guys. A breeder buddy al sent me some stuff he produced and is ok with me uploading them. All credit on these go to al and his brother at vived pythons. 

First a black head pied.


Next this is a bongo something not sure of all the gene's at play but i know i like it.


A spider freeway. Which I love.


My favorite of all the pics he sent me is this Pastel calico freeway that's just stunning.

----------

_BPGator_ (09-22-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (09-22-2017),_cletus_ (09-22-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-22-2017),Pitonica (09-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## cletus

> My favorite of all the pics he sent me is this Pastel calico freeway that's just stunning.


Wow    All are really nice but that one is ridiculous.    So cool!!!

----------

_EDR_ (09-22-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

[QUOTE=EDR;2561453]Recent shots of my sugar bee.




I love it!  pixelated color!

----------

_EDR_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

Still patiently waiting for some chuck Norris action photos  :Very Happy:

----------

_cletus_ (09-22-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

Here's Freddy at 255 grams
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_EDR_ (09-23-2017),_se7en_ (09-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_se7en_ (09-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

These are the pictures I took today Jeffree always tries to hide under my leg for some reason. lol

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Chuck Norris above

Godzilla above

Snappy above.

----------

_cletus_ (09-24-2017),_EDR_ (09-26-2017),KayLynn (10-01-2017),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2017)

----------


## wowmattsays

Okay okay it's not a snake but it IS a creature with no legs! Since they are locked I'm hoping to have a clutch of normies here in a few weeks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

Come on now.  I didn't sign up for slug porn.  Let's keep it clean.

----------

_se7en_ (09-25-2017),wowmattsays (09-24-2017)

----------


## wowmattsays

> Come on now.  I didn't sign up for slug porn.  Let's keep it clean.


Hahahahaha hey now I saw no legs and locking and they were so huge I thought they were snakes!! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## cletus

> Chuck Norris above.



Nice looking snake!

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-25-2017)

----------


## aes1004

❤️❤️





Sent from my iPhone

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (09-25-2017),_RickyNY_ (09-26-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-01-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-01-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_BPGator_ (10-02-2017),KayLynn (10-01-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-01-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Tanami, my Woma python 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_BPGator_ (10-02-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (10-06-2017),_cletus_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

'how dare you open my tub and not have a rat for me???!!!!'

----------


## Newbie39

> Whether it's one your cell phone or camera, share your most recent snake picture! Even if it's not your own snake, feel free to share!  Snake selfies are most welcome too! In the mood for snake pictures.


Here is Pandora. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dylan815

Mid yawn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## OneEyedFox

Few pics from today. Normals can be so pretty, his colors really pop in the sun I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-06-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_zina10_ (10-06-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017),_zina10_ (10-06-2017)

----------


## Pezz

Monty the spider

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## aes1004

Elion  





Sent from my iPhone

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-06-2017),Pitonica (10-07-2017),SaltLife422 (10-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Few pics from today. Normals can be so pretty, his colors really pop in the sun I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, he looks almost exactly like my snake Ragnrarok, just a bit smaller.  So many varieties of normals!

----------


## aes1004

Eren and Elion  so cutee 





Sent from my iPhone

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-06-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-07-2017),SaltLife422 (10-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie



----------

_Crowfingers_ (10-08-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Mr. Meat Head

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-07-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-07-2017),SaltLife422 (10-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Pitonica

Butter Spider Coral Glow -  favourite sweetie from work

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (10-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Spencer1729

> 


What moroh is this. Looks so nice.

----------


## Pezz

> What moroh is this. Looks so nice.


Has spider for sure

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Axel28

Do yall mind if I post Axel here? Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BluuWolf_ (10-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-08-2017)

----------


## Alexiel03

> What moroh is this. Looks so nice.


It looks like a calico/sugar spider

Sent from my LGL39C using Tapatalk

----------


## Alexiel03

One of my hatchlings  :Smile:  female Firebee 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------

Axel28 (10-09-2017),Blizzard (10-09-2017),_BPSnakeLady_ (10-08-2017),_cletus_ (10-08-2017),Pezz (10-09-2017)

----------


## cletus

> One of my hatchlings  female Firebee 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


That's pretty sweet!

----------

Alexiel03 (10-09-2017)

----------


## aes1004

Photo shoot 





Sent from my iPhone

----------

Axel28 (10-09-2017),Blizzard (10-09-2017),Pitonica (10-13-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2017)

----------


## Blizzard

> One of my hatchlings  female Firebee 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


I'm in love with this girl's light colors! So cute!

- - - Updated - - -




> Photo shoot 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


These photos are ADORABLE!

----------

aes1004 (10-09-2017),Alexiel03 (10-09-2017)

----------


## Pezz

Clyde hanging out last night.

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

Blizzard (10-09-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Jenova just shed. 


My new clown girl is getting ready to shed. 



The new het tri  not to sure about all this.  (I went picture happy tonight)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie

> What moroh is this. Looks so nice.


I missed this, my bad. He's a calico spider

----------


## enginee837

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Flame is growing nicely.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## GiddyGoat

Here's my lil booboo. Well his real name is Dewey, but whenever I "talk" to him that's what I say haha. Posted this pic on his progression thread put its my most recent so why not share lol. What a silly lil fella, hanging like that in his plant.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2017)

----------


## OliveSprout

Heres my boy Lafayette :3

He likes to get under my covers and snuggle




(2016 Male) Banana Pastel~ Lafayette

----------

aes1004 (10-14-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-14-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## Psyrocke

Just chillin' (BP#1-Wash)

Uh..hello? (BP#2-Sally)

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-14-2017),Pitonica (10-14-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## aes1004

Lol 




Sent from my iPhone

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-15-2017),OliveSprout (10-15-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## oodaT

After Saturday night shed

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BluuWolf_ (10-16-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Mexecutioner

Raptor starting to put some weight on now

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Feeding day, again. Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Hubs new burm, Triple H




Fran is helping me prepare for NaNoWriMo next month...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

mrhoyo (10-20-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Dean the Normal

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## Starscream

Maze spent nearly 3 hours up there last night. Must be nice!  :Razz: .

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-18-2017),Pitonica (10-18-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

A few pictures :o

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-18-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-18-2017),_Starscream_ (10-18-2017),_the_rotten1_ (10-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

This girl, always giving me the evil eye.

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-18-2017),_se7en_ (10-20-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

The criminal always returns to the scene of the crime.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-04-2017),Moriah_Boell (11-06-2017)

----------


## Moriah_Boell

My little turd, Gomez, sizing my husband up for his next meal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Pezz

Bonnie enjoying a luke warm soak

Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## purepearl

The Pastel Pied baby I picked up this weekend. Picture was one I sent my mother to let her know I was misbehaving 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (11-10-2017),Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Poked my nose in her tub and she decided to come visit. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

The dog gets jealous when I handle the snakes.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

> The dog gets jealous when I handle the snakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Wow, such irresponsibility.  Your snake and dog should never ever be that close. In fact, your dog shouldn't even be in the room or crated while your snake is out. No matter your experience or 'how much you know your animals', this is basically inviting a disaster.

----------


## KillerKame

> Wow, such irresponsibility.  Your snake and dog should never ever be that close. In fact, your dog shouldn't even be in the room or crated while your snake is out. No matter your experience or 'how much you know your animals', this is basically inviting a disaster.


It is not a matter of knowing my dog, but controlling her. I actually bother to train my dogs. 

She has been carefully brought along and been socialized and exposed to a number of smaller animals including, birds, rodents, and small children. We have also done commercial and ad work which requires obediance in a variety of situations and with a variety of distractions. 

Additionally if there was an emergencey situation, an escape, or if another family member let's my dog out without knowing what is happening, or maybe I have to leave my house in a hurry with pets for all our safety, I'd much rather have smart disciplined dog that is trained to be safe rather than a lunatic animal that is only trained to sit in a crate when they are inconvenient. Preparation for any number of circumstance is a part of my responsibility to my animals. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Brownspidey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aes1004 (11-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

I bother to train my dogs too, I have an owner-trained service dog, so there's that. Dogs have impulses that they cannot control sometimes, extensively trained or not. 
Did you train your snake not to mistake your dog for food? 

No matter how much fancy words you use or explaining you try to do, that's dangerous.

----------


## mcxkenna

my lesser's first time eating since i got him, was nervous about a refusal but had no problems!!

----------

Blizzard (11-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

Khaa apparently loves McDonald's now. He went into that bag and refused to come out and even hissed at me a little when I tried to take him out lol. I just picked him up while he was in the bag and put him back in his tub. Unfortunately(for the bag), he took a huge dump on it the next night and it had to be thrown away :ROFL:

----------


## Blizzard

My baby's first Christmas! He helped decorate the tree like a good 'lil snoot.

----------

_Ax01_ (11-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Ax01

> My baby's first Christmas! He helped decorate the tree like a good 'lil snoot.


whatta cute lil booper.   :Smile: 

and wow, u guys already put up a tree?!

----------

Blizzard (11-10-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Hyperion earlier today before I came in to work

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Blizzard (11-10-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Blizzard

> whatta cute lil booper.  
> 
> and wow, u guys already put up a tree?!


He a snooty boop

Haha yeah! When it comes to Christmas and Halloween, I always think, "The earlier you decorate the more time you have to enjoy the holiday!!"  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ax01

> whatta cute lil booper.  
> 
> and wow, u guys already put up a tree?!





> He a snooty boop
> 
> Haha yeah! When it comes to Christmas and Halloween, I always think, "The earlier you decorate the more time you have to enjoy the holiday!!"


haha i was just about to ask if lil Sam helped carved the Thanksgiving turkey.   :Razz:

----------

Blizzard (11-10-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Cleaned the burm's tub and he decided to chill for a bit.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-21-2017)

----------


## oodaT

All from tonight

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> All from tonight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks like you were having some quality snuggle time with the noodles..

----------


## KillerKame

Blanket wads make fun jungle gyms and Fluffy isn't feeling very photogenic.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Aerries

Ra being uncooperative when Im trying to take her pic lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## sneksNferts

Moved up from weaned to smalls and he took it like a champ


This technically is the most recent(like yesterday) Kevin doing his best impression of a chunk of hot steel.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Wharf Rat

Trying to figure out Tapatalk. My head hurts lol but trying my most recent snake pics.   :Smile: 

My three snakes, so far...

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Trying to figure out Tapatalk. My head hurts lol but trying my most recent snake pics.  
> 
> My three snakes, so far...
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Stunners !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Wharf Rat (11-22-2017)

----------


## SDA

This is far from recent. This is over 6 years ago back when I did everything wrong lol! I just found an old photo of one of our bassets watching Snake TV.

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (11-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Wharf Rat

> Stunners !


Thanks   :Smile:   Ive had that normal bp for 23 years.  The other two are fairly new.  Got them both this year.

----------


## Wharf Rat

> Moved up from weaned to smalls and he took it like a champ
> 
> 
> This technically is the most recent(like yesterday) Kevin doing his best impression of a chunk of hot steel.


I just bumped my young bumblebee from rat pups to smalls last night.  She got it down but at one point i thought she was gonna pop! lol

----------


## omglolchrisss

Jeffree going in my hair for the third time... this time he didn't hold on when trying to get him out like the last time! I was holding my breath praying he wouldn't pee in my hair!!  lol

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Ashley96

Pascal being a weird snake  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Quality time with my first morph Ares 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## DLena

Snuggle bug!

----------


## NPE76

My little four week old cinnamon mojave. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

Brownspidey (11-24-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-25-2017),_Starscream_ (11-24-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017),Zincubus (11-24-2017)

----------


## Starscream



----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> My little four week old cinnamon mojave. 
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


That is truly beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

NPE76 (11-24-2017)

----------


## NPE76

> That is truly beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


She is as feisty as she is beautiful :Smile:  

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> She is as feisty as she is beautiful 
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


Really ..... I must get out more ... I've never come across a feisty Royal in all my years ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MarkL1561

My bumblebee ball python  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Brownspidey (11-26-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017),Zincubus (11-26-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78



----------

NPE76 (11-27-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## SDA

It's like where's waldo but with reptiles!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-25-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

Climbing around.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

NPE76 (11-27-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## enginee837

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Waiting for her meal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## Misternewbie



----------

Blizzard (12-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Love carpets

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------

NPE76 (11-28-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## Justin83

2017-11-28_08-47-54 by Justin Phillips - Flickr2BBcode LITE

----------


## Justin83

2017-11-28_08-49-37 by Justin Phillips - Flickr2BBcode LITE

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## SDA

He really is not a morning person at all

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-02-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Love carpets
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


haha, omg that face!! So freaking cute.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (11-28-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Somebody found the Dumerils enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## Justin83

Haha, is he hungry!-)


2017-11-27_06-03-24 by Justin Phillips - Flickr2BBcode LITE

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

Cozy

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

Boss351freak (12-07-2017),C.Marie (12-03-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Rhino-Nosed Ratsnake taking his meal underwater !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-02-2017),NPE76 (12-02-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (12-01-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

First lock of the season. Gotta hand it to Leon for being on top of things.  :Wink:

----------

Brownspidey (12-03-2017),C.Marie (12-03-2017),NPE76 (12-03-2017)

----------


## Brownspidey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## NPE76

Cinny calico when I first got her.

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## MD_Pythons

Someone is hungry lol

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## Aerries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

NPE76 (12-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

A little exploration.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Down the hatch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Boss351freak (12-07-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Brownspidey

Just hanging out 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Joci

Backwards Hoodie = Snake Pouch  :Smile:

----------

_Justin83_ (12-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

Someone is hiding wrong.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2017),_Justin83_ (12-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Justin83

Gorgeous clown, is he pastel too?

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-07-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2017),_Ashleigh91_ (12-07-2017),_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-07-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

> Gorgeous clown, is he pastel too?


Thanks  :Smile:  No pastel, just a single gene clown. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk

----------


## Boss351freak

Just shed

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Ballday

The newest addition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2017),_Ashley96_ (12-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Ashley96

Pascal



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-08-2017),_the_rotten1_ (12-09-2017)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-24-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-24-2017)

----------


## oodaT

A mad Apollo because I took out his small RBI hides he no longer fit in to give him mediums lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (12-24-2017)

----------


## aes1004

Elion with his best friend 



Sent from my iPhone

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Billylesmanaa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Enchi het clown baby

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## larryd23

My daughters first snake... Six months old and 340 grams. She couldnt be happier with her pastel banana boi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Taken a few hours ago.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> Taken a few hours ago.


Wowwee Congratulations! it looks well started/rather sizable too!   :Good Job:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (01-08-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Wowwee Congratulations! it looks well started/rather sizable too!


Thanks he is at 350 grams, and never misses a meal, it's gonna be fun starting to work with that one.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Taken a few hours ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


holy heck, Deborah!!! beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (01-08-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> holy heck, Deborah!!! beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's just a normal  :ROFL:   :Wink:

----------


## dylan815

h
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

He never sits still ugh!

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2018)

----------


## baldegale

i cant wait to upload here tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_rotten1

Really excited about this pairing.

----------


## cchardwick

> It's just a normal


'Just a normal' that a few years ago was selling for $45,000!

https://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rep...-pythons/14256

----------


## Zincubus

I read somewhere that Hitler 'bought' the first Albino snake !?

  That may have been an Albino Boa but I seem to recall a figure of £70,000 ...  could be complete hogwash of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I read somewhere that Hitler 'bought' the first Albino snake !?
> 
>   That may have been an Albino Boa but I seem to recall a figure of £70,000 ...  could be complete hogwash of course


i just went down the weirdest Google rabbit hole to find any info on this...the only thing i learned that relates in ANY WAY to this is that Hitler's father loved bee keeping.

i wasted almost two hours of work LOL.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> i just went down the weirdest Google rabbit hole to find any info on this...the only thing i learned that relates in ANY WAY to this is that Hitler's father loved bee keeping.
> 
> i wasted almost two hours of work LOL.


Apologies. It's not something I'd make up so I certainly read it somewhere..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Apologies. It's not something I'd make up so I certainly read it somewhere..


no need to apologize, it was fun (i oddly like to google things?)! i knew you wouldn't make it up so i had to learn about it for myself. instead i learned Hitler's dad was a jerk but he liked bees.  :Smile: 

EDIT to keep the thread on topic  :Razz:

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## aes1004

I feel like an emotional parent watching my child grow up lol my Eva has grown soo much  




Sent from my iPhone

----------

_Alicia_ (01-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo, my little fighter, is going strong. I can't believe I've already had him for 9 months. He's over a year and a half old and still this tiny. 
He came to me at 11 grams and is now almost 60 grams. He eats well, I guess he's just a little guy. Man, I love him though. So happy he found his way into the family.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (01-13-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (01-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## baldegale

heres luna! she discovered my bearded dragon existed and they got into a little stare down. he probably thought she was an oversized worm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## Mexecutioner

This is raptor he's just finished his first difficult shed I've had him 13 month and has always done a full shed this time round he only managed to shed his head and needed me to help him he's now fully shed and happy again

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

_baldegale_ (01-12-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

That  one is for Taylor  :Wink: 

Peachs sisterjust so you can see some of the possibilities ahead.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Alicia_ (01-13-2018),_baldegale_ (01-13-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> That  one is for Taylor 
> 
> Peachs sisterjust so you can see some of the possibilities ahead.


Pastel leopard pied?  Whatever it is, its awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Pastel leopard pied?  Whatever it is, its awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope missing one gene  :Wink:

----------


## NPE76

Is enchi in there? 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------


## NPE76

That might be my favorite pied I have ever seen. Just wow. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (01-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Is enchi in there? 
> 
> Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk


Yep  :Good Job:

----------

NPE76 (01-13-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Yep


How can you tell Enchi markings in a combo?  I haven't learned yet.  I can tell Enchi by itself, but when mixed in a combo, it sometimes becomes impossible for me to tell, as I haven't learned what exact details would be showing.

----------


## NPE76

> How can you tell Enchi markings in a combo?  I haven't learned yet.  I can tell Enchi by itself, but when mixed in a combo, it sometimes becomes impossible for me to tell, as I haven't learned what exact details would be showing.


For me in this case I saw it in the head. The pattern on the head screamed enchi. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> How can you tell Enchi markings in a combo?  I haven't learned yet.  I can tell Enchi by itself, but when mixed in a combo, it sometimes becomes impossible for me to tell, as I haven't learned what exact details would be showing.


Well it a combination of a few things when you breed and start producing multiple gene combos, sometimes you process by elimination,

I know it's not and Enchi Pied , Pastel Pied, Pied, Leopard Pied, Pastel Leopard Pied, Pastel Enchi Pied. 

What I look at with this snake are color, amount of white, head stamp.

Enchi will make low white pied while leopard will make high white pied, when you mix both together you are re-establishing some type of balance in the amount of white, the head stamp is narrow which you observe in Enchi Leopard, the patter is jacked up which you see in Leopard, the body coloration says enchi and pastel, and the fading of the head (also no longer as obvious now) says pastel too.

Sometime it's a fun guessing game, I have held back animals in the past because I am not 100% sure on what they are especially when no one really made them before.

I hatch a Pastel YB Leopard Pied recently and the same guessing game by elimination went on (and of course some breeder friend chimed in and agreed too, tough one since no one seemed to have produced it yet)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-13-2018),NPE76 (01-13-2018)

----------


## Brownspidey

My big Mojave girl "Boba"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

NPE76 (01-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## purepearl

The newest addition to the family getting his grub on. I cant get over how teeny tiny he is 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-14-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

Here's a photo I took yesterday of my 50% dwarf albino retic named Lucy.  The neighbor always brings over some new guests to see my snakes, here we are with the biggest one.  She weighs 37 pounds in this photo.  I went through all my snakes and gave them the tour then ended with my most memorable snake!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> Here's a photo I took yesterday of my 50% dwarf albino retic named Lucy.  The neighbor always brings over some new guests to see my snakes, here we are with the biggest one.  She weighs 37 pounds in this photo.  I went through all my snakes and gave them the tour then ended with my most memorable snake!


LOL at the girl on the end who covered her hands cause she was probably weirded out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aes1004

Infinity 




Sent from my iPhone

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-14-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (01-22-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Debo and my son

----------

_baldegale_ (01-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-14-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

> LOL at the girl on the end who covered her hands cause she was probably weirded out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, she was terrified and trying to overcome her fears!  I assured her that she was in no danger at all since the head of the snake was so far away, I was proud of her for holding the tail.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-14-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> Yea, she was terrified and trying to overcome her fears!  I assured her that she was in no danger at all since the head of the snake was so far away, I was proud of her for holding the tail.


me getting a snake was me fully overcoming my fear. about 8 months ago i was probably in the same boat as her, but then i started learning about snakes and well, knowledge overcomes fear. my own personal snake was the first snake i ever actually handled fully, i wasnt even nervous anymore at that point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-15-2018)

----------


## Ax01

Melena is not DG, but i still love her wicked pattern. and she's SO big now.



 :Smile:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (01-19-2018),NPE76 (01-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

Pumpkin Pie has the right idea on a Saturday: curl up and be left alone.

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-21-2018),Zincubus (01-23-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Hades and Dante 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Alexiel03

Banana Pastel Enchi  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> Here's a photo I took yesterday of my 50% dwarf albino retic named Lucy.  The neighbor always brings over some new guests to see my snakes, here we are with the biggest one.  She weighs 37 pounds in this photo.  I went through all my snakes and gave them the tour then ended with my most memorable snake!


Dwarf my behind hahahahaa... Looks like its headed to the length of my 20 yr old Burm within the next year!!! Nice Pic.

----------


## Godzilla78

> Hades


That is a remarkable Enchi.  I am excited to get my Kalabash Enchi het pied as soon as the weather warms up a bit.

----------

_oodaT_ (01-22-2018)

----------


## oodaT

> That is a remarkable Enchi.  I am excited to get my Kalabash Enchi het pied as soon as the weather warms up a bit.


He's an awesome little guy, eats every time on a 3 day schedule right now till he gets a few more grams on him. Already great with handling also, doesn't try to shy away, plus he's my het clown boy that will go with my other vis clown, possibly. Looking more clown stuff anyways lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Ashley96

Picasso being cute before feeding time  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Pumpkin Pie has the right idea on a Saturday: curl up and be left alone.


Stunning 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (01-23-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Gracie snuggling with the wife last night

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-25-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## KillerKame

Out basking under the heat emitter.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

Noodle doing some exploring




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Whats going on out there?

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Ashley96_ (01-26-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-25-2018),_Starscream_ (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson fresh shed and looking good 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-26-2018),_BPGator_ (01-25-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-25-2018),_omglolchrisss_ (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## omglolchrisss

Jeffree looking cute lol

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Jeffree looking cute lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Great pic! The markings on his head remind me of angel's wings from that angle. Really cool

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (01-25-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

My year old corn named bodak. Fed him today and the little savage swallowed one fuzzy and choked the other one at the same time... multitasking!

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-26-2018),_Godzilla78_ (01-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## purepearl

New Purchase today... little female bamboo  Love her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Caali (01-28-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-28-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-27-2018)

----------


## baldegale

> New Purchase today... little female bamboo  Love her. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh my, shes beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Caali

It is not the best picture I've taken but I wanted to capture the moment. 
My (normally) very chill ball python woke up today and was very grumpy 
(I lightened up the picture a bit because you can barely see anything with only his night light)

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Bergerking

She wasnt too happy I took her out to fix her tub she rearranged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_baldegale_ (01-28-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-03-2018),purepearl (01-30-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Ax01

working on that dream snake...



cross your fingers, cross those tails!

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-03-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> 


That pic is awesome, and would make for an incredible wall portrait.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> working on that dream snake...
> 
> 
> 
> cross your fingers, cross those tails!


Possible stormtrooper?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> working on that dream snake...
> 
> 
> 
> cross your fingers, cross those tails!



Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!

Good luck Ax! May the odds gods be in your favor!
Wait... I take that back since you turned Juice into an Eagles fan!!! Hahahaha, but seriously, good luck!!! My fingers are crossed for you.

----------

_RickyNY_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This is how he lets me know hes ready for his next prey item. Fatty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-03-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-03-2018),_RickyNY_ (02-03-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78



----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-03-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (02-04-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

ignore my double chin but this was too cute not to post.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-03-2018),Craiga 01453 (02-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-03-2018),NPE76 (02-15-2018),_RickyNY_ (02-03-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (02-04-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-03-2018)

----------


## NPE76

> Melena is not DG, but i still love her wicked pattern. and she's SO big now.


She is beautiful, ooks a lot like my leopard! Love em. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

Freddy checking out his new home
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_the_rotten1_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Fresh shed for Hyperion this morning. His lavender is starting to darken more, more purplish now

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> Freddy checking out his new home
> [IMG][/IMG]


Is that an AP T8? or T10?

----------


## RickyNY

Is a T8

----------


## Ax01

> Possible stormtrooper?


nope.




> Bow-chicka-wow-wow!!!
> 
> Good luck Ax! May the odds gods be in your favor!
> Wait... I take that back since you turned Juice into an Eagles fan!!! Hahahaha, but seriously, good luck!!! My fingers are crossed for you.


thanks and lol!




> She is beautiful, ooks a lot like my leopard! Love em.


thanks! she's a Leopard Pastel.


Edit: might as well post my latest pix. so sowwy it's blurry!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-05-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Ax01

:Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Edit: might as well post my latest pix. so sowwy it's blurry!


What the heck is that morph?  And why is she slithering around in your cocaine stash?  Or whatever that stuff is?

----------

_Ax01_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Cleaning day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Caali

Friedrich peeking out of his hide <3
I accidentally sprayed a bit of water in his direction and he HATES it  :Embarassed:

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm a few days late sharing, but Happy Valentine's Day from Cosmo

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (02-20-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-18-2018),_dakski_ (02-21-2018),_kxr_ (02-18-2018),_RickyNY_ (10-20-2019),_se7en_ (02-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (02-21-2018)

----------


## NPE76

He didn't want to wait for a drink.... 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_se7en_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Lucy wanted to do some modeling when I got home from work last night.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-17-2018),_se7en_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## dakski

Posted these on their respected threads, but wanted to post here too! I never posted on this thread. Having a lot of fun with a new camera and, of course, my snakes!

Shayna:





Behira (some with Macro lens):







Figment:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-21-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Ramsey just cruising around, just amazed how big shes gotten, 864 grams....thats an extra lg exo terra water dish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-21-2018),_se7en_ (02-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> I'm a few days late sharing, but Happy Valentine's Day from Cosmo


totally forgot to ask! is that your GF's new snake? did u put it in that candy box as, OMG, a SURPRISE PRESENT on Valentines??!!

Edit: (i sure hope so!)

Edit2: BTW i love those candies too.

----------


## Charles8088

> Figment:


Can I ask what kind of snake this one is?

----------


## dakski

> Can I ask what kind of snake this one is?


Figment is an adult Hypo Lavender corn snake male. 

He is about 640G now, but still growing a little bit. He's 4 years old. 

This is his thread: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...nder-Corn-Baby

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Up all night, Sleep all day 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-17-2018),_se7en_ (02-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Bergerking

Weigh in! Need some batteries for my digital scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (02-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## SaltLife422

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson, my Vanilla BP
and...
Juice, my Borneo STP

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018),Valyrian (03-16-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

Here's an update on Lucy, my white albino 50% Jampea Dwarf reticulated python.  I'm hoping she doesn't outgrow this boa tub!  I'm thinking she may lay eggs for the first time this year, her follicles are getting bigger and her appetite is increasing!  In this photo I sprayed her down with water and opened the tub to give her some fresh air LOL.  She never really likes to come out, she just hangs her head over the side and checks me out.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo just hanging around...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-16-2018),_se7en_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> cosmo just hanging around...


i love you, cosmo!!!

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> i love you, cosmo!!!


Thanks!!!! Right back at ya, Taylor!

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## Psychicbutterfly

My little derp hanging out on the hygrometer 

Sent from my SM-A500W using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_se7en_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

I can't believe that I have 5 beautiful looking snakes, but only could find one picture. 
I better get snapping...LOL  These are my 2 beautiful Hogg Island Boa's...Much LOVE! 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Kuana

> Took a huge crap lol



what kinda BP is this looks just like the one I have not sure of her mix. Thank you

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca chilling in his village :p

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Charles8088_ (03-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-17-2018),_se7en_ (03-18-2018),_Starscream_ (03-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018),Valyrian (03-16-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> totally forgot to ask! is that your GF's new snake? did u put it in that candy box as, OMG, a SURPRISE PRESENT on Valentines??!!
> 
> Edit: (i sure hope so!)
> 
> Edit2: BTW i love those candies too.


Sorry, Ax, just saw this...nope, that's Cosmo. She's pumped the breaks on getting her own because she won't feed it. She feels if she can't feed it then it would be irresponsible to keep it. I've told her I'll take care of feedings, but then she said it would just be my snake. I think she's smarter than I gave her credit for, hahaha.

Katie's ticked off, she can't find any more candy conversation hearts. I think she bought out the local grocery store, Wal-Mart, family dollar and cvs. Hahahahaha!!!

...and nice going, Ax, now I'm picturing Justin Timberlake on SNL doing a "snake in a box" skit. If you're not familiar with it, YouTube it, but edit "snake" to say a nickname for richard. Hilarious!!!

----------


## Ax01

a majestic beast rises as nightfalls.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-03-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2018),Lirenn (04-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2018),_se7en_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Up to 600g last week

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (04-03-2018)

----------


## oodaT

350g this week

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-03-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## oodaT

220g today

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-03-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

My Boys!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (04-04-2018),Lirenn (04-04-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

What are you doing in the bathroom, mommy? Why is your mouth all foamy? You should get in the shower, I can see you better from there. 

I have a peeping tom snake. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Sorry couldn't resist sending the dogs as well. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_dkatz4_ (04-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2018),_se7en_ (04-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> a majestic beast rises as nightfalls.


Makes him look like a dinosaur.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> Makes him look like a dinosaur.


she. here's another lil 0.1 Diplodocus.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (04-16-2018),_se7en_ (04-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> she. here's another lil 0.1 Diplodocus.


Stop. Thats adorable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (04-05-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-05-2018),_dkatz4_ (04-09-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

I love it when they make a perfect coil. This girl is super bright today. I think she's glowing.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Lirenn (04-15-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-03-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Moooom, don't you have enough photos??

I think she's learned to recognize my phone. She lifted her head when I put it against the glass and retreated into hiding right after I snapped this. 

I am turning into my mother. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Ax01

she shed. countdown to June 10th-ish starts now!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-03-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Bam!!! A few recent pics of: 
Django, my Cal King
Tyson, my BP and
Juice, my Borneo STP

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_dakski_ (05-16-2018),Lirenn (05-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

I wish we could do an outdoor shoot! Unfortunately in my area you cannot have a snake visible in public except for in times of transportation. 

So enjoy Severus interrupting our tabletop game

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (05-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## se7en

> I wish we could do an outdoor shoot! Unfortunately in my area you cannot have a snake visible in public except for in times of transportation. 
> 
> So enjoy Severus interrupting our tabletop game
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk



those are some crappy rules.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Walked in on this today. Never seen a breeding pair go nose to nose before. This was the first introduction for these two, I think it's love at first sight.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-20-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Walked in on this today. Never seen a breeding pair go nose to nose before. This was the first introduction for these two, I think it's love at first sight.


That's probably the most "romantic" lock I've ever seen  :Razz:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I seeeeeee yooooou!!!
Django thinks he's stealth, well until I showed him his mouse, then he looked like he drank a few energy drinks!!


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## John1982



----------

Craiga 01453 (05-23-2018),_greco_ (05-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

> 


"My eggies! No touch!"

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_greco_ (05-23-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-23-2018),_greco_ (05-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Before his shed.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Before his shed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Now you can post an after!

----------


## Aerries

Had Skittles out today for some pictures shes so bright! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-29-2018),Lirenn (05-29-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

and not a snake but same photo shoot.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Lucy seems to like our new place. I'm not sure what the thing she's climbing on is, but a lot of places here in Norfolk seem to have them. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## redshepherd



----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),Lirenn (05-29-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-29-2018),_se7en_ (05-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Lucy seems to like our new place. I'm not sure what the thing she's climbing on is, but a lot of places here in Norfolk seem to have them. 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Glad to see Lucy approves of the new place! Congrats!!!

P.S. that appears to be an electric baseboard heater. I have one random one in one bedroom of my house. It was an addition, so it's the only room with one.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Lirenn (05-30-2018)

----------


## Russtix

Our Carpet python Pardox insisting i grow a mustache 
Our Banjo Romeo after a shed
Our Spider And Spotnose sharing some bath time (baths don't happen now that im more educated on the subject)
On the topic of baths, my spotnose seemed to enjoy me turning on a trickle of water, he appears to play in it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Her morning is off to a rocky start...

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-30-2018),_se7en_ (05-31-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Her morning is off to a rocky start...


Awesome yawn pic!!!

----------

_Starscream_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Just gotta wait one more day!  He pounded back a rat last night because he rejected the week before when in blue!  Here's some older ones  :Smile: .


> Now you can post an after!




Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## rock



----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Album cover for her new rap single. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

She's gonna blow!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Fresh paint.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

I was right.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-13-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Just another shot of Anubis  Im in love with this beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few random recent shots of the boys:

Cosmo, the hognose
Tyson, the BP
Django, the Cal King
Juice, the Borneo STP 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-13-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics of your collection Craig
Was juice yawning or being grumpy, his markings are so cool
Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Great pics of your collection Craig
> Was juice yawning or being grumpy, his markings are so cool
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks!! 

He was just finishing off a mouse in that pic.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Eating well, calm and settled, short handling periods, great shed! Super happy with our friendly noodle. Also periscope king!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (06-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Millie showing off the aspedities club secret handshake. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (06-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Millie showing off the aspedities club secret handshake. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You really appear to be in some serious pain in this pic!! No wonder snakes are so scary to people!!  :ROFL:

----------


## enginee837

> You really appear to be in some serious pain in this pic!! No wonder snakes are so scary to people!!


Haha, it was a close one,  I thought she had me for a second there.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-14-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Last night feeding

It's supposed to be feeding of the tongs not on the tongs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_BPGator_ (06-15-2018),Craiga 01453 (06-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## BPGator

> Last night feeding
> 
> It's supposed to be feeding of the tongs not on the tongs


Gorgeous! VP Extreme?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (06-15-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Gorgeous! VP Extreme?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and correct it is an Vanishing Pattern Extreme Hypo.

----------


## BPGator

> Thanks and correct it is an Vanishing Pattern Extreme Hypo.


Awesome. Ive been going a little crazy with Hondos lately. Heres some recent acquisitions. I may have to get one form you  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Awesome. Ive been going a little crazy with Hondos lately. Heres some recent acquisitions. I may have to get one form you 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, won't be getting any from me though  :Wink:  , I sold my breeders at the beginning of the year and only kept one as a pet.

Concentrating on BP, Hognose, Darwins and Sand Boas

----------

_BPGator_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Snapped this one of my ETB last night.

----------

_BPGator_ (06-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2018),_rlditmars_ (06-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Stunning picture 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## PiperPython

> Stunning picture 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you Richard, for you nice comments!

----------


## DooLittle

Our newest addition, our Boelen's

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-16-2018),Lirenn (06-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (06-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

When you can't decide if you're hot or cold. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-16-2018),_dakski_ (06-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2018),_se7en_ (06-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Starting to grow! Up to 413g - looks chunky  here but it's all angles. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),SaltLife422 (06-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I need to ahow Apollo more love. I rarely take pictures of him.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Jmarshall

Picture of Damian from today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (06-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Our super pastel enchi boy tigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Lirenn (06-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Brownspidey

Super Pastel Poss Yellow Belly or Gravel




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

I caught some tongue flicks! 

And her just staring at me under this chair, lol.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-21-2018),_se7en_ (06-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Not exactly a pic, but...

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-28-2018),_se7en_ (06-29-2018),Zincubus (06-28-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Not exactly a pic, but...


Stunner !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## alilak

Monty right after a shed

----------

_se7en_ (06-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Django just hours before shedding last night

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few post-shed Tyson pics from last night 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

My wife wanted a Mystic Potion, so I got her one:

Untitled by Saarang Desai, on Flickr

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-28-2018),_dakski_ (06-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2018),_se7en_ (06-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

This is Solana.

She's our (currently) teeny tiny (9G) baby Scaleless Sunglow (Red Factor) Motley Corn snake.

She's amazingly beautiful and incredibly sweet and calm as well. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

> This is Solana.
> 
> She's our (currently) teeny tiny (9G) baby Scaleless Sunglow (Red Factor) Motley Corn snake.
> 
> She's amazingly beautiful and incredibly sweet and calm as well. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


She's so bitsy and beautiful.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## dakski

> She's so bitsy and beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thank you! We adore her. She's the only Corn Snake with all those visual traits in the world right now (that we know of). She's a genetic powerhouse. I imagine there will be many more soon, but when I saw her, and showed her to Katie, we agreed that she was our final snake. The Boaphile tank setup is full now!

Her colors will actually intensify with age. Although tiny, she's getting used to be handled and is very calm for a baby corn snake. She even "poses," aka sits still for 2 seconds, for her pictures.

----------


## pretends2bnormal

This is my corn snake.. I put a PVC tube in his cage for climbing and discovered him inside it like this.  I ended up enticing him out with a mouse to make sure he wasn't stuck after I didn't see him leave it for 2 days.  Turns out he wasn't quite stuck and just didn't want to leave.  Going cover those holes before I give it back though.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

> This is my corn snake.. I put a PVC tube in his cage for climbing and discovered him inside it like this.  I ended up enticing him out with a mouse to make sure he wasn't stuck after I didn't see him leave it for 2 days.  Turns out he wasn't quite stuck and just didn't want to leave.  Going cover those holes before I give it back though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Silly guy!

----------


## BR8080

Babylon - my Brazilian Rainbow from Ike Lightener shed last night - 11 months old 150g approx 30" eats 10% body weight every 7 days - seems to be doing well.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-30-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2018),scallahan1 (06-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the iridescence 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Wow. Absolute stunner.



> Babylon - my Brazilian Rainbow from Ike Lightener shed last night - 11 months old 150g approx 30" eats 10% body weight every 7 days - seems to be doing well.


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------


## scallahan1

Hanging out while I spot clean.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-30-2018),_se7en_ (07-01-2018),_the_rotten1_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Taken a few minutes ago

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-08-2018),Andiamo (05-01-2019),Apiratenamedjohn (07-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-01-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-01-2018),_se7en_ (07-02-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2018),Wharf Rat (07-01-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I caught Juice mid shed...
Peek-a-boo!!! I've never seen a snake burrow like he is while shedding...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-03-2018),_Hmoore1984_ (07-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Well here is striker( mk franchise name)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-04-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## Pengil

Horatio and I has fun playing with mirrors tonight. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-04-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-08-2018),Lirenn (07-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

This is absolutely stunning '

What morph please ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_BPGator_ (07-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## BPGator

> This is absolutely stunning '
> 
> What morph please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He is an  Extreme Hypomelanistic Honduran milk snake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Sometimes they do the weirdest things. This guy had his head in his pringles can hide. Just his head.

Silly snake.

He looks much better outside of it.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My Guyana girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Anubis, she loves it when I mist her enclosure lol shes such a weirdo. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018),_se7en_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Most of my boas just don't move when I mist them too,they seem to love it

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## kristan

I love that hatching hognose pic, they're so cute.

Most recent other snake pic:

Most recent bp pic:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-08-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018),_se7en_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Ronin my Banana Pinstripe getting settled in. He weighs 100 grams.
Athena my Pastel yellowbelly, she is about 116 grams and quite active

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Caught Django starting his shed...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-08-2018),_dakski_ (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and a couple quick post-shed pics...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great Craig,love it when you catch them starting to shed and able to take pics


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Took these 2 today, my 75% kalatoa 12.5% jampea SD Enyo. And my BP rack with Enyo on top there. Dont mind time stamp, app all funky today lol haha.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Looking great Craig,love it when you catch them starting to shed and able to take pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was doing morning checks and saw him rubbing his nose, so I ran to the living room to grab my phone and grabbed a few pics. I caught a few good videos of the process too.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Loves her tree tonight 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Loves her tree tonight 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd get some more branches in there , fix them with hot glue ..
Most snakes including Royals love climbing ( evenings ) .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## oodaT

> I'd get some more branches in there , fix them with hot glue ..
> Most snakes including Royals love climbing ( evenings ) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, going to be adding more, shes usually in her hide about 75% of the time right now. And this is just a grow out cage for her also(and my next retic that I put a deposit down tonight will get same setup). I have to cut down the other ones I have, too big by about an inch to get inside.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (08-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

:Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_Hmoore1984_ (08-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## oodaT

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


SD? I just put down a deposit on another SD, female lavender albino. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> SD? I just put down a deposit on another SD, female lavender albino. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry , yes Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic ( male) 

He's about 3 years old  and 7' long ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Coral Glow Enchi Pied that just crawled out of it's egg

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-10-2018),_rlditmars_ (08-13-2018),SaltLife422 (08-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

We bought him a sign because he's obviously an important influencer.


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> Coral Glow Enchi Pied that just crawled out of it's egg


That is one very pretty snake. WOW!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-09-2018)

----------


## Mexecutioner

Just a little pic of raptor hanging out I haven't been on here for a while it's good to see all the pictures building up

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Athena about a week post shed. She is so laid back 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> Coral Glow Enchi Pied that just crawled out of it's egg


OMG that is GORGEOUS!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-13-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

This boy is growing on me fast.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-12-2018),_dakski_ (08-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## Sallysmom

Just deep cleaned the entire tank Sal seems to quite enjoy it 😄

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Almost knocked two of my plants off this table so I moved them and just let her take over... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-12-2018),_dakski_ (08-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

Ignore my leg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Ignore my leg


hey check out this LEG!!!

----------

_alittleFREE_ (08-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-12-2018),_dakski_ (08-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

I love him in the sun.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-12-2018),_Phillydubs_ (08-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-13-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo deep in blue. He almost looks evil. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-14-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Any thoughts on this beautiful thing ( not mine sadly ) ??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-15-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> Any thoughts on this beautiful thing ( not mine sadly ) ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous what ever it is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Really love the eyes on what ever it is 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Gorgeous what ever it is! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (08-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

It really is stunning ,thanks for that zincubus

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

What a stunner Zinc!  I just love those Stoner eyes.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-14-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-14-2018)

----------


## Fastfish



----------

_BPGator_ (08-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-15-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2018)

----------


## Midnight Toker



----------

_BPGator_ (08-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-17-2018),Fastfish (08-19-2018),Jakethesnake69 (08-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

Exploring old stuff while I clean. Useful for enrichment at least after replacing the wood in my tank with easier to clean stuff.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2018),SaltLife422 (08-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Soaking in the heat

----------

_BPGator_ (08-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-17-2018),Fastfish (08-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2018)

----------


## scallahan1

We be ready for fall.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

This guy shed today and is ready to eat. But he'll have to wait until the weekend. 





My first boa.





Something tells me I'm going to need a big enclosure for this one.

----------

Fastfish (08-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018),Wharf Rat (08-22-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> and not a snake but same photo shoot.


What bug is that?

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Loving how easy it is to spot an incoming shed with this boy.  Ghost turns bubblegum pink when he is dull/in blue, unlike his usual red-orange color.


The shadow in the picture is easiest to see the normal color.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Enyo being full bellied

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-31-2018),Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_se7en_ (08-22-2018),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## dakski

*Behira
*"Dad, am I in or out?"

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

"My, what eyes you have my dear."

[IMG][/IMG]

*Solana*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-23-2018),Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## PghBall

Fresh shed on the two week old little guy

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk

----------

Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-30-2018),_se7en_ (08-23-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Just a new addition.

----------

_dakski_ (08-30-2018),_PghBall_ (08-30-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Just picked up my first Boa, Hypo Redtail. Harley Quinn, she is amazing and extremely energetic compared to my Royals.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-31-2018),_dakski_ (08-30-2018),Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-31-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Here's the most recent photo I have of Draco  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-02-2018),_Justin83_ (10-24-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (08-31-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Freshly shed little sunglow boa


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-02-2018),Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_Justin83_ (10-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-01-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

My newest and final piece of the jigsaw is this beautiful fella ..

A stunning 1.6Kg male Pied Royal ...I've wanted a High White Pied for years and years ..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-02-2018),Igotsmallballs (08-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-01-2018),_se7en_ (09-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few random recents:

Cosmo, the hognose

Tyson, the BP

And one of Juice, the Borneo STP

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-02-2018),_se7en_ (09-02-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

_cletus_ (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-02-2018),_dakski_ (09-02-2018),_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-02-2018),_se7en_ (09-02-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

A few of most recent 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2018),_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2018),_dakski_ (09-02-2018),_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-02-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-02-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning !


What's the morph ?

Hypo Honduran or something??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Wasn't expecting this today. She's a few days early.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## BPGator

> Stunning !
> 
> 
> What's the morph ?
> 
> Hypo Honduran or something??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - hes an Extreme Hypo Honduran 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (09-03-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

Craiga 01453 (09-04-2018),_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),Jakethesnake69 (09-03-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-05-2018),_se7en_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Finally Ronin took F/T, yes it was backwards and he didn't care. Down it went. My other BP did the same thing once with a live hopper. Oh well! He ate F/T finally

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_se7en_ (09-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> 


Is that one for Sale?!?!🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ronniex2

> working on that dream snake...
> 
> 
> 
> cross your fingers, cross those tails!


Whats this gona B Ax??? :Surprised:  :Confused:  :Razz:

----------


## Ax01

> working on that dream snake...
> 
> 
> 
> cross your fingers, cross those tails!





> Whats this gona B Ax???


oh we'll see in about 2weeks.   :Smile: 






> A few of most recent


hmmm... i see that u are still double handling and trying to get them "used to being around each other." at least you're wearing clothes this time lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Got to love me a good Troll. 


> oh we'll see in about 2weeks.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... i see that u are still double handling and trying to get them "used to being around each other." at least you're wearing clothes this time lol.


Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## alittleFREE

New bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> hmmm... i see that u are still double handling and trying to get them "used to being around each other." at least you're wearing clothes this time lol.





> Got to love me a good Troll. 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


no, i'm just giving u alotta tough love and help u become a better keeper and representative of the community.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> no, i'm just giving u alotta tough love and help u become a better keeper and representative of the community.


They were only together long enough for the photo. I am far from perfect and work on improving every day?

----------


## Ax01

> no, i'm just giving u alotta tough love and help u become a better keeper and representative of the community.





> They were only together long enough for the photo. I am far from perfect and work on improving every day?


ok, imma give u the benefit of the doubt. i'm still learning lots myself but i try not to repeat the same mistakes. i hope u do too.

anyways here's my most recent snake pix. baby tails! and some going into blue too.

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-07-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## greco

Lesser hatchling, fresh from the first shed!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Tessellate (09-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Does this mean she wants to go on vacation? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-07-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Tessellate

Pixel, my Enchi, shed early this morning! I just love her warm brown tones.

----------

_Ditto_ (10-23-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-07-2018),_se7en_ (09-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Please excuse my tech illiteracy

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo getting some post shed time with the fuzzy blanket. He tries so hard to burrow into this blanket, it's hilarious!!

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-23-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> A few random recents:
> 
> Cosmo, the hognose
> 
> Tyson, the BP
> 
> And one of Juice, the Borneo STPSent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk



Cosmo is just the cutest little guy.  I considered getting a hognose for a while, especially after finding this forum and seeing all the posts.  Ive opted against it due to my tendency to react badly to insect bites...mosquitos, spiders, etc. Figured it wasnt worth the risk...but I live vicariously through those of you sharing these adorable pictures.  :Razz:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-23-2018)

----------


## Dianne

These are from last night's cage cleaning...these 5 got play time, too.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_Ditto_ (10-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## 67temp

I had some supervisors while cleaning their tubs.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## sIeepymoon

the beauty pageant queen<3

----------

_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Anubis is getting sooooo big!!!! Pushing 700g!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

My latest addition and he is quite the looker. Prometheus has been with me a week now and like all my others, really just a mellow guy. Pretty riled on day one though. He is 109 grams so a long way to go

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

had my two big girls out for a stretch yesterday.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018),_zina10_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

My 2 latest, from NARBC Arlington.  

Revali has a major fascination with my cell phone, so if I get lucky, it focuses for some cute pics. 




Rowena is the most defensive, shy baby BP I have ever seen... had to deal with a quarter inch of stuck shed on her tail tip during week 2, where she tried to tag the palm of my hand, and got my chin and lip while I was focusing on the tail, though she's too small to draw blood.  After 3 meals, I started handling yesterday and by the end of session 1 she had calmed enough to do some exploring without flinching back to strike position if anything moved. Success!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Alleykitten (10-25-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-24-2018),_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

Caught Syd out cruising last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## SquirmyPug

First time trying to post a picture here so I hope it works. Sunny my banana BP. I've only had her about two months but she's supposed to be a little over 1.5 years old. I got her and she was a bit neglected and thin at 280grams. She was a little over 400 grams last I checked two weeks ago and looks much better. 
... Edit.. I can't get the picture to post. Can anyone tell me why? I can only post a link. 

https://imgur.com/zA893Na

----------

_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> First time trying to post a picture here so I hope it works. Sunny my banana BP. I've only had her about two months but she's supposed to be a little over 1.5 years old. I got her and she was a bit neglected and thin at 280grams. She was a little over 400 grams last I checked two weeks ago and looks much better. 
> ... Edit.. I can't get the picture to post. Can anyone tell me why? I can only post a link. 
> 
> https://imgur.com/zA893Na



Many of us use the free app tapatalk to upload pics. Super easyto upload straight from your phone

----------


## Zincubus

> My 2 latest, from NARBC Arlington.  
> 
> Revali has a major fascination with my cell phone, so if I get lucky, it focuses for some cute pics. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowena is the most defensive, shy baby BP I have ever seen... had to deal with a quarter inch of stuck shed on her tail tip during week 2, where she tried to tag the palm of my hand, and got my chin and lip while I was focusing on the tail, though she's too small to draw blood.  After 3 meals, I started handling yesterday and by the end of session 1 she had calmed enough to do some exploring without flinching back to strike position if anything moved. Success!
> 
> ...


That's a beauty !!

I just recently got one of my dream snakes .. also a  Pied Royal ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> That's a beauty !!
> 
> I just recently got one of my dream snakes .. also a  Pied Royal ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!  She is super orange for being just a "plain" pied, and it is awesome.

Yours looks fantastic too!  

Here's 2 shots from the day I got her showing her 2 emoji markings.  A tiny upside down smiley on her tail:


And a big =O face on her back:


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-25-2018),_the_rotten1_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

Craiga 01453 (10-26-2018),_Dianne_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Jbabycsx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Ghostlysmile

I love my Fergus.

----------

_Dianne_ (10-27-2018),Lirenn (10-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Dianne

I am a weak woman. I went to the Richmond Reptile Expo today and came home with this lovely fellow.  He'll be a great beau for Artemis, my dragonfly.  Banana pinstripe.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (10-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

My really shy guy, Ronin. He is really hard to get a good photo.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-28-2018),_Dianne_ (10-27-2018),Maddlesrain (10-29-2018),_se7en_ (10-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> My really shy guy, Ronin. He is really hard to get a good photo.


far out, man

----------

_Justin83_ (10-29-2018)

----------


## zina10

Luna. My little Pastel Orange Dream Desert Ghost girl  :Smile:

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-28-2018),_dakski_ (10-28-2018),_Dianne_ (10-28-2018),_Justin83_ (11-06-2018),Maddlesrain (10-29-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

My Kaa. Shes been out and about a lot lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-29-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_Justin83_ (10-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-29-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Justin83

New baby chequered garter eating a silverside.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-29-2018),_Dianne_ (10-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## 67temp

Happy Halloween!

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_Justin83_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

One baby from each clutch I hatched this year. They grow so fast!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_Justin83_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few randoms of Tyson (BP), Cosmo (hognose) and Juice (Borneo STP)

I love the ones with Cosmo wrapped around my hand. It almost looks like he's smiling in one and that tongue out pic is cool. 


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_Justin83_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

Someone found the bedding bag. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_Justin83_ (11-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018),Tessellate (11-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Justin83

My nic t+ albino girl Lori
Then Hector my SD retic boy:-)

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Pengil

"I'm on top of the world! (Or at least, the vacuum cleaner.)"

Perhaps Bissell could use a new marketing assistant? 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-09-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_Justin83_ (11-09-2018),Lirenn (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I like this pic for some odd reason.

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-09-2018),_dakski_ (11-09-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2018),_Justin83_ (11-09-2018),Maddlesrain (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I like this pic for some odd reason.


This critter has got me really wanting a bco recently... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

EL-Ziggy, although he won't get even close to as large, I RAISE YOU WITH FELIZ, Venezuelan "Dwarf" True Red Tail/BCC. 

All kidding aside, your BCO is gorgeous and glad she's calmed down for you! I would not look forward to a defensive and nippy adult BCO!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),_Justin83_ (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Newest edition, Hades, platron sunfire retic

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_Justin83_ (11-09-2018),Maddlesrain (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018),Toasted Hippo (11-09-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Hector 300g snake 300lb attitude:-)

----------

_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),Maddlesrain (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Toasted Hippo

Tangerine Honduran milk snake, has 25 years old. 1.1 butter ball python. A hatchling spider and a pastel 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-09-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_distaff_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),Maddlesrain (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Another shot of my sneaky snek getn a cuddle. She likes to creep through blankets or up my jacket sleeves and lay where its warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),_Justin83_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018),Toasted Hippo (11-09-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Tangerine Honduran milk snake, has 25 years old. 1.1 butter ball python. A hatchling spider and a pastel 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Omg, how big is that milk snake?
I've got a yearling and no one ever says much about their adult sizes.

Super pretty.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Toasted Hippo (11-09-2018)

----------


## Toasted Hippo

> Omg, how big is that milk snake?
> I've got a yearling and no one ever says much about their adult sizes.
> 
> Super pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He's a little bit over five feet long. Not sure about weight as I've not weighed him in a long time lol. He is super energetic, wouldn't be able to tell he's 25 years old haha

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Cold rainy days are great for sleeping and taking critter pictures. 

This girl is so sweet. Doesn't even hiss anymore. 



The different colors and shades on this guy are amazing. 





This boy is just fierce. 


Those eyes though.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-09-2018),_dakski_ (11-09-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_EDR_ (11-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2018),Maddlesrain (11-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

Nice looking crew EL-Ziggy. 

So so glad the BCO is so chill now.

----------


## Dianne

Hudson is a bit too wiggly to get a good photo one handed, but he's looking handsome after his shed. I love how he gets lighter and darker in phases. This morning you can really see the pattern down his sides. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## Justin83

What's Hudson? Looks nice?

----------


## Dianne

> What's Hudson? Looks nice?


Hes a Colombian rainbow boa, 30 years old but youd never know it by looking at him or handling him.  Ive had him for over 20 years.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-11-2018),_Justin83_ (11-12-2018),Maddlesrain (11-10-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Hudson is stunning

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

> Hudson is stunning
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you!  Hes my rescue boy that Ive had a little over 20 years.  When I got him, I knew nothing about them...but couldnt leave him with the moron he was with.  Hes been a great pet and very inquisitive, which makes good pictures challenging.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Justin83_ (11-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Great job with him...

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018),Maddlesrain (11-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> Great job with him...


Love the big fish! What size tank do you have there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Thanks, it's a 300g 1100l. 7ft*3w*2h.

----------

Maddlesrain (11-13-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Great job with him...


Looks like a pretty awesome tank. 

I see an Oscar and arowana. What is that other cichlid? What else is in there?

----------


## Justin83

Wild caught rapps Rio Orinoco Oscar
Black arowana, rarer south American aro.
Uaru cichlids
Geophagus brasiliensis sp
Gold wolf fish
Hoplias Australis
Rocktiel severum
Jaguar catfish
L095 pinecone pleco
Gibbi plec
Rusty plecs
4 lined pim catfish
Shoal of spanner Barb's.
+ A few more...
Then there's the other 3 tanks;-)
I got over 7k posts on monsterfishkeepers.com lol.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-12-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Fresh baby, just after his first shed.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-13-2018),_Dianne_ (11-13-2018),_EDR_ (11-14-2018),_Justin83_ (11-13-2018),Maddlesrain (11-13-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Nice ball, is that an enchi?

----------


## Justin83

Snapped a couple more tonight, post pics people I'm gonna take over this thread :ROFL:

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018),Maddlesrain (11-13-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## EDR

Sorry i don't have more new pictures of my babies but i do have a recent shot of my ghi pastave girl.


And here's a older bonus pic of her trying to camouflage in to my rug.

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-14-2018),_Justin83_ (11-14-2018),Maddlesrain (11-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feeding night! 4 of 6 snakes were offered and 4/4 ate!

*Shayna, 6 year old Albino Spider female BP, deciding after two months of fasting, "No more fasting for me, I want that rat!"*

[IMG][/IMG]

*Feliz, newly arrived male* *Venezuelan True Red Tail/"Dwarf" BCC, 1 year old, enjoying his first meal with us, and his first F/T meal ever. NO ISSUES!

*[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-14-2018),_EDR_ (11-14-2018),_Justin83_ (11-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

> Nice ball, is that an enchi?


Yep, and he's het for Genetic Stripe and Pied.

----------

_Justin83_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Yoshi!

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-14-2018),_EDR_ (11-14-2018),_Justin83_ (11-14-2018),Maddlesrain (11-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Yall are probably tired of seeing my child every week, but what can I say, Im a proud snake mom. 🤷:cens0r:♀️ haha




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-14-2018),_dakski_ (11-14-2018),_EDR_ (11-14-2018),_Justin83_ (11-14-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Don't apologise everyone loves a pic @maddlesrain , what morph is she?
Same too
@whomping Willow , Yoshi is amazing what morph please?

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

Peek-A-Boo! I see you Mystic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_Justin83_ (11-14-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> Don't apologise everyone loves a pic @maddlesrain , what morph is she?


Shes an albino (: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## Psychicbutterfly

My growing boy

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_Justin83_ (11-17-2018),Mc.mischievous7 (11-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Very nice, what morph's is he?

----------


## Zincubus

> Whether it's one your cell phone or camera, share your most recent snake picture! Even if it's not your own snake, feel free to share!  Snake selfies are most welcome too! In the mood for snake pictures.







Plus a few random ones offline 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-17-2018),_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Justin83

That gtp is awesome.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## the_rotten1

Finally, a lock!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-20-2018),_Dianne_ (11-20-2018),_Justin83_ (11-20-2018),_Pengil_ (11-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-20-2018)

----------


## Psychicbutterfly

> Very nice, what morph's is he?


Not sure. Been told super pastel

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (11-30-2018)

----------


## Justin83



----------

_Dianne_ (11-30-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Picked this powerhouse up today, platinum citron sunfire albino

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (11-30-2018),*Bogertophis* (12-04-2018),_Charles8088_ (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-30-2018),_Justin83_ (12-01-2018),Maddlesrain (12-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Daenerys looking chunky lol, I cant believe weve had her two years. From 75 grams to a whopping 744g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2018),_Charles8088_ (12-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-30-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Clark and Peaches fresh after sheds and a gorgeous carpet python at the zoo

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2018),_Charles8088_ (12-01-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-30-2018),_Justin83_ (12-01-2018),Maddlesrain (12-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Fresh after a weekend shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-04-2018),_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2018),_se7en_ (12-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Skittles looking all cute asking wheres my rat hooman?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-05-2018),_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),Maddlesrain (12-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-05-2018),_se7en_ (12-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I see why they call Olive Pythons gentle giants. This guy is so mellow. For those that want a large snake with a pretty laid back disposition Olives are a great option.

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-05-2018),_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),Maddlesrain (12-07-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

Got water?!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-05-2018),_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),Maddlesrain (12-07-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-05-2018),_Reinz_ (12-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2018),_se7en_ (12-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I see why they call Olive Pythons gentle giants. This guy is so mellow. For those that want a large snake with a pretty laid back disposition Olives are a great option.


He looks awesome, Ziggy!!!!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-06-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Norm, Peaches, Artemis, and Sunny

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),Maddlesrain (12-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2018),_se7en_ (12-10-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## BadChoices03

Slithers exploring the rug

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-15-2018),_Dianne_ (12-15-2018),Maddlesrain (12-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

A low quality shot of Kaa taking a drink.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-28-2018),_se7en_ (12-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

Shot of my new girl Luna, a pastel leopard mojave. She's still settling in, so I haven't gotten many pics yet.


Up close shot of my banana showing off his colors. Natural light from a window let me get a much better representation of his oranges here than I can usually manage!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-28-2018),_se7en_ (12-28-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Shot of my new girl Luna, a pastel leopard mojave. She's still settling in, so I haven't gotten many pics yet.
> 
> 
> Up close shot of my banana showing off his colors. Natural light from a window let me get a much better representation of his oranges here than I can usually manage!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You must live down under!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> You must live down under!


Not quite, just Texas!

Not sure what the deal is with the pictures though. Tapatalk seems to rotate my pictures at random when I upload them, seems to happen about half the time. I've given up trying to figure out why, lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Anybody else keep Argies? Very cool critters. I can't wait to see her when she starts to color up.

----------

_cletus_ (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-28-2018),_dakski_ (12-28-2018),_Dianne_ (12-28-2018),Maddlesrain (12-28-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-28-2018),_dakski_ (12-28-2018),_Dianne_ (12-28-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-28-2018),Maddlesrain (12-28-2018),_rock_ (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Snow Boa 

Coastal King chilling 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_baldegale_ (12-29-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2018),_Dianne_ (12-29-2018),Maddlesrain (12-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Jbabycsx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Duncan after a fresh shed in her cleaning tub. Tried to take a picture holding her, but trying to corral a 7' boa and handle the phone was too much for me. lol

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-29-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

DUMP 

Sweetness





Spaghetti







Pumpkin Pie







Peach (does she look skinny??)









Coffee Bean! The Bean!!!









the OG, Yellow (50g shy of 1000g! his biggest ever!!!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-04-2019),_Dianne_ (01-04-2019),_Pengil_ (01-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

Corny bein' cute.

----------

_BPGator_ (01-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-06-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Toad37

My pastel male

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-06-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A couple quick shots of Juice. I just kinda dig the reflections so I figured I'd share. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-06-2019),_cletus_ (01-08-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-07-2019),_Toad37_ (01-06-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My little Guyana bcc called Gomez this afternoon 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-06-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-07-2019),_Toad37_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

What kind of snake is it in the first picture


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

ALL SO BEAUTIFUL

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## BPGator

> What kind of snake is it in the first picture
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Shes a splotched Sinaloan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Jellybeans (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Shes a splotched Sinaloan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

I am new to this blog and wanted to post a picture in the most recent snake picture thread but I am having issues uploading the picture. Can someone tell me how to do this?



I am new to this blog and wanted to post a picture in the most recent snake picture thread but I am having issues uploading the picture. Can someone tell me how to do this?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I am new to this blog and wanted to post a picture in the most recent snake picture thread but I am having issues uploading the picture. Can someone tell me how to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this blog and wanted to post a picture in the most recent snake picture thread but I am having issues uploading the picture. Can someone tell me how to do this?


Many of us use the free app tapatalk to upload pics

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Just got this little guy on Friday :Smile:  Hes a red pastel (line bred trait) het square tail/khal BCI. Hopefully after grad school I can breed him. I have a year and a half left, ugh haha 
Heres a photo from the breeder that better shows his colors and one I took. Hes in a tub set up now but Ill be moving him into a custom enclosure soon. Also I plan on putting reptichips over the eco earth too.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Just got this little guy on Friday Hes a red pastel (line bred trait) het square tail/khal BCI. Hopefully after grad school I can breed him. I have a year and a half left, ugh haha 
> Heres a photo from the breeder that better shows his colors and one I took. Hes in a tub set up now but Ill be moving him into a custom enclosure soon. Also I plan on putting reptichips over the eco earth too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning..... boy that's a mouthful to say of his morph!!
How long is he

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkL1561

Haha I know its a lot. The het square tail and khal only matter for breeding. The pastel looks really cool as they age. They end up really bright red. Hes around 15-20 I havent actually measured him yet. Im expecting him to get around 5-7 long. The enclosure Ill be moving him into is 4x2x2 which should last quite a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

> Haha I know its a lot. The het square tail and khal only matter for breeding. The pastel looks really cool as they age. They end up really bright red. Hes around 15-20 I havent actually measured him yet. Im expecting him to get around 5-7 long. The enclosure Ill be moving him into is 4x2x2 which should last quite a while. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well he's quite handsome

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Im a new BP owner and have had this beautiful girl for 2 weeks now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

I like pretzel !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-06-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

This girl's been hugging her water bowl lately. Fingers crossed.

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-07-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_BPGator_ (01-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

What's wrong fingers crossed for what


> This girl's been hugging her water bowl lately. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> What's wrong fingers crossed for what
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


He's hoping she's gravid

----------


## Jellybeans

> He's hoping she's gravid


I thought maybe that was it....

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

She does look kind of lumpy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus



----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-08-2019),_Dianne_ (01-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

Meet my new snake Xylon. I just got him today. 《Pinstripe Ghost》 He is so tiny, but so cute.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-09-2019),_cletus_ (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Very nice!!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Mc.mischievous7 (01-09-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Love those stripes!

----------

Mc.mischievous7 (01-09-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Handsome fella...still love the normals. 💜  Is that his new enclosure?

----------

hvactechgreen (01-09-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

JB

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (01-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## cletus

> Tangerine Honduran milk snake, has 25 years old. 1.1 butter ball python. A hatchling spider and a pastel 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Wow!   I had no idea Honduran Milks got so big!!!    That's one impressive specimen!!!!

----------

Toasted Hippo (01-09-2019)

----------


## hvactechgreen

> Handsome fella...still love the normals.   Is that his new enclosure?


No I still havent ordered bulb guards yet. Hoping to finish it when I get back from a work trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Monte doing an impersonation of a green tree python

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Love this girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Finished the tank for my new BCI. They didnt send the water bowl though so Im still using a Rubbermaid container. Ill likely have to change things up over time to accommodate for his size. If it looks cluttered thats actually on purpose as babies dont like open areas. If he gets too stressed Ill move him back into the tub as well. If you guys have any recommendations/concerns let me know :Smile:  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-10-2019),_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_Dianne_ (01-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

I like it!!!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (01-10-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Here are 4

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-10-2019),_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_Dianne_ (01-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Cleaning a few cages yesterday with some handling time in between.  Merlin was very chill and content to be a bracelet.  Got a very good close up of his little face.  Yang was pretty calm as well, so I was able to get this picture with his face in focus and still in the screen... it's a small miracle. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-13-2019),_cletus_ (01-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## cletus

> Cleaning a few cages yesterday with some handling time in between.  Merlin was very chill and content to be a bracelet.  Got a very good close up of his little face.  Yang was pretty calm as well, so I was able to get this picture with his face in focus and still in the screen... it's a small miracle. 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



Do you have any full body pics of Merlin?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-15-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> Do you have any full body pics of Merlin?


Here are a few from the other day. He tends to wrap around you when you pick him up, or around objects if he's exploring, so I don't have any of him stretched out. He's probably about 2' +/-.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-15-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

He's awesome
What is his kind called

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

> He's awesome
> What is his kind called
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Hes a Solomon Island ground boa, roughly 18 years old.  I bought him in 2002.  He was wild caught, but based on his size at purchase, he was at least a couple of years old.  Neonates for these guys are teeny tiny.

----------

_cletus_ (01-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-15-2019)

----------


## cletus

> Here are a few from the other day. He tends to wrap around you when you pick him up, or around objects if he's exploring, so I don't have any of him stretched out. He's probably about 2' +/-.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


He is a beauty!   His eyes are so wicked!!

----------

_Dianne_ (01-15-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

Craiga 01453 (01-15-2019),_Dianne_ (01-23-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## Dianne

What a beauty!  Love those saddles and that tail. 





>

----------

_cletus_ (01-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo (hognose) and Tyson (BP)
hanging out over the past few nights.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-15-2019),_Dianne_ (01-15-2019),_Kira_ (01-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_cletus_ (01-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2019),_Dianne_ (01-23-2019),dr del (01-18-2019),_Kira_ (01-23-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (01-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-18-2019)

----------


## cletus

> [IMG][/IMG]


Great picture!

----------


## cletus



----------

Craiga 01453 (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-23-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2019),_Kira_ (01-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

freshly shed the other night 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2019),_Dianne_ (01-23-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-24-2019),_Kira_ (01-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> freshly shed the other night 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


he's so pretty!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> he's so pretty!!


Thanks samsonact ,I've uploaded some more pics of him on the boa section

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

> 


Creepers peaks are just outstanding Cletus 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## cletus

> freshly shed the other night 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


He's a beauty Rich!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Oh , very nice!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Having a little play time tonight while cleaning cages. Loki, Sabrina, and Selene.  

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2019),dr del (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## cletus

> Having a little play time tonight while cleaning cages. Loki, Sabrina, and Selene.  
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Great pics Dianne.  You have some beauties!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

> Great pics Dianne.  You have some beauties!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Cletus!  I went a little hog wild last year and added several wish list snakes.  A couple were long time wants, but then I found this forum and MM.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:   I discovered I have a great love for stripes and the lighter colors, particularly bananas.  

You and Richard always post those amazing boas.  I love Creepers peaks and color, and Richards boas freckles.  I dont plan to get any more large constrictors, but those pictures make me wish.  :Razz:

----------

_cletus_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_Jbabycsx_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019),_RickyNY_ (01-24-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mr Kahlos my Kahl albino boa deep in shed last night 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (01-24-2019),_cletus_ (01-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-25-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2019),Zincubus (01-24-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what that is but I want it  :Surprised:

----------

_BPGator_ (01-24-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019)

----------


## BPGator

> I don't know what that is but I want it


Its an Extreme Hypomelanistic Honduran milk snake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Ka D'argo



Chiana

----------

_cletus_ (01-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-15-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-25-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Nice Deb!
When will you be away from home because I'm coming to steal Chiana!!!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

e_nigma (01-27-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (01-24-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

Tapioca being a blue boy

----------

_cletus_ (01-25-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-15-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Sweet boy

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Tapioca being a blue boy




That is a cool pic!

----------

_Skyrivers_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> That is a cool pic!


Thanks!

----------


## the_rotten1

Tmw your snake is way too enthusiastic about striking her f/t rat.

----------

_cletus_ (01-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-25-2019)

----------


## Dianne

So I went to Norfolk VA Repticon. Meet the results of getting a year end bonus. . I think this is Zina's fault because she said I could have as many as I wanted. LOL

Haven't decided on a name for him yet. 



Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-27-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-27-2019),_EDR_ (02-15-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-27-2019),Maru (02-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-27-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

> Tmw your snake is way too enthusiastic about striking her f/t rat.


Im very curious how the blood got so high up the wall... was it just a splash from impact?  :Surprised:

----------


## SquirmyPug

> So I went to Norfolk VA Repticon. Meet the results of getting a year end bonus. . I think this is Zina's fault because she said I could have as many as I wanted. LOL
> 
> Haven't decided on a name for him yet. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I really like the pied snakes. He's beautiful, is he banana pied or something else?

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),Jakethesnake69 (01-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice pickups up Diane,great colour

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019)

----------


## cletus

> So I went to Norfolk VA Repticon. Meet the results of getting a year end bonus. . I think this is Zina's fault because she said I could have as many as I wanted. LOL
> 
> Haven't decided on a name for him yet. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Really nice pickup Dianne!!

----------

_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-28-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> I really like the pied snakes. He's beautiful, is he banana pied or something else?


Yes, banana pied.  I really like the pieds and have a real thing for the bananas, too.  Best of both worlds. 😊

----------

_cletus_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

BP or Pretzel, you decide.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-27-2019),_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Call him banana cream pie
 He's a pretty boy


> Yes, banana pied.  I really like the pieds and have a real thing for the bananas, too.  Best of both worlds.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (01-27-2019),e_nigma (01-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Just caught my sunglow boa right tonight 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (01-30-2019),e_nigma (01-30-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

> Im very curious how the blood got so high up the wall... was it just a splash from impact?


Yeah, she hit it hard! I think her teeth must have sliced it's neck open. It was a pretty gory sight.

----------

_cletus_ (01-30-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

Some people are greeted at home by cats, dogs, but I appreciate this more, even if it is an instinctual response.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-30-2019),_cletus_ (01-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (01-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (01-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Pretzel freshly shed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (01-30-2019),e_nigma (01-30-2019),mandymg86 (01-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Good looking Pretzel!

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My little buddy, Cosmo. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (01-31-2019),_cletus_ (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),e_nigma (01-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## mandymg86

Pax, just hanging out for a few minutes last night!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (01-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (01-31-2019),e_nigma (01-31-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## Aerries

> Tmw your snake is way too enthusiastic about striking her f/t rat.


Good god that looks like a murder scene! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Justin83_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Cosmo is such a cutie!  Looks like hes grown quite a bit, too. 




> My little buddy, Cosmo. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-01-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Cosmo is such a cutie!  Looks like hes grown quite a bit, too.


Thanks!! He's such a little goofball, hahahaha. 

He put on some good weight this year, but he's refused his last 3 offerings. Oh well, I guess he's got other things on his mind since he's reached breeding size.

----------

_Dianne_ (02-02-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Another of my superdwarf Hector:-)

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez last night 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-10-2019),_Justin83_ (02-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_RickyNY_ (03-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Stunning mate.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thanks Justin

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

My Coastal King found a pirates treasure chest  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2019),_EDR_ (02-16-2019),_Justin83_ (02-12-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

Took a few pictures of Poppy outside since I can't get good pictures inside. It was late afternoon so I didn't have full sunlight like i wanted but not too bad. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-12-2019),_EDR_ (02-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),mandymg86 (02-13-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),Maru (02-26-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (02-16-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019),_zina10_ (02-12-2019)

----------


## Justin83

She's pretty:-)

----------


## ClarinetPhoenix

I don't do selfies, so I got the most recent only-snake photo. Also I'm embarrassed because he's a new arrival and I cheated and held him for 5 minutes on day three, and he showed some very calm, still unsure, but calm behavior. But not since. For the most part besides that he's been left alone.
Male BEL(Lesser x Lesser Mojave). Not sure on weight, breeder said he's over 200 grams I forget the exact number she said, I've yet to weigh him for my records.

----------

_cletus_ (02-22-2019),_EDR_ (02-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-12-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Zahra, my hypo hog island boa...Peekaboo, I see you!! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-13-2019),_EDR_ (02-16-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Here are some pics of my red pastel BCI Kukulkan or Khan for short. Hes just a baby but he is growing steadily. So far he is an absolute sweetheart and has shown no aggression. The camera cant do justice on his color. My house lights are really warm so it makes his red look more brown. Under his fluorescent light his red pops much better and his iridescence is amazing. Hopefully I can get some better pictures soon. Im pretty excited for him to get full grown. Im expecting him to get around 6-7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-13-2019),_EDR_ (02-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (02-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks really good,nice Viv setup too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Here's a recent picture I took of my Crowley, I even framed this one in a 36"x24" frame and I love it.

----------

_cletus_ (02-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),Maddlesrain (02-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Kaas getting ready to shed. Just took a long sip - she loves drinking from a freshly filled bowl! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Jbabycsx_ (02-22-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A photo dump of Juice (Borneo STP).
I love this freaking guy!!! 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),Jakethesnake69 (02-22-2019),_Justin83_ (02-22-2019),Maddlesrain (02-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_Shayne_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Justin83



----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019),_Dianne_ (02-22-2019),Maddlesrain (02-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_Shayne_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Juice looks epic

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

[QUOTE=craigafrechette;2680431]
How is his temperament? Ive heard bloods/short tails can be pretty nippy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan my pastel BCI just shed  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019),_Dianne_ (02-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),Maddlesrain (02-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Juice looks epic


Thanks, Justin! He's a pain in the rear accepting F/T consistently, I have to offer live more often than I like to get him jumpstarted on F/T. So he's a slow grower, but I'm fine with that as long as he's healthy. 


[QUOTE=MarkL1561;2680435]


> How is his temperament? Ive heard bloods/short tails can be pretty nippy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's an absolute sweetheart. He's the epitome of a lap snake, chill as can be. He's never once struck in the 14+ months I've had him. He'll occasionally let out a little hiss or two when I first reach in his enclosure, but a quick pat to let him know it's me and he's fine.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## cletus

> A photo dump of Juice (Borneo STP).
> I love this freaking guy!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk



Awesome shortie!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

[QUOTE=craigafrechette;2680437]Thanks, Justin! He's a pain in the rear accepting F/T consistently, I have to offer live more often than I like to get him jumpstarted on F/T. So he's a slow grower, but I'm fine with that as long as he's healthy. 





> He's an absolute sweetheart. He's the epitome of a lap snake, chill as can be. He's never once struck in the 14+ months I've had him. He'll occasionally let out a little hiss or two when I first reach in his enclosure, but a quick pat to let him know it's me and he's fine.


Sweet, good to know  :Smile:  I plan on expanding into bloods when I get a bigger place. Im hoping to start breeding bps and boas once Im done with grad school. Itll mostly be for fun but itd be nice if I had a little extra income too haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> 


Great picture!!

----------

_Justin83_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Juice is one handsome fella!

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...He's an absolute sweetheart. He's the epitome of a lap snake, chill as can be. He's never once struck in the 14+ months I've had him. He'll occasionally let out a little hiss or two when I first reach in his enclosure, but a quick pat to let him know it's me and he's fine.


He's really a scene-stealer!  What I especially love is the way his shading/coloration reminds me of another "wish-list" snake, a Dumerils boa. (Is it my imagination?)
Anyway, he's gorgeous...even better to know he's so sweet to hang out with.

The BCI I used to have would also hiss once in a great while when approached, & not "little" hisses either, but like with your snake, a little stroking would remind her 
there was nothing to worry about, & she was always fine.

----------


## cletus

He just shed the other day.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_BPGator_ (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, he's gorgeous too, Cletus.   :Sweeet:

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Harold tucks himself in for the night while Spot wakes up to play 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_Shayne_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Harold is so amazing, we won't even complain that technically he's not a snake...  "Here, Spot!"   :Very Happy:   Both are precious!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Harold is so amazing, we won't even complain that technically he's not a snake...  "Here, Spot!"    Both are precious!


Shhhhh! We haven't yet told Harold he's not a snake. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## cletus

Stunning colors on that chameleon!!  Def something I've always wanted but never took the plunge.  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Awesome shortie!!


Thank you!!




> Sweet, good to know  I plan on expanding into bloods when I get a bigger place. Im hoping to start breeding bps and boas once Im done with grad school. Itll mostly be for fun but itd be nice if I had a little extra income too haha 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they're outgrowing their reputations. They developed that rep when most of them were wild caught or captive born. 
Since they've been successfully bred in captivity for a few generations now they've mellowed out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> He's really a scene-stealer!  What I especially love is the way his shading/coloration reminds me of another "wish-list" snake, a Dumerils boa. (Is it my imagination?)
> Anyway, he's gorgeous...even better to know he's so sweet to hang out with.
> 
> The BCI I used to have would also hiss once in a great while when approached, & not "little" hisses either, but like with your snake, a little stroking would remind her 
> there was nothing to worry about, & she was always fine.


Thank you!! I wish the camera captured some of his pink and peach colors a bit better, but oh well. I'm sure I'll get some outdoor pics again this year once the snow is gone and the temps get warm enough. 

Juice's hisses are SSOOOOO wimpy. Just little closed-mouth hisses, hahaha. My hognose is louder and he's tiny, hahahaha!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

My new Blizzard Corn snake   :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_BPGator_ (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-23-2019),Maru (02-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Stunning colors on that chameleon!!  Def something I've always wanted but never took the plunge.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Harold is a very friendly little guy who begs to be let out to play (when he's in the mood) but they are a real pain-- always needing to get fresh insects. I wish I could freeze and thaw them like mice/rats!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> My new Blizzard Corn snake  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! How is s/he to handle? I've always been curious about cornsake vs ratsnake personality 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

I've had  Noodle for 9 months now!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-23-2019),_RickyNY_ (03-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Gorgeous! How is s/he to handle? I've always been curious about cornsake vs ratsnake personality 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Hes absolutely perfect !!
Hes around 4 long and very gentle :Smile:  

Just like my 5 Amel Stripe Corn snake..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-23-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-23-2019),_Justin83_ (02-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Hes absolutely perfect !!
> Hes around 4 long and very gentle 
> 
> Just like my 5 Amel Stripe Corn snake..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww wonderful!! Although it looks like the hind end is a bit full in this photo! I've learned to look after Noodle poo'd on me big time twice!  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My new Blizzard Corn snake  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect time of year to get such an unusually-welcome "blizzard"...and this is no snow-job.   :Wink:

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I've always been curious about corn snake vs rat snake personality...


There's always some individual differences, and rat snakes are typically bigger & bolder than corn snakes, but when raised with gentle handling, all are great pets &
not inclined to bite.  In fact, since they seem to see better than some other kinds of snakes, they don't make as many mistake-bites either...but again, that depends 
on their owners too.  (slow down a little & remember to signal using scent that it's you, and not incoming food)  Rat/corn snakes hide far less than BPs & exhibit more curiosity about their surroundings.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Perfect time of year to get such an unusually-welcome "blizzard"...and this is no snow-job.


We've got snow coming to Manchester late next week ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Jus1More_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> There's always some individual differences, and rat snakes are typically bigger & bolder than corn snakes, but when raised with gentle handling, all are great pets &
> not inclined to bite.  In fact, since they seem to see better than some other kinds of snakes, they don't make as many mistake-bites either...but again, that depends 
> on their owners too.  (slow down a little & remember to signal using scent that it's you, and not incoming food)  Rat/corn snakes hide far less than BPs & exhibit more curiosity about their surroundings.


Yes I'd agree .... back in the day I had a solid jet black ( with a pure white belly ) Rat snake who must have been nearly six foot and very gentle . He spent 90% of the time in branches or near the top of the viv  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Awww wonderful!! Although it looks like the hind end is a bit full in this photo! I've learned to look after Noodle poo'd on me big time twice!


That's just a trick of the angle I think ... part of it is under the jacket ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

> We've got snow coming to Manchester late next week ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


:cens0r: SNOW!!!! I am tried of that stuff already....

----------


## the_rotten1

Still in love with this girl. Hoping to get some ivories from her this year.

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-24-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),Maddlesrain (02-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-24-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Hopefully gravid woma.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-24-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-24-2019),_RickyNY_ (03-03-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-25-2019),_dakski_ (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-24-2019),Maddlesrain (02-24-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-24-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (02-25-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Outside today 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-24-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-24-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (02-25-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

Yall like my bling bling! 2nd shed complete! He is ready to showoff! Proud snakemom.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-25-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-25-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## cletus

My big girl.  This pic doesn't do her much justice.  The yellows don't show up at all.

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-26-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-26-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Just hanging around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-26-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_Shayne_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Ax01

quick pix: my bb gurl Rain is all grown up! big poo and fresh shed, still a slim and sexy 1800-plus grams. i couldn't get her to sit still so here she is wrapped around my arm.



 :Smile:

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-26-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-26-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Fresh out of the shower





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (02-26-2019),_cletus_ (02-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-27-2019),_Dianne_ (02-26-2019),_EDR_ (02-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Pug50

In her tub from below:

----------

_cletus_ (03-03-2019),_Dianne_ (03-03-2019),Lirenn (03-03-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-04-2019)

----------


## Dianne

I just picked up this pair yesterday.  The prior owner was downsizing his collection and these were the last two bps.  Initially I was only planning on the yellow guy, as that is apparently my weakness. lol  But she handled so well, even while clearly in shed, that I bought them both.  

The male is an albino pastel spider (albino bumble bee, right?).  He is very shy.  Once he's eating well, I'll start short handling sessions. 

The second is a female lesser.  She is bold and curious, shows no fear at all.  We met at a local reptile shop and even with several onlookers, she was crawling through my hands and checking everything out. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-03-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-03-2019),Pug50 (03-05-2019),RoyalLover (03-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-04-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan chilling under the shade  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-04-2019),_Dianne_ (03-04-2019),_Justin83_ (03-09-2019),Pug50 (03-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-05-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Just a pretty little fire.

----------

_cletus_ (03-05-2019),_Dianne_ (03-05-2019),Maddlesrain (03-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-05-2019),Pug50 (03-05-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Just switched him to sanichips today. Thought Id try it out as I had extra. So far I like that its not dusty like the sand I typically use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),_Dianne_ (03-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dinner time for Juice. I'm guessing he wasn't feeling photogenic because as soon as that tail went down he struck at me and the camera. Sorry bud, next time I'll let you eat in peace. Hahahaha

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Here is my beautiful hypo hog island boa, "Zahra". Loving here colors although these pics dont do her any justice! 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Here is my crazy little hoggie, "Chuy". He is such a character and such a delight to have...

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

These are my 2 San Diego Gopher snakes, "Javi and Torrez". Both are doing great and looking awesome more and more each day! 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_Justin83_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Can't forget my other beautiful boys... My dumeril boa, "Teyo" and my super russo/white diamond BP, "Tulo"...

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_Justin83_ (03-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The Twins

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_gunkle_ (03-14-2019),Jakethesnake69 (03-10-2019),_Justin83_ (03-10-2019),Lirenn (03-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-10-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Hector's throat strike:-) ripped some of its tail off in the tongs too eeek

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_cletus_ (03-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-10-2019),_Dianne_ (03-10-2019),_gunkle_ (03-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2019),_RickyNY_ (03-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## royzft201

My guy is ready for the ladies 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_cletus_ (03-14-2019),_Dianne_ (03-14-2019),_gunkle_ (03-14-2019),Lirenn (03-14-2019),mandymg86 (03-14-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

> My guy is ready for the ladies 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


That's a pretty BP, what morph is he?

----------


## royzft201

> That's a pretty BP, what morph is he?


Banana Pastel Spinnerblast

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Banana Pastel Spinnerblast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Does not look ANYTHING like a Banana Super Pastel Spider Pinstripe.

----------


## royzft201

> Does not look ANYTHING like a Banana Killer Spinner sorry.


Ok 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## SquirmyPug

> Banana Pastel Spinnerblast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I like that a lot. I thought with banana it would be yellow though

----------


## SquirmyPug

> Does not look ANYTHING like a Banana Super Pastel Spider Pinstripe.


What would you think it is? I'm curious now

----------


## royzft201

> I like that a lot. I thought with banana it would be yellow though


He's actually more yellow now that pic is about a year ago 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> What would you think it is? I'm curious now


I have work with my fair share of spinner combos and banana combos and neither color or pattern are right so I can tell what it's not but since I did not produce it who know what it is, too many mutations looking alike those days.  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> He's actually more yellow now that pic is about a year ago


This is a Coral Glow Spinner Blast not mine (Coral Glow Pastel Spider Pinstripe) even if you had the super pastel version instead of the the pastel version the snake posted previpusly is obviously nothing remotely close to that animal.







Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),royzft201 (03-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2019)

----------


## SquirmyPug

> This is a Coral Glow Spinner Blast not mine (Coral Glow Pastel Spider Pinstripe) even if you had the super pastel version instead of the the pastel version the snake posted previpusly is obviously nothing remotely close to that animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I've seen those, I know. Plus I have a banana  :Smile:  all I said was I liked it, I didn't post the picture

----------


## Danger noodles

> Does not look ANYTHING like a Banana Super Pastel Spider Pinstripe.


I was like whaaaat when I read that too.

----------


## richardhind1972

little Harley my Hypo harlequin boa peeking 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),_cletus_ (03-14-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-14-2019),_Dianne_ (03-14-2019),_gunkle_ (03-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Pastel enchi het pied. Can't believe no one's taken her off my hands yet.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-15-2019)

----------


## Aerries

> little Harley my Hypo harlequin boa peeking 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I MUST HAVE! those colors are amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2019)

----------


## cletus

She shed this morning and I was able to get a pic outside.   Hypo Harlequin.
She was squirming so I couldn't get her head.   Lol


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-14-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I MUST HAVE! those colors are amazing!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks aerries, unlisted some decent pics if him on the boa section in the week to show off his true colours

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (03-15-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez feeling a little blue today 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2019),_Dianne_ (03-15-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-15-2019),_Dianne_ (03-15-2019),_Justin83_ (03-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Just caught my sunglow boa mid shed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (03-16-2019),_cletus_ (03-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-16-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_Justin83_ (03-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_MissterDog_ (03-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## cletus

Just picked this little girl up.   So excited.   I've wanted an MBK for ages!

----------

Alexiel03 (03-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-17-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_Justin83_ (03-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (03-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Getting some girth on him

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-16-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Toad37

My two new crawl cay boas Jack and Jill

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-16-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Looks like today was new snake day.  Here's my new diamond jungle jaguar. 

Cletus that MBK is a beauty.  

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_Pengil_ (03-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-17-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-17-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_Pengil_ (03-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Champ299

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banana Pastel Calico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (03-16-2019),_cletus_ (03-16-2019),_Dianne_ (03-16-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Looks like today was new snake day.  Here's my new diamond jungle jaguar. 
> 
> Cletus that MBK is a beauty.  
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Very pretty!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-16-2019)

----------


## Mc.mischievous7

> Banana Pastel Calico
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the color combination and how it fades into each other. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Champ299 (03-18-2019)

----------


## BPGator

> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Santa Cruz Garter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

> Santa Cruz Garter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My sunglow bci pretending to be a ball python   I love her coraling 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_BPGator_ (03-18-2019),Champ299 (03-18-2019),_Dianne_ (03-18-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-18-2019),Maru (03-18-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

My beautiful boy, just chillin'.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),Champ299 (03-18-2019),_cletus_ (03-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-19-2019),_Dianne_ (03-18-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-19-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Of all the snakes I saw this weekend, this is the only photo I took of one. After it was already at my house. 

My snake list is getting shorter. Here's a bad picture of my new BCO.

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_BPGator_ (03-18-2019),_cletus_ (03-18-2019),_Dianne_ (03-18-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## Champ299

My Calico Pastel Female


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_cletus_ (03-18-2019),_Dianne_ (03-18-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Newest snake picture of newest snake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_BPGator_ (03-18-2019),Champ299 (03-18-2019),_cletus_ (03-18-2019),_Dianne_ (03-18-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-18-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Pl


> My sunglow bci pretending to be a ball python   I love her coraling 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


plz post more pics of that amazing snake!!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-19-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

What does BCI stand for

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-19-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> What does BCI stand for
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Boa constrictor imperator
Although now theyve been designated their own species so its technically just boa imperator or BI. BCC or boa constrictor constrictor are true red tail boas. BCI are common boas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

So what does imperator "mean"?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (03-18-2019)

----------


## Toad37

> So what does imperator "mean"?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I could be wrong but I think it's just a taxonomy classification. There's 9 or 10 I believe other than the boa constrictor constrictor. I'm sure it's Latin for something.

----------


## MarkL1561

> So what does imperator "mean"?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


It means to command in Latin but it doesnt really have meaning in regards to describing the snakes appearance or anything. Its just the scientific name given to the species. Sometimes scientists name animals after things they think sound cool. I had an advisor during my undergrad that named a deep sea fish after a monster in monster hunter  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WhompingWillow

> I could be wrong but I think it's just a taxonomy classification. There's 9 or 10 I believe other than the boa constrictor constrictor. I'm sure it's Latin for something.


Yes, there are several different species/subspecies of boa. Here's some helpful info  :Smile: 
https://www.reptifiles.com/red-taile...es-subspecies/

----------

_Toad37_ (03-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> What does BCI stand for
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Boa constrictor imperata,  but it's just boa imperata now

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> So what does imperator "mean"?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Seriusly u need to watch this!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_mmS8Gbqxs

----------

_cletus_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Dianne

The coiled picture is from the other day.  He is such a pretty boy, but I may be biased.  I still haven't named him yet.  Nothing has seemed to stick.  

The peeking picture is from just a little while ago.  He's looking for seconds. He just ate a weanling f/t rat - the size the breeder recommended. He grabbed it, then started swallowing. So glad he was already trained to f/t.  

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_cletus_ (03-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful Carpet Dianne!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> Beautiful Carpet Dianne!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Cletus!  Ive seen others on here mention that there can be neurological issues with the jaguar gene and had briefly read on it...not really expecting to own one.  Oh well, best laid plans and all that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   He caught my eye because the vendor had him out and handling him, just beautiful and so calm.  Talking to the breeder, then handling him myself, it was too much to resist.  He reminds me so much of the jungle I used to have, Byron, that I couldnt turn away.  Selling Byron was one of my biggest regrets alongside my Cuban boas when I had to downsize.  This guy shows no signs of any wobble or trouble moving.  And he's a mover for sure, almost as much as my corn.

----------

_cletus_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Blackhead python egg on day 22 and a very gravid woma.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-23-2019),_Dianne_ (03-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

After my first perfect shed, I often find her partial basking, I like to pretend it is to just show off those nice new flashy scales, maybe just needed some more heat =/.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo boy spending some quality time with his Momma. He's still my only snake she REALLY likes. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),_Dianne_ (03-23-2019),e_nigma (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-23-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Handsome Hognose!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Handsome Hognose!
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! He's my littlest buddy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aerries

> Seriusly u need to watch this!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_mmS8Gbqxs


This totally made me think....wth do I actually have then lol bci or bcc...along with a plethora of ideas for Anubis new enclosure. (100% bio active) and Im going big lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## Aerries

this is my girl Anubis and Im confused lol shes over three years old, 4ft and almost 1000g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-24-2019),_Danger noodles_ (03-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Cosmo is such a cutie...whats not to love?  :Razz:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-24-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> this is my girl Anubis and Im confused lol shes over three years old, 4ft and almost 1000g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely Boa imperator and that exoterra wont hold her for long.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danger noodles

> this is my girl Anubis and Im confused lol shes over three years old, 4ft and almost 1000g
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stunning snake for sure!!!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019)

----------


## Aerries

> Definitely Boa imperator and that exoterra wont hold her for long.... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh this I know lol Im already planning her next enclosure but something i learned when I first got her was grow her slowly and healthy, and thats what Ive been doing. But lately Ive seen a huge growth spurt. Itll be time to rehouse her here in the next 6 months Im sure of it. Im thinking of the ap cages, just dont know which one I like more....A15 or A20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female Nicaraguan boa after shed last night,her colours are so cool 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2019),_cletus_ (03-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-24-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Ohhhh this I know lol Im already planning her next enclosure but something i learned when I first got her was grow her slowly and healthy, and thats what Ive been doing. But lately Ive seen a huge growth spurt. Itll be time to rehouse her here in the next 6 months Im sure of it. Im thinking of the ap cages, just dont know which one I like more....A15 or A20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at AP cages but ended up going with DIY brand critter condo. Its 4x2x2 and was significantly cheaper than AP. So far its working great and I like that I can potentially disassemble it when I move. Its sturdy but not enough to stack imo, so if you want to stack multiple enclosures vision is probably the way to go. 

I just sprayed the cage down in the pic so the humidity is really high. I typically keep it around 60-70% though. This pic is from a few weeks ago, my pothos is finally growing now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Snapped a pic of Ellie last night while cleaning tubs. Held her close so there wouldn't be any forced perspective. 
Currently my largest BP, weighed in at 2,696 grams, she's a pastel DH caramel pied.

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-25-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

What are you looking at? Let me eat in peace!

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),_Dianne_ (03-27-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My little zombie img boa in full blue 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-25-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-24-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-24-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Lap dogs are overrated. Lap snakes for the win! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-25-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-25-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

A handful of Peaches

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-27-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-26-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),dr del (04-06-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-27-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## GoatBoy

My new baby, a female pewter mojave.

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-27-2019),_Dianne_ (03-27-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Had my new guy out for a few minutes tonight. He was pretty zippy because the quarantine room got to 84F ambient temperature today.  He's great to handle though.  Very curious and into everything.  Can't wait to get his new 4'L x 2'D x 2'H cage and deck it out.  

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-27-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Wow....what a guy !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (03-27-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Right now layin on my belly.
He'll do this for an hour or more without moving.  I think by having something pressed against them like my hand it makes him feel really secure

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-27-2019),_Dianne_ (03-27-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),GoatBoy (03-29-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Right now layin on my belly.
> He'll do this for an hour or more without moving.  I think by having something pressed against them like my hand it makes him feel really secure
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


one of the most amazing nanners Ive ever seen!

----------

Jellybeans (03-27-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> one of the most amazing nanners Ive ever seen!


Even if he had scars all over his body and ugly markings he would still be the most wonderful snake he's so gentle and patient it's amazing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle begging to be let out. She knows exactly where the exit is

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-28-2019),_Dianne_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Nicely cooking some stunners I hope


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-28-2019),_Dianne_ (03-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Patty, our western female black-headed python. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),_BPGator_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-29-2019),_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),dr del (04-06-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-29-2019),GoatBoy (03-29-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

New girl I received yesterday, Stripe Het Anery PH Albino

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-29-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Can you find her head?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-29-2019),_PghBall_ (03-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Ahhhh.    There's the little noggin. Great pic

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Can you find her head?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


thats how u get tagged when changing the water lol

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> thats how u get tagged when changing the water lol


She's never even tried to. :-) She's a totally mellow snake.

----------


## Valyndris

so much cute and awesome pics in this thread, I love it  :Smile:  Here is my royal python Crowley, he's 5 years old.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-30-2019),Bodie (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Beautiful noodles!! But that milk has got to be my favorite! Ive had my eye on a few but want a bcc and a hog before I get it. Its a Honduran right?

----------

_BPGator_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## BPGator

> Beautiful noodles!! But that milk has got to be my favorite! Ive had my eye on a few but want a bcc and a hog before I get it. Its a Honduran right?


If youre talking about this one, yes, its an Extreme Hypo Honduran


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> If youre talking about this one, yes, its an Extreme Hypo Honduran
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes!!

----------


## Jellybeans

> yes!!


It is extremely gorgeous but don't most milk snakes have issues with musking on you?
 Everyone that I've picked up has done that to me

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## BPGator

> It is extremely gorgeous but don't most milk snakes have issues with musking on you?
>  Everyone that I've picked up has done that to me
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


The only ones Ive had issues with musking are Pueblans. Ive got Hondurans, Nelsons and Black Milks - none of them musk or bite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

Fresh shed!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2019),_RickyNY_ (03-30-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

Not a snek, but heres Skittles and I at the vet right now!

I have very curly hair and she loves to play with it and sometimes nests on my head.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019),_Toad37_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Was warm enough to take Medusa my hypo img out in the sun this afternoon 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_BPGator_ (03-30-2019),_cletus_ (03-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

I just want to say, sometimes when I'm having a blah day I come here and look at snakey (and other animal) photos and it make me smile :Smile:

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-30-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-30-2019),_Toad37_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan chilling in the rain  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (03-30-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (03-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Khan chilling in the rain  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous..  Great pic

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Just picked up this pretty girl today. Alice the bredli

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (03-30-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

This girl is getting big, almost 1900 grams already. I need to figure out what to pair her with if my male pied doesn't seal the deal.

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2019),_Dianne_ (03-30-2019),_MarkL1561_ (03-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (03-31-2019)

----------


## Dianne

She is gorgeous!  Good thing I dont see these around here...I might add a other snake.  Really love her color. 





> Just picked up this pretty girl today. Alice the bredli
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_Toad37_ (03-31-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Male Anery Stripe PH Snow

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez my Guyana having some lunch, his sides are so pink  my female common boa having lunch too



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

We upgraded Noodle, our Abbott Okeetee corn, to a bioactive planted tank using a spare 55 gallon tank.  Day 1 and he was happily digging through the substrate and got a little something on his nose. (Substrate is a DIY ABG mix and I have since topped with a drier layer of reptichip for a nicer look)



Side view


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-02-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## Goblin

My new spider pied. Sir Burger  :Razz:

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-02-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_Jbabycsx_ (04-02-2019),Mc.mischievous7 (04-02-2019),_Pengil_ (04-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

This little dude occasionally wakes me up at night haha Although hes too cute to get mad at  Not a snake but hes still pretty cool  
Heres an old pic of my boa, idk if I can top it. I think it turned out pretty awesome 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2019),_Dianne_ (04-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_Pengil_ (04-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

ya ever try to keep a ratsnake still?? (note: he's around my bun)


EDIT:

----------

Bodie (04-03-2019),_cletus_ (04-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2019),_Dianne_ (04-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-03-2019),_Pengil_ (04-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## Bodie

LOL!   That first picture is awesome.  Love it!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2019)

----------


## Bodie

> LOL!   That first picture is awesome.  Love it!

----------


## Bodie

Sorry guys.   Not exactly sure what I did there on the double post :Confused:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> ya ever try to keep a ratsnake still?? (note: he's around my bun)
> 
> 
> EDIT:


Good to see your smiling face on here!!!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (04-04-2019)

----------


## Pengil

Blep.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-04-2019),_Dianne_ (04-04-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),Lirenn (04-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

not interested in helping with dins

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Just a peek-a-boo

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-05-2019),_Dianne_ (04-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> This little dude occasionally wakes me up at night haha Although hes too cute to get mad at  Not a snake but hes still pretty cool  
> Heres an old pic of my boa, idk if I can top it. I think it turned out pretty awesome 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow & Wow !

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (04-05-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Yang finally slowed down enough to snap a quick picture. Hard to believe he's 17 this year. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-06-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-06-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Yang finally slowed down enough to snap a quick picture. Hard to believe he's 17 this year. 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Pretty !  
17 ....that's really awesome.
Took him 17 years to calm down enough for a picture. Lol!!!!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-06-2019)

----------


## cletus

Just got her set up in the new cage this afternoon.   The lights don't really do her justice.   She has been cruising around looking for a way out all day.  lol

----------

_BPGator_ (04-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-07-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Just got her set up in the new cage this afternoon.   The lights don't really do her justice.   She has been cruising around looking for a way out all day.  lol


Nice cage. Nice snake

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Okay I finally hand fed a snake!
She did not want to take it directly from my finger so I just laid it on my hand and she grabbed it right up

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Look at this absolutely out of this world looking GTP!
It's not mine but how I WISH that it was !!!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

> Look at this absolutely out of this world looking GTP!
> It's not mine but how I WISH that it was !!!
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I kinda see what you like about it but to me it looks like a moldy Banana. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkL1561

I know I post a lot of pictures of Khan but hes sooo stinkn rad  Hes pretty much like the corvette of my collection haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-07-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2019),_Shayne_ (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez out in the sun tonight

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-07-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),_Shayne_ (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

'Mama quilla'  my female longicauda boa bcl after her shed last night

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (04-18-2019),_cletus_ (04-07-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),_Shayne_ (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Bodie

> Little Gomez out in the sun tonight
> That tail is awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> I know I post a lot of pictures of Khan but hes sooo stinkn rad  Hes pretty much like the corvette of my collection haha 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I held one of those yesterday for like a half hour and fell in love!  Your enclosure looks amazing.  Can we see more?

----------

_MarkL1561_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Spot my sweet boy

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Spot my sweet boy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Nice pose!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakethesnake69

quick pic of Harley Quinn. She is really getting big at almost 700 grams from the 165 back in August when I got her. Really an amazing snake and quite pretty as more red shows up each shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-08-2019),TechnoCheese (04-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Athena, hard to get a good picture she loves to move when the camera is on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Ronin is almost 700 grams and growing quickly. Was just over a hundred when I got him and really turned into a chilled out dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-07-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-08-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (04-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thanks bodie 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawarmaPoutine

> Ronin is almost 700 grams and growing quickly. Was just over a hundred when I got him and really turned into a chilled out dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love usually does that to snake.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Prometheus my youngest snake looking great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-09-2019),_Dianne_ (04-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Man, I held one of those yesterday for like a half hour and fell in love!  Your enclosure looks amazing.  Can we see more?


Heres a recent picture of the enclosure. Theres a little glare from the glass but its kinda unavoidable. The pothos is finally starting to grow  I will be changing up the enclosure as he gets bigger. Thankfully I have other enclosures to move decor to if he outgrows anything. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-09-2019),_Shayne_ (04-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> Heres a recent picture of the enclosure. Theres a little glare from the glass but its kinda unavoidable. The pothos is finally starting to grow  I will be changing up the enclosure as he gets bigger. Thankfully I have other enclosures to move decor to if he outgrows anything. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!  That's the kinda stuff I aspire to have one day.  Thanks for sharing!

----------

_MarkL1561_ (04-10-2019)

----------


## rlditmars

Thought I'd post an updated pic of a girl I hatched. She is a Vanilla double het Pied and Orange Ghost and is a little over 300 grams now.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-10-2019),_Shayne_ (04-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Ashleigh91

Our new boa, Zia  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-10-2019),Jakethesnake69 (04-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Very nice!   Congrats

----------


## SilentHill

nice boa!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Shayne

My newest....Blade Clown.  Her name is Kitana.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-11-2019),_Dianne_ (04-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Since this new fella was out while I was checking temps I figured why not snap a pic or two. This is the only one that wasn't blurry. 

...and just because, a few of Juice.


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-11-2019),_Shayne_ (04-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Dianne

I think the new Kenyan is so cool.  But Juice is a particularly handsome boy!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I think the new Kenyan is so cool.  But Juice is a particularly handsome boy!


Thanks!!! The Kenyan is pretty cool so far. I'm looking forward to him settling in and getting a few meals in him so I can spend some time with him. 

...and Juice says "thanksssssssss"

----------

_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

A couple of outdoor pics today in sunny Texas. He wasn't too sure what 'outside" was.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-11-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2019),_rlditmars_ (04-11-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_Shayne_ (04-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

One of Kallari's recent outdoor pics!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-11-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_Starscream_ (04-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## reptilemom25

Not my picture, but this guy will be headed to me in the next few weeks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Toad37

My pretty girl Alice the bredli. Bonus pic, my big furry baby Benny.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019),_MissterDog_ (04-11-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

> My pretty girl Alice the bredli. Bonus pic, my big furry baby Benny.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ahhh I can't wait for mine to get some decent size on her!

----------


## Craiga 01453

> My pretty girl Alice the bredli. Bonus pic, my big furry baby Benny.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Not to be a Debbie Downer, but having snakes out with other pets nearby is asking for trouble. You've got 2 animals which are both predators by nature. It's simply not worth the risk.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Toad37

> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but having snakes out with other pets nearby is asking for trouble. You've got 2 animals which are both predators by nature. It's simply not worth the risk.


When I have my snakes out I have them in a different room with the door closed so the cat can't get in. I took her into the living room specifically for that picture because the lighting is better. I was aware the cat was there but I saw he was sleeping and decided to snap a quick picture. We went back to the other room promptly. I don't let my animals interact.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-11-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> When I have my snakes out I have them in a different room with the door closed so the cat can't get in. I took her into the living room specifically for that picture because the lighting is better. I was aware the cat was there but I saw he was sleeping and decided to snap a quick picture. We went back to the other room promptly. I don't let my animals interact.


Ok, I just don't want newcomers or people who are researching snakes as pets to see pics like that and think their cat and snake can be "friends". 
I wasn't trying to call you out, but I just personally find it irresponsible to share pics of unsafe situations as if they're safe. 

Just trying to teach proper practices.

----------


## Toad37

> Ok, I just don't want newcomers or people who are researching snakes as pets to see pics like that and think their cat and snake can be "friends". 
> I wasn't trying to call you out, but I just personally find it irresponsible to share pics of unsafe situations as if they're safe. 
> 
> Just trying to teach proper practices.


I didn't mean to come off as snide or rude. I would like to assume newcomers have done some research and know it's not okay to have their animals together but I do see your point. I figured since the cat was clearly asleep and facing the other way it was safe to snap a pic.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I didn't mean to come off as snide or rude. I would like to assume newcomers have done some research and know it's not okay to have their animals together but I do see your point. I figured since the cat was clearly asleep and facing the other way it was safe to snap a pic.


I didn't take it as rude or snide at all. So no worries there. 

And I hope you understand why I commented. I've seen plenty of well, just plain moronic questions on this forum. For that reason, I find it's best not to assume newcomers know better. Unfortunately,  many don't. And seeing pics of snakes and cats together while researching may lead them to think it's ok. 

Again, no hard feelings. I am just looking out for the animals when it all comes down to it. 

Thanks for understanding.

----------


## MarkL1561

Watching TV with my squeaky little dude Yoda  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-11-2019),fadingdaylight (04-12-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Heres a snake picture so I dont violate the thread  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-12-2019),fadingdaylight (04-12-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

there's something in my teeth!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-12-2019),_Dianne_ (04-12-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019),_Shayne_ (04-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-13-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-12-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> Heres a snake picture so I dont violate the thread  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb photography skills, Mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_MarkL1561_ (04-12-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Should have named her Braveheart for all the freedom she's yearning for  :Wink: 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-13-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-12-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Outside

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-13-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),Maddlesrain (04-13-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-13-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Here's Jack with his very fresh shed. First one since I've had him and it's a perfect one piece shed!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-13-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),_distaff_ (04-15-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-13-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-13-2019),_Pengil_ (04-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## Pengil

Weigh-day for the headless wonder. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## Brownspidey

Blitz boy looking good !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),cincy (04-18-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-14-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2019),RoyalLover (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Had my buddy Yoda out today watching tv and he snuggled up into the blanket  The cuteness is strong with this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_SilentHill_ (04-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

going into shed again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-15-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## BadChoices03

Slithers with a fresh shed  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Always posing

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

Mouse our little rescue girl...got her from a guy that kept her on 1 fuzzy weekly for years. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female  corn Island Nicaraguan boa looking great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-18-2019),_Dianne_ (04-18-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## Alexiel03

> 'Mama quilla'  my female longicauda boa bcl after her shed last night
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Beautiful bcl! Always loved those, the contrast on yours is perfect IMO

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Mouse our little rescue girl...got her from a guy that kept her on 1 fuzzy weekly for years. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


same situation with my adopted Corn; 1 pinky/fuzzy mouse every few weeks and he's about 6

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

I cant wait to get this little guy on Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-19-2019),_Dianne_ (04-19-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Beautiful bcl! Always loved those, the contrast on yours is perfect IMO
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes I think shes pretty cool too


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Just hanging out....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),Maddlesrain (04-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## cletus

Nice day so I took her out for some sun.  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),Jakethesnake69 (04-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-20-2019),Maddlesrain (04-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-21-2019)

----------


## cletus

Took Creeper out for some sun as well.  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),Jakethesnake69 (04-20-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-20-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Both looking really great in the sun cletus 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

Day before feed day, someone is getting greedy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_cletus_ (04-20-2019),_Dianne_ (04-20-2019),Maddlesrain (04-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-21-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Mouse our little rescue girl...got her from a guy that kept her on 1 fuzzy weekly for years. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Poor girl.  Good thing she will be getting more now!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-21-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

@Cletus

They both look fantastic!!!

----------

_cletus_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Hope you all have had an egg-cellent day!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-22-2019),_Dianne_ (04-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_Joci_ (04-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-21-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (04-23-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

One of his favorite spots. I like that he doesnt just hide all day like my bp. People can actually see the snake in the display  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-23-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_Kam_ (04-24-2019),Maddlesrain (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## cletus

> One of his favorite spots. I like that he doesnt just hide all day like my bp. People can actually see the snake in the display  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful snake!!   That setup is nice!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-23-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Why hello there

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-26-2019),_cletus_ (04-24-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

Link wants to know where his foods are.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-24-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Feed me!

(Yes, maam...)

Thank you, o bringer of rodents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-26-2019),_cletus_ (04-24-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_Kam_ (04-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

My favorite thing about the boa is the mustache!!! I laugh every time I see it

----------


## Jellybeans

I let him crawl out of his tank earlier as I was cleaning up some poop and he's all about wanting to do it again.
It's night time so sorry about the flash.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-26-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## Kam

Champagne Pastel from DFW Reptarium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-26-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle helps me with computer work

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-26-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),dr del (04-28-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Here's her favorite place to browse!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-26-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),Maddlesrain (04-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## babytigger1113

My most recent. She was hungry. She is finally back to feeding after 5 months of hunger strike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> My most recent. She was hungry. She is finally back to feeding after 5 months of hunger strike 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a relief, right?

----------


## babytigger1113

> What a relief, right?


YES!! Lol I need to unload my rats lol 2 mates and had babies. Now Im feeding the babies off because the adults are now too big for my snakes. 22 rats is WAY more than I need lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

_cletus_ (04-27-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-26-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Nearly halfway
My hypo red pastel boa cooking some babies 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-28-2019),_Kam_ (04-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Gloria, my OD Vanilla Scream, after a fresh shed.

----------

_cletus_ (04-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),dr del (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-28-2019),_Kam_ (04-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My grumpy 9yr old female common boa

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-28-2019),_Godzilla78_ (04-27-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-27-2019),_Kam_ (04-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## Aerries

> My grumpy 9yr old female common boa
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


How big is she? Anubis is in shed right now so shes about to explode in size....Im super stoked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> How big is she? Anubis is in shed right now so shes about to explode in size....Im super stoked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's only 5ft, I think she got great markings for a normal, it's great when they shed as you know they gonna look so good after 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Say hello to my new boy Duke!  Ive had him about a week now and he has already eaten and shed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-28-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-28-2019),_Joci_ (04-28-2019),_Kam_ (04-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

When I approach her tank she comes all the way to the glass to meet me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-28-2019),_cletus_ (04-28-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),_Joci_ (04-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-28-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Do you mind I not done here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_cletus_ (04-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (04-28-2019),_Dianne_ (04-28-2019),dr del (04-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (04-28-2019),_Godzilla78_ (04-28-2019),Maddlesrain (04-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2019),_rlditmars_ (04-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (04-28-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-28-2019)

----------


## cletus

This thread has been full of awesome snakes lately!!!  Nice pics!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## cchardwick

I love posts with snake photos!

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few quick ones of the new boy. Still haven't finalized names yet, but I'm almost positive I've decided. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Bodie (04-29-2019),_Dianne_ (04-29-2019),_Kam_ (04-29-2019),Maddlesrain (05-01-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

I would say Duke is adjusting well....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I would say Duke is adjusting well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or your glasses will soon need adjustment!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (04-30-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Snackn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-02-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-01-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson chilling on the couch.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-02-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019),Maddlesrain (05-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## reptilemom25

My newest baby settling in. This picture was from when I got him 2 weeks ago. He ate his first meal with me last night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-03-2019),_Charles8088_ (05-01-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-01-2019),_Dianne_ (05-02-2019),Maddlesrain (05-01-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),TechnoCheese (05-01-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

The Bean(TM)

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-03-2019),_Dianne_ (05-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-04-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-03-2019),_Toad37_ (05-03-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Koa and Khan  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-03-2019),_Dianne_ (05-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

i was trying to multitask and Specter decided to "help" 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-04-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019),_Toad37_ (05-08-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

the weather still isn't nice enough for outdoor photos but here's some quick snaps of Yellow

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Bodie (05-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-04-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-04-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Great pics!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Not the best quality pics, but....
He finally shed!!

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Bodie (05-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-06-2019),_Shayne_ (05-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019),_Toad37_ (05-08-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (05-04-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Bodie (05-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-07-2019),_Dianne_ (05-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My hypo Nicaraguan 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Bodie (05-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-07-2019),_Dianne_ (05-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-07-2019),_Toad37_ (05-08-2019)

----------


## Kam

This pied that I almost purchased over the weekend. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_Dianne_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Got to hang out with one of my buddies boas

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Don't mind the ugly mug holding the snake!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_Dianne_ (05-08-2019),_Kam_ (05-08-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-08-2019),_Dianne_ (05-08-2019),_Kam_ (05-08-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019),_Toad37_ (05-08-2019)

----------


## Hxxer5215

My female pastel and male spider

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-09-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## Jessibelle

> This pied that I almost purchased over the weekend. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the little photo bomber in the back  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),_Kam_ (05-08-2019)

----------


## Kam

> I love the little photo bomber in the back  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little cuties forever mom came and gotten him immediately after this picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-08-2019),Jessibelle (05-08-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Love this little guy.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-08-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019),_Toad37_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Where's Memphis? I love seeing her enjoy her home. There are tunnels/tracks everywhere.  :Smile: 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-09-2019),Jessibelle (05-09-2019),_Kam_ (05-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

She's so shy and adorable!

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-09-2019),_Dianne_ (05-09-2019),Jessibelle (05-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My corn Island boa (fire bellied Nicaraguan) being nosey from her log hide 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-09-2019),_Dianne_ (05-09-2019),Jessibelle (05-09-2019),_Kam_ (05-09-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (05-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019),_Toad37_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Scar has a new sleeve he doesn't like to take off

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (05-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2019),_Dianne_ (05-11-2019),_Kam_ (05-10-2019),Maddlesrain (05-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Caught gomez my Guyana boa mid shed tonight

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (05-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-13-2019),_Dianne_ (05-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-11-2019),Jessibelle (05-13-2019),_Kam_ (05-11-2019),Maddlesrain (05-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (05-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2019),_Toad37_ (05-11-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Wifes Mothers Day present


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-13-2019),Bodie (05-13-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-13-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-14-2019),Jessibelle (05-13-2019),_Kam_ (05-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

Just a normal showing off.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (05-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-21-2019),_Dianne_ (05-13-2019),_Kam_ (05-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

> Caught gomez my Guyana boa mid shed tonight


It's hard to beat a properly cared for BCC. Absolutely stunning.  No matter how many morphs exist, I will always enjoy "locality" types more.

Here's a recent shot of one of my diamond pythons!

spectre3 by Saarang Desai, on Flickr

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-14-2019),_Kam_ (05-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Few minutes ago

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (05-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-14-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-14-2019),Jessibelle (05-14-2019),_Kam_ (05-14-2019),Maddlesrain (05-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-14-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (05-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

Had to turn on the lights last night and found her doing her best impression of a stick.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),_Kam_ (05-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> It's hard to beat a properly cared for BCC. Absolutely stunning.  No matter how many morphs exist, I will always enjoy "locality" types more.
> 
> Here's a recent shot of one of my diamond pythons!
> Your diamonds markings are so cool 
> spectre3 by Saarang Desai, on Flickr


Thanks piper, yes a nice bcc outshines some morphs any day 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson enjoying some "snuggs time" with his Momma.

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-14-2019),_Kam_ (05-14-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> Few minutes ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Squeeeee! They are so cute!  You brought out the squeals with so much cuteness!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-14-2019),Maddlesrain (05-15-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

one of the babies from our first ever snake breeding.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-14-2019),_Dianne_ (05-15-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-14-2019),Maddlesrain (05-15-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2019),ShawarmaPoutine (05-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

A TERRIBLE quality GIF of my big girl switching hides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (05-15-2019),_Kam_ (05-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> one of the babies from our first ever snake breeding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Another cutie!  I love baby corns. ❤️

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2019),_SilentHill_ (05-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle would camouflage well if she found a pink tree!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-15-2019),Maddlesrain (05-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-15-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> Noodle would camouflage well if she found a pink tree!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


 why does she look like she got kinks

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## TechnoCheese

I can finally post here!
(Whoops! Forgot to attach the picture :p)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TechnoCheese

I can finally post here!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (05-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-15-2019),_Dianne_ (05-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-16-2019),_Kam_ (05-15-2019),Maddlesrain (05-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-15-2019),_Dianne_ (05-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-16-2019),Maddlesrain (05-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> why does she look like she got kinks


It's a rat snake thing. They do that when trying to hide, to resemble branches. 

https://oepos.ca.uky.edu/content/black-rat-snake


Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> why does she look like she got kinks


One more 
https://images.app.goo.gl/c2jTmyX5SQwPgJ2h6


Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> It's a rat snake thing. They do that when trying to hide, to resemble branches. 
> 
> https://oepos.ca.uky.edu/content/black-rat-snake
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


that's so cool, your snake really cute

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Fresh shed

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-17-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-18-2019),_Kam_ (05-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

There is just so much cute in one thread, here is a picture of Crowley in his bamboo that I took last night.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_Kam_ (05-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle likes to sit with me in the morning as I check the computer and watch the screen. She hangs out in my robe.  Here she is this morning. First one is what I see from my perspective and second is a "selfie"

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_Kam_ (05-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I just love egg pictures and I am thinking about getting that one printed on a canvas for my office.

----------

_Aerries_ (05-18-2019),_alittleFREE_ (05-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-18-2019),Jessibelle (05-19-2019),_Kam_ (05-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019),_SilentHill_ (05-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That really is a great picture Deborah, I'd want to frame it too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (05-18-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I just love egg pictures and I am thinking about getting that one printed on a canvas for my office.


I am soo tempted to get one of these cuties!! But I don't need another pet right now. This is a great photo!

----------

Jessibelle (05-19-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (05-18-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Spot says hello

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),Jessibelle (05-19-2019),_Kam_ (05-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My little hypo harlequin boa having lunch last night 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-19-2019),Jessibelle (05-19-2019),_Kam_ (05-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> My little hypo harlequin boa having lunch last night 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Somehow even though it's a pic of a snake eating a dead rat, it's still a VERY cute photo!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Somehow even though it's a pic of a snake eating a dead rat, it's still a VERY cute photo!


Thanks 
It's almost like he's giving it a kiss, lol 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Oz enjoying his perch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-19-2019),_Kam_ (05-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Oz enjoying his perch. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice name for a snake!

----------


## the_rotten1

Sasha. Her colors are unreal.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),_alittleFREE_ (05-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_Kam_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy



----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-20-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_Kam_ (05-20-2019),_Reinz_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (05-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> 


Man that scrub is amazing!!! I know I say that all the time, but dang he's awesome!!! The head and eyes blow my mind every time I see him.

----------

Champ299 (05-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Champ299

O.D. Y.B. Just shed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-21-2019),_Dianne_ (05-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-22-2019),_Kam_ (05-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Really focusing on handling my girl Harley Quinn. She is getting bigger and stronger so keeping some familiarity seems like a good idea. Hook training well underway also.  I had to get longer tongs because she missed the rat  but got me. Totally my fault but a reminder to be alert and use safe practices. Nothing major now but when she gets bigger it will get more serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-21-2019),_Dianne_ (05-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-22-2019),_Kam_ (05-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great jake 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

Jakethesnake69 (05-22-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

our retic Sally

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-22-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-22-2019),Jakethesnake69 (05-22-2019),_Kam_ (05-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

When you are having a rough time snakey cuddles make it all better

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-22-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_Kam_ (05-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> When you are having a rough time snakey cuddles make it all better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Absolutely!! I couldn't agree more!!

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few of Tyson outside 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-22-2019),_Kam_ (05-22-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> A few of Tyson outside 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


Looks like he enjoyed himself! Nice with the flowers in the background too. Next time you should tuck one behind his ear!  :sploosh:

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2019)

----------


## cincy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),dr del (05-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-23-2019),_Kam_ (05-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan in his freshly cleaned enclosure :Smile:  The humidity is high due to the new ecoearth, I dont always keep it that high. Hes up by the glass because he didnt want to go back haha I switched some things around and he was confused for a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (05-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-23-2019),_Kam_ (05-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

> Khan in his freshly cleaned enclosure The humidity is high due to the new ecoearth, I dont always keep it that high. Hes up by the glass because he didnt want to go back haha I switched some things around and he was confused for a little bit. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous setup! What is the background?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Werewolves

Pancake.

----------

Bodie (05-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_Kam_ (05-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-24-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Gorgeous setup! What is the background?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two 24x24 exo terra backgrounds. Theyre made of foam so theyre really light. Also the light in the enclosure is led (can change color too) so it cannot burn him. Heat is provided via UTH with thermostat :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo looking good after a clean shed. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-28-2019),_Kam_ (05-26-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_Reinz_ (05-26-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-26-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Great looking hog!  One of my favorite snakes

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-26-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

charlie. my first snakey and still a fave. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-28-2019),_Kam_ (05-27-2019),_Reinz_ (05-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-27-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Took me a while to find him because I didnt think to look up  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),Bodie (05-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-28-2019),Gio (05-27-2019),_Kam_ (05-27-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_Reinz_ (05-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-27-2019)

----------


## Bodie

That is one of the most naturalistic looking enclosures.  I'm sure he is very happy

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dembe chilling in a tree...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),Bodie (05-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-28-2019),_Kam_ (05-27-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-27-2019),_Reinz_ (05-27-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (05-27-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> That is one of the most naturalistic looking enclosures.  I'm sure he is very happy


Thanks! He seems happy :Smile:  Hes never been aggressive/defensive the entire time Ive had him and eats like a champ. He has his favorite places in his enclosure but I see him explore from time to time. Hes gotten comfortable with me enough to just chill and watch tv which is pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Spot explores the wide, wide world

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-30-2019),Bodie (05-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-30-2019),_Kam_ (05-28-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-28-2019),_Reinz_ (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),squidwardtortellini (06-01-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Skittles after a fresh shed last night. Weighed her out at 1001 grams empty...she left me a huge present after she shed lol. I swear shes going to keep these colors! I thought she would have browned out but its more purple and the yellows and oranges keep the same. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019),Champ299 (05-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-29-2019),_Dianne_ (05-30-2019),_Kam_ (05-29-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (05-29-2019),_Reinz_ (05-29-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little harley my hypo harlequin relaxing after lunch, he shed the other day and was looking great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-01-2019),Champ299 (06-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2019),_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_Kam_ (06-01-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_Reinz_ (06-01-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Medusa my hypo img boa out and about last night 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-01-2019),Champ299 (06-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2019),_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_Reinz_ (06-01-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

ignore my messy bed lol

----------

Bodie (06-01-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2019),_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_Kam_ (06-01-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_Reinz_ (06-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Reminds me of that scene from Anaconda  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-03-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

I've posted this elsewhere on the forum but might as well add it here too. Crowley making friends with Plush Crowley.

----------

Champ299 (06-04-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-03-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-03-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez my Guyana boa in my pineapple broom tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Champ299 (06-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-03-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),Jessibelle (06-06-2019),_Kam_ (06-03-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-03-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Our female Cinnamon with a new paint job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-04-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-04-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-04-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

he is such a beautiful animal imo

----------

Champ299 (06-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-04-2019),_Danger noodles_ (06-06-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-04-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-04-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## TechnoCheese

Just handled him for the first time! He is so curious. Didnt ball up once, spent the entire time tongue flicking and slithering around, tried to go up my shirt at one point, and did an amazing job being held. Hes got such a strong grip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-06-2019),Maddlesrain (06-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-05-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## MoKowaleski

From my sweet noodle boy Atticuss 2nd birthday this last Saturday. 


And an extra one for the beginning of Pride month



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-06-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (06-08-2019),Werewolves (06-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

I was taking some photos in my garden tonight and down came a big bumble bee and landed on my hypo harlequin boa 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-06-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-06-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (06-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

A better picture of harley in the tree 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-06-2019),_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),e_nigma (06-06-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),Jessibelle (06-06-2019),_Kam_ (06-06-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-08-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> A better picture of harley in the tree 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What a great shot, I love it!  That would go great in a magazine or book.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-06-2019),e_nigma (06-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> What a great shot, I love it!  That would go great in a magazine or book.


Thanks reinz
I'm really pleased with the camera on my new phone, really has a great camera on it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> What a great shot, I love it!  That would go great in a magazine or book.


Or framed and hung on a wall...

----------

_Reinz_ (06-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Or framed and hung on a wall...


Thanks Craig, I think it would be good in my snake room 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-07-2019),_Reinz_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

One quickie of Juice in the sun fresh shed.

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Had Belle (lemon blast), Button (BEL), and Buttercup (albino) out last night when I was cleaning cages. Everyone with fresh paint jobs.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-07-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm really not liking the camera on my new phone...but here are a few of Cosmo tying himself in a knot. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_Dianne_ (06-08-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## gunkle

Some handling time with Peanut Butter

----------

Bodie (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Charles8088

Enjoying the start of summer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-08-2019),Bodie (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-08-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_Kam_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle is having her "snake period" right now and making a new skin. I sure do miss her and hope she's done soon!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-08-2019),Bodie (06-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_Kam_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-08-2019),_BPGator_ (06-11-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-10-2019),_Kam_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019),Wharf Rat (06-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Noodle is having her "snake period" right now and making a new skin. I sure do miss her and hope she's done soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Also known as "being on the shed"... :ROFL:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (06-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2019),_Shayne_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## Bodie

On the hunt.......

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-10-2019),_gunkle_ (06-09-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-09-2019),_Kam_ (06-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-10-2019),_Shayne_ (06-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Had my female Peruvian long-tail out, I live her contrasting colours. the black and silver stand out so much 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (06-10-2019),_alittleFREE_ (06-09-2019),Bodie (06-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2019),_BPGator_ (06-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-10-2019),_gunkle_ (06-09-2019),_Kam_ (06-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-10-2019),_Shayne_ (06-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Had my female Peruvian long-tail out, I live her contrasting colours. the black and silver stand out so much 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I have to say she's a real striking beauty!   :Very Happy:    Can even see some iridescence on her black markings- she's a very impressive snake, no joke!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (06-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I have to say she's a real striking beauty!     Can even see some iridescence on her black markings- she's a very impressive snake, no joke!


Thank you bogertophis
She's so iridescent on her black bits, she's such high contrast to her black and silvers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2019)

----------


## larryd23

Our Ultramel Jungle girl from Vin Russo. Dinner time...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-10-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_Kam_ (06-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Shayne_ (06-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Our Ultramel Jungle girl from Vin Russo. Dinner time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snake yoga! It always amazes me how much these guys can do with no arms or legs!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-10-2019),larryd23 (06-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019),_Shayne_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Shayne

My big girl just chilling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Bodie (06-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-10-2019),_BPGator_ (06-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-10-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-10-2019),_Kam_ (06-10-2019),larryd23 (06-10-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

my handsome boi Specter doin' a blep.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-11-2019),_Kam_ (06-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019),_Shayne_ (06-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> my handsome boi Specter doin' a blep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cute looking boa, nice and clean 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_SilentHill_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle finished her shed! It never ceases to fascinate me. And she was playing hide and seek this morning 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-11-2019),larryd23 (06-11-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019),_Shayne_ (06-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-11-2019),_Toad37_ (06-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female"Mama Quilla "Peruvian long-tail boa or boa longicauda enjoying her rat

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-12-2019),_Kam_ (06-12-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-12-2019),_Shayne_ (06-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2019),_Toad37_ (06-13-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Sorry more Noodle photos....when she begs me to let her ouuuuuttttt...and then climbs all over my office chair. Shes feeling good after her shed. Her climbing skills never fail to amaze me! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-12-2019),_Luvyna_ (06-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),Mirakuru (06-12-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (06-13-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2019),_Toad37_ (06-13-2019)

----------


## Mirakuru

He got it by the middle

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-12-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-12-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-13-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> He got it by the middle


Its amazing how flexible their bills are!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

He's grown so much. Love this little guy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (06-17-2019),Bodie (06-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-13-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-13-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-13-2019),Mirakuru (06-13-2019),_Reinz_ (06-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-13-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## Mirakuru

> Its amazing how flexible their bills are!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk



I agree!!

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (06-15-2019),Bluedevil0584 (06-17-2019),Bodie (06-13-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-13-2019),_Kam_ (06-14-2019),_Reinz_ (06-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2019),_Toad37_ (06-13-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

Dont you dare change the channel!!! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-14-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-14-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (06-14-2019),_Kam_ (06-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-14-2019),_Reinz_ (06-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Oz pretending hes a BP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (06-17-2019),Bodie (06-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-17-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-16-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2019),_Toad37_ (06-15-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Isn't he so dang cute

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-17-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-18-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Jock 11.5 months. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-17-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_Reinz_ (06-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-17-2019),_Toad37_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## Mb80

First trip outside. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-17-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (06-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-16-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

unusual for him to be out and about...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),_alittleFREE_ (06-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-17-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_Kam_ (06-17-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-19-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-18-2019),_Toad37_ (06-17-2019)

----------


## Shadowy

In love with my one of a kind boy.  :Yes: 



GHI Mojave Black Pewter

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-18-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-19-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-18-2019),Lirenn (06-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_Reinz_ (06-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-19-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female longicauda boa peeking tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),_alittleFREE_ (06-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-19-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-20-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_SilentHill_ (06-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-19-2019),_Toad37_ (06-19-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Oz hanging out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-19-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-21-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-20-2019),_Toad37_ (06-19-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Arthur. Hoping he will father some eggs for me at some point. So far, only slugs.

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Bodie (06-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-21-2019),_Dianne_ (06-20-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-21-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_Toad37_ (06-21-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

These two shed recently. The BO is getting darker with each shed.

----------

_67temp_ (06-21-2019),_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-21-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-21-2019),_Kam_ (06-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),octo_owl (06-22-2019),_Reinz_ (06-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-21-2019),_RickyNY_ (06-21-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-23-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (06-21-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

You would think that I don't feed her  :Confused: . LOL, love her though. 
[IMG][/IMG]

"Nah, this is too big... this one looks like the one":
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Alicia_ (06-21-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-21-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_Shayne_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-23-2019),_Toad37_ (06-21-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Fresh out of shed. My Pastel Calico


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-22-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_Kam_ (06-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-22-2019),Mirakuru (06-22-2019),octo_owl (06-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-23-2019)

----------


## octo_owl

Oslo having a peek. Hes due to shed any day now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-22-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-23-2019)

----------


## rmhlll

Awesome thread!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-27-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-27-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

My pet sock puppet  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-28-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),dr del (06-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-27-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019),_Toad37_ (06-28-2019)

----------


## 67temp



----------

Bodie (06-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-28-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019),_Toad37_ (06-28-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

67temp's post above made me realize I haven't shared any Django pics in a while. 
Kings are such awesome snakes. I haven't taken many pics of him lately, but here are a few. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (06-28-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-28-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (06-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female longicauda boa tonight after tea

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-28-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-01-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (06-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (06-28-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (06-29-2019),_Toad37_ (06-28-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Kind of a long name but this crawled out of it's egg this morning.

Hypo Calico Coral Glow Leopard Pinstripe

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-02-2019),_dakski_ (07-02-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),dr del (07-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-02-2019),_Kam_ (07-02-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-04-2019),MoKowaleski (07-02-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Kind of a long name but this crawled out of it's egg this morning.
> 
> Hypo Calico Coral Glow Leopard Pinstripe


Very nice indeed 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-02-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (07-02-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Kind of a long name but this crawled out of it's egg this morning.
> 
> Hypo Calico Coral Glow Leopard Pinstripe


Super cool animal!! 
Did the parents pass on every gene?

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (07-02-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Thicc garter, I love black snakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_Dianne_ (07-02-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thicc garter, I love black snakes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great markings and colour 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

tickyyy (07-02-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> Great markings and colour 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Snakes ALL over my yard its great man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Hes horrible at hiding  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-04-2019),_Dianne_ (07-04-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-04-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Medusa my hypo img jumped out the cage to feed tonight had to leave it open while she finished 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_BPGator_ (07-04-2019),_Dianne_ (07-04-2019),_Kam_ (07-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## BPGator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_Dianne_ (07-04-2019),dr del (07-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-05-2019),MoKowaleski (07-04-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

My sons first time holding a snake and my wife (who also said she would never hold a snake) is handing him to my son!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2019),_Dianne_ (07-04-2019),dr del (07-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-05-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2019),tickyyy (07-04-2019),_Toad37_ (07-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

It's so much fun to see people change their minds about snakes...especially the ones you love.   :Good Job:   Your son's adorable, btw...so's the snake.

----------

Bluedevil0584 (07-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> My sons first time holding a snake and my wife (who also said she would never hold a snake) is handing him to my son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great when you can win loved ones round 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bluedevil0584 (07-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-05-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle napping in her water jar

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-05-2019),Burticus (07-07-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),e_nigma (07-06-2019),_Kam_ (07-07-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Toad37_ (07-06-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-09-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-12-2019),_Kam_ (07-09-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-09-2019),tickyyy (07-12-2019),_Toad37_ (07-09-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

I Think I'm getting the Evil Eye for taking a picture, But I'm not sure  :Very Happy: 

That's Hal(9000) for those who get the reference, He's (not verified) 1 of 3 snakes My daughter and I currently have

And that dial thermostat in the back ground has been replaced with a Digital Accu-Rite (thanks to this forum)

----------

Bodie (07-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-11-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),dr del (07-12-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-12-2019),_Kam_ (07-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I had Django out for a while last night. Figured I'd share a few pics. Please excuse the horrible lighting

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-12-2019),_Kam_ (07-11-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-12-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Not a snake but I found this beautiful alligator lizard (who bit me )

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (07-12-2019),_Kam_ (07-12-2019),Maddlesrain (07-12-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Well since you paid the price of this hazardous duty, we'll call him a "snake" for purposes of this thread.   :ROFL:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Not a snake but I found this beautiful alligator lizard (who bit me )


I know very little about lizards...is that species in the skink family? Kinda looks it to my untrained eye.

----------


## tickyyy

> I know very little about lizards...is that species in the skink family? Kinda looks it to my untrained eye.


They look like skinks but they are in a different family. This is the northern variant of the alligator lizards

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

baby caramel jag...name TBD

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-12-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My sunglows tail has so much coraling on her sides

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-12-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-12-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> They look like skinks but they are in a different family. This is the northern variant of the alligator lizards


Thanks!! Lizards are super cool, but I've only got so much space and resources, so I stick to snakes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019)

----------


## John1982



----------

Bodie (07-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-12-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-12-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-13-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-12-2019),_Toad37_ (07-12-2019),Werewolves (07-14-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

Peekaboo!


And from the other end...

----------

Bodie (07-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-14-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-14-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-14-2019)

----------


## Kam

This beautiful Lesser at my favorite place in the whole wide world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-14-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

I know the snakes of my yard (they basically pets) and this guy just shed. Hes so pretty, his name is Ben

----------

Bodie (07-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2019),John1982 (07-14-2019),_Kam_ (07-14-2019),Lirenn (07-14-2019),Maddlesrain (07-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> Peekaboo!
> 
> 
> And from the other end...


Nice booty

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> This beautiful Lesser at my favorite place in the whole wide world. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I wanted a bp lessers were on the top of my list

----------

_Kam_ (07-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little sunglow motley boa finally shed today

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2019),Jakethesnake69 (07-15-2019),John1982 (07-14-2019),_Kam_ (07-14-2019),Maddlesrain (07-23-2019),_MarkL1561_ (07-14-2019),_RedRabbit_ (07-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (07-14-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

my high white pied fellow Bodhi.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-17-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-16-2019),mrhoyo (07-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Bodie

She must of been watching my ETB since their cages are directly across from one another    :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-17-2019),_BPGator_ (07-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-17-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-17-2019),_Kam_ (07-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> She must of been watching my ETB since their cages are directly across from one another


I hate to say it but her camouflage isn't exactly working this way...hahahaha!  That's awfully cute though.   :Cool:

----------

Bodie (07-17-2019),e_nigma (08-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Not the best pic but I still like it.

----------

Bodie (07-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-23-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),_Toad37_ (07-22-2019)

----------


## Starscream

Tfw the only pic you can get is through the tub .

----------

Bodie (07-22-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_Kam_ (07-22-2019)

----------


## Charles8088

Meticulously wrapping herself around her prey!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-23-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),dr del (07-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-23-2019),Maddlesrain (07-23-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Meticulously wrapping herself around her prey!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Great pic, Charles! Thanks for sharing. I love seeing reptiles in the hands of smiling kids!!  Looks you have a next generation herp keeper there!  :Good Job:

----------

_Charles8088_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Lap dog




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),_Charles8088_ (07-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-23-2019),_Dianne_ (07-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-23-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Just found this blast from the past ...

Three sisters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Bodie (07-23-2019),_Dianne_ (07-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),Jakethesnake69 (07-23-2019),_Kam_ (07-23-2019),Maddlesrain (07-23-2019),Maru (08-25-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-23-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019),_Toad37_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Simple combo but I like it Coral Glow Leopard Pinstripe also Het Hypo

----------

Bodie (07-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-26-2019),_Reinz_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-26-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

Took the girls outside again the other day and got some cute pics of them both.

----------

_67temp_ (07-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-26-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## Avsha531

My dad and brother came from 4 hours away to visit me, and never in a million years did I think my father would hold a snake, let alone seem to enjoy them! Also a close up shot of me holding the retic, she's such a doll 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-26-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-26-2019),_Toad37_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Sad little puppy dog eyes...

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-26-2019),Bodie (07-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-26-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-26-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019),_Toad37_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## Jibler

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Bodie (07-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),_Dianne_ (07-27-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

Bodie (07-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),_Dianne_ (07-27-2019),_Kam_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Boa and blood

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-27-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-30-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019),_Toad37_ (07-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My little sunglow motley 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-29-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-29-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-30-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019),_Toad37_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My hypo img boa (medusa) tonight in her hide, looking so dark and glossy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-29-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-11-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-29-2019),_Reinz_ (07-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-30-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019),_Toad37_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My boy Dembe shed out two nights ago, so I figured I'd take him outside for a few pics before the afternoon sun hit the yard. My ugly mug managed to find its way into a pic too. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-30-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-11-2019),e_nigma (08-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (08-05-2019),_Kam_ (07-29-2019),_Reinz_ (07-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (07-30-2019),tickyyy (08-14-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

You never know what you will find in the junk drawer!

But seriously, I had a heck of a time getting her out safely. She "jumped" from the sleeve of my robe, where she likes to hang out, into this drawer and then decided she loved it. She eventually went out the back of the drawer and nearly went into a hole in the metal frame of the desk. I was able to grab her body after her head went in the hole. I had to be careful not to smoosh her in the tracks of the desk too. Definitely not a planned adventure, but at least it made for a cute photo.




Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-04-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-04-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-04-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-11-2019),e_nigma (08-10-2019),_Kam_ (08-04-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_Reinz_ (08-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> You never know what you will find in the junk drawer!
> 
> But seriously, I had a heck of a time getting her out safely. She "jumped" from the sleeve of my robe, where she likes to hang out, into this drawer and then decided she loved it. She eventually went out the back of the drawer and nearly went into a hole in the metal frame of the desk. I was able to grab her body after her head went in the hole. I had to be careful not to smoosh her in the tracks of the desk too. Definitely not a planned adventure, but at least it made for a cute photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


This is exactly why I call them "brat-snakes".  :ROFL:   They hone in on trouble...if I sit at my desk with a snake, they want to head into my printer, presumably since 
there's no open drawers.   :Wink:   I love how she's peeking out, as if to say "Look Mom, Look what I found!"   :Snake:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

Took her flower and got tongue lashing about being proper about a lady and such.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-06-2019),Bodie (08-09-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),_Kam_ (08-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (08-15-2019),_Reinz_ (08-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-10-2019)

----------


## Alexiel03

2 of my hold back hatchlings  I believe the first one is a super pastel butter fire
And the second one is a fresh hatched Orange Dream Fire Yellowbelly Mojave Arroyo  can't wait until she sheds to see her true colors!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-10-2019),_Dianne_ (08-10-2019),e_nigma (08-10-2019),_Kam_ (08-09-2019),_MarkL1561_ (08-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-10-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Cage cleaning day and fresh shed last night.  Figured I would snap a couple of pics while cleaning his cage.  Wish the pics turned out better.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-11-2019),_Kam_ (08-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-12-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1



----------

Bodie (08-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-15-2019),_MarkL1561_ (08-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-15-2019)

----------


## Charles8088

She's become quite inquisitive!

----------

Bodie (08-18-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2019),_Toad37_ (08-18-2019)

----------


## Kam

Pet store chronicles. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-18-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Charles8088_ (08-19-2019),dr del (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-18-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

I made a noodle soup, no worries, the noodles were cooled down and I gave Crowley a bath right after. He actually seemed to enjoy his time in the soup as it was squishy comfy noodles. I was expecting him to slither right out of the pan but he stayed there like a good snake and let me take cute pictures. I did this as I decided I wanted to do themed photos of my pets for each room. Bath/shower time pics for the bathroom and my pets being the meal for the kitchen. It makes for cute funny photos and I find it better than just having regular pet pictures everywhere.

----------

Bodie (08-18-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

moonshine...letty and our new gold dust.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Charles8088_ (08-19-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

Unsurprisingly, Saturn refused to come out of her log for weigh day...


Meanwhile, Sable was perfectly happy to get measured and booped my nose. Nearly stuck her tongue up my nostril.

----------

Bodie (08-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),o.r hill (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Toad37

A year old now the female is growing more due to her better appetite

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## Jibler

London my wife new lavender albino

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_Kam_ (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019),_Toad37_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My hypo jungle 100%het blood and albino
He has a mad red spot on his tongue 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-25-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-25-2019),_Kam_ (08-25-2019),Maru (08-25-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019),_Toad37_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum



----------

Bodie (08-25-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_Kam_ (08-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-25-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-27-2019),_rock_ (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## Alexiel03

OD Fire YB possible Arroyo female 
And a YB arroyo female
Can't wait till they get some size and color up more, will be stunning adults eventually

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-26-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-26-2019),dr del (08-26-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-26-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Father and son honey Miami corns

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-26-2019),Maddlesrain (08-27-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-26-2019),_Toad37_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

a friend of mine took some risque pictures with some of my snakes.  this was the only one appropriate to post.

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-27-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Bodie (08-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),mrhoyo (08-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2019),_rock_ (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (08-27-2019),_Toad37_ (08-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Medusa my hypo Img last night

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (08-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-28-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (08-28-2019)

----------


## Charles8088

2-year birthday.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-06-2019),Bodie (08-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),dr del (08-31-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),_RickyNY_ (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (08-30-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Surfing for the ladies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2019),dr del (08-31-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

> Surfing for the ladies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What morph is that? He is beautiful.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Banana Pinstripe from Mike Wilbanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Found this big boy/girl while clearing some brush today.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (08-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_dakski_ (08-31-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),Maddlesrain (08-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## 67temp

> Found this big boy/girl while clearing some brush today.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Had my female Peruvian longtail boa out after her shed last night, to take a few pics

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2019),dr del (09-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),Maddlesrain (09-05-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-02-2019),_Shayne_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (09-01-2019),Werewolves (09-04-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Cleaned and reorganized Khans enclosure to better suit his affinity for climbing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),Maddlesrain (09-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> Had my female Peruvian longtail boa out after her shed last night, to take a few pics
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Shes beautiful!! Is she a specific color morph? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Shes beautiful!! Is she a specific color morph? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,
She is a pure locality boa (bcl) boa constrictor longicauda  or Peruvian longtail boa, only found in the tumbes mountains in Peru, there a fair few shades in them, my male is a lot darker than her
There are also some high yellow forms of bcl as well as the anery types they almost look silver /white and black, so nice, they stay under six foot and not much thicker than your wrist either

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),Maddlesrain (09-06-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

King Crowley

----------

Bodie (09-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),dr del (09-06-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),Maddlesrain (09-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2019),_Shayne_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

Late last week when he found his way upstairs to the kitchen while I cleaned his enclosure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-05-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2019),_Skyrivers_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Nice fresh shed from gomez my Guyana bc tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-05-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little sunglow bi being nosey tonight when I was changing her water 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-05-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-05-2019),_Kam_ (09-05-2019),Maddlesrain (09-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-05-2019),_Toad37_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

So funny someone else just posted a crown pic!! Queen Kaa had a photoshoot tonight with her crown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-06-2019),Bodie (09-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-09-2019),_Valyndris_ (09-06-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

> So funny someone else just posted a crown pic!! Queen Kaa had a photoshoot tonight with her crown 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


King Crowley definitely wants to meet Queen Kaa. That is just so cute we crowned our snakes probably around the same time. They are royal pythons after all.  :Smile:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),Maddlesrain (09-06-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

I love that he's become such a great feeder for me. Never turns down a meal.

Sent from my SM-J737P using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),dr del (09-06-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

> So funny someone else just posted a crown pic!! Queen Kaa had a photoshoot tonight with her crown 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish I had photo skills like you.  Awesome photo!!!

----------

Maddlesrain (09-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> King Crowley definitely wants to meet Queen Kaa. That is just so cute we crowned our snakes probably around the same time. They are royal pythons after all.


They can rule over all snake-kind together! Haha (:
I also LOVE the name Crowley! It fits so well. Im a fan of Good Omens, but I know hes also a character in Supernatural! 




> I wish I had photo skills like you.  Awesome photo!!!


Thank you!! She did all the work (; haha 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2019),_Valyndris_ (09-06-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Another hat!  If youre interested in seeing more Ive made an IG account for her @steezyserpent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-09-2019),Bodie (09-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),dr del (09-09-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> Another hat!  If youre interested in seeing more Ive made an IG account for her @steezyserpent 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is amazing. I love it!

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP
0.1 Bearded dragon
1.2 Leopard gecko
0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Maddlesrain (09-09-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> This is amazing. I love it!
> 
> 1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP
> 0.1 Bearded dragon
> 1.2 Leopard gecko
> 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog


Thank you!! She is so patient! Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Love my Rainbow

Sent from my LG-Q710PL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-09-2019),Maddlesrain (09-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few pics of Django fresh shed. I just love that face!!

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),dr del (09-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-09-2019),Maddlesrain (09-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-09-2019),_Toad37_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## Toad37

My pretty bredli baby

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-10-2019),dr del (09-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-09-2019),Maddlesrain (09-09-2019),_RickyNY_ (09-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

Had a quick photo shoot with my new girl before she went into her viv for her "hands off" acclimation period. Here are a few choice photos I neglected to put on her thread (now with extra tongue flicks!):









Plus one of her being a nudge and making her own "basking shelf." Glad I got three pairs of clips! I may still have to do something about that, though...



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),dr del (09-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-09-2019),Maddlesrain (09-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019),_Toad37_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

I think my snake is broken

----------

Bodie (09-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-11-2019),_Toad37_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

No man, I said That's NOT a party popper

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-11-2019),Bodie (09-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-11-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I think my snake is broken ...


Maybe just "tilting at windmills"?   :ROFL:

----------


## Valyndris

> I think my snake is broken


lol my ball python used to do that a lot back when he tried escaping his enclosure all the time.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-11-2019),Bodie (09-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> lol my ball python used to do that a lot back when he tried escaping his enclosure all the time.


Mine does that when he knows I have a f/t thawing, he gets super impatient.

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2019),_Valyndris_ (09-11-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-12-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),e_nigma (09-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019),_Toad37_ (09-12-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Last night was feeding day for Creamsicle (like the ice cream) Now he's a Happy snake.

----------

Bodie (09-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019),_Toad37_ (09-14-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Ceilings must be so confusing to snakes! Every so often mine try their very very best to reach it. Noodle is my albino ratsnake. I can't believe how much she's grown! It's been about a year and a half since I adopted a very tiny pencil-thin baby ratsnake



Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),e_nigma (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-14-2019),Maddlesrain (09-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019),_Toad37_ (09-14-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Last night was feeding day for Creamsicle (like the ice cream) Now he's a Happy snake.


They are great eaters aren't they!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Sibling rivalry

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Bodie (09-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-14-2019),_Kam_ (09-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> They are great eaters aren't they!


Yep, slightly different size, color, temperature makes no difference,  He smells mouse he's coming to get dinner  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Sibling rivalry
> 
> 1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog


I just have to put this out there. I'm not picking on OP, just trying to use this opportunity. Since people come to this forum to learn, it feels like I should mention this so people don't get the wrong idea about snakes as pets...

Snakes and other pets don't mix. Snakes are not social animals and other pets shouldn't be around while snakes are out. 
At the core, these are still primitive creatures, both snakes and other pets. And I wouldn't want one of my pets primal instincts to kick in while another is out. 
Simply, too many things can go wrong way too quickly. 
There's literally no benefit to having other pets in the room while snakes are out. 

And since this forum is a learning resource I feel it's important to point that out. I wouldn't want to see something happen and the person be like "well I saw it on BP.net and thought it was safe".... It's not. 
It would be horrible for something to go wrong and a pet is killed or injured because they are natural predators doing what predators do.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> I just have to put this out there. I'm not picking on OP, just trying to use this opportunity. Since people come to this forum to learn, it feels like I should mention this so people don't get the wrong idea about snakes as pets...
> 
> Snakes and other pets don't mix. Snakes are not social animals and other pets shouldn't be around while snakes are out. 
> At the core, these are still primitive creatures, both snakes and other pets. And I wouldn't want one of my pets primal instincts to kick in while another is out. 
> Simply, too many things can go wrong way too quickly. 
> There's literally no benefit to having other pets in the room while snakes are out. 
> 
> And since this forum is a learning resource I feel it's important to point that out. I wouldn't want to see something happen and the person be like "well I saw it on BP.net and thought it was safe".... It's not. 
> It would be horrible for something to go wrong and a pet is killed or injured because they are natural predators doing what predators do.


 :Wink: 

I'm glad you clarify this for people that aren't aware, or possibly have left reptiles alone in a room with larger animals... or maybe even put them ON other animals (such as dogs) because they think it's cute. I didn't realize my picture would imply this, since it....never crosses my mind to do these things. I'm far too strict.

But yeah, never allow cross-species interactions to occur, and either way, snakes should never be left unsupervised.




1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Just coming out of the abyss to do a little soul staring lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-14-2019),Bodie (09-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-15-2019),_Kam_ (09-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> I'm glad you clarify this for people that aren't aware, or possibly have left reptiles alone in a room with larger animals... or maybe even put them ON other animals (such as dogs) because they think it's cute. I didn't realize my picture would imply this, since it....never crosses my mind to do these things. I'm far too strict.
> 
> But yeah, never allow cross-species interactions to occur, and either way, snakes should never be left unsupervised. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog


On a personal note to elaborate on my picture, my dog is looking up because I said her name. But she immediately went back to sleep (snoring loudly). She's horribly lazy.

However, if my dog was awake and actively moving around, then she wouldn't be allowed in the room during the session. 


1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-14-2019)

----------


## Toad37

He's so vicious!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (09-15-2019),Bodie (09-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-15-2019),Maddlesrain (09-16-2019),_Reinz_ (09-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-16-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

I can finally participate lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2019),Bodie (09-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-17-2019),_Kam_ (09-16-2019),Maddlesrain (09-16-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-15-2019),mrhoyo (09-16-2019),_Reinz_ (09-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-16-2019),_Toad37_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

Syd has really taken to this log. Shes been coming out every night and resting on it.... presumably waiting for food, or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2019),Bodie (09-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-16-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-16-2019),_Reinz_ (09-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-16-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Syd has really taken to this log. Shes been coming out every night and resting on it.... presumably waiting for food, or something. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every snake needs a "lucky log" to wait for dinner on... :Very Happy:

----------

_alittleFREE_ (09-15-2019),aurum (09-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> He's so vicious!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What a pretty little mouse-murderer you've got there.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-23-2019),_Toad37_ (09-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I can finally participate lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you're not in a hurry for him to fill up your hand?   :Wink:   I'll never forget watching my rosy boas being born...one of them tried to back up a little!  :ROFL:  It's not only 
human kids that don't wanna leave home, lol.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-16-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

> I can finally participate lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.  I know you have been waiting a while.

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Hope you're not in a hurry for him to fill up your hand?    I'll never forget watching my rosy boas being born...one of them tried to back up a little!  It's not only 
> human kids that don't wanna leave home, lol.


Hes so small it kind of makes me nervous. Im actually looking forward to him getting a little bigger. I have pretty small hands and I make him look microscopic lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Hes so small it kind of makes me nervous. Im actually looking forward to him getting a little bigger. I have pretty small hands and I make him look microscopic lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's big compared to my new little rat snake hatchling.  If your is a (spaghetti) noodle, mine is "angel hair pasta"!   :ROFL:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-17-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> He's big compared to my new little rat snake hatchling.  If your is a (spaghetti) noodle, mine is "angel hair pasta"!


Your going to have to post a picture lol I cant imagine much smaller than this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (09-19-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle gets prettier with each shed

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (09-23-2019),Bodie (09-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-20-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2019),_dakski_ (09-21-2019),_Kam_ (09-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-19-2019),_RickyNY_ (09-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-19-2019),_Toad37_ (09-19-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

Water droplets on an allbino.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-23-2019),Bodie (09-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2019),_dakski_ (09-21-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (09-20-2019),_Kam_ (09-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-19-2019)

----------


## jkrob

Hugs from my black pastel bamboo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-20-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2019),_Kam_ (09-20-2019),o.r hill (09-23-2019),_RickyNY_ (09-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sorry if this grosses anyone out. Its a frozen thawed rat, not live. Thought it was a cool pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-23-2019),Bodie (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-20-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2019),_dakski_ (09-21-2019),_Kam_ (09-21-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2019),_RickyNY_ (09-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2019),_Toad37_ (09-20-2019)

----------


## Parsons483

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_dakski_ (09-21-2019),_Kam_ (09-21-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-21-2019),o.r hill (09-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## o.r hill

Wisdom is feeling good today with the perfect temps and high pressure weather system. 





[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Bodie (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-23-2019),_Kam_ (09-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez my Guyana boa eating last night 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-24-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-24-2019),_Kam_ (09-24-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-27-2019),_Toad37_ (09-24-2019),_WrongPython_ (09-24-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Crowley being cuddly (sorry for the quality, it's a screenshot from a video).

----------

Bodie (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-24-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-24-2019),_Kam_ (09-24-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Ghost Pied that just arrived a few minutes ago.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (09-24-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-24-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Jakethesnake69 (09-24-2019),_Kam_ (09-24-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2019),_rlditmars_ (09-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

A new ghost, just in time for Halloween!   :Very Happy:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (09-24-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> A new ghost, just in time for Halloween!


Exactly what I thought when I opened the box  :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Medusa was looking great tonight so had to snap a photo and little gomez was sitting on his own head, lol, really can't be comfy 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-26-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-26-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-27-2019),_Toad37_ (09-26-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Medusa was looking great tonight so had to snap a photo and little gomez was sitting on his own head, lol, really can't be comfy 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Very nice looking boas!! Where did you get hides that big? They look pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-26-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Very nice looking boas!! Where did you get hides that big? They look pretty cool. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  Mark, The big one medusa(img) is in is a tortoise hide, all my big ones have them, gomez will eventually 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Toad37_ (09-26-2019)

----------


## Toad37

> Thanks  Mark, The big one medusa(img) is in is a tortoise hide, all my big ones have them, gomez will eventually 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's pure genius!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> Thanks  Mark, The big one medusa(img) is in is a tortoise hide, all my big ones have them, gomez will eventually 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What kind of boa is the Bluish black one? Absolutely gorgeous man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (09-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

Crowley "hugging" his hide

----------

Bodie (09-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-27-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-26-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> What kind of boa is the Bluish black one? Absolutely gorgeous man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats an IMG (increasing melanistic gene) Columbian boa. They get darker with age and some turn jet black eventually. Super cool looking imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-26-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> What kind of boa is the Bluish black one? Absolutely gorgeous man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, she's an hypo img boa imperata 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-27-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Recent photos

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-27-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-27-2019),Maddlesrain (09-28-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-28-2019),_Toad37_ (09-27-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cosmo, my little bookworm 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-28-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (09-28-2019),Maddlesrain (09-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-28-2019),_Toad37_ (09-28-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

A couple of my new guy (?) Jake.  One last night of him eating and the other is from Wednesday after I put him back in his tank after a thorough cleaning.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-28-2019),_Kam_ (09-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (09-28-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (09-28-2019),_Kam_ (09-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-03-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

Yum, yum, dinner time!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Maddlesrain (09-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My little sunglow motley boa on my granddaughters pennywise mask, she couldn't grip it very well 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (09-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (09-29-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (09-29-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-03-2019),_Toad37_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's an evil-looking clown even without the snake, lol.   :Surprised:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> That's an evil-looking clown even without the snake, lol.


It's pennywise from stephan Kings "It" 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-29-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It's pennywise from stephan Kings "It" 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Ah, I stay away from that stuff...too much horror in real life.  My sil is a fan though, she'd have known.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-29-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Ah, I stay away from that stuff...too much horror in real life.  My sil is a fan though, she'd have known.


IT isnt very scary at all. Its more cool then scary imo. I dont really see why real life being craptacular would effect your movie choices. Horror typically isnt scary haha its just another genre to enjoy. Often horror movies are fictional so I dont think theyd bother you. I can understand people staying away from things based on real tragedies though. Anywho... its scary season lol Hopefully you can enjoy a few frights! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> IT isn’t very scary at all. It’s more cool then scary imo. I don’t really see why real life being craptacular would effect your movie choices. Horror typically isn’t scary haha it’s just another genre to enjoy. Often horror movies are fictional so I don’t think they’d bother you. I can understand people staying away from things based on real tragedies though. Anywho... it’s scary season lol Hopefully you can enjoy a few frights! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose I out-grew them...I grew up watching lots of horror movies (more implied than graphic then).  It's just not my kind of entertainment- didn't say I'm scared, I just prefer to put happier thoughts into my dreams & subconscious.  I like suspense movies, but not the ridiculous "horror" movies, & I do not enjoy watching graphic violence even knowing it's fake.  Hey, I've watched open heart & total hip replacement surgeries from a few feet away...it's not the blood either.  Just not my cup of tea.  I don't mind movies that have realistic violence that's relevant to the story lines...just not the "gratuitous" stuff.

----------


## MarkL1561

> I suppose I out-grew them...I grew up watching lots of horror movies (more implied than graphic then).  It's just not my kind of entertainment- didn't say I'm scared, I just prefer to put happier thoughts into my dreams & subconscious.  I like suspense movies, but not the ridiculous "horror" movies, & I do not enjoy watching graphic violence even knowing it's fake.  Hey, I've watched open heart & total hip replacement surgeries from a few feet away...it's not the blood either.  Just not my cup of tea.  I don't mind movies that have realistic violence that's relevant to the story lines...just not the "gratuitous" stuff.


Try House of a Thousand Corpses, youll love it haha jkjk I get that everyone has their thing. I was surprised you didnt recognize Pennywise though. Hes become more famous than Hellraiser recently. Therere some pretty great memes from the IT movies even if you dont like them lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> Try House of a Thousand Corpses, youll love it haha jkjk



Off track here but......

Then go to "The Devils Rejects" and "3 From Hell" coming out this month......


And RIP Captain Spaulding (Sid Haig)   :Sad:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (09-30-2019),_Toad37_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

There we go, back to snakes haha Although someone should start a thread with Halloween movie recommendations... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-02-2019),_Kam_ (09-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-03-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

Took some outside pics

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-02-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-03-2019),_Toad37_ (10-02-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

The babies are eating well.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-03-2019),Bodie (10-03-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_Toad37_ (10-03-2019)

----------


## 67temp

> Off track here but......
> 
> Then go to "The Devils Rejects" and "3 From Hell" coming out this month......
> 
> 
> And RIP Captain Spaulding (Sid Haig)


3 from hell was already released but for a limited time. They are rereleasing it because the first time was a hit. It's a good movie and picks up where the others left off .

And to stay on topic here is one I saved from the mower a few days ago.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019),_Toad37_ (10-03-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> 3 from hell was already released but for a limited time. They are rereleasing it because the first time was a hit. It's a good movie and picks up where the others left off


Didn't get to see it in the theater, Blu ray release should be Oct 15th (with another limited release in theaters the 14th I think), patiently waiting for it....

Here's a snake pic to keep up with the thread...

Creamsicle giving me the look, because I interrupted his drink of water  :Very Happy:

----------

Bodie (10-03-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019),_Toad37_ (10-03-2019),TopazEye (10-03-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Its Spookymonth and Im doing a hat a day! Haha 

Heres yesterdays outfit. Peace among worlds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-03-2019),Bodie (10-03-2019),_cletus_ (10-04-2019),dr del (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

Bodie (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019),_Toad37_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez my Guyana bc chilling out tonight

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-03-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),dr del (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),Maddlesrain (10-04-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019),_Toad37_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Food lump

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Bodie (10-03-2019),_cletus_ (10-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-03-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Sorry these are not the greatest pics, didn't want get too close to scare bitey......

Daughter  wanted to know if we could get Bitey out last night for a short  handling session. I said sure, think you can get her out?

No issues there, Bitey was a very well behaved young lady  :Very Happy: .  No hissing, striking or biting, she didn't just hide either, just kind of hung out with the daughter 

and  checked things out, was very calm.  What a big change since the day I  picked her up when she was striking at everybody, and totally upset at  the world.

----------

Bodie (10-04-2019),_cletus_ (10-04-2019),_Kam_ (10-04-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## cletus

> Little gomez my Guyana bc chilling out tonight
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That tail is amazing Rich!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (10-04-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> That tail is amazing Rich!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks cletus 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-04-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Uhhh no Cheyenne, you cannot eat that mouse.....

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_Kam_ (10-05-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019),_Toad37_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_Kam_ (10-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019)

----------


## cletus

Everyone was dressed up for the Tim Burton Ball yesterday and Katie wanted a pic with Saffron.....

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-06-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Even in shed my bcl Peruvian longtail boa looks glossy
She's got great contrast to her

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-10-2019),Bodie (10-07-2019),_cletus_ (10-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-06-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019),_Toad37_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## Starscream

purse queen

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),_cletus_ (10-07-2019),_Kam_ (10-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Hes been in blue for awhile, should be close to shedding soon. Seems like hes hit a growth spurt, getting some size on him. Hes 1 year and 3 months old and about 3.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),_cletus_ (10-07-2019),_Kam_ (10-07-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019),_Toad37_ (10-07-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Waitress:  "Sir, are you enjoying your meal?"

Dante:

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Bodie (10-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-07-2019),_Kam_ (10-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-07-2019),_wnateg_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## cletus

Hela on cleaning day.  Didnt notice she was in shed till I pulled her out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019),_Toad37_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez was looking do pink tonight, no filter needed for this little Guyana boa

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019),_Toad37_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My nearly 4yr old sunglow has so. Much coraling on her, she should make some amazing sunglow motley babies this winter

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019),_Toad37_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few of my new Bredli girl. She just arrived today, so only a few for now. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (10-08-2019),Bodie (10-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019),_Toad37_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Here are a few of my new Bredli girl. She just arrived today, so only a few for now. 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


She looks fantastic Craig, great with the pumpkins 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and I'm awfully late to the party, buuuut....

House of 1000 Corpses and Devil's Rejects are PHENOMENAL!!!
I can't wait to see 3 From Hell. I live Rob Zombie's films. Except Witches of Salem, which was just plain bad. Being from MA and having gone to school in Salem I had such high hopes too. 

I honestly thought the new It movie was HORRIBLE!!! I didn't even flinch once. Pennywise is barely even in it. I only finished it cause I HAD TO KNOW if it got better...it did not.

----------


## cletus

> ...and I'm awfully late to the party, buuuut....
> 
> House of 1000 Corpses and Devil's Rejects are PHENOMENAL!!!
> I can't wait to see 3 From Hell. I live Rob Zombie's films. Except Witches of Salem, which was just plain bad. Being from MA and having gone to school in Salem I had such high hopes too. 
> 
> I honestly thought the new It movie was HORRIBLE!!! I didn't even flinch once. Pennywise is barely even in it. I only finished it cause I HAD TO KNOW if it got better...it did not.


Wrong thread?  Unless you named your new snake Pennywise!!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Wrong thread?  Unless you named your new snake Pennywise!!!


Hahahhaaha, no I was catching up on this thread and noticed I missed an off-topic conversation. Threw my belated two cents in. Hahahaha

----------

_MarkL1561_ (10-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

New snake in getting

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-09-2019),Bodie (10-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-08-2019),_Kam_ (10-08-2019),Maddlesrain (10-12-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> New snake in getting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow thats gorgeous! Im jelly haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

Thanks  :Smile:   IM very happy.  A bit expensive as a Het normal, but it comes from the marter lines, and should end up being a Red Head, so it was worthit.  I cant wait to produce Red Head Tneg Albinos.

----------


## RickyNY

> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


40 grams of Attitude, right Craig?!  :ROFL:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-09-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> 40 grams of Attitude, right Craig?!


Hahhahaha, sounds about right!!!  It was actually pretty close to what I expected. She was just a bit nervous and defensive. Can't say I blame her, I would be too. Hahahahaha. She's already hung out on her perch and her branch, now she's just chilling behind her hide. So she's checking out her new digs and seems to be settling in nicely.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Bodie (10-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2019),_cletus_ (10-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-10-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> [IMG][/IMG]


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:    My kind of snake!

----------

_cletus_ (10-11-2019),mrhoyo (10-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-08-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Does a video count? Some stuck shed required a bath.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Caught my female bcl Mama Quilla undressing tonight
She's got amazing contrast on her

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (10-13-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (10-16-2019),Bodie (10-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-11-2019),_cletus_ (10-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-12-2019),_Kam_ (10-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-12-2019),_Toad37_ (10-11-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Does a video count? Some stuck shed required a bath.


Good job!  Always nice to see a snake that really trusts their owner, even at bath time.   :Good Job: 

Even better when it's one that many fear handling... :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-12-2019),_wnateg_ (10-11-2019)

----------


## Alexiel03

> Caught my female bcl Mama Quilla undressing tonight
> She's got amazing contrast on her
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You're making me want one of those lol  always love seeing that beauty!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Picked up this little guy/girl at Tinley. I'm going to refer to her as a female (in hopes that she is a female). Here's peaches!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-13-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-15-2019),_Justin83_ (10-13-2019),_Kam_ (10-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2019)

----------


## Justin83



----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-15-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-15-2019),_Kam_ (10-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2019),_Toad37_ (10-13-2019),_wnateg_ (10-13-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Omg I thought the two posts were legs.

----------


## Alexiel03

My Pastel DG male, can't wait to pair him up this season! One he settles in I'll get better pics lol

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-13-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-15-2019),_Justin83_ (10-13-2019),_Kam_ (10-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2019)

----------


## Justin83

One more!-)

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-15-2019),_Kam_ (10-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2019),_Toad37_ (10-13-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez tail, so cool 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-15-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Justin83_ (10-13-2019),_Kam_ (10-13-2019),_RickyNY_ (04-15-2020),_the_rotten1_ (10-14-2019),_Toad37_ (10-13-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

I think I'm being watched

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-15-2019),_Kam_ (10-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-15-2019),_Toad37_ (10-15-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

My daughter was on the floor with Cheyenne, next thing I know, someones crawling up my leg....  Uhh no Biting please  :Very Happy:  (and pardon the white chicken legs)

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-15-2019),_Justin83_ (10-15-2019),_Kam_ (10-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019),_Toad37_ (10-15-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My red pastel sunglow motley, she's just a mad colour after tea last night 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2019),_cletus_ (10-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-15-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-15-2019),_Justin83_ (10-15-2019),_Kam_ (10-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019),_Toad37_ (10-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Omg I thought the two posts were legs.


And what were you drinking or smoking?   :ROFL:  Steady now...

----------

_wnateg_ (10-15-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Finally pushed past 300g!

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Bodie (10-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),dr del (10-16-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-16-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-19-2019),_Kam_ (10-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

The pumpkin?  or the snake?   :Wink:   Seriously, those are awesome photos!   :Good Job:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-16-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> The pumpkin?  or the snake?    Seriously, those are awesome photos!


Thank you  

If the weather wasn't so cold and crappy, I'd do an outdoor photoshoot with him. Hopefully we get a nicer day for it (Ideally after I get some Jack-o-lanterns carved up!) 



1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019)

----------


## Aerries

I think shes beginning to not want to go into her hides any more, day or night this is how Im finding her. Least its a snake I get to consistently see lol.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-16-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),_dakski_ (10-18-2019),_Kam_ (10-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019),_Toad37_ (10-16-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Awww, Poor guy is growing longer than his tubes.

----------

Bodie (10-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),_Kam_ (10-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019),_Toad37_ (10-17-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

He's been sitting like this for like 15 minutes. I guess it's comfy lol.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),_Kam_ (10-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019)

----------


## dakski

Behira - Ghost BI at 3 1/2 years old and 1,650G. 

Not a great picture of her, but well timed with the Property Brother looking at her. 



Better picture of Behira.

----------

Bodie (10-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),_Kam_ (10-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019),_Toad37_ (10-18-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Major jaw misaligned during feeding tonight. Took her a bit to fix it, and looked very goofy in the process! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-19-2019),_Hmoore1984_ (10-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Major jaw misaligned during feeding tonight. Took her a bit to fix it, and looked very goofy in the process! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Teeth...who knew they were so hard to control?"  LOL  Actually she looks like she's trying to talk?   :Very Happy:

----------

Maddlesrain (10-19-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> "Teeth...who knew they were so hard to control?"  LOL  Actually she looks like she's trying to talk?


Haha shed probably tell me to feed her everyday if she could talk  shes a total piggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> 


Pretty sure she's saying "Can I please watch Caddyshack with my meal?"  :ROFL:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-19-2019),Maddlesrain (10-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-19-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

> Pretty sure she's saying "Can I please watch Caddyshack with my meal?"


HAHAHA!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> The babies are eating well.


Whats the substrate ??

Did you pull the bits of that pinkie ?

I feed on pieces of bark or card to minimise them swallowing substrate but even then you see bits on the food - Ive pulled tiny bits of with tweezers in the past - never tried with Kings or Higgies though  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-19-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Pretty sure she's saying "Can I please watch Caddyshack with my meal?"


Priceless!!!! 
On your death bed you will receive total consciousness. So you have that going for you!! :ROFL:

----------

dr del (10-19-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Whats the substrate ??
> 
> Did you pull the bits of that pinkie ?
> 
> I feed on pieces of bark or card to minimise them swallowing substrate but even then you see bits on the food - Ive pulled tiny bits of with tweezers in the past - never tried with Kings or Higgies though 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree!  That looks to be splintery wood chips, & if swallowed, can be bad news (perforated gut comes to mind).  I'd not use that for substrate, or at LEAST feed on "plate".

----------


## the_rotten1

> Whats the substrate ??
> 
> Did you pull the bits of that pinkie ?
> 
> I feed on pieces of bark or card to minimise them swallowing substrate but even then you see bits on the food - Ive pulled tiny bits of with tweezers in the past - never tried with Kings or Higgies though


The substrate is aspen chips. They usually fall off as the snake swallows, so I don't bother picking at them. 




> I agree!  That looks to be splintery wood chips, & if swallowed, can be bad news (perforated gut comes to mind).  I'd not use that for substrate, or at LEAST feed on "plate".


They don't splinter at all, actually. The wood is soft and smooth to the touch, quite nice to run your hands through imo. Not nearly as rough and pointy as cypress mulch. Plenty of hognose breeders use aspen chips without issue.

Not that it matters, but I usually use tongs and let my snakes strike midair. Sometimes they like to drag their food through the substrate though.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-20-2019),Zincubus (10-20-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> The substrate is aspen chips. They usually fall off as the snake swallows, so I don't bother picking at them. 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't splinter at all, actually. The wood is soft and smooth to the touch, quite nice to run your hands through imo. Not nearly as rough and pointy as cypress mulch. Plenty of hognose breeders use aspen chips without issue.
> 
> Not that it matters, but I usually use tongs and let my snakes strike midair. Sometimes they like to drag their food through the substrate though.


Ahhh.. well aspen chips look better than normal aspen ... I still prefer darker substrate for my brightly coloured snakes  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Gocntry

Caught Eggroll out cruising last night right before I went to bed...  

When I adopted her in early April she weighed 241g, her last weigh in was August 09 @ 543g so she's growing quite a lot.

----------

Bodie (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-20-2019),_Kam_ (10-20-2019),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (10-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Brought Tyson out for a few festive fall photos. My yard is pretty well covered in autumn leaves, by next weekend the trees will be bare...

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-20-2019),Bodie (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-25-2019),_Kam_ (10-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little red pastel sunglow after her shed last week

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-20-2019),Bodie (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-20-2019),_Kam_ (10-20-2019),Maddlesrain (10-20-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-20-2019),_Toad37_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

aurum (10-26-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (10-20-2019),Bodie (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-20-2019),_Toad37_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Dante has achieved his final form.

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog

----------

Bodie (10-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-25-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-20-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-22-2019),_Kam_ (10-20-2019),Maddlesrain (10-20-2019),_MarkL1561_ (10-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Dante has achieved his final form.
> 
> 1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog


Very cool pics!! Thanks for sharing!  :Good Job:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Old grumpy guts, my 10yr old female boa shed today and was looking nice and glossy, I love her jet black eye's 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-23-2019),Bodie (10-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-23-2019),_dakski_ (10-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-22-2019),_Kam_ (10-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019),_Toad37_ (10-21-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

We have settled into the fall spirit as well, though she is not of much help with puzzles.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-23-2019),_cletus_ (10-25-2019),_dakski_ (10-22-2019),_Kam_ (10-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> We have settled into the fall spirit as well, though she is not of much help with puzzles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'll bet she's good at taking them apart...   :Very Happy:

----------

e_nigma (10-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-23-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

A mugshot. I think Kaa looks so unimpressed. Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (10-27-2019),Bodie (10-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-26-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-26-2019),_Kam_ (10-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-26-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

Happy Fall

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (10-26-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-26-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),_Kam_ (10-26-2019),Maddlesrain (10-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-27-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> A mugshot. I think Kaa looks so unimpressed. Haha 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree...sorta like "well, if you really must?  Get it over with..."   :Very Happy:

----------

Maddlesrain (10-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

Experimenting with some photoshoot ideas with my little muse. Brownie points to those who can guess what she's sitting on!





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (10-27-2019),Bodie (10-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-28-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),_Kam_ (10-27-2019),Maddlesrain (10-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019),_Toad37_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Experimenting with some photoshoot ideas with my little muse. Brownie points to those who can guess what she's sitting on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Is the water bowl, looking great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez feeling a bit blue

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (10-27-2019),Bodie (10-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-28-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-03-2019),_Kam_ (10-27-2019),Maddlesrain (10-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (10-27-2019),_Toad37_ (10-27-2019),_WrongPython_ (10-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez my Guyana boa had A nice shed the other night  and looking fresh today, great iridescence on him 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-06-2019),_cletus_ (11-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-03-2019),_dakski_ (11-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-03-2019),_Kam_ (11-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2019),_Toad37_ (11-03-2019),_WrongPython_ (11-03-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

Bodie (11-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-05-2019),_Kam_ (11-05-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2019),_Toad37_ (11-05-2019)

----------


## cletus

He is about to go blue any day now so he's looking kinda dull...

----------

Bodie (11-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-06-2019),_Kam_ (11-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-06-2019),_Toad37_ (11-05-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Myself and Anubis for Halloween 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-06-2019),_cletus_ (11-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-06-2019),_Kam_ (11-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-07-2019),_Toad37_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Myself and Anubis for Halloween 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a nice photo, he looks very relaxed with you.   :Good Job:

----------

_Aerries_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## Aerries

> What a nice photo, he looks very relaxed with you.


Shes always been my favorite, unless its feeding time then shes a rabid animal lol, smashed her face three times while I was feeding the pythons before her....lol I think next time shell be first lol. Anubis is your typical food driven boa. I even have a towel covering her front and still went crazy probably because she saw the shadows. Im gonna up her feeding to once a week for the next two months to see it that might calm that tendency of striking the glass. Cant believe she was this small when we got her three years ago 
I really need to update all my progression threads for everyone.  Im really bad at that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-06-2019),_cletus_ (11-06-2019),_Kam_ (11-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-07-2019),_Toad37_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 


You're really making me miss the MBKs I had.   :Wink:   Nothing quite like a jet-black snake!   :Bowdown:

----------

_cletus_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

New addition from last weekend: Blackhead Black Magic Het Pied

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (11-06-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (11-06-2019),_cletus_ (11-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-06-2019),_Kam_ (11-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-07-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (11-09-2019)

----------


## cletus

> You're really making me miss the MBKs I had.    Nothing quite like a jet-black snake!


Thanks Bog.  She is the biggest drama queen you ever saw...

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks Bog.  She is the biggest drama queen you ever saw...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_cletus_ (11-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez was looking pretty and very pink tonight on his shelf 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),dr del (11-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2019),_Kam_ (11-09-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019),_Toad37_ (11-09-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> new addition from last weekend: Blackhead black magic het pied
> 
> sent from my sm-t290 using tapatalk


blackhead! Yaaaaaaassss!

----------

_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (11-09-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-09-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019),_Toad37_ (11-09-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Ramsey in his new Bio active enclosure, spring tails, dwarf white and powder orange ISOs. Hes absolutely loving it! Started burring in his warm side and pokes out his head just like this often and also eats like hes never eaten before....guess smaller sometimes is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-10-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-10-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019),_Toad37_ (11-10-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Lost my self-control at the White Plains expo today...brought home these two kids .




1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 KSB,  0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog, 1.1 Barred tiger salamander

----------

Bodie (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),dr del (11-10-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

Slurp

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

1) yawn

2)you gonna give me another rat, mom?

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (11-11-2019),Bodie (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),dr del (11-10-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

Yesterday at OMSI, his name is Taji


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-10-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> Yesterday at OMSI, his name is Taji
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dumb Tapatalk making me pay $10 to upload quality images smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## the_rotten1

This guy just keeps getting bigger and bigger. He's over 700 grams now.

----------

Bodie (11-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_Toad37_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

When my daughter's trying to dry her hair and play a game, But Cheyenne wants all the Attention  :Very Happy:

----------

Bodie (11-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Sunday night was feeding night for half the crew...  (all rats were F/T) I was trying to get some "coiled" shots as I fed them 

First up was Eggroll, an adoptee from the local shelter she was about 850 grams on her weighing this month




Second Up was Cheyenne, A Craigslist find a few streets down from me No current weight on her





And last up is Bitey, one of the pair of babies from a local pet shop that the employees were scared of that I took in

----------

Bodie (11-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_cletus_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

Beautiful!! Looks a lot like a purple passion but better!!





> New addition from last weekend: Blackhead Black Magic Het Pied
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (11-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My motleys eyes are crazy cool

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-11-2019),_cletus_ (11-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-11-2019),_dakski_ (11-11-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-11-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-11-2019),Zincubus (11-11-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> My motleys eyes are crazy cool
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That is one of the most beautiful snake pictures Ive ever seen !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (11-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> That is one of the most beautiful snake pictures Ive ever seen !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks zinc, I love how  they look against the steely grey of him 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

My Peruvian longtail boa wanted out tonight, she's got such a crazy headspear 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-11-2019),Bodie (11-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-12-2019),_CALM Pythons_ (11-14-2019),_cletus_ (11-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2019),_Kam_ (11-11-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-11-2019),_WrongPython_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Dinnertime 

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 KSB,  0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog, 1.1 Barred tiger salamander

----------

Bodie (11-12-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-12-2019),_cletus_ (11-13-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2019),dr del (11-12-2019),_Kam_ (11-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-12-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-12-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (11-13-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

They always want to check out whats not theirs. 
(climbing from one enclosure to the next)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Kam_ (11-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Relaxin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (11-14-2019),Bodie (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-14-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Kam_ (11-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My hypo img with her crazy iridescence 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-14-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Kam_ (11-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

The newly named Grissom is in shed, and has graciously switched over from live mice to f/t rats.

1.0 Pumpkin Pied BP, 0.1 KSB,  0.1 Bearded dragon, 1.2 Leopard gecko, 0.1 Ornate Pacman Frog, 1.1 Barred tiger salamander

----------

Bodie (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_dakski_ (11-15-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Kam_ (11-14-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (11-15-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (11-14-2019),Bodie (11-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-14-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019),_Kam_ (11-14-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool Pic zinc, crazy pattern 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (11-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few of Fernie out and about...
...and a few of her finishing dinner

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-15-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (11-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2019),_dakski_ (11-15-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-15-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-15-2019),_Kam_ (11-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like Fernie's doing great.  (well, of course!  she's at your house!)

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-15-2019)

----------


## dakski

For this who haven't met Jeff yet. He's a VPI T+ Sunglow Motley Jungle, het Anery BI and about 10 months old. 

Check out the grey/blue eyes with the creamy yellow and red.

----------

aurum (11-15-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (11-15-2019),Bodie (11-15-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-15-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-15-2019),_Kam_ (11-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2019),_Toad37_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

My Corn snake like to stuff himself in his tubes...  Here he is tripled up....  I don't think he can get a fourth time

----------

Bodie (11-15-2019),_Kam_ (11-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2019),_Toad37_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-15-2019),_dakski_ (11-15-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-15-2019),_Kam_ (11-15-2019),_Reinz_ (11-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-15-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2019),_Toad37_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice has been eating and taking F/T for the past handful of feedings, so he's out and about for a bit. He's still a little thin, but I'm optimistic I've finally got him on F/T rats consistently. Hopefully he'll fill out for me, his little head could use a growth spurt too, hahahaha. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-15-2019),Bodie (11-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_dakski_ (11-15-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-15-2019),_Kam_ (11-15-2019),_MarkL1561_ (11-16-2019),_Reinz_ (11-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2019),_Toad37_ (11-15-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Juice has been eating and taking F/T for the past handful of feedings, so he's out and about for a bit. He's still a little thin, but I'm optimistic I've finally got him on F/T rats consistently. Hopefully he'll fill out for me, his little head could use a growth spurt too, hahahaha. 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Super cool! Hows his temperament? I really want a blood or Borneo eventually but I dont want something thats going to hate my guts either haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Super cool! How’s his temperament? I really want a blood or Borneo eventually but I don’t want something that’s going to hate my guts either haha 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Honestly, he's an absolute sweetheart. He'll sometimes let out a very gentle hiss when I first reach in to grab him, but never anything more than an "I see you" kinda hiss. He's never struck though, well...
Outside of one strange week or two he's always been very docile. There was a streak (possibly weather related?) where he was a bit of a jerk, but it was brief and really out of character for him. He struck, but gave me plenty of warning. He wasn't up for handling that day! 

But outside of that isolated incident he's never been anything but a pure sweetheart. Now that bloods/STPs are a few more generations into captive breeding they've calmed down quite a bit and have shed their "reputation" a bit. 
Honestly, if you're interested in a blood/STP but their attitude is your biggest holdup I wouldn't worry about it. They're actually pretty chill from my experience.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (11-16-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Thank you!!
> 
> Honestly, he's an absolute sweetheart. He'll sometimes let out a very gentle hiss when I first reach in to grab him, but never anything more than an "I see you" kinda hiss. He's never struck though, well...
> Outside of one strange week or two he's always been very docile. There was a streak (possibly weather related?) where he was a bit of a jerk, but it was brief and really out of character for him. He struck, but gave me plenty of warning. He wasn't up for handling that day! 
> 
> But outside of that isolated incident he's never been anything but a pure sweetheart. Now that bloods/STPs are a few more generations into captive breeding they've calmed down quite a bit and have shed their "reputation" a bit. 
> Honestly, if you're interested in a blood/STP but their attitude is your biggest holdup I wouldn't worry about it. They're actually pretty chill from my experience.


Sweet thats good to know! I was thinking of getting one for myself as a graduation present after grad school haha Once I get a good job and a bigger place I definitely want to expand my collection and a blood/STP is likely going to be the first expansion. The hardest part is being patient lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-16-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-20-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (11-20-2019),Bodie (11-20-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_dakski_ (11-20-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),dr del (11-23-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-21-2019),_Kam_ (11-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-20-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-20-2019),_Toad37_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## dakski

A few more pics of Jeff from today.

----------

Bodie (11-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-23-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),dr del (11-23-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-21-2019),_Kam_ (11-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (11-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-21-2019),_Toad37_ (11-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks great dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Alien

About a week ago...

----------

Bodie (11-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_dakski_ (11-21-2019),_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),_Kam_ (11-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> About a week ago...


Great tail stripe 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (11-22-2019)

----------


## wnateg

so cute

----------

Bodie (11-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-21-2019),_Kam_ (11-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

Uh-Oh Somebody gots the Blue Eyes........  :Smile:

----------

Bodie (11-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-22-2019),_Kam_ (11-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie, my new Bredli girl, is deep in her first shed with me. I can't wait to see her all "shiny and new"....

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (11-29-2019),Bodie (11-23-2019),_dakski_ (11-23-2019),_Dianne_ (11-23-2019),dr del (11-28-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-23-2019),_Kam_ (11-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## Kam

My favorite pics from todays store visit to The Serpentarium...

Listed as Butter Mojave


Albino Genetic Stripe


Believe it as an Enchi Mimosa


Colombian Laddertail Boa Constrictor (I think)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-23-2019),_WrongPython_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

Realized I never posted the follow-up to the "mystery prop" shoot from a few weeks ago. She definitely wasn't sitting on her water bowl! Here I was thinking she'd have a fun time climbing all over it, but she just plopped down:



Some more recent portraits:





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-23-2019),_dakski_ (11-23-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-26-2019),_Kam_ (11-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2019),_Starscream_ (11-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),_Toad37_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Realized I never posted the follow-up to the "mystery prop" shoot from a few weeks ago. She definitely wasn't sitting on her water bowl! Here I was thinking she'd have a fun time climbing all over it, but she just plopped down:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more recent portraits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a fantastic headspear on your boa, great pics 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_WrongPython_ (11-23-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

> Realized I never posted the follow-up to the "mystery prop" shoot from a few weeks ago. She definitely wasn't sitting on her water bowl! Here I was thinking she'd have a fun time climbing all over it, but she just plopped down:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more recent portraits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Richard said! That is one gorgeous boa! Also those are some fantastic photos!

----------

_WrongPython_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Happy thanksgiving, yall!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (11-29-2019),Bodie (11-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-28-2019),Craiga 01453 (11-27-2019),_dakski_ (11-28-2019),_Kam_ (11-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-28-2019),_Toad37_ (11-27-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Happy thanksgiving, yall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That argie is just a crazy colour, stunning mate, happy thanksgiving 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-27-2019)

----------


## Alex Lehner

My pastel boy, jormun. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-28-2019),_Kam_ (11-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Happy thanksgiving, y’all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the pies...pass me the snake, please?  What phenomenal color- OMG!   :Bowdown: 

Oh yeah, and Happy Thanksgiving y'all.   :Chew:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Bodie (11-28-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-29-2019),_Kam_ (11-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Just for fun!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (11-29-2019),_Awesomethepossum_ (12-01-2019),Bodie (11-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-29-2019),_dakski_ (11-29-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-29-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Just for fun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


U produce some of the most stunning snakes!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> U produce some of the most stunning snakes!


Can't take credit for this one, he was produced by Brandon Osborne  :Good Job:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie shed out last night, her first with me. Perfect, one piece shed and now she's all shiny and new! She was in explore mode and not in the mood to model, so excuse the mediocre pic quality. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-02-2019),Bodie (12-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-02-2019),_dakski_ (11-29-2019),_Kam_ (11-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-30-2019),_RickyNY_ (11-30-2019),_the_rotten1_ (11-30-2019),_Toad37_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Beefing up nicely.

----------

Bodie (12-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-02-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-02-2019),dr del (12-03-2019),_Kam_ (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2019),_RickyNY_ (12-02-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## Turningstar

Coral glow enchi waiting to eat

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-02-2019),dr del (12-03-2019),_Kam_ (12-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Coral glow enchi waiting to eat
> 
> Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


His name is coral glow enchi? Haha jkjk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Turningstar

It was at that time, lol! I hadnt named him yet!

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Yafe! He's an IJ/Darwin Albino Carpet Python. Don't let the lighting fool you, he's more yellow than that blueish LED shows. However, he looked really cute peeking out at me when I changed his water today. 



Here's a better picture color wise:

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-03-2019),Bodie (12-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-03-2019),dr del (12-03-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-08-2019),_Kam_ (12-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2019),_Toad37_ (12-03-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

The new kid  Galahad

----------

Bodie (12-03-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_dakski_ (12-03-2019),dr del (12-05-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-08-2019),_Kam_ (12-03-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

> The new kid  Galahad


I absolute ADORE the colours on this little one! What morph is he??

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-03-2019)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> I absolute ADORE the colours on this little one! What morph is he??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Mystic Potion 

And thank you! I haven't had any luck getting one at an expo, so this one ended up being my first online order. 

1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"

----------


## OkamiFlautist

> Mystic Potion 
> 
> And thank you! I haven't had any luck getting one at an expo, so this one ended up being my first online order. 
> 
> 1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"


If you ever end up breeding him, I would love to have one of his babies!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> If you ever end up breeding him, I would love to have one of his babies!


I appreciate your kind words- he was my first MM purchase so I'm glad it went so smoothly. 

I'm excited to see how he progresses-he was kind of the "runt" of his clutchmates. His father was a darker hatchling too, and held his colors very well. I'm just hoping he switches over to f/t as smoothly as my other two boys did (I only have males right now ).

1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"

----------

OkamiFlautist (12-06-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Halftime handling session.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-07-2019),_Kam_ (12-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## Phantomfugue

These are my baby girls, Amethyst and Jolyne.  :Smile:

----------

Bodie (12-08-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-08-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-08-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-09-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle went into a Kleenex box, all but her tail. I stood it straight up for fun and she held it like that for several minutes. Silly snake!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Not sure why that photo showed up sideways....

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Not sure why that photo showed up sideways....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Don't look now but your Kleenex are sprouting... :Very Happy:

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Don't look now but your Kleenex are sprouting...


Except it doesn't make it easier to get that particular Kleenex out.  I had to return the entire box to her cage and she eventually left of her own accord 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little red pastel  sunglow motley was looking great last night, nicely coiled round me finger

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-10-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

Posing with the fiancé to get a better look around!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Spot

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-11-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Pregnancy pillow snake 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-11-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-10-2019),_Kam_ (12-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Updated Khans furnishings to better accommodate his size. He seemed unsure of the new layout and spent all night exploring. Hopefully hell get accustomed to it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-11-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-11-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-11-2019),_Kam_ (12-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-11-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Updated Khans furnishings to better accommodate his size. He seemed unsure of the new layout and spent all night exploring. Hopefully hell get accustomed to it soon. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Mark 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (12-11-2019)

----------


## Turningstar

My new albino jelly kingsnake, Hannibal.

Sorry for the blurry pics. He had just arrived and was in his tub. I didnt want to stress him by picking him up.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-16-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-12-2019),Jakethesnake69 (12-12-2019),_Kam_ (12-12-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-12-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Here is Prometheus, growing nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-13-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-12-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-16-2019),_dakski_ (12-13-2019),_Dianne_ (12-13-2019),dr del (12-14-2019),_Kam_ (12-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-13-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Well that's a unique way of illustrating your snake's diameter.   :Very Happy:   He's a beauty!

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Wasnt my intention but why not, almost out of the paper towel roll, lol.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Wasnt my intention but why not, almost outgrown the paper towel roll, lol.

----------


## MarkL1561

Who is cuter, Leachie Yoda or Baby Yoda? Be careful how you vote, Yoda is omnipresent and one with the force... He knows where you live haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-16-2019),_dakski_ (12-16-2019),_Kam_ (12-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-16-2019)

----------


## dakski

Behira, Ghost BI.

----------

Bodie (12-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2019),_Kam_ (12-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2019),_Toad37_ (12-16-2019)

----------


## jkrob

Neera - Black Pastel Black Head Beauty 

Enjoying the last day of sunshine before winter settles in




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-17-2019),Bodie (12-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2019),_dakski_ (12-17-2019),dr del (12-17-2019),_Kam_ (12-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Mr. Misha

This is Henry. He's my friendliest BP.

----------

Bodie (12-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-17-2019),_dakski_ (12-17-2019),_Kam_ (12-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

Jeff shed today!

----------

Bodie (12-17-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-18-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-19-2019),_Kam_ (12-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_Toad37_ (12-17-2019)

----------


## LacyBP

> This guy just keeps getting bigger and bigger. He's over 700 grams now.


Wow. What is this breed?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Wow. What is this breed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mexican black king

----------

Bodie (12-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-19-2019),_Kam_ (12-18-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_Toad37_ (12-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez the Guyana, just see him poking out his hide

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-19-2019),_Kam_ (12-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_Toad37_ (12-19-2019),_WrongPython_ (12-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female longicauda boa female  haveing lunch tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-19-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_Toad37_ (12-19-2019),_WrongPython_ (12-19-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

Having a little peek at the world!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-19-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-19-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-19-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Freshly shed and looking great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## bcr229

Stewie, Bredli carpet python, sees you!

----------

Bodie (12-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019),dr del (12-23-2019),_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-21-2019),_Kam_ (12-21-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_Toad37_ (12-21-2019)

----------


## Kam

Enchi Pied


Ivory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

A little somebody went into blue today after a week of hints. Just in time for the holiday madness!



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019),Jakethesnake69 (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie, my Bredli girl. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

The BP boys....
Tyson, vanilla het pied and Dembe, pastel fader. 
Tyson seems to be holding on to a poop, he's looking pretty thick....

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

....and a few of Juice, my Borneo boy. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_dakski_ (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking great!  Guess he's in blue in the last 2 pics...?   :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019),_wnateg_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> He's looking great!  Guess he's in blue in the last 2 pics...?


Well what the heck?!?!   

I'm blaming Tapatalk on this one, hahahaha!! 
I didn't select doubles of Fernie either. For some reason it omitted two and added two doubles.... odd  :Confused: 

...and thank you!  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little harly, my hypo harlequin boa chilling tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019),_dakski_ (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

Pulled Khan out and noticed hes in blue so I conjured up a monsoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-23-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019),_Kam_ (12-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Bit of snake love with my male proven motley and sunglow 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-23-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-25-2019),_Kam_ (12-23-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bodie

I see you!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2019),dr del (01-04-2020),_Kam_ (12-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Turningstar

Someone is enjoying more room to prowl.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-25-2019),_Kam_ (12-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

A quick snap. In the sun thru the window this fine Xmas morning
My male mandarin belly jungle  Leopard  boa
He's so red today

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-25-2019),_dakski_ (12-25-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-27-2019),_Kam_ (12-25-2019),_MarkL1561_ (12-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Turningstar

Hannibal

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-25-2019),_Kam_ (12-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-25-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Well here's current pic of my problem child Bean.  This is one of the baby's I got back in late August.  First it was a regurge, then a mite scare, now a bad shed Ugh.....  

Here she is after a soak to help with the shed removal, it's only about the third time she has been handled since we got her...

But, she's mite free, eating weekly, and the right size feeders, and the bad shed is almost gone, just a spot or 2 left.  

Hopefully 2020 is a good year for her!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-27-2019),_Kam_ (12-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Snakemom85

Bean is such a trooper. Wishing the best!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

_Gocntry_ (12-27-2019)

----------


## Snakemom85

Most recent pics of Jake. Freshly shed and eating. After he drug it all around and picked it up and dunked it in his water bowl.  He finally found the front of the head and ate.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019),_Kam_ (12-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Should really post up more photos of Athena, she is 20 months old and over 1200 grams. Amazing disposition and has been a solid eater. Really enjoy watching the transformation she has gone thru so far.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019),Craiga 01453 (12-31-2019),_dakski_ (12-31-2019),_Kam_ (12-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie in her quarantine enclosure. Her 90 days are almost up, she'll be moving upstairs to the snake room soon. 


Edit: pics came out all distorted again....going to try again. I blame Tapatalk again, hahaha.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Let's try this again....

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019),_Kam_ (12-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She'sooking really great Craig 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She'sooking really great Craig 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Richard! She's made things easy for me, so I can't take all the credit, hahaha. Casey produces some beautiful animals too, so he deserves credit as well.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> A quick snap. In the sun thru the window this fine Xmas morning
> My male mandarin belly jungle  Leopard  boa
> He's so red today
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Very cool!! Leopard is a dwarf blood morph right? What are the adult size ranges for them out of curiosity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-31-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Very cool!! Leopard is a dwarf blood morph right? What are the adult size ranges for them out of curiosity? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mark, no the leopard gene is from the dwarf sonoran boa, females  are very rarely over 5ft more on the 4ft size especially the males 
He's that colour due to the mandarin belly gene in there, I can see why you thought there was blood in there, not even a hypo gene in there, mum was a really dark sonoran boa
There's pics of mum and dad on one of my threads "leopard boas" the mandarin belly is so cool

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## MarkL1561

> Thanks Mark, no the leopard gene is from the dwarf sonoran boa, females  are very rarely over 5ft more on the 4ft size especially the males 
> He's that colour due to the mandarin belly gene in there, I can see why you thought there was blood in there, not even a hypo gene in there, mum was a really dark sonoran boa
> There's pics of mum and dad on one of my threads "leopard boas" the mandarin belly is so cool
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


No I meant dwarf blood as in lineage not the morph. Whoops lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan now 18 months and 38  :Smile:  My apartment lighting kinda sucks but eh haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (12-31-2019),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),_Kam_ (12-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2019),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> No I meant dwarf blood as in lineage not the morph. Whoops lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first bloods came from the dwarf el Salvador boa, the Ron St pierre line but Im sure the Berry bloods are from dwarf Nicaraguan boas

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_MarkL1561_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Maddlesrain

One of the final photos of 2019(: Happy Mew Years everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-31-2019),*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-05-2020),_Kam_ (12-31-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Bodie (01-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-01-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-01-2020),_dakski_ (01-02-2020),dr del (01-04-2020),Jakethesnake69 (01-01-2020),_Kam_ (01-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

. MY female hypo red pastel boa showing off her tail tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-02-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-05-2020),dr del (01-08-2020),_Kam_ (01-02-2020),Maddlesrain (01-02-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-02-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

This is Hal.  The first snake we got December 27, 2018.  

Unfortunately we started out as the "Daughter wanted a snake, get snake, find this forum, learn pet store is clueless and everything is wrong, spend lots of money to fix everything so snake can thrive" scenario

But fix everything we did, I believe it's a male, don't have a starting weight

 But the first weight on him was 02.11.19 @126 grams and his current weight on December 31 2019 was 585 grams.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-04-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## MarkL1561

> This is Hal.  The first snake we got December 27, 2018.  
> 
> Unfortunately we started out as the "Daughter wanted a snake, get snake, find this forum, learn pet store is clueless and everything is wrong, spend lots of money to fix everything so snake can thrive" scenario
> 
> But fix everything we did, I believe it's a male, don't have a starting weight
> 
>  But the first weight on him was 02.11.19 @126 grams and his current weight on December 31 2019 was 585 grams.


Well at least you didnt buy a Burmese or something haha Hopefully now that everything is fixed you can start enjoying Hal instead of stressing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

> Well at least you didnt buy a Burmese or something haha Hopefully now that everything is fixed you can start enjoying Hal instead of stressing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, a year later, no stress on us (me & daughter), no stress on snakes (hopefully),  we are now Hal +5 comfortably in their own snake room

This year will be upgrades in enclosures to give each a reasonable sized forever home.  

A Burmese would have been out of my comfort zone at the time,  glad I didn't end up over doing it.  The last year has been a Huge learning curve

But with all the help from you guys and gals on this site I made it thru and am now quite comfortable taking care of my snakes.  :Good Job:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-04-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Jakethesnake69 (01-10-2020),_Kam_ (01-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-07-2020),aurum (01-10-2020),Bodie (01-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-06-2020),_Kam_ (01-05-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Umm Excuse me..... May I have my tongs back???  (someone was excited to eat)

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-07-2020),Bodie (01-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),_Kam_ (01-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

There just so fast sometimes aren't they, lol

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

PS4 hanging out


Then being a little explorer

----------

Bodie (01-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-07-2020),_Kam_ (01-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bluedevil0584

This is Buddy, my new normal retic.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (01-08-2020),Bodie (01-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-08-2020),_Kam_ (01-07-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_wnateg_ (01-07-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Sigourney (not a typical occurrence, I literally got wrapped into this)



*Deleted the other picture because it was coming out super pixelated for some reason

----------

aurum (01-10-2020),Bodie (01-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-07-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-08-2020),_Kam_ (01-07-2020),_Luvyna_ (01-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

> Sigourney (not a typical occurrence, I literally got wrapped into this)
> 
> 
> 
> *Deleted the other picture because it was coming out super pixelated for some reason


It's really cool when you can have a wild/semi-wild animal comfortably eat out of your hand.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (01-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

I think Bitey is out growing her hide......

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (01-16-2020),Bodie (01-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2020),_Luvyna_ (01-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-10-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Luvyna

> I think Bitey is out growing her hide......


I love BP sandwiches  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It's really cool when you can have a wild/semi-wild animal comfortably eat out of your hand.


...until they fail to recognize where the prey left off & your fingers begin.   :ROFL:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

> ...until they fail to recognize where the prey left off & your fingers begin.


Speaking from experience, I totally agree with you  :ROFL:

----------


## Albert420

Wifey and Frankie

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Waterman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Albert420 (01-14-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (01-16-2020),Bodie (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Near-perfect coil from this girl!



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Albert420 (01-14-2020),aurum (01-14-2020),Bodie (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-13-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Hey Human....  I need more tubes......

----------

Bodie (01-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

aurum (01-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-14-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez showing off his tail, he was so pink last night 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-14-2020),Bodie (01-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-14-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mrs boa waiting for tea last night

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-14-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Mrs boa waiting for tea last night
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Let me guess...English breakfast tea?   :Very Happy:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Let me guess...English breakfast tea?


No RAT a toui


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (01-14-2020),aurum (01-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-14-2020),_Kam_ (01-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_wnateg_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Bean is getting to be a big girl......  I find her on her perch every night when I check on the gang

----------

Bodie (01-15-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-16-2020),_Kam_ (01-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-15-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-17-2020),Bodie (01-15-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-16-2020),_Kam_ (01-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-16-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Nice fresh on my red pastel sunglow motley 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-17-2020),Bodie (01-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-16-2020),dr del (01-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2020),_Kam_ (01-16-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Icarus 

1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"

----------

aurum (01-17-2020),Bodie (01-17-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2020),dr del (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-17-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Giacomo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (01-17-2020),aurum (01-17-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-17-2020),_Kam_ (01-17-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Giacomo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG!!!! Is that hypo burm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-17-2020)

----------


## CALM Pythons

> OMG!!!! Is that hypo burm? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.. 
check out my FB group. Its a no drama group aimed at sharing and helping keepers. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/8705...484/?ref=share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-17-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Yup.. 
> check out my FB group. Its a no drama group aimed at sharing and helping keepers. 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/8705...484/?ref=share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Absololol

I almost got her tongue! Almost...

All of these pics are so pretty!

My snake is    

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2020),_Kam_ (01-17-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-17-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

A nice fresh shed today on my male mandarin belly jungle leopard 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2020),_Kam_ (01-17-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_wnateg_ (01-17-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Tried a little black light on my Albino.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-17-2020),Maddlesrain (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Cheesen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-22-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Alexiel03

My big 2900 gram lesser girl, I believe she is ovulating here 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## MarkL1561

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Jakethesnake69 (01-20-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Rhubarb - my phone's not very good at capturing just how pink she is on her sides or how red her tail is.

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Jakethesnake69 (01-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Artemis - slowly going through some color changes, getting quite a bit darker along her sides. She's such a chill snake (quite literally tonight, as she's been hanging out on her cold side)

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-22-2020),Bluedevil0584 (01-19-2020),Bodie (01-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Jakethesnake69 (01-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2020),_Kam_ (01-18-2020),_MarkL1561_ (01-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-19-2020),_the_rotten1_ (01-19-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-19-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Artemis - slowly going through some color changes, getting quite a bit darker along her sides. She's such a chill snake (quite literally tonight, as she's been hanging out on her cold side)
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk


Very nice, is artemis a longicauda,? Fantastic head spear 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez relaxing tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),_Kam_ (01-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-21-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*You forgot the caption: * *Splish, Splash! (w/lyrics) ~ Bobby Darin*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POGIfdZ87ao

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-20-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Little gomez relaxing tonight 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Wow, Richard, that snake is fire!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-20-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Wow, Richard, that snake is fire!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-20-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

> Very nice, is artemis a longicauda,? Fantastic head spear 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, she is  :Smile:

----------


## richardhind1972

> Yes, she is


I didn't know you had one, tried looking thru your posts and couldn't see anything, very nice indeed 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## WhompingWillow

> I didn't know you had one, tried looking thru your posts and couldn't see anything, very nice indeed 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


No worries, I kind of disappeared from here for a while lol. She's about 1 1/2 years old. Had her since summer 2018. She's already changed color a bunch, something I didn't realize until I looked at photos from when we first got her. Here she is as a baby.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-22-2020),Bodie (01-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),_Kam_ (01-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Starscream



----------

aurum (01-23-2020),Bodie (01-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2020),_Kam_ (01-20-2020),mrhoyo (01-21-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Absololol

A photogenic bask noodle

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

Albert420 (01-22-2020),aurum (01-23-2020),Bodie (01-22-2020),_Kam_ (01-22-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

One of my unplanned babies..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

aurum (01-23-2020),Bodie (01-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-23-2020),_Kam_ (01-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Enjoying a water dish upgrade, like shes an anaconda.

----------

aurum (01-23-2020),Bodie (01-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2020),_Kam_ (01-22-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Took Leviathan out for the first time the other day. Im very happy with the temperament, very relaxed but curious.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-23-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-23-2020),_Kam_ (01-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

I dont think someone fits in his water dish no more,little gomez is a dafty 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-23-2020),Bodie (01-23-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-23-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-24-2020),_Kam_ (01-23-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-23-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Snake:   "I want a pool!  I want a pool!  Or at least my own spa?"   :Very Happy:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

> I dont think someone fits in his water dish no more,little gomez is a dafty 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I have to say you have the best looking boas I've seen on this group since ive joined.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I have to say you have the best looking boas I've seen on this group since ive joined.
> 
> Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk


Thank you ,much appreciated 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Only reptile lovers can really appreciate how adorable this is

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (01-29-2020),Bodie (01-24-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-26-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2020),_Kam_ (01-24-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

When you want to bask after last night's meal but you don't want to leave your log:



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-25-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2020),_Kam_ (01-25-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2020),_Starscream_ (01-25-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Hypo Coral Glow Calico Pinstripe, over 300 grams and hardly any spots  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-26-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-26-2020),_Kam_ (01-26-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (01-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-26-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Only reptile lovers can really appreciate how adorable this is
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 :ROFL: This made me think of a song..."Woma....WowowoWOOma....have you got EATING on your mind?..."   :ROFL: 

In case the song didn't pop into your head like it did mine, here's the original:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW0XZzpuaas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

> Hypo Coral Glow Calico Pinstripe, over 300 grams and hardly any spots 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That is stunning  !

Box it up .... Ill pick it up in about 20 minutes!

 :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-26-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (01-26-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> That is stunning  !
> 
> Box it up .... Ill pick it up in about 20 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well thank you, for now this boy stays put with me, I just like the way it turned out.



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (01-26-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Jack and Sally.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-31-2020),Bodie (01-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-26-2020),_Kam_ (01-26-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-26-2020)

----------


## John1982

Some new falsies(H. gigas) that arrived here a couple weeks ago. Lavender male and 100% het female.

----------

aurum (01-31-2020),Bodie (01-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-26-2020),_Kam_ (01-26-2020),_Southpaw91_ (01-31-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (01-26-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## MarkL1561

Upgraded my KSB enclosure for the better care challenge :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (01-31-2020),aurum (01-31-2020),Bodie (01-31-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),_Kam_ (01-31-2020),mrhoyo (02-01-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## Absololol

My head is my pillow

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-31-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),_Kam_ (01-31-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dembe up close

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-31-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),_Kam_ (01-31-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## Alex Lehner

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),dr del (02-02-2020),_Kam_ (02-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Ariel  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-01-2020),Bodie (02-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),dr del (02-02-2020),_Kam_ (02-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Arya, actually still for a moment, and Clark, in the beginning stages of shed but still looking like 

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-01-2020),Bodie (02-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-01-2020),_cletus_ (02-04-2020),dr del (02-02-2020),_Kam_ (02-01-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-02-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## cletus

- - - Updated - - -

----------

Bodie (02-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My male longicauda before tea tonight, took him out from the female to feed him, he'd refused the last month, but ate straight away tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_cletus_ (02-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020),_WhompingWillow_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Leviathan out and enjoying his tree branch.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-04-2020),_cletus_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Buffy

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My male longicauda before tea tonight, took him out from the female to feed him, he'd refused the last month, but ate straight away tonight 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


He's a shining star, quite literally.   :Bowdown:   I'll bet he's awfully hard to spot when hunting in the natural world too.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> He's a shining star, quite literally.    I'll bet he's awfully hard to spot when hunting in the natural world too.


Thanks bogertophis, yes He's just ridiculously glossy and 100 % pure locality, your right I'm not sure he'd be easily seen in the wild  that's for sure.
It's hard to get the camera to focus on him sometimes 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020)

----------


## cletus

> My male longicauda before tea tonight, took him out from the female to feed him, he'd refused the last month, but ate straight away tonight 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What a stunner!   Those colors just pop!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feeling a little blue, my hypo img, I'm Hoping this is her post ovulation shed,looking how swollen she I'm hoping that there's some nice img motleys in there 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-05-2020),Bodie (02-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_cletus_ (02-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> What a stunner!   Those colors just pop!


Thanks cletus 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> My male longicauda before tea tonight, took him out from the female to feed him, he'd refused the last month, but ate straight away tonight 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Easily one of the best looking snakes on this forum.

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

The hateful, toothed shoelace is feeling just a ~little less hateful 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-04-2020),_Kam_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I hope she out-grows it, lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> I hope she out-grows it, lol.


Shes really not that bad. definitely the most pissy baby Ive ever had though haha. She does okay if I just lift her out on her perch and will eventually relax a little 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-04-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-05-2020),_dakski_ (02-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've known my share of 'shoe-laces with teeth', they're hilarious more than scary.  And she's a gorgeous shoe-lace, so I suspect you'll forgive her... :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-04-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Was trying to get a pre-game pic for Facebook when Mazikeen decided to do a zoomy.

----------

Bodie (02-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),_Kam_ (02-05-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),_dakski_ (02-05-2020),_Kam_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Potatoren

Most recent was welo.  

I also have booper same day/after welo but he wouldnt cooperate for pics and tried to nom on my finger. So enjoy welo and the gif my phone made of her pic set. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-05-2020),_Kam_ (02-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Why yes, that is Grimm in his typical state.

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-05-2020),_dakski_ (02-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-05-2020),_Kam_ (02-05-2020),Maddlesrain (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

Alien (02-06-2020),aurum (02-06-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (02-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-06-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),_Kam_ (02-05-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> 


Them vivs look fantastic 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (02-06-2020),_wnateg_ (02-06-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Having a little post meal bask after our baby switched over to rats from mice! First time, such a good girl. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-06-2020),_cletus_ (02-06-2020),_Kam_ (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## SilentHill

my main squeeze Charlie helping me with homework

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2020),_Kam_ (02-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> my main squeeze Charlie helping me with homework
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nothing better than a little herpetological home-schooling.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Kam_ (02-09-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Gallahad (newly shed)

1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"

----------

Bodie (02-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2020),_dakski_ (02-13-2020),dr del (02-13-2020),_Kam_ (02-13-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-17-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> my main squeeze Charlie helping me with homework
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks like he's learning to read your tarrot cards, lol

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2020),dr del (02-13-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Lesser known fact - snakes can howl  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-13-2020),_dakski_ (02-13-2020),dr del (02-13-2020),_Kam_ (02-13-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Lesser known fact - snakes can howl  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure they can howl...but only for Howl-o-ween... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And they're very partial to "A Rhatsody in Blue"-  :ROFL:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## MarkL1561

Khan going into blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_dakski_ (02-15-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-17-2020),_Kam_ (02-14-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2020),_the_rotten1_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Her first weaner!!! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_Kam_ (02-15-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My 5yr old proven male motley on his branch tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (02-15-2020),Bodie (02-15-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-17-2020),_Kam_ (02-15-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Absololol

This hide is a little too big for me, so instead I'm going to sit in the entrance and bask under the CHE. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-16-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Leviathan decided to hang out last week and play some uno

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-17-2020),_Kam_ (02-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-17-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Caught etso shedding tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-18-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_dakski_ (02-23-2020),_Kam_ (02-18-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie digesting on her perch



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-22-2020),Bodie (02-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_dakski_ (02-23-2020),_Kam_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-20-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Caught my hypo jungle 100%het Berry blood and kahl albino shedding this morning but had to go to work, he was finished for when I got home like, I love how the het blood shows thru 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_dakski_ (02-23-2020),_Kam_ (02-20-2020),_MarkL1561_ (02-20-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Terrible picture but she shed so I brought her out to do a once over and let her explore a little bit. Used that measuring tool, and she's about 6-6.5 ft long.

----------

Bodie (02-21-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-21-2020),_Kam_ (02-27-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Just one of my little babies ..





An update photo of my beaut Pied Royal who after fasting for 15 MONTHS now eats every time but will only take 2 chicks ..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

aurum (02-22-2020),Bodie (02-21-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-21-2020),_Kam_ (02-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Having a munch. She's starting to get big enough to see the keeling of her scales. 

Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (02-22-2020),Bodie (02-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),_Kam_ (02-27-2020),mrhoyo (02-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2020)

----------


## Snakemom85

Peek a boo


Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),_Kam_ (02-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-26-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

My how they grow!  Eggroll was kind enough to pose for a picture  :Smile: 

She (not proven) was my 2nd shelter adoption. I was told she was 1 to 2 years old

 I adopted her early April of last year she was 239 grams. As of December (her last weighing) she was 867 grams "empty"

----------

aurum (02-27-2020),Bodie (02-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),_dakski_ (02-27-2020),_Kam_ (02-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## aerie

Cleo going into shed




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (02-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-27-2020),_Kam_ (02-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Hmm..... Looks like Bean is ready for an upgrade, I don't think she fits anymore  :Surprised:

----------

Bodie (02-28-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-01-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Kam_ (02-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little harly tonight, he's got such amazing tash

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-01-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (02-29-2020),_Kam_ (03-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Got some pretty neat pictures of Leviathan last night

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-01-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

aerie (03-01-2020),Bodie (03-12-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-01-2020),_Kam_ (03-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-02-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Spring is coming!!!
It was pretty warm in the sun today so I took Fernie out for a few quick pics. 
Her colors really pop in the sun. I love the color coming in on her head!!






Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-05-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-05-2020),_Kam_ (03-05-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Somebody's been settling in well. Hopefully we'll get to see some fresh colors soon!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-13-2020),Bodie (03-06-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Why eat, when you can just smell?

----------

aerie (03-13-2020),Bodie (03-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-08-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2020)

----------


## wnateg

watching the camera from work

----------

aerie (03-13-2020),Bodie (03-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-12-2020),_Kam_ (03-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-12-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My female mandarin belly jungle het leopard female, her belly colour is so crazy orange and  her head spear is also so cool 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-13-2020),Bodie (03-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-12-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (03-12-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Icarus 



1.0 Pumpkin Pied "Dante", 1.0 Crystal Ball "Icarus", 1.0 Mystic Potion "Galahad"

----------

aerie (03-13-2020),Bodie (03-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2020),_Kam_ (03-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2020),_the_rotten1_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

A tale of two boas. Turns out Kuzco really is half Adelita's size!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-15-2020),_Caitlin_ (03-14-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (03-16-2020),_Kam_ (03-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> A tale of two boas. Turns out Kuzco really is half Adelita's size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos, so cute

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Gocntry_ (03-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mama quilla being nosey tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-16-2020),Bodie (03-14-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-15-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-19-2020),_Gocntry_ (03-16-2020),_Kam_ (03-14-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-14-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Bout to drop a new album.

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),_Aerries_ (03-20-2020),Bodie (03-15-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-15-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (03-16-2020),_Gocntry_ (03-16-2020),_Kam_ (03-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

We have a very colorful household. Here are a few of the ones that look amazing.

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),aurum (03-16-2020),Bodie (03-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-16-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-19-2020),_Gocntry_ (03-16-2020),_Kam_ (03-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-16-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Pretty sure he thinks no one can see him  :Very Happy:

----------

aerie (03-19-2020),Bodie (03-19-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-19-2020)

----------


## cletus



----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (03-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Rescued/relocated a juvenile racer from a colleagues garage earlier. They look so cool when theyre losing their baby patterns 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-20-2020),_cletus_ (03-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (03-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2020)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-20-2020),_cletus_ (03-20-2020),_Kam_ (03-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2020)

----------


## wnateg

The first time she didnt spaz out when she saw me.

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-20-2020),_cletus_ (03-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_Kam_ (03-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

It's nice and warm on my flat rubber roof. So I took Tyson outside for some sun. I can clearly use some sun as well. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-21-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-21-2020),_cletus_ (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2020),_Kam_ (03-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## cletus

I cleaned enclosures today and snapped a few pics.

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-21-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2020),_Kam_ (03-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2020),_Shayne_ (03-21-2020)

----------


## aurum

Getting started on dinner from her branches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),Bodie (03-21-2020),_cletus_ (03-21-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020),_dakski_ (03-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2020),_Kam_ (03-21-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Our 6 balls together for a quick photo.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),aurum (03-26-2020),Bodie (03-23-2020),_cletus_ (03-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Scrub having a bath

----------

aerie (03-27-2020),aurum (03-26-2020),_cletus_ (03-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2020)

----------


## cletus

> Scrub having a bath


Beautiful snake!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2020),_wnateg_ (03-23-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Ka D'Argo



Chiana



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-30-2020),_cletus_ (03-31-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-30-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-31-2020),_Kam_ (03-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-30-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Latest photo shoot of my unique Imperial Pueblan  ( Hybrid ~ King x Milk) 

Ive changed his tank around  ... added some more branches and created a plateau about 6 off the floor .. theres a heat mat under the tank and a second one one the side warming the moss covered plateau .. he moves from the floor to the higher level throughout the day .. Ive been spraying the moss occasionally when hes not asleep on it .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-31-2020),_Kam_ (03-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks great zinc, them colours are just so cool,
I love to see the natural looking vivs

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Grabbed a photo of my red pastel sunglow motley in the garden today, got quite a good head shot of her

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2020),_Gocntry_ (04-08-2020),_Kam_ (03-31-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (03-31-2020),Zincubus (03-31-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Grabbed a photo of my pastel motley too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-31-2020),Bodie (03-31-2020),_cletus_ (03-31-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-31-2020),_Kam_ (03-31-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (03-31-2020),Zincubus (03-31-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Grabbed a photo of my red pastel sunglow motley in the garden today, got quite a good head shot of her
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Beaut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Grabbed a photo of my pastel motley too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Fabulouso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_cletus_ (03-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Beaut 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks zinc 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## FollowTheSun



----------

Bodie (03-31-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-31-2020),_cletus_ (03-31-2020),dr del (03-31-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2020),_Kam_ (03-31-2020)

----------


## wnateg

I offer one snake picture



So I can post one caiman picture

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-31-2020),_cletus_ (03-31-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2020),dr del (04-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (04-01-2020),_Kam_ (03-31-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Looks great zinc, them colours are just so cool,
> I love to see the natural looking vivs
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I put a second layer of moss over the first one and hes started sleeping in between the two layers  :Smile: 
That will be great when hes in shed mode as I could just lightly spray the moss  :Smile: 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-03-2020),_cletus_ (04-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Ive updated my Coastal Cali Kings viv today .. added more bark pieces as hes so very shy ..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Bodie (04-03-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-03-2020),_cletus_ (04-03-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-03-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-03-2020),_Kam_ (04-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2020)

----------


## Toad37

My sweet girl Jill is getting darker as she gets some age.

And then there's my little wild child buttercup. Everything is food to her!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-03-2020),Bodie (04-03-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),_cletus_ (04-03-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-04-2020),_Kam_ (04-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020),vivi (04-03-2020)

----------


## Absololol

My snake enjoys killing her plants by pushing them up against the heat lamp. At least she looks cute. Here's her in 'hunting' mode. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2020),_Kam_ (04-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2020),vivi (04-04-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Maybe 'cause it's not MY hand, but that's just so  :ROFL: -

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-06-2020),_Kam_ (04-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2020),_Toad37_ (04-04-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Somebody enjoyed her drink from the spray bottle this morning.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (04-05-2020),aurum (04-07-2020),Bodie (04-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-05-2020),_cletus_ (04-07-2020),_Gocntry_ (04-08-2020),_Kam_ (04-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

A litter pic before some get picked up this week

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (04-05-2020),aurum (04-07-2020),Bodie (04-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-05-2020),_cletus_ (04-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-06-2020),dr del (04-05-2020),_Gocntry_ (04-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-05-2020),_Kam_ (04-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-05-2020),_Rob_ (04-05-2020),vivi (04-05-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## vivi

Those are so colorful!!!!! I love them.  :Snake:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## Kam

They are gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thanks kam and vivi, I've done a little video on the boa section under motley babies

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (04-05-2020),vivi (04-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I took advantage of the beautiful day and spent a few hours outside. I figured I'd bring a few snakes out for some sun too. 

Tyson the BP two days after a shed...

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-07-2020),Bodie (04-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-06-2020),_cletus_ (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-06-2020),_Kam_ (04-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and Cornell the JCP 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-07-2020),Bodie (04-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-06-2020),_cletus_ (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-06-2020),_Kam_ (04-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Turningstar

Fat Man in a Little Coat....lol

Crazy how fast they grow. He fit in there with room to spare in November!

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (04-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-06-2020),_cletus_ (04-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-06-2020),_Kam_ (04-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Fat Man in a Little Coat....lol
> 
> Crazy how fast they grow. He fit in there with room to spare in November!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


If you painted eyes on the shell & added some fringe "hair", he'd look like a Muppet!   :Very Happy:   I guess even snakes can have trouble living down their "baby pictures".  :Wink:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020),vivi (04-06-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Grabbed a couple of pics in the garden tonight, while waiting for my lock down birthday tea
Gomez was quite purplish tonight and my hypo jungle het blood is a crazy colour, I live how the het blood shows thru

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-08-2020),Bodie (04-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-08-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),_cletus_ (04-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2020),_Gocntry_ (04-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020),_Kam_ (04-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020),_Rob_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> ...and Cornell the JCP 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Looking great craig

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Was out working in the yard the other day, and besides a nice case of poison ivy  :Sigh2: , 

I found a few of these guys and moved them before I ran the mower.

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-08-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),_cletus_ (04-08-2020),_Kam_ (04-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-09-2020),vivi (04-08-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Looking great craig...


Pretty sure that's not Craig in the photos... :ROFL:  I could be wrong though?

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Was out working in the yard the other day, and besides a nice case of poison ivy , 
> 
> I found a few of these guys and moved them before I ran the mower....


My hero!  & theirs too!   :Dance:  :Good Job:

----------


## jmcrook

You know someone needs a tap with a hook or just to be left alone when their pupils are this big ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),_cletus_ (04-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2020),_Kam_ (04-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## Turningstar

Somebody's getting big! Hard to believe how much he has changed in 4 months.

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),_cletus_ (04-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2020),_Kam_ (04-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-13-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Definitely the best working from home partner 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-25-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-25-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-25-2020),_SilentHill_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

Since I've been working from home, Sugar here has been wanting out of his enclosure more often for some reason. So I put one of his favorite pieces of cork bark on the footstool next to my desk, and he's been hanging out there for probably 30-40 minutes a day. I'm not sure why he's been doing this, but he's been a very nice work-from-home companion![IMG][/IMG]

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-25-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-25-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

> Pretty sure that's not Craig in the photos... I could be wrong though?


Sure it is. Craig is Manimal!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

> Was out working in the yard the other day, and besides a nice case of poison ivy , 
> 
> I found a few of these guys and moved them before I ran the mower.


OMGOSH SO SMOL!!! dekay's brown snake maybe?  Nice find!!!

----------


## Gocntry

> OMGOSH SO SMOL!!! dekay's brown snake maybe?  Nice find!!!



I thought they were baby Garter snakes...  I'm in Northern Va, are Dekay's up here??  

My buddy ask if that was a baby Copperhead, I said I didn't know but I wasn't the one holding it so I was good  :ROFL:

----------

_Southpaw91_ (04-25-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

> I thought they were baby Garter snakes...  I'm in Northern Va, are Dekay's up here??  
> 
> My buddy ask if that was a baby Copperhead, I said I didn't know but I wasn't the one holding it so I was good


Yeah I just googled and based on the size and markings looks like a dekay's

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Gocntry_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Bodie

Agree with southpaw....I find these guys in our mulch piles in the back of our yards all the time here in florida...along with ring necks too.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-25-2020),_Gocntry_ (04-26-2020),_Southpaw91_ (04-25-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Lurking murder worm...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-25-2020),_dakski_ (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-27-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

Glamour shot of Luna just before dark!! Her black AP cage makes for some great photos.  I'm gonna have to get my real camera out one of these days.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-25-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Been working on trust and getting rhe japanese rat snake to come out on her own. She wants to, but she's still pretty nervous about it.

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_dakski_ (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Bodie



----------

aurum (05-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_dakski_ (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## SilentHill

Moonshine saying hai

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_dakski_ (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

Had the nice camera out today. 

Got most of the snakes. A little glare from the flash, especially on Solana the Scaleless Sunglow Motley Red-Factor Corn. However, it's the best I can do until it gets nicer outside.

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (04-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-27-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Alien

In my other thread I built a new enclosure (over many months) and recently added plants to finalize the bioactive part. I think he likes the plants.

----------

Bodie (04-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-28-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2020),_rock_ (05-16-2020),_Southpaw91_ (04-27-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell, my JCP showing off his arboreal skills



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (05-04-2020),aurum (05-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-28-2020),_Kam_ (04-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2020),_Southpaw91_ (04-28-2020),vivi (04-28-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

> Cornell, my JCP showing off his arboreal skills
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Lovely coloring! I adore the orange-yellow gradient!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

It took a few days for me to get around to posting, but here are a few pics of Fernie post shed. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (05-04-2020),aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (05-04-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-04-2020),_Kam_ (05-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020),_Southpaw91_ (05-04-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Her favourite log-on-log hiding spot meant I got a kind of cute picture. She came out to say hi after she heard me take her shed out. Food was definitely on the brain. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-05-2020),Bodie (05-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_Kam_ (05-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2020)

----------


## Nick_MD

More garters.  I think I interrupted their intimate moment.



A closer shot of the male.  Does he look upset I scared off the female?

----------

Bodie (05-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-06-2020),_Kam_ (05-06-2020),vivi (05-06-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

When I first adopted Sicle I had a bunch of papertowel tubes in a 20 gallon tank, He loved those

We got some BIG tubes used as packing at work the other day..  I took one home and put it in his Exo-Terra

Needless to say I found him already using it, and he can fit all the way in with room to spare (he's about 4' + now)

----------

Bodie (05-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_Kam_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My nice female sunglow motley tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-06-2020),Bodie (05-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2020),_Kam_ (05-06-2020),mrhoyo (05-17-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020),vivi (05-06-2020)

----------


## aurum

My speckled king resting on one of her ledges and then getting interested in my phone. I love seeing her use the decor I give her, its so rewarding!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-11-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2020),_Kam_ (05-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-06-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

aerie (05-12-2020),aurum (05-06-2020),Bodie (05-11-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2020),mrhoyo (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2020),_rock_ (05-16-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Saw her back poking out today and couldn't help but laugh. She used to squeeze herself inside there when she was smaller but now she can't help spilling out. She's going to have to use one of her many other hiding spots if she doesn't want this to happen 



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-15-2020),Bodie (05-11-2020),_Kam_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## dakski



----------

Alien (05-15-2020),aurum (05-15-2020),Bodie (05-15-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2020),dr del (05-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-16-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-16-2020),Jboyzboas (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-15-2020),mrhoyo (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-15-2020),_the_rotten1_ (05-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Can't deal with the nonsense sometimes, literally eating upside down with her head wedged between two pieces of wood  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (05-17-2020),aurum (05-16-2020),Bodie (05-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-16-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Triple Het True Ghost Pied on the way ....should keep me busy for a while 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (05-17-2020),aurum (05-16-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (05-28-2020),Bodie (05-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),dr del (05-17-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-16-2020),_Kam_ (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2020),_rlditmars_ (05-16-2020),_Southpaw91_ (05-16-2020),_the_rotten1_ (05-16-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

aerie (05-17-2020),aurum (05-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-16-2020),_Kam_ (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2020),_the_rotten1_ (05-16-2020)

----------


## aerie

Her tail wrapped around my middle finger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-17-2020),Bodie (05-17-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),dr del (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Her tail wrapped around my middle finger....


So you could say, she's learning to 'sign'?   :ROFL:

----------

aerie (05-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Odin being a goof ball lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-17-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Baby 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (05-24-2020),aurum (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-18-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

A tale of two boas...





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (05-24-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-24-2020),_dakski_ (05-18-2020),Jboyzboas (05-17-2020),_Kam_ (05-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Got a snoot pic

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (05-24-2020),aurum (05-18-2020),Bodie (05-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-24-2020),dr del (05-19-2020),LyraIsGray (05-19-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## e_nigma

She is blue eyed, hissing, coiled and let me know that she has no intent to allow for any photos.. also, as I weigh 92986 grams.. she called me fat.

I added a photo, of the latest photo, it is not appearing and this comment is coming off not in a fashion I intended. I am still struggle using images on this forum, sorry!

----------

Rex The Rat (05-18-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Just came in yesterday- the newest addition.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-28-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-29-2020),_dakski_ (05-28-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-30-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Dante (Pumpkin pied): He just turned a year old last week. Second picture is when I first got him as a hatchling (for reference).


Last picture is my other two boys, Icarus (Crystal ball) and Gallahad (Mystic Potion).

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-28-2020),christineho (05-28-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-30-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-29-2020)

----------


## christineho

> Dante (Pumpkin pied): He just turned a year old last week. Second picture is when I first got him as a hatchling (for reference).
> 
> 
> Last picture is my other two boys, Icarus (Crystal ball) and Gallahad (Mystic Potion).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


These are all so beautiful!

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## rock

> Just came in yesterday- the newest addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Whaaattt!?!  Amazing.  What type of snake is this?

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

> Whaaattt!?!  Amazing.  What type of snake is this?


White lipped python

----------

_rock_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Whaaattt!?!  Amazing.  What type of snake is this?


That's a d'alberts white lipped python.

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> Whaaattt!?!  Amazing.  What type of snake is this?


Sorry, I should have clarified in the original post. It's already been answered, but yeah, he's a Northern White-lipped python. Sorong locality.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-29-2020),_rock_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## rock

> White lipped python


Fantastic!  The face reminded me of a Boelen's.

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

"Don't you dare touch this remote! I'm watching Animal Planet"

"Fine, but we're changing it if Pitbulls and Parolees comes on"

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-07-2020),Bodie (05-29-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-01-2020),_dakski_ (06-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-01-2020),_Gocntry_ (05-30-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-29-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> "Don't you dare touch this remote! I'm watching Animal Planet"
> 
> "Fine, but we're changing it if Pitbulls and Parolees comes on"
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


He has become the master of the TV  :ROFL:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> He has become the master of the TV


I'm fine with it so far, he has good taste in TV shows.  :Wink:  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-01-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Can always tell when she's ready to shed. She sits in the entrance of her oversized cave and just... Stares. Cutie. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-02-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-01-2020),_dakski_ (06-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-01-2020),Gio (06-02-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-01-2020),_Stearns84_ (06-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-03-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-02-2020),_dakski_ (06-02-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-02-2020)

----------


## Toad37

I see your bredli and match you one. This is Stuart after a fresh shed

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-07-2020),Bodie (06-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-04-2020),LyraIsGray (06-05-2020),Namea (08-15-2020)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Artemis, freshly shed

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-07-2020),Bodie (06-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-04-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> I see your bredli and match you one. This is Stuart after a fresh shed
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Mines not Bredli, but yours looks rad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Toad37_ (06-05-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Mines not Bredli, but yours looks rad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow I'm a noob! That picture is very deceiving!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Taken a few minutes ago, first baby of the season, and already giving me attitude 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-07-2020),Alien (06-05-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (06-08-2020),Bodie (06-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-05-2020),_dakski_ (06-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-05-2020),LyraIsGray (06-06-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-05-2020),_Southpaw91_ (06-05-2020),_Toad37_ (06-05-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Sigourney. My little derp. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2020),_SilentHill_ (06-09-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little gomez was looking dapper tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-09-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-09-2020)

----------


## SilentHill

recent hatchling

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-09-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Taken a few minutes ago, first baby of the season, and already giving me attitude 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Super cute!!!!!!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (06-09-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sigourney. My little derp. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I think I'm in love!   :Love:  :Love:   Such gorgeous deep coloration too.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (06-12-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Because egg pics never get old 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-09-2020)

----------


## Skyrivers

:d:d:d:d




> because egg pics never get old 
> 
> sent from my sm-g981u1 using tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (06-09-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Down the hatch! She's exactly as happy as she looks.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## PartySnake13

This is about a month ago, she’s almost twice as big now!

She never misses a meal!


Super Lesser Champagne, possible for many other things.

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Because egg pics never get old 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Is there anything cuter than a baby hognose hatching?  :Love:

----------

_Aerries_ (06-10-2020),_L.West_ (06-12-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (06-10-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Buttercup just shed this morning. She's lightening up a lot

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-10-2020),_dakski_ (06-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-09-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (06-10-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Anyone wants a bowl of noodles 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (06-10-2020),Bodie (06-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2020),_dakski_ (06-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020),_Toad37_ (06-10-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-13-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Is there anything cuter than a baby hognose hatching?


Honestly out of the various species of snakes I have hatched they are my favorite, even though it's not the main species I work with.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Begging for food as soon as the lights went out! It wasn't even feeding day!

----------

Bodie (06-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020),_Toad37_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Anyone wants a bowl of noodles 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Holy cow what are those?!?! I wish my spaghetti looked like that!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (06-13-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> I think I'm in love!    Such gorgeous deep coloration too.


The eyes get me everytime. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-12-2020),dr del (06-14-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-12-2020),_Southpaw91_ (06-12-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Holy cow what are those?!?! I wish my spaghetti looked like that!


Those are albino condas and albino super condas 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Just clowning around!

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-13-2020),dr del (06-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-13-2020),_Southpaw91_ (06-13-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-13-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Just clowning around!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Wow some stunners in there 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (06-13-2020)

----------


## Absololol

My gorgeous lass. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-13-2020),_dakski_ (06-13-2020),dr del (06-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Here's Alice with a fresh shed and there's me cautiously trying not to get bit lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-13-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-15-2020),dr del (06-14-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Bodie

> Here's Alice with a fresh shed and there's me cautiously trying not to get bit lol



I thought that second pic was a bite pic.....had to do a double take.     Initially the angle looked like he was latched on to your arm to me

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-13-2020),_Toad37_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Here's Alice with a fresh shed and there's me cautiously trying not to get bit lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Alice is looking great & I'd definitely not want a face-tag from a snake that size.  It's always a consideration when you're holding a snake that's aiming for your face, too, but unless that species is somehow more inclined to bite than the various kinds I've kept & worked with, personally I'd work with her some to reduce the chance of her fearing faces to the point where she might someday strike out & nail either you or a family member.  Until they learn otherwise, most snakes are wary of our faces, assuming we might be predators, & I like to make sure they never tag mine by working with them.  

Not so much any more, but I've done educational programs with many of my snakes for many years, with no one ever getting bit, not me & not the public.  I believe in training for prevention, by getting my snakes used to feeling safe right up next to my face, with me breathing on them & touching them to my face.  I don't allow them to approach me the way yours is though, I get them used to going sideways in front of my face, while being cuddled so they feel 'safe' with me, then very slightly & gently "restrained" thru my hands while they learn that the touch & nearness of my face is totally safe.  While I've never kept "giant" constrictors or done this with them, I've certainly done this with plenty of others that I guarantee you'd think twice+++ about.  :Wink:   Anyway, just a thought, not trying to be controversial, & it's nothing to rush into...gradual works just fine, & always paying close attention to the snake's body language.  If in doubt, wear glasses too.  (I don't normally but it wouldn't be wrong either.)  I just find that snakes do learn, & when they feel safe with us, bites are very very rare, & that's the way I like it....with my snakes "face tame", just in case.  It makes them less likely to panic bite, for example, if suddenly someone (or the family dog) rushes into the room & spooks them while you're holding them.

----------

_Toad37_ (06-14-2020)

----------


## Toad37

She used to do very well with handling and I never had an issue with her but then one day like a light switch she changed. To my knowledge nothing "traumatic" happened to her to make her as defensive as she is now. She just thoroughly doesn't enjoy being handled at all. I do still handle her but now I do it less since she obviously hates it and I always have a hook (it's beside me on the couch out of frame) and I don't allow anyone near her when I have her out because of how jumpy she is. I don't love her any less because of it, if anything I want to handle her more to try to get her to calm down lol.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-15-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-15-2020),dr del (06-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-15-2020),_Toad37_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stunning that colour is insane 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Food coma time.

----------

aurum (06-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-15-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-15-2020),dr del (06-25-2020),Namea (08-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few random shots of my JCP, Cornell. He just celebrated his first hatch day. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-16-2020),dr del (06-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-15-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_Toad37_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and a few of Fernie, my Bredli Python. She'll be a year old next month. 


 



Ggggrrrrrrrr.... Tapatalk screwed me again!! 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-16-2020),_Toad37_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...sorry, hopefully tapa cooperates this time...




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (06-16-2020),Bodie (06-15-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-16-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-15-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-16-2020),_Toad37_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## Absololol

I wonder if it's comfy to constantly rest your head on your own body. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-16-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wonder if it's comfy to constantly rest your head on your own body. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It sure LOOKS comfy, & besides, it's a great way to hide a predatory face from clueless prey... :Snake2: 

Coils also come in handy when you don't have a glass to drink from...must be nice to "travel so lightly" thru life?  I mean we humans spend all our time getting all this stuff we have to take care of & haul around, whereas snakes are just "good to go".   :Very Happy:

----------

Absololol (06-16-2020),Alien (06-16-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-16-2020)

----------


## Gocntry

Sicle practicing his knot tying  :Very Happy:

----------


## 67temp

A couple of phantom corn hatchlings.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aerie (06-18-2020),Bodie (06-17-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-22-2020),_dakski_ (06-22-2020),_Toad37_ (06-17-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Apparently she's a tree snake now!  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-25-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Apparently she's a tree snake now!  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


But... royal pythons are terrestrial, yeah? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (06-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Charli Mae

New membership shirt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-26-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-25-2020),_dakski_ (06-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-25-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2020),_Toad37_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My Peruvian longicauda female

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Alexiel03 (06-28-2020),Bodie (06-28-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),_cletus_ (07-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-28-2020),_Toad37_ (06-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez flashing his tail tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-28-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),_cletus_ (07-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-28-2020),_Toad37_ (06-28-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-04-2020),Bodie (06-28-2020),*Bogertophis* (06-28-2020),_cletus_ (07-03-2020),_dakski_ (07-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2020),_Toad37_ (06-28-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I love the enclosure you set up for that animal. Perfect camouflage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Alexiel03

One of the banana sugar spider babies 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-04-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (07-03-2020),Bodie (06-29-2020),_cletus_ (07-03-2020),_dakski_ (07-03-2020),dr del (07-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-29-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Sigourney deep in shed, switching into defense-mode as I go to change her water.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-04-2020),Bodie (07-03-2020),_cletus_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## cletus

Took a couple of the crew out for some sun today. Harley is getting big!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (07-03-2020),aurum (07-04-2020),Bodie (07-03-2020),_dakski_ (07-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-03-2020),_Toad37_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Snoot 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-03-2020),_cletus_ (07-04-2020)

----------


## cletus

Geeze he looks so skinny in these pics.  I swear I'm feeding him.  Lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-04-2020),Bodie (07-03-2020),_dakski_ (07-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-03-2020),_Toad37_ (07-03-2020)

----------


## 67temp

A little red, white and blue(ish) for your 4th.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-04-2020),_Ba11er_ (07-24-2020),Bodie (07-10-2020),_cletus_ (07-04-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020),_dakski_ (07-09-2020),dr del (07-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-04-2020),_Starscream_ (07-04-2020),_Toad37_ (07-04-2020)

----------


## cletus



----------

aurum (07-09-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020),_dakski_ (07-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Jeff and Behira. I'd show all three boas, but Feliz is deep in blue.

----------

Bodie (07-10-2020),_cletus_ (07-10-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Leonard Eugene just being a stud. Cant wait to see him at 5-6 eventually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-10-2020),Bodie (07-10-2020),_cletus_ (07-10-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020),_dakski_ (07-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (08-30-2020),John1982 (07-10-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few pics of my Bredli girl, Fernie and my JCP, Cornell. I think they look good against the white sheet in the natural sunlight. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (07-10-2020),_cletus_ (07-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-10-2020),John1982 (07-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

My mom with Behira and Yafe.

----------

Bodie (07-15-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-22-2020),dr del (07-16-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-15-2020),_Toad37_ (07-15-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Sneaky

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Dembe hanging out watching TV with me last night.




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My little Willow buddy



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell will have a fresh outfit in a few days...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2020),_Toad37_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Mr. Misha

This my boy Izzy from our latest shoot.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Her favourite lookout spot when she's hongry but also feeling lazy. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2020)

----------


## rlditmars

Fire Ghost het Pied

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (08-01-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020)

----------


## Emilio

Yesterday growing nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-27-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2020),_Spicey_ (07-25-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Just upgraded Anubis to her new home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-28-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-27-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-27-2020),Igotsmallballs (07-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2020),_Toad37_ (07-27-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-27-2020)

----------


## wnateg



----------

*Bogertophis* (07-28-2020),cincy (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_dakski_ (07-28-2020),dr del (07-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-27-2020),Igotsmallballs (07-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-28-2020),_Toad37_ (07-28-2020)

----------


## Aerries

> 


Eeeekkkkk my dream snake!!!!! Im actually planning in the next few years to get one! So for now to start the process of getting everything for the enclosures that Ill need. Only difference will be is I want a Basin .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-28-2020),_wnateg_ (07-28-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Because it's not always about Ball Pythons  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (08-01-2020),*Bogertophis* (07-28-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_dakski_ (07-30-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-28-2020),_Toad37_ (07-28-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh skin on this smoke show 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),cincy (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_dakski_ (07-30-2020),dr del (07-31-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-29-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (07-29-2020),_Toad37_ (07-29-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Peaches just molted a few days ago and she's looking really good. I know it's not a snake but humor me!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-30-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Anubis again....I cant get enough of her Smart girl name that quote! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_dakski_ (07-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-30-2020),_Toad37_ (07-30-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez last night 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (07-30-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-30-2020),_Toad37_ (07-30-2020)

----------


## Aerries

> Anubis again....I cant get enough of her Smart girl name that quote! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops its actually Clever girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

> Oops its actually Clever girl 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jurassic Park!

----------

_Aerries_ (07-30-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Best picture I could get of the newest addition. Very shy, very small.
Leopard Xtreme Gene PH Pied 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),cincy (08-05-2020),Namea (08-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Medusa my hypo. Img looking great in the sun

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (08-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),cincy (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mama quilla, my female longicauda in the sun this afternoon 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (08-05-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),cincy (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few shots of Cornell, my JCP. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## Absololol

She's due a feed tomorrow. But I think she wanted it today. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Igotsmallballs (08-06-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2020)

----------


## Igotsmallballs

Lol. Most oldest does that around feed day. Senses my movement and comes out like....did you bring food!

----------

Absololol (08-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie, my Bredli girl, posing on the shepherds pole. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Absololol (08-07-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),_Toad37_ (08-06-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Yep! She was hongry. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),_the_rotten1_ (08-08-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Our male Japanese ratsnake.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (08-08-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2020),_Toad37_ (08-08-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Our male Japanese ratsnake.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Awsome photo 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-10-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My male hypo jungle, love his odd coloured tongue

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-10-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-10-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_Toad37_ (08-08-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> Awsome photo 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you, im kind surprised he cooperated for the pics.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2020)

----------


## Absololol

Can't get over my camera recognising her alien head as a face lol 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-10-2020),_dakski_ (08-10-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-10-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-11-2020)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Feeding time for my ratsnake

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-10-2020),_Toad37_ (08-10-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

Grabbed a few while holding Luna this evening.  Some a little out of focus but still super cute lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-10-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-11-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-11-2020)

----------


## Spicey

Lol, won't let me link to the members' gallery.  Never mind, then.

----------


## richardhind1972

Gomez my Guyana bc on the cruise tonight 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-11-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (08-30-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-12-2020),Namea (08-15-2020),_Toad37_ (08-15-2020)

----------


## Spicey



----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2020),_Toad37_ (08-15-2020)

----------


## Alex Lehner

One of my favorite pictures to date...caught him in a rainbow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

Namea (08-15-2020)

----------


## Namea

He's a good baby. <3

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-15-2020)

----------


## Namea

> Best picture I could get of the newest addition. Very shy, very small.
> Leopard Xtreme Gene PH Pied 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


OMG that little nosey peeking out. How adorable!! <3

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Its a Christmas miracle. Had her out for 20-30min earlier and she stopped moving for like 12sec.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-15-2020),Namea (08-16-2020),_Toad37_ (08-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Its a Christmas miracle. Had her out for 20-30min earlier and she stopped moving for like 12sec.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little early for Christmas...? but okay   :Very Happy:   I hope you have many more miracles to come...

----------


## WrongPython

Hunting already? Looks like they're settling in from the move just fine.



Seems like we'll be having our first post-shed photoshoot in the new digs soon!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-19-2020),Namea (08-19-2020),_Toad37_ (08-19-2020)

----------


## Toad37

My son's corn snake just shed. Hard to believe this guy was no bigger than a pencil when we got him a little over a year ago.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-21-2020),dr del (08-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Woke up to a full intact shed from my male Brisbane Carpet this morning. Will try to get better pics later if I have time.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-21-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (09-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-21-2020),_Toad37_ (08-21-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mama quilla tonight 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-21-2020),dr del (08-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2020),_Toad37_ (08-21-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-21-2020)

----------


## Toad37

My little ij girl Agnes just shed out tonight and is looking beautiful. Look at that blue tongue!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-21-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2020)

----------


## Charles8088

1. BEL
2. MBK
3. Normal BP
4. CK

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),dr del (08-22-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_Toad37_ (08-22-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Getting so big, so fast. 

"Eudora"

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-26-2020),dr del (08-25-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (08-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2020)

----------


## Mr. Misha

Here's an after and before of Sam in all his loveliness. He's turning 7 this December.

When he was a baby, his hole body was pure white. He's been gaining black scales as he been getting older which is cool to watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-26-2020),_Gocntry_ (09-01-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2020),_Spicey_ (08-26-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-26-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

:Snake: 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-28-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (08-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2020),_Toad37_ (08-26-2020)

----------


## Hmoore1984

One of my larger Guyana redtail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-28-2020),_dakski_ (09-03-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2020),_Toad37_ (08-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> One of my larger Guyana redtail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stunner 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (08-29-2020)

----------


## Kam

Medusa





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Charles8088_ (08-31-2020),_dakski_ (09-03-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (08-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## Namea



----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen in the hand to show how big she getting these days.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-03-2020),_Charles8088_ (09-05-2020),_dakski_ (09-03-2020),_Kam_ (09-03-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (09-03-2020),Namea (09-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2020),snekky (03-12-2021)

----------


## Absololol

You haz food? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-04-2020),_Charles8088_ (09-05-2020),_Kam_ (09-03-2020),_Mr. Misha_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Freshly shed Miami phase corn.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-04-2020),_Charles8088_ (09-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-05-2020),_Kam_ (09-04-2020),_Toad37_ (09-04-2020),_WrongPython_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Freshly shed Miami phase corn.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Please stop making me want one of these!   :Razz:   I have enough snakes already...

----------

_Charles8088_ (09-05-2020),Namea (09-05-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Maze eating only 2 days after going into her enclosure. Guess she's happy with it.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),_Charles8088_ (09-05-2020),_Kam_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## Charles8088

0.1 rescue

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_Kam_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (09-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2020),_Starscream_ (09-06-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> Please stop making me want one of these!    I have enough snakes already...


Lucky for you her babies are all sold out for this year......but  there is more to come next year.  :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

The newest addition; a female Black Pastel Orange Ghost. No name yet

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-10-2020)

----------


## 67temp

This guy loves to bite.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-10-2020),_Kam_ (09-10-2020),_Toad37_ (09-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice, my Borneo STP boy



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2020),_Toad37_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tyson shed last night and wanted to show off....



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2020),snekky (03-12-2021)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell, the JCP and my Bredli girl, Fernie. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-11-2020),_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2020),_Toad37_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

Jeff shed. iPhone pics (and indoors no less) do not do him justice. He GLOWS.

----------

Alien (09-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-12-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-12-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (09-13-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020),_Toad37_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Kam

Medusa was my personal assistant yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-12-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-12-2020),_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

My hypo jungle with his tongue out

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Alien (09-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-12-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-12-2020),_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (09-13-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_Toad37_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe post shed.

----------

aurum (09-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020),_Toad37_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

What a difference a year can make.

"Little" Sigourney (2 feet and 300 grams)



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-18-2020),_Toad37_ (09-17-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

The food only just reached their stomach and they're already begging for more!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_dakski_ (09-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-18-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-18-2020),_Toad37_ (09-18-2020)

----------


## Starscream

Mazikeen doing her best "let me out" face.

----------

aurum (09-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_dakski_ (09-20-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Handling session with my rlt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_dakski_ (09-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-20-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

A few pics from sheds the past 10 days here in the dakski/Sunshinewalker household.

----------

Alien (09-20-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-07-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (09-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fall wishes from Cosmo




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Willow sends his autumn greetings




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Juice looking good in the fall leaves




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2020),_Charles8088_ (10-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-07-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-07-2020)

----------


## Charles8088

Luna (the white girl) and Tynee (the black girl).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-07-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (10-09-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2020)

----------


## Charles8088

> Juice looking good in the fall leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A collage celebrating Fernie's one year anniversary at home! 





Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_Charles8088_ (10-09-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-10-2020),_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Albino Royals ... then again Ive got 6 of them  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

> I love Albino Royals ... then again Ive got 6 of them 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have wanted one for eons, but never could afford. Lets just never willing to pay the price that I have seen them. Ended going to a repticon and fell in love with her. I had named her and everything. I didnt want to get anything, but she chose me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> I have wanted one for eons, but never could afford. Lets just never willing to pay the price that I have seen them. Ended going to a repticon and fell in love with her. I had named her and everything. I didnt want to get anything, but she chose me. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres just something extra special about them I think .. new morphs come and go but the Albinos always seem to be everyones fave or second favourite morph .


They look amazing when you have dark coloured orchid/repti  bark as substrate!
The first photo is of mum and dad synchronised feeding session  :Smile: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Theres just something extra special about them I think .. new morphs come and go but the Albinos always seem to be everyones fave or second favourite morph .
> 
> 
> They look amazing when you have dark coloured orchid/repti  bark as substrate!
> The first photo is of mum and dad synchronised feeding session 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medusa is finally settled and moving around now. So I have increased her food size. Funny I am just getting back in the house and she is about to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

I caught Cornell starting his shed last night. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_dakski_ (10-13-2020),_Kam_ (10-13-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here's Cornell after his shed



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_dakski_ (10-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (10-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Snagrio

Zebes, my 4 month old banana BP. Was resting my hand and he decided to mosey through and lie there as if I were his personal heat pillow.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_Kam_ (10-21-2020),Quarks (10-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_dakski_ (10-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2020),_Kam_ (10-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-21-2020),_Toad37_ (10-21-2020)

----------


## Kam

This little fellow keeps calling my name. I dont know why. Every time I go get food Medusa, I have to hold him. 











I apologize in advance for my ginormous hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_dakski_ (10-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A ladder + prop branch + New England in the fall + Fernie = some nice pics




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),_Awesomethepossum_ (10-23-2020),*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (10-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2020),_Toad37_ (10-23-2020)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Makaria, my little Russian boa, eating her first f/t pink tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (10-25-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-01-2020),_Kam_ (10-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2020),_Toad37_ (10-23-2020)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Had this guy out admiring his pattern and coloration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-01-2020),_dakski_ (11-01-2020),_Kam_ (11-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020),_Toad37_ (11-01-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Had this guy out admiring his pattern and coloration 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap that tail is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (11-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Death From Above



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (11-09-2020),_Kam_ (11-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2020),_Toad37_ (11-10-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Kunishar jap rat

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_dakski_ (12-04-2020),_Kam_ (11-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Someone's got the in-blue blues.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (12-03-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_dakski_ (12-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-02-2020),_Kam_ (12-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2020)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My female and male albino balls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2020),_dakski_ (12-04-2020),_Kam_ (12-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> My female and male albino balls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Albinos ... they always look so gorgeous... timeless gems ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

These arent mine ( sadly )  :Sad: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (12-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2020),snekky (03-12-2021)

----------


## dakski



----------

_67temp_ (12-06-2020),Alien (12-04-2020),aurum (12-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-05-2020),_Kam_ (12-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## gerguera

This is Pixel  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-05-2020),_Kam_ (12-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> This is Pixel


Very pretty, & a perfect name.   :Very Happy:

----------


## gerguera

> Very pretty, & a perfect name.


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## 67temp

Charlie

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-06-2020),_Kam_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Bodie - pied
Dublin - fire pastel spider

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (12-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-07-2020),_Kam_ (12-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Improved nighttime snake room photography brought to you by iPhone 12pro. All shot through the glass enclosure doors under LED enclosure lights.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-08-2020),*Bogertophis* (12-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_Kam_ (12-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-08-2020)

----------


## Snagrio

Can't tell for certain, but I think he genuinely fell asleep on my hand for a few minutes here.


EDIT:
Now he's using my pinky as a headrest.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_Kam_ (12-08-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-08-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Can't tell for certain, but I think he genuinely fell asleep on my hand for a few minutes here.
> EDIT:
> Now he's using my pinky as a headrest....
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


That's awfully cute!   :Love:

----------

_ballpythonsrock2_ (12-09-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Mystic potion and ghi mojave

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-15-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_Kam_ (12-15-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-15-2020),_Snagrio_ (12-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Mystic potion and ghi mojave
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I am drooling over the mystic potion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Snagrio

> Mystic potion and ghi mojave
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


A GHI Mojave is on my wishlist for a second BP, so jealous. Such a beautiful snake.  :Snake:

----------


## jmcrook

Majestic beast
2018 Pokigron Surinam True Red Tail Boa Leonard Eugene




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (12-21-2020),_Kam_ (12-15-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-15-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

I love the pinks on his sides!

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-16-2020)

----------


## BlackCanary

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17RB...w?usp=drivesdk

Most recent video  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021)

----------


## BlackCanary

https://drive.google.com/file/d/18aK...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## WrongPython

Walked back into the room after stepping out for a bit, and they both just froze:





Kuzco held that position for a full minute before he finally decided to come back down and crawl off. Little longi's got some muscle!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (12-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-20-2020),_Kam_ (12-21-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-21-2020)

----------


## Charles8088

My Cali king peering out his window.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-20-2020),_Kam_ (12-21-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-21-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-21-2020)

----------


## Snagrio

> Walked back into the room after stepping out for a bit, and they both just froze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuzco held that position for a full minute before he finally decided to come back down and crawl off. Little longi's got some muscle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's like he's trying to do a limbo with that bamboo pole, but not only did he not get low enough but he's doing it backwards.  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021)

----------


## Aerries

Ra looking beautiful as ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-06-2021),_Kam_ (01-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-06-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Somebody has a favorite fuzzy-snuggly blanket. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2021),_Kam_ (01-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My super stripe enjoying some heat and relaxing after a nice meal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2021),_Kam_ (01-07-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> My super stripe enjoying some heat and relaxing after a nice meal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking awsome mate 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

> My super stripe enjoying some heat and relaxing after a nice meal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Simple but done nice. And the boa is a looker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-07-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Looking awsome mate 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Very nice. Simple but done nice. And the boa is a looker. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im kind of a minimalist when it comes to decor in cages. I kinda just stick to the basics and do my best that way. I do love driftwood though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-07-2021),_Kam_ (01-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Im kind of a minimalist when it comes to decor in cages. I kinda just stick to the basics and do my best that way. I do love driftwood though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both.  I love looking at enclosures they are done to the 9s. But me and creative spirit will be like two hides, water bowl, climbing tool, and lookadere folks. We have an enclosure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Im kind of a minimalist when it comes to decor in cages. I kinda just stick to the basics and do my best that way. I do love driftwood though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kinda on the same page. Couple hides, water bowl, a stick/perch or two and I'm set. I have been thinking about getting a bunch of cork bark to use as hides and also add some visual and tactile texture and enrichment in the enclosures.

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> I'm kinda on the same page. Couple hides, water bowl, a stick/perch or two and I'm set. I have been thinking about getting a bunch of cork bark to use as hides and also add some visual and tactile texture and enrichment in the enclosures.


Agreed. Sometimes a less is better approach is better I feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My most photogenic snake by far.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (01-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-08-2021),_Kam_ (01-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I can't argue with that, EL-Ziggy...he's a real stand-out, though in nature, probably very hard to see in brush.   :Cool:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My smallest jungle is turning purple and pink on me



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2021),_Kam_ (01-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Kam

> My smallest jungle is turning purple and pink on me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> My smallest jungle is turning purple and pink on me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it when they get fired up

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> That is pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just noticed this a while ago. Hopefully he keeps it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> I love it when they get fired up
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Most definitely looks good on him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Free Craiga 01435!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_Hugsplox_ (01-26-2021),_Kam_ (01-26-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_Toad37_ (01-26-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I LOVE her head markings.





Scrub Club



Akasha AKA Yafe's Girl



The Finicky Mouser

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2021),_dakski_ (02-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021),_Kam_ (02-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2021),_Toad37_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-05-2021)

----------


## dakski

Boas!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_Kam_ (02-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2021),_Toad37_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-05-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> The Finicky Mouser


Is this one a bredli carpet?

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

> I LOVE her head markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrub Club
> 
> 
> ...


*faints* I would trade a kidney for your snakes. Oh my goodness they are all so amazing.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Is this one a bredli carpet?


Yessir! Hes supposed to be the largest of my carpets but instead hes the runt. 😀

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Yessir! Hes supposed to be the largest of my carpets but instead hes the runt.


Zig... how big do the bredli carpets get? Are they generally thick bodied? Are they pretty much the same as a normal carpet?

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez my Guyana bc tonight after his shed the other day 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_GoingPostal_ (02-07-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_Toad37_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Zebes a few days after his first rat. He's getting big.

Took him to see my 125 gallon planted tank project and he was surprisingly curious.

He kept trying to crawl into it though.  :ROFL: 


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021),snekky (03-12-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Zebes a few days after his first rat. He's getting big.
> 
> Took him to see my 125 gallon planted tank project and he was surprisingly curious.
> 
> He kept trying to crawl into it though. ...


Can't say as I blame him!   :Cool:   Looks pretty inviting!

----------


## Hmoore1984

Somebody is glowing today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very pretty coloration!

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_GoingPostal_ (02-07-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is spectacular...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_GoingPostal_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Zig... how big do the bredli carpets get? Are they generally thick bodied? Are they pretty much the same as a normal carpet?


I believe Bredli average about 7 and the larger specimens are over 9. Theyre typically more heavier bodied than other carpets but so far thats not my experience. My Bredli is a 2015 animal and hes much smaller than my 2014 coastal, 2015 jungle, and both my 2016 girls.

----------

_Charles8088_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## wnateg



----------

*Bogertophis* (02-08-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-08-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-08-2021),_GoingPostal_ (02-08-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> 


That face is priceless.

"What? I wasn't going to sneak off, I'm just chilling right here I swear!"

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-09-2021),_wnateg_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

My BEL

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_dakski_ (02-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-19-2021),_Kam_ (02-09-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-10-2021),smcc13 (02-13-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-10-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-09-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-10-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-09-2021),_Kam_ (02-09-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-10-2021),smcc13 (02-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the coloration


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_GoingPostal_ (02-10-2021),smcc13 (02-13-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Love the coloration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, & especially the way her head matches her tail.  I guess it's so you can't tell which end you're dealing with until it's "too late"?  :Snake2:  LOL

----------

_GoingPostal_ (02-10-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-10-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little Gomez my Guyana boa  tonight 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-13-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-13-2021),_Kam_ (02-13-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Absolutely beautiful boa!   :Good Job:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Absolutely beautiful boa!


Thanks 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## WrongPython

That little "play basket" I made for the boas the other week is quickly becoming a valuable tool! They're both perfectly content to sit in it while I clean cages (or their nose!).

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-13-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-13-2021),_Kam_ (02-13-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> That little "play basket" I made for the boas the other week is quickly becoming a valuable tool! They're both perfectly content to sit in it while I clean cages (or their nose!).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I wanna know about this basket. Nice boas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...That little "play basket" I made for the boas the other week is quickly becoming a valuable tool! They're both perfectly content to sit in it while I clean cages (or their nose!).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I have a few "basket-cases" myself.   :Very Happy:

----------

_WrongPython_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> I wanna know about this basket. Nice boas.


Thanks! The basket's a little wicker basket I put a folded-up towel and some silk greens in. It seems to be comfortable and secure enough for them to be content to sit in it. They're normally pretty content to just sit and hang out when I have them out, though, so that's not a particularly high bar to clear.





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-19-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-13-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-13-2021),_Kam_ (02-13-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Thanks! The basket's a little wicker basket I put a folded-up towel and some silk greens in. It seems to be comfortable and secure enough for them to be content to sit in it. They're normally pretty content to just sit and hang out when I have them out, though, so that's not a particularly high bar to clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thats nice. I like it. Just dont think the majority of my guys and girls would stay out put lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_WrongPython_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Thats nice. I like it. Just dont think the majority of my guys and girls would stay out put lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would not stay put lol. Dont know what happen there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-19-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-19-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-18-2021),_Kam_ (02-14-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2021),_Toad37_ (02-14-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

3 yr old Bel

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-19-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-19-2021),_Kam_ (02-18-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2021),snekky (03-12-2021),_Trinityblood_ (02-18-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Olive in blue.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-19-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-19-2021),_dakski_ (02-20-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-19-2021),_Kam_ (02-19-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-19-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2021),snekky (03-12-2021),_Toad37_ (02-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-19-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_dakski_ (02-20-2021),_Kam_ (02-20-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021),_Toad37_ (02-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-20-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Pile of yellow pudding.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

BeansTheDerp (02-21-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-21-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

My newest addition.
7-month old female sunglow.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-21-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-21-2021),_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## BeansTheDerp

> My newest addition.
> 7-month old female sunglow.



Sunglow is gorgeous! congrats on your new addition, I like her scale pattern and the albino colors!

----------

_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## BeansTheDerp

Here is my derpy Bean

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-21-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021),_Snagrio_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## Kam

Medusa...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BeansTheDerp (02-21-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021),Zincubus (03-13-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

BeansTheDerp (02-21-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (02-21-2021),_GoingPostal_ (03-13-2021),_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-22-2021),octo_owl (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Natrix

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-13-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-15-2021),_dakski_ (03-13-2021),_GoingPostal_ (03-13-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-13-2021),_rlditmars_ (03-15-2021),_Spicey_ (03-13-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Medusa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (03-13-2021)

----------


## Kam

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snagrio

When the shed cycle extended your normally scheduled feeding by nearly a week so you don't care how awkwardly off the mark your aim is.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-15-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-15-2021),_Kam_ (03-15-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> When the shed cycle extended your normally scheduled feeding by nearly a week so you don't care how awkwardly off the mark your aim is.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:   That's for sure!  Just looking at her almost makes my teeth hurt... :Snake2:   LOL!

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-15-2021),_Snagrio_ (03-15-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

The infamous "stare"!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-15-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-15-2021),_dakski_ (03-15-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-15-2021),_Kam_ (03-15-2021),octo_owl (03-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-16-2021),_Snagrio_ (03-15-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-17-2021),_dakski_ (03-16-2021),_Kam_ (03-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-16-2021),_Snagrio_ (03-16-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! What morphs are they? The top one in particular is so vivid.  :Surprised:

----------

HarryTB (03-16-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

> Gorgeous! What morphs are they? The top one in particular is so vivid.


Thank you, I only got them last Friday, the top one is a Pastel Desert Ghost male, and the bottom one is an Enchi Firefly female 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-17-2021),_Kam_ (03-16-2021),octo_owl (03-17-2021),_Snagrio_ (03-16-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> Thank you, I only got them last Friday, the top one is a Pastel Desert Ghost male, and the bottom one is an Enchi Firefly female 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.  :Good Job: 

I don't remember, is it the Desert or Desert Ghost morph where females are prone to have fertility issues?

----------


## HarryTB

I just double checked and yeah its the desert females that have infertility problems, I just read on here the desert ghosts are ok

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## octo_owl

Opal, my crystal pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-17-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-17-2021),HarryTB (03-17-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (03-17-2021),_Kam_ (03-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-18-2021),_Snagrio_ (03-17-2021),_Spicey_ (03-24-2021),_Trinityblood_ (03-18-2021)

----------


## GoingPostal

Out while I cleaned up after him today and inspecting the neighbors 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-18-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-25-2021),_dakski_ (03-18-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (03-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-18-2021),_Kam_ (03-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-19-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

lil miss crazy eyes waiting for dinner the other night 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (03-24-2021),aurum (03-24-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-25-2021),HarryTB (03-24-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-24-2021),_Kam_ (03-24-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-24-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

2 new arrivals, male Mojave OD het G stripe, and female firefly 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-25-2021),_Kam_ (03-24-2021)

----------


## Starscream

Nothing like falling asleep in the lamplight. Apparently.

----------

aurum (03-25-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-25-2021),_Kam_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Nothing like falling asleep in the lamplight. Apparently.


You did a really nice job on that cave- lucky snake!  It looks like what you'd find in nature, & your BP seems to fully approve.   :Sweeet:

----------

_Charles8088_ (03-26-2021),_Starscream_ (03-27-2021)

----------


## Charles8088



----------

*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-25-2021),_Kam_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

And the last of this months purchases has arrived, Leopard Yellow Belly Hidden Gene Woma 50% Het Pied - female 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-26-2021),_Kam_ (03-26-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2021)

----------


## Kam

Medusa slacking on the job as usual. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Synchronised feeding shot of my four baby ( must be around 18 months now ) Albino Royals  :Smile: 

We see so many stories of non feeding Royal /Ball Pythons that I thought it would be nice to show that many are marvellous feeders  :Smile: 


[ all fed using the hairdryer method of course :Smile:  ]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Caitlin_ (03-29-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-28-2021),_Kam_ (03-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2021)

----------


## Caitlin

I think most photos in this thread probably depict bigger snakes, but I wanted to share this shot. I recently (finallly!) got my group of four Oregon Red-spotted Garters into a nice big 4x2x2 enclosure. They really seem to be enjoying themselves, but...

Have you ever had the feeling you're being watched? Even with a big new enclosure to explore, at least one of them always just HAS to know what I am doing.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-29-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-29-2021),_dakski_ (03-29-2021),_Kam_ (03-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-03-2021),Zincubus (03-29-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I LOVE that enclosure...and the "peeping" garter snake too, lol.  Nosy snakes are so irresistibly cute!  Rat snakes do a lot of watching too.

----------

_Caitlin_ (03-29-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-29-2021),_Kam_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> I LOVE that enclosure...and the "peeping" garter snake too, lol.  Nosy snakes are so irresistibly cute!  Rat snakes do a lot of watching too.


True ... I think my most inquisitive / alert snakes been my Woma python plus the Retics and the HD Hypo Burm !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-29-2021),_Charles8088_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Look at this sweet little face.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-02-2021),_Kam_ (04-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-03-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> I LOVE that enclosure...and the "peeping" garter snake too, lol.  Nosy snakes are so irresistibly cute!  Rat snakes do a lot of watching too.


My three sisters ( Garters)

 :Smile: 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-02-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-06-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-02-2021),_Kam_ (04-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My three sisters ( Garters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to think alike too!   :ROFL:   Yeah, they're ADORABLE!

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> My three sisters ( Garters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TIL hydras can be kept as pets.

Now where can I get a pocket-sized leviathan?

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-02-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Fascinating video of a family group of snakes .. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CNMNIVXl...=1nilqde4in6hs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-03-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-06-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Fascinating video of a family group of snakes .. 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNMNIVXl...=1nilqde4in6hs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is awesomely cute!  And it's how I feel this morning as I look around at all the trees blooming & the small but cheerful tomato plants I just transplanted yesterday, as if the whole world is saying "Look! it's Spring! Let's GO!"   :Very Happy:

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Amazing snake video !!

https://www.instagram.com/p/CNNHz7tp...=1jlga1pw61mxd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-03-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021),_Kam_ (04-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Amazing snake video !!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNNHz7tp...=1jlga1pw61mxd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Such a beautiful creature & so well-adapted for his surroundings.  One of the things I loved when I kept rattlesnakes was watching their yawns- they'd sometimes stretch each fang (& that side of their mouth) separately, one at a time, the way we might stretch our arms one at a time.   :Very Happy:   Thanks for sharing.

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021),_FollowTheSun_ (04-03-2021),Zincubus (04-03-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-03-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-03-2021),_Kam_ (04-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

This one would be a fantastic greeting card!  "So, how was your day?"   :ROFL:

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021),_FollowTheSun_ (04-03-2021),_Kam_ (04-04-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Sally - lavender albino super dwarf retic.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-05-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (04-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-05-2021),_Kam_ (04-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Had my het super stripe het T+ out for some sun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-05-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-06-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021),_Kam_ (04-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Really blends in with the tree in that first photo!   :Very Happy:   NICE!

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Kam

That tail stripe is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-06-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021),_Kam_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Zincubus, these are yours?

----------


## Zincubus

> Zincubus, these are yours?


Err no .. .. just a few gorgeous photos Ive come across...

Are they in the wrong thread ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-05-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Err no .. .. just a few gorgeous photos Ive come across...
> 
> Are they in the wrong thread ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, of course not. I was just curious where these beauties were coming from. Gorgeous, though I will never mess with venomous. Well, at least not "seriously venomous. Been trying to get my hands on a Mangrove for awhile now. It's been damn near impossible for me.

----------


## Zincubus

> No, of course not. I was just curious where these beauties were coming from. Gorgeous, though I will never mess with venomous. Well, at least not "seriously venomous. Been trying to get my hands on a Mangrove for awhile now. It's been damn near impossible for me.


Phew ... I thought Id jumped into a thread for just members snakes ... which is entirely possible I guess .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-06-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Had my het super stripe het T+ out for some sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pics

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-06-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (04-06-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Great pics
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Err no .. .. just a few gorgeous photos I’ve come across...
> 
> Are they in the wrong thread ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, it sorta *is* the wrong thread for these photos if they're not your snakes.  "Most recent" implies that these are our own snakes, so please us the "random photos" thread from now on- it makes for less confusion.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2021),Zincubus (04-13-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Okay Zebes, this is low even for you. There's having Stormtrooper aim and then there's being lackadaisical to the point where you can't even be bothered to grab the rat properly to "kill" it.

No really, this isn't him letting go after the squeeze, he caught it like this and then went straight to eating mere seconds afterwards. The absolute doof.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-13-2021),_Kam_ (04-13-2021)

----------


## Crowfingers

Not a pet, but certainly one of the largest ring-necks I've ever personally caught - got him under a log over the weekend  :Smile:   Such nice noodles!
*released back under his log after picture time*

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-13-2021),_GoingPostal_ (04-13-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-12-2021),_Kam_ (04-13-2021),Zincubus (04-13-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

My four Albino Royal python babies - all feeding and constricting at the same moment a few days ago ...  courtesy of the hairdryer method   :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-13-2021),_GoingPostal_ (04-13-2021),_Kam_ (04-13-2021)

----------


## Caitlin

OK, Oreo. I know you're fierce even though you're a tiny Sand Boa. And I know you're hungry. But just grab the mouse, there's no need to kill the tongs.
[IMG]

[/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2021),_GoingPostal_ (04-13-2021),_Kam_ (04-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> OK, Oreo. I know you're fierce even though you're a tiny Sand Boa. And I know you're hungry. But just grab the mouse, there's no need to kill the tongs.
> [IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]


 :ROFL:   "We shall SEE about that!"   :Snake2:

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2021)

----------


## Kam

> My four Albino Royal python babies - all feeding and constricting at the same moment a few days ago ...  courtesy of the hairdryer method  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*needs all four of them*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> *needs all four of them*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (04-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (04-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-14-2021),Zincubus (04-14-2021)

----------


## Kam

> ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just because they are beautiful. I needs them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-14-2021),Zincubus (04-14-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Just because they are beautiful. I needs them. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ..

Thank you   :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (04-14-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Pippi Longsnake

My B. imperator. A mere baby. About 7 months old.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2021),HarryTB (04-29-2021),_Kam_ (05-16-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2021),_Charles8088_ (04-29-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-30-2021),_Kam_ (05-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-30-2021),_Trinityblood_ (05-22-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

My 7 month old sunglow.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (04-30-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-30-2021),_Kam_ (05-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-30-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

A few members of my crew Ive caught out and about the last few days




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-16-2021),_Charles8088_ (05-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-16-2021),_Kam_ (05-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Ten minutes ago ...

My Amazon Tree Royal   :Smile: 



I usually wait until theyre settled under a hide before offering food - but It was climbing around when I was due to feed so I dangled a jumbo mouse in front of its nose  :Smile: 

( 5 second hairdryer blast to warm it up )




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-22-2021),_Charles8088_ (05-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_Kam_ (05-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-22-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Pippi, my sunglow boa.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-23-2021),_Kam_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Tynee, my MBK.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-30-2021),Zincubus (05-30-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Tynee, my MBK.


Gorgeous snake!  And personally, I'd rather have an MBK than an indigo snake- beautiful but not as big & much nicer to "live with".   :Wink:

----------

_Charles8088_ (05-30-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Gorgeous snake!  And personally, I'd rather have an MBK than an indigo snake- beautiful but not as big & much nicer to "live with".


Eastern Indigo has always been my dream snake. But, now my dream snake is a boelen's python. Between price and availability, however, I don't think I'm going to have a boelen's anywhere in my lifetime.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

This is my moms snake, which Ive been taking care of for about a year now.  He has grown a ton in my care, he came to me 3 (!!!) years after we got him at Repticon, and he was half this size.  Hes still rather small for his age, but I think getting him into a situation where hes properly heated and getting food regularly has done a lot of good.  I am not sure if hell get normal adult size, but hes still constantly growing so well see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-31-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-01-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-31-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Another good feeding night thanks to the hairdryer  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-28-2021),_Kam_ (06-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## Absololol

U got fud? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-04-2021),_Kam_ (07-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Before



After




Blue Snow




Scrub in a Tub

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_dakski_ (07-21-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (07-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021),_Kam_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

"Scrub in a tub"!   :ROFL:

----------


## richardhind1972

Two of my holdback rlt sunglow boas, there colour saturation and pattern is awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_Charles8088_ (07-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (07-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Two of my holdback rlt sunglow boas, there colour saturation and pattern is awsome 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Beautiful. What size are they? Male or female?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Two of my holdback rlt sunglow boas, there colour saturation and pattern is awsome 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Stupendous !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Two of my holdback rlt sunglow boas, there colour saturation and pattern is awsome 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Simply stunning!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Beautiful. What size are they? Male or female?


Thanks mate, there's one of each in the photo and there a bit over a month old now, it was a great litter with amazing odds out of 13 live  babies 3 was hypo rlt and 3 albino rlt 1 sunglow and 6 sunglow rlt, there was 2 slugs and 3 stillborn, even those 3 was albino and sunglow, there's more pics of them and mum and dad on the boa section 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (07-22-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (07-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Simply stunning!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

> Stupendous !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers mate 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## SquirmyPug

Black racers that I just hatched. 4 the first day and 3 the second day.
https://imgur.com/a/g7JeBEG
Having trouble posting the picture

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Black racers that I just hatched. 4 the first day and 3 the second day.
> https://imgur.com/a/g7JeBEG
> Having trouble posting the picture


Cool looking snakes. 

Photos are a pain when doing so using a standard browser... you need to host the photo somewhere else, then link the url. If you don't mind the Tapatalk app, that's the easiest way to do it. As simple as 1-touch uploading from your phone.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## SquirmyPug

Hopefully this works this time, I had tried using the app but it said I needed "vip" to upload a picture big enough to see. This time I'm uploading as an attachment instead of from my gallery... No idea if or why it makes a difference. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2021),_Charles8088_ (07-22-2021),_Kam_ (07-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Totally adorable  :Snake: s!

----------


## HarryTB

Hurricane female




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (07-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Hopefully this works this time, I had tried using the app but it said I needed "vip" to upload a picture big enough to see. This time I'm uploading as an attachment instead of from my gallery... No idea if or why it makes a difference. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Looks great the way you did it. Simple as pie. Upload, and it goes!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2021)

----------


## DatBoiAJ_



----------

_Charles8088_ (07-23-2021),_Kam_ (07-23-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

His first time outside.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2021),_Kam_ (07-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> His first time outside.....
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


He looks like he's wondering if you've confused him with a tree boa, lol...  Very handsome BP, btw.

----------


## Snagrio

> He looks like he's wondering if you've confused him with a tree boa, lol...  Very handsome BP, btw.


He wasn't exactly thrilled about it no, didn't leave them there for long. Was going to try a bush but all the branches on lower foliage in the yard is too spindly. Next time I'll just let him be on the ground though.

----------


## Bogertophis

> He wasn't exactly thrilled about it no, didn't leave them there for long. Was going to try a bush but all the branches on lower foliage in the yard is too spindly. Next time I'll just let him be on the ground though.


No harm, I wouldn't worry about it- a few new experiences for a snake doesn't hurt anything, IMO.  I was just sorta laughing at how he appeared to wonder how he got there.

----------


## Snagrio

> No harm, I wouldn't worry about it- a few new experiences for a snake doesn't hurt anything, IMO.  I was just sorta laughing at how he appeared to wonder how he got there.


That's genuinely what was going on. As soon as he got on that branch he was frozen in that position in the first image for a little bit before he started to move. Poor guy was a bit spooked.  :Surprised: 

Probably didn't bother him terribly much in the end but he's my only snake so I'm a worry-warting parent with him lol.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Little bit of wheres Waldo in this one. 3/4 snakes in this wall of cages using an arboreal cage feature and in ambush position. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (07-24-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-24-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

My MBK and sunglow boa. The latter is still a mere baby.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-29-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-30-2021),_Kam_ (07-30-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-30-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Zebes' first time touching grass.






An angry squirrel that was huffing at us from the tree.


No you may not go hide in the woods.


Saying hello to the chickens.


Was wrapped tightly around my arm like this until we got back in the house.

"Please don't take me on one of these 'outdoor adventures' ever again."

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-05-2021),_Kam_ (07-30-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-30-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Mummified dawg OR a Royal Python shed ?

You decide.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-05-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Mummified dawg OR a Royal Python shed ?
> 
> You decide. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't look now but I think your humidity is too low.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

> Don't look now but I think your humidity is too low.


Na .. thats been lying for ages with a load of other sheds in a cardboard box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bogertophis

> Na .. thats been lying for ages with a load of other sheds in a cardboard box 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was joking!!!!   :ROFL:

----------


## Zincubus

> I was joking!!!!


Im very sensitive  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bogertophis

> Im very sensitive 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Apparently, but you did compare the shed to a mummified dog, so that's why I suggested the humidity issue, lol.   :Wink:

----------


## Zincubus

> Apparently, but you did compare the shed to a mummified dog, so that's why I suggested the humidity issue, lol.


Ah ... I just looked at it and saw the shape of a sleeping dawg  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bogertophis

> Ah ... I just looked at it and saw the shape of a sleeping dawg 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It does look a bit like a dog- a dehydrated dog!   :Surprised:   LOL

----------

Zincubus (08-05-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> It does look a bit like a dog- a dehydrated dog!    LOL


I prefer mummified  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-08-2021),_Charles8088_ (08-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-08-2021),_Kam_ (08-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Uma... my 4-month-old woma python.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-08-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (08-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-08-2021),_Kam_ (08-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2021),_Starscream_ (08-08-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Uma... my 4-month-old woma python.


What a cute lil' face she's got!  I like her "eyebrows" too.

----------

_Charles8088_ (08-08-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

Snaklet.

He's about 3 feet long now. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (09-30-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-26-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

I think I disturbed him right before he was going to get a drink. Ironically I opened his tub to change the water.  :Razz: 


Also noticed he has a new, very tiny little banana freckle on the very tip of his nose.  :Love:

----------

AutumnVanilla (09-30-2021),*Bogertophis* (09-30-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021)

----------


## Jamiekerk

Shes a big girl as wide as my forRarm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (10-01-2021),*Bogertophis* (09-30-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (10-02-2021),_Kam_ (10-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-01-2021),_Snagrio_ (10-02-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (10-04-2021),*Bogertophis* (10-03-2021),_dakski_ (10-03-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Slight tangent .. these snakes were on Swamp Loggers USA

No idea what they are ..

Do they all have their own place where they retreat at night or will they simply find a safe , cosy place to stay  ?

Any thoughts ?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-09-2021),_Kam_ (10-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-04-2021)

----------


## Kam

Medusa feeding this past Saturday. Pardon the destroyed cage. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (10-12-2021),*Bogertophis* (10-21-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (10-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-12-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Uma.
Pre-shed photo.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2021),_Kam_ (10-21-2021)

----------


## Spicey

You need to change your signature, now that Uma has a name!

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## AutumnVanilla

Chill mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-22-2021),Erie_herps (10-26-2021),_Kam_ (10-22-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Uma and Thomas... the stare down!
Covid-safe viewing!

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-10-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-09-2021),_Kam_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Uma and Thomas... the stare down!...


Who won?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Charles8088

> Who won?




Well... out of my 4 snakes, this one is the youngest, smallest, and most brazen. And definitely the one that has bitten me the most. Needless to say, she won!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2021),_Kam_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Climbing up the walls as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-09-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (11-13-2021),_Kam_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Climbing up the walls as usual 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What species?

----------


## Bogertophis

> Climbing up the walls as usual 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha- we ALL have days like that, it's just that most of us don't make it UP the wall?   :ROFL:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Hahahaha- we ALL have days like that, it's just that most of us don't make it UP the wall?


haha, Im certainly not light enough on my feet (or hands, or anything) to make it up therebut pretty soon, he wont be either!😂

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> haha, Im certainly not light enough on my feet (or hands, or anything) to make it up therebut pretty soon, he wont be either!😂


You know, appearance-wise, he really reminds me of my little Australian spotted python (granite phase- dark brownish-green w/ iridescence) except that she's a LOT smaller (mercifully) & she's very  contented to hang out on warm driftwood or branches.  She's a very good climber though when she wants to, but I've never let her try my wall.  I have a wall full of art/pictures much like you do.   :Cool:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-09-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> What species?


Simalia Nauta - Tanimbar scrub python😊

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-10-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> You know, appearance-wise, he really reminds me of my little Australian spotted python (granite phase- dark brownish-green w/ iridescence) except that she's a LOT smaller (mercifully) & she's very  contented to hang out on warm driftwood or branches.  She's a very good climber though when she wants to, but I've never let her try my wall.  I have a wall full of art/pictures much like you do.


Awww, Ive heard great things about keeping spotteds, but Ive never gotten to hold one! I love taking photographs and on my wall, I can see them daily. The other night, Apophis was trying to go through them like they were windows😭 Hes so weird but I love him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2021)

----------


## DatBoiAJ_



----------

AutumnVanilla (11-10-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-10-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-10-2021),_Kam_ (11-10-2021),_Team Slytherin_ (11-10-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Tynee
Mexican Black Kingsnake

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-10-2021),_Kam_ (11-10-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-13-2021),_Trinityblood_ (11-10-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My red/purple pastel sharp pair. Loving the coloration already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-13-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-13-2021),_Kam_ (11-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-13-2021),_Team Slytherin_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## Charles8088



----------

AutumnVanilla (11-13-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-13-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (11-13-2021),_Kam_ (11-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-13-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 



What a great pose!  Good timing on your photo-   :Very Happy:

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2021)

----------


## AutumnVanilla

Boop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-13-2021),_Kam_ (11-13-2021),_Luvyna_ (11-26-2021)

----------


## KaiLunis

My little Levi after a soak to remove stuck shed. New baby, born in july and the first time i've had a ball python or any snake before.

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-13-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-13-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-13-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (11-13-2021),_Kam_ (11-13-2021)

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-16-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-16-2021),_dakski_ (11-16-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (11-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2021),sp0420 (11-17-2021),_Team Slytherin_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Someone was getting too rowdy while I deep cleaned his bin so he had to go to the vet bin for time out. He loves that pyramid thing, it's for sugar gliders  :Very Happy:

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-16-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-16-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (11-16-2021),_Kam_ (11-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2021),sp0420 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Snakes love "sleeping bags", especially if they're made of soft snuggly fabric.

----------


## Zincubus

Royal Tree python 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-17-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-18-2021),_Kam_ (11-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2021)

----------


## sp0420

Love this girl 😍 Can't wait to see how she progresses with age.

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-17-2021),_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-17-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-18-2021),_Kam_ (11-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2021),_Snow Balls_ (11-17-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, that's a LOT of color!   :Cool:

----------

sp0420 (11-17-2021)

----------


## Spicey

If I'm standing where he can see me, I usually have a nosy little guy keeping an eye on me.

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-18-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-18-2021),_Kam_ (11-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Uma

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-18-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-18-2021),_Homebody_ (11-19-2021),_Kam_ (11-18-2021),_Lord Sorril_ (11-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

If I didn't love snakes so much, that would be a scary shot!   :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Just finished a nice meal!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-20-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-21-2021),_dakski_ (11-20-2021),_Kam_ (11-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2021),_Skyrivers_ (11-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Bowdown:   Gorgeous boa!

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Just finished a nice meal!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tail is awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## Charles8088



----------

AutumnVanilla (11-23-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-21-2021),_Kam_ (11-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Charles8088, I just noticed that his name is "Tynee"!   :ROFL:   He's sure proving that to be wrong- he's going for "big, bold & beautiful".   :Very Happy:

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Charles8088, I just noticed that his name is "Tynee"!    He's sure proving that to be wrong- he's going for "big, bold & beautiful".


 I got her as a baby, she was about 5 weeks old... and, well, you know how small a mbk snake is as a baby. So... I thought it'd be funny for the kids, to give her that name, because I knew she would get big. She's almost 4½ years old now. She's just under 5 ft, at about 1300 grams.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I got her as a baby, she was about 5 weeks old... and, well, you know how small a mbk snake is as a baby. So... I thought it'd be funny for the kids, to give her that name, because I knew she would get big. She's almost 4½ years old now. She's just under 5 ft, at about 1300 grams.


She's robust & gorgeous!  They sure do start out small though- fun for the kids to watch her growth.   :Good Job:

----------

_Charles8088_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

Bogertophis... I don't remember if you ever posted any of your animals. What species do you keep? Any pics?

----------


## Hmoore1984

Had the sharps and my lipstick jungle out today got a couple shots




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-21-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-21-2021),_dakski_ (11-21-2021),Erie_herps (11-22-2021),_Kam_ (11-23-2021),_Luvyna_ (11-26-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> Had the sharps and my lipstick jungle out today got a couple shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful animal!

----------

_dakski_ (11-21-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Beautiful animal!


Thanks man. Love them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charles8088

> ...


B... you didn't answer my question. Look up

----------


## Hmoore1984

> That tail is awsome 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thanks rich. Shes gonna be a nice looking animal for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2021)

----------


## Hugsplox

Photo my wife sent me while I was out of town last week. This guy is on a two week feeding schedule but still comes out on Fridays expecting a rat 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-23-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-23-2021),_Charles8088_ (11-23-2021),Erie_herps (11-23-2021),_Homebody_ (11-23-2021),_Kam_ (11-23-2021),_Luvyna_ (11-26-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

:ROFL:   I love that ^ ^ ^!!!  :Very Happy:   "Hey, snarent, don't you know what day this is?  I need F-O-O-D-!"   :Snake2:

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-23-2021),Erie_herps (11-23-2021),_Hugsplox_ (11-23-2021)

----------


## plateOfFlan

"what is this thing? Is it food? Can I eat it?"

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-30-2021),_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-26-2021),_Kam_ (11-26-2021),_Luvyna_ (11-26-2021),sp0420 (11-26-2021)

----------


## sp0420

Beautiful, what is he/she? Looks like pastel enchi yb.

----------


## Bogertophis

> "what is this thing? Is it food? Can I eat it?"


I like the way you blurred his face in the second shot- was that to "protect the innocent"?   :ROFL:  It would be a shame for such a pretty face to appear as a criminal mugshot on a "WANTED" poster.   :Very Happy:

----------


## plateOfFlan

> Beautiful, what is he/she? Looks like pastel enchi yb.


She's a redstripe yellowbelly vanilla  :Very Happy: 




> I like the way you blurred his face in the second shot- was that to "protect the innocent"?   It would be a shame for such a pretty face to appear as a criminal mugshot on a "WANTED" poster.


I was trying hard to keep her in focus, I just wanted a nice picture of her pattern but she became very interested in the camera and kept getting closer and closer ... definitely a big personality on this one, plus she thinks everything might be food and needs to go in her mouth (including hands and tongs so far)  :Surprised:  So she might be a little bit of a criminal but we'll forgive her for now.

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh yes, do forgive her "criminal tendencies" for now.   :ROFL: I know what you mean- "GOT FOOD?"   :Snake2:

----------


## sp0420

1/10th Scale Ball Python lol

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-30-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-26-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-04-2021),_Kam_ (11-27-2021),plateOfFlan (11-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 1/10th Scale Ball Python lol



"Honey, I shrunk the snake..."   :Very Happy:

----------

sp0420 (11-26-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

My White-lipped pythons

(1st pic) 0.1 "Sarsaparilla" CBB
(2nd pic) 1.0 'Nicodemus" CH yearling

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-04-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

Excuse the poor lighting 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Some of my ball pythons. In quarantine with COVID, figured I'd take some pictures 

1.0 "Loomis" Pastel Sugar Shatter 
1.0 "Dante" Yellowbelly Pied
1.0 "Icarus" Crystal (Mojave/Special)
1.0 "Balthazar" Banana BP OD YB Hypo 
0.1 "Kupala" Single-gene Calico
0.1 "Juniper" Black Pastel Orange Ghost
0.1 "Eudora" Leopard XtremeGene het Pied

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2021),Zincubus (12-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful snakes!  And I hope you're okay?

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## plateOfFlan

> Some of my ball pythons. In quarantine with COVID, figured I'd take some pictures 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous bunch.

This reminds me - I heard somewhere that a BP with ghost/hypo will throw a blank shed no matter what the pattern on the snake is - it looks to be true here, even though this lovely girl has black pastel?

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> Beautiful snakes!  And I hope you're okay?


I'm fine-Boyfriend and I both got it. We're both vaccinated. I'm asymptomatic, but it hit him with everything it had. Goes to show how different the impact is between individuals. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-04-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> Gorgeous bunch.
> 
> This reminds me - I heard somewhere that a BP with ghost/hypo will throw a blank shed no matter what the pattern on the snake is - it looks to be true here, even though this lovely girl has black pastel?


You're right, her sheds are always clean and patternless because of the ghost genes

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

plateOfFlan (12-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm fine-Boyfriend and I both got it. We're both vaccinated. I'm asymptomatic, but it hit him with everything it had. Goes to show how different the impact is between individuals. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Crazy stuff, that's for sure.   :Rolleyes2:  Hope he's better soon.  I have no 'personal' experience with it & doing all I can to keep it that way.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

Took a quick  picture of my Tioman Island kukri, Snickersnee. Lighting isn't great, and she's getting ready to go into shed again.

She has more growing to do, and I'm fortunate to say she's very tame.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2021),_Kam_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

...
First time I've heard of a kukri. If you didn't say so I would've assumed it was a kingsnake.  :Surprised: 

Can you tell me more about her? She's beautiful.

----------

_Awesomethepossum_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> ...
> First time I've heard of a kukri. If you didn't say so I would've assumed it was a kingsnake. 
> 
> Can you tell me more about her? She's beautiful.


Tioman Island is the locale where her lineage/subspecies is from, but kukris are all over Thailand. She's captive bred, only a few people in the US breed them I think. She mostly eats f/t hairless rat pups, but they can also eat eggs too.

In the wild, also frogs, toads and lizards. They have very specialized, enlarged teeth in the back of their jaw used for slicing (like a kukri knife). They use it to slice eggs open to drink from, and to..disembowel prey items and eat the organs. It's pretty brutal.

Females get about a meter long, males are smaller. Mine eats every 3-5 days. They have fast metabolisms and she's still growing, at a little over a year old. They aren't sit-and-wait predators. Nocturnal mostly, but I see mine out during the day.

Mine is extremely reluctant to bite and has never tried to, but im still careful. I wouldn't call it biting as much as slashing, though. They're non-venomous, despite their "fangs" but you don't really want to get nailed by one. There are wild imports, but captive breeding definitely mellowed them down.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2021),_Kam_ (12-04-2021),_Snagrio_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> Tioman Island is the locale where her lineage/subspecies is from, but kukris are all over Thailand. She's captive bred, only a few people in the US breed them I think. She mostly eats f/t hairless rat pups, but they can also eat eggs too.
> 
> In the wild, also frogs, toads and lizards. They have very specialized, enlarged teeth in the back of their jaw used for slicing (like a kukri knife). They use it to slice eggs open to drink from, and to..disembowel prey items and eat the organs. It's pretty brutal.
> 
> Females get about a meter long, males are smaller. Mine eats every 3-5 days. They have fast metabolisms and she's still growing, at a little over a year old. They aren't sit-and-wait predators. Nocturnal mostly, but I see mine out during the day.
> 
> Mine is extremely reluctant to bite and has never tried to, but im still careful. I wouldn't call it biting as much as slashing, though. They're non-venomous, despite their "fangs" but you don't really want to get nailed by one. There are wild imports, but captive breeding definitely mellowed them down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Did a little digging and there's images of them eating toads from the inside out like a centipede would. Brutal indeed.  :Omg:  Good thing they don't need to be fed like that in captivity.

She's a gorgeous little lady though, it's a wonder they aren't more popular.

----------


## Awesomethepossum

> Did a little digging and there's images of them eating toads from the inside out like a centipede would. Brutal indeed.  Good thing they don't need to be fed like that in captivity.
> 
> She's a gorgeous little lady though, it's a wonder they aren't more popular.


I think the dual blade fangs turns a lot of people off 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

> I think the dual blade fangs turns a lot of people off 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I nearly guessed as much myself, but hognoses basically have the same thing _and_ venom on top of that yet they're very popular (a very, very weak venom granted but it's still there).

----------


## Hmoore1984

Little male Rlt i picked up today. Feisty guy
but beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-19-2021),_Kam_ (12-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-18-2021)

----------


## widget

My little brother holding Potsticker.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-18-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-19-2021),_Kam_ (12-18-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Someone was hungry bless her 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-19-2021),_Charles8088_ (12-19-2021),_Kam_ (12-19-2021),_Luvyna_ (01-20-2022),plateOfFlan (12-19-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Is she eating your finger?   :ROFL:  She looks VERY determined, lol- better count 'em when she's done.

----------

HarryTB (12-19-2021)

----------


## Charles8088

> My little brother holding Potsticker.


What a beautiful girl (or boy). Can't wait for mine to get big. Hopefully should won't try to eat me as much by then.

----------

HarryTB (12-19-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

> Is she eating your finger?   She looks VERY determined, lol- better count 'em when she's done.


 Shes doing her best to eat it, was hooked in for about 7 or 8 minutes 😂😂😂 luckily I survived 😂😂

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-19-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Shes doing her best to eat it, was hooked in for about 7 or 8 minutes 😂😂😂 luckily I survived 😂😂


I love snakes with good appetites, but you're a lot more "dedicated" that I'd have been, lol.

----------

HarryTB (12-19-2021)

----------


## plateOfFlan

> Someone was hungry bless her 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh my god she really went for it  :ROFL:

----------

HarryTB (12-19-2021),_Kam_ (12-19-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> oh my god she really went for it


Hilarious!  Can hardly blame a snake for not wanting to give up- fingers seem to be the perfect shape to swallow!  So much for their "keen sense of smell" though?   :ROFL:

----------


## Bogertophis

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll teach you not to give your snake the finger!   :ROFL:

----------

HarryTB (12-19-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

> I love snakes with good appetites, but you're a lot more "dedicated" that I'd have been, lol.


just unlucky mate 😂😂😂

----------


## HarryTB

> oh my god she really went for it


she definitely did, it was feeding day so I didnt want to use and hand sanitizer or anything to get her off, I put her under a cold water tap, that had literally zero effect 😂😂 just had to wait it out

----------


## HarryTB

> That'll teach you not to give your snake the finger!


shes lucky she didnt get a five knuckle sandwich (punch in the face) 😂😂😂

----------


## Bogertophis

> she’s lucky she didn’t get a “five knuckle sandwich” (punch in the face) ������


Aw, you couldn't be THAT mean!  :Surprised:   Anyway, I give you a +1 for patience!  "7-8 minutes"?   :Very Happy:

----------

HarryTB (12-22-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Klauss



Nigel



Xena

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),AutumnVanilla (12-23-2021),*Bogertophis* (12-21-2021),_dakski_ (12-22-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (12-21-2021),_Homebody_ (12-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (12-21-2021),_Kam_ (12-22-2021),_Luvyna_ (01-20-2022),_Mr. Misha_ (12-21-2021),plateOfFlan (12-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (12-21-2021)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Wow, is that their playpen? That looks amazing

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Wow, is that their playpen? That looks amazing


Thanks! My buddy made the jungle gym. I use it when I let them out for a little exercise and enrichment. My carpets will just keep cruising it up and down, the bulls and olive head straight for the floor, and the boas and scrub quickly perch themselves.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (12-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Wow, is that their playpen? That looks amazing


I agree!  :Smile:   But if you don't want to build something like that, or don't have the space for something that doesn't fold out of the way, consider a 6' step ladder-  :Wink:   Just make sure there's no sharp edges or small openings where a snake might get stuck (-normally not an issue with any ladders I've seen).  They're quite stable.

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-13-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (12-29-2021),_Luvyna_ (01-20-2022),_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2021)

----------


## Gocntry

When your snake decides the Vet is a good perch

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (01-09-2022),plateOfFlan (01-08-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Not the best quality pic but something about a comfy snake with a full belly is so cute. She barely fits in these hides anymore, especially right after eating

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-13-2022),_Kam_ (01-13-2022),_Luvyna_ (01-20-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Not the best quality pic but something about a comfy snake with a full belly is so cute. She barely fits in these hides anymore, especially right after eating


That's not a "hide", it's a hat!   :Very Happy:   Very cute though...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (01-20-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My love of Morelia started with jungles and I still love them.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),_dakski_ (01-20-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-20-2022),_Kam_ (01-20-2022),_Luvyna_ (02-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-20-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

You can really tell how much he hates that jungle gym... :Wink:   (jkg!)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-20-2022)

----------


## HarryTB

Killer clown (super pastel clown) female 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-22-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-27-2022),_Kam_ (01-23-2022),_Luvyna_ (01-22-2022),plateOfFlan (01-27-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-23-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

BPs have the cutest little faces.  :Wuv:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2022),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-27-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Yesterday was naughty snake day ... 



this was after the female decided to get artistic with her poop and had to have a bath  :Halo and Horns:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022),_Luvyna_ (02-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Let's hope she got her 'bad behavior' out of the way for a while now then-  :ROFL:  Pretty snakes can [almost] get away with "murder".

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Orange Dream Yellow Belly Boy

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022),_dakski_ (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Orange Dream Yellow Belly Boy


Extraordinary color - not too hard to look at, eh?   :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-05-2022),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Yeah, picked him up from Garrick Demeyer @ Royalconstrictors! Hes all that and a bag of chips! Lol.   :Good Job:

----------

_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

Corn or King 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-06-2022),_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022),Erie_herps (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

Pippi, 15 month old sunglow boa.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022),_dakski_ (02-05-2022),Erie_herps (02-05-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2022),Zincubus (02-05-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

> Pippi, 15 month old sunglow boa.


Oh wow I love that eyestripe  :Surprised:

----------

_Charles8088_ (02-05-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> Pippi, 15 month old sunglow boa.


Beaut ... 


Dare I ask the going price for one like that .. these days ?

My last one was £330


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> Beaut ... 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask the going price for one like that .. these days ?
> 
> My last one was £330
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I paid $450 for her, she was 5 months when I got her... from KBK Reptiles out of Newburgh, NY.

Sunglows are fairly common now, so they're priced well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> I paid $450 for her, she was 5 months when I got her... from KBK Reptiles out of Newburgh, NY.
> 
> Sunglows are fairly common now, so they're priced well.


Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Albert Clark

@ Zincubus:


Is that a lavender California Kingsnake ?

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> @ Zincubus:
> 
> 
> Is that a lavender California Kingsnake ?


I have no idea  :Smile: 

I was hoping someone may know unless its simply impossible to tell by sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Albert Clark

> I have no idea 
> 
> I was hoping someone may know unless its simply impossible to tell by sight 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think its banded lavender cal king. Maybe you can do a separate thread and get some other input? When you purchased him what did the seller identify him as?

----------


## Bogertophis

> I have no idea 
> 
> I was hoping someone may know unless its simply impossible to tell by sight 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a king snake to me also.   :Wink:   I assume you're just asking, & not the new owner of it?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-06-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Think this may be it?   Listed as Lavender California Kingsnake. Added banded bc of the apparent patterning.Or yours being lavender albino noting the albinism in the eyes?

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> Looks like a king snake to me also.    I assume you're just asking, & not the new owner of it?


Yes .. I wish I was the owner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-06-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-06-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

idk why he thinks the most jagged object in his enclosure makes for the best headrest but whatever floats his boat I guess.  :Confused2:

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-28-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),_Kam_ (03-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Showing off?   :Wink:

----------


## Kam

Had Medusa out for a lil bit. Took this photo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-01-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Medusa's looking great & she looks very comfy on your arm.   :Sweeet:

----------

_Kam_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

Melikhi got some time out of his enclosure as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-01-2022),BillyBloodPython (03-01-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022),Zincubus (03-01-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

My Savu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-12-2022),_Caitlin_ (03-12-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-01-2022),_Kam_ (03-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-01-2022),BillyBloodPython (03-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-12-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-01-2022),_Kam_ (03-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So every-time I look at it I have to concentrate for a few moments to work out exactly what is happening  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Caitlin

Titan (young Dumeril's Boa) looking cute and hanging out on his moss "lounge" while he waits patiently for his new PVC enclosure to arrive.

Titan was given to me by a friend who decided to focus her efforts on a Ball Python breeding project, and wanted to be sure that Titan went to a good home. These Boas have jumped in popularity in the last year or two and she was worried someone would get him that might not commit to him or give him the right care.

I have humidity hides in most of my snakes' enclosures, but some like Titan prefer an open container or upside down hide filled with damp sphagnum moss - a moss 'lounge'. Like many Dums, Titan is very serene and has a really sweet temperament, though he has quite an exuberant feeding response, lol. Luckily he's a smart guy and has responded well to target training, so he is quite clear on the difference between feeding time and not-feeding time. I'm grateful to have him and will be glad when I can get him into his new PVC, where he'll have more room, a basking shelf, and other improvements over his current tub.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-12-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),Erie_herps (03-13-2022),_Homebody_ (03-12-2022),_Kam_ (03-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Titan (young Dumeril's Boa) looking cute and hanging out on his moss "lounge" while he waits patiently for his new PVC enclosure to arrive.
> 
> Titan was given to me by a friend who decided to focus her efforts on a Ball Python breeding project, and wanted to be sure that Titan went to a good home. These Boas have jumped in popularity in the last year or two and she was worried someone would get him that might not commit to him or give him the right care.
> 
> I have humidity hides in most of my snakes' enclosures, but some like Titan prefer an open container or upside down hide filled with damp sphagnum moss - a moss 'lounge'. Like many Dums, Titan is very serene and has a really sweet temperament, though he has quite an exuberant feeding response, lol. Luckily he's a smart guy and has responded well to target training, so he is quite clear on the difference between feeding time and not-feeding time. I'm grateful to have him and will be glad when I can get him into his new PVC, where he'll have more room, a basking shelf, and other improvements over his current tub.


Titan is a handsome lil fellow. I want a Dumerils. I am doing my research now on care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-19-2022),_Caitlin_ (03-13-2022)

----------


## Kam

Me: Malveaux, Im not sure if you are Im hungry. But here is something. 

Malveaux:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-12-2022),_Caitlin_ (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2022),Erie_herps (03-13-2022),_Homebody_ (03-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Super Pastel 100% het pied paired to a Visual Pastel leopard clown. Waiting for her prelay shed.

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-13-2022),_Charles8088_ (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2022),Erie_herps (03-13-2022),_Kam_ (03-13-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-13-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

Yet another synchronised feeding session courtesy of the hairdryer feeding method 

 :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-19-2022),_Charles8088_ (03-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2022),Erie_herps (03-13-2022),_Kam_ (03-13-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

He's just a couple grams shy of the 1k mark.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-28-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-19-2022),_Charles8088_ (03-19-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2022),_Homebody_ (03-19-2022),_Kam_ (03-21-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-20-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

New wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-28-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-28-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2022),_Homebody_ (03-28-2022),_Kam_ (03-28-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I love using driftwood for snakes too- but just a caution- if there are ANY holes big enough that he can get part-way into, you should plug them up* so he doesn't get stuck trying to go through- snakes don't always know any better.  If they do, it's very dangerous & difficult to extricate them safely & without injury, because their directional scales prevent them from backing up.  

In the wild, they sometimes get stuck & die in things like "bird netting", while in captivity, it's sometimes happens with poorly-chosen "furnishings", like the holes in those "skulls" or other things that may look "cool" but are designed for tropical fish.  In addition, I've found that since tropical fish do not snug themselves into cave-like spaces, many of these things (for fish) may also have razor-sharp edges left inside, & a snake can get seriously cut up accidentally.

*Corks match driftwood pretty well- I've used a cork, glued in with reptile-safe silicone sealant (designed for aquariums), but it depends on the size of the hole- even a piece of wood can be used.

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),BillyBloodPython (03-28-2022),_Homebody_ (03-28-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

> I love using driftwood for snakes too- but just a caution- if there are ANY holes big enough that he can get part-way into, you should plug them up* so he doesn't get stuck trying to go through- snakes don't always know any better.  If they do, it's very dangerous & difficult to extricate them safely & without injury, because their directional scales prevent them from backing up.  
> 
> In the wild, they sometimes get stuck & die in things like "bird netting", while in captivity, it's sometimes happens with poorly-chosen "furnishings", like the holes in those "skulls" or other things that may look "cool" but are designed for tropical fish.  In addition, I've found that since tropical fish do not snug themselves into cave-like spaces, many of these things (for fish) may also have razor-sharp edges left inside, & a snake can get seriously cut up accidentally.
> 
> *Corks match driftwood pretty well- I've used a cork, glued in with reptile-safe silicone sealant (designed for aquariums), but it depends on the size of the hole- even a piece of wood can be used.


Yes that concern was immediately apparent. I scrunched up news paper and packed every hole as tight as I could. I will double check of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yes that concern was immediately apparent. I scrunched up news paper and packed every hole as tight as I could. I will double check of course. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newspaper can get damp & compress, or just fall out.  I'd plan a more permanent fix.  Small holes, you can just use silicone seal by itself, but bear in mind that when it's applied too thick, it takes a long time to off-gas (lung-irritating, vinegar-like fumes) & completely dry, so if you use that, take it out for repairs.

----------

BillyBloodPython (03-28-2022),_Homebody_ (03-28-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

> Newspaper can get damp & compress, or just fall out.  I'd plan a more permanent fix.  Small holes, you can just use silicone seal by itself, but bear in mind that when it's applied too thick, it takes a long time to off-gas (lung-irritating, vinegar-like fumes) & completely dry, so if you use that, take it out for repairs.


Ok thank you so much for the advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snagrio

> I love using driftwood for snakes too- but  just a caution- if there are ANY holes big enough that he can get  part-way into, you should plug them up* so he doesn't get stuck trying  to go through- snakes don't always know any better.  If they do, it's  very dangerous & difficult to extricate them safely & without  injury, because their directional scales prevent them from backing up.  
> 
> In the wild, they sometimes get stuck & die in things like "bird  netting", while in captivity, it's sometimes happens with poorly-chosen  "furnishings", like the holes in those "skulls" or other things that may  look "cool" but are designed for tropical fish.  In addition, I've  found that since tropical fish do not snug themselves into cave-like  spaces, many of these things (for fish) may also have razor-sharp edges  left inside, & a snake can get seriously cut up accidentally.
> 
> *Corks match driftwood pretty well- I've used a cork, glued in with  reptile-safe silicone sealant (designed for aquariums), but it depends  on the size of the hole- even a piece of wood can be used.


Even with that in mind a lot of typical fish decor is too ridiculously  sharp since a number of species would like to hang out inside them the  majority of the time. Some of them (like cories and plecos) are armored  and would be more "resistant" to the pointy insides but even still. And  for other species that don't have scales it's even worse, like loaches. I  used to have clown loaches and their decor at the time wasn't the best  curated stuff despite being "aquarium specific" so they'd often have  scratches along their sides...

Yet another example of just  because something is sold in a pet store, doesn't mean it's actually  GOOD to use. Oxymoronic it may be, but thus is how our hobby tends to  be.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Newspaper can get damp & compress, or just fall out.  I'd plan a more permanent fix.  Small holes, you can just use silicone seal by itself, but bear in mind that when it's applied too thick, it takes a long time to off-gas (lung-irritating, vinegar-like fumes) & completely dry, so if you use that, take it out for repairs.


What about pet-safe expanding foam? I know a number of keepers use it for more intricate setups. Would still need to air it out of course but would probably be better to fill up holes with than silicone depending on how significant the holes are.

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-28-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...What about pet-safe expanding foam? I know a number of keepers use it for more intricate setups. Would still need to air it out of course but would probably be better to fill up holes with than silicone depending on how significant the holes are.


That's a good idea, from what I know about that foam- I've not personally used it for anything, & I'm not sure about the colors it may be available in (?) to blend in, but that's a good idea- I sure don't always think of everything- that's why I'm not the only one posting ideas here, lol.

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-28-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> That's a good idea, from what I know about that foam- I've not personally used it for anything, & I'm not sure about the colors it may be available in (?) to blend in, but that's a good idea- I sure don't always think of everything- that's why I'm not the only one posting ideas here, lol.


It doesn't really come in colors, typically white. It's usually painted over after the fact.

idk what brands of foam and paint to use though, but it's the method I've seen a number of high-profile keepers like Serpa Design utilize.

----------


## Bogertophis

> It doesn't really come in colors, typically white. It's usually painted over after the fact.
> 
> idk what brands of foam and paint to use though, but it's the method I've seen a number of high-profile keepers like Serpa Design utilize.


That's all I've seen too, in white, so there must be some reptile-safe paints that work well on it- as some do very fancy backgrounds.

----------


## HarryTB

New additions 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-30-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-01-2022),_GoingPostal_ (03-30-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (03-31-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

VERY lovely additions!   :Love:

----------

HarryTB (03-31-2022)

----------


## GoingPostal



----------

AutumnVanilla (04-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-30-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-01-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (03-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 


What a BEAUTY!   :Bowdown:

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),_GoingPostal_ (03-30-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Awesome snakes you got there. Love those kings! 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),HarryTB (03-31-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

A pile of banana pudding.  :Snake:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-01-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-01-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-01-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (04-01-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Pretty good summation of their personalities.

"Excuse me, I was sleeping"


Master of all she surveys:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-01-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-01-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (04-04-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-10-2022),_Snagrio_ (04-01-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

A "timelapse" series of pics taken over several hours demonstrating Zebes' behavior on most days. Morning through early afternoon he's balled up in the back of his favored tunnel, sound asleep. But as the day wears on he gradually creeps forward until he's nearly poking out of the entrance, waiting for the light to shut off for his evening foray.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (04-07-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2022)

----------


## AutumnVanilla

Autumn, going into shed, shes really dark right now. Excited to see how much shes grown since her last shed and see her yellows pop again. She was just over 300g in February. Still a few months away from her 1st birthday. Not 100% sure of her morph, thinking Enchi fire vanilla or something.  She was a rescue, and previous owner didnt have any information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-06-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_Homebody_ (04-06-2022),_Kam_ (04-07-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-06-2022),_Snagrio_ (04-06-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

Luna

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-09-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_Kam_ (04-09-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful!  and nice angle for the photo too.   :Good Job:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-09-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Got to see this pit viper in Costa rica the other day, only took me 50yrs to see a snake in the wild

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-09-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-10-2022),Erie_herps (04-10-2022),_Kam_ (04-09-2022),Lizrd_boy (04-10-2022),_Luvyna_ (04-10-2022),plateOfFlan (04-09-2022),_Snagrio_ (04-09-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Awesome!   :Bowdown:   And what a snake to SEE!   :Love:   What a beautiful viper- almost looks "lime green"?

I saw a snake in my back yard 2 days ago- just a 2' ribbon snake, but still a treat!   :Very Happy:   We've been alternating between warmer & colder days- I was surprised to see her again, already this year.

----------

Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-09-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Got to see a boa too, shame it was up really high to get a decent pic, never seen a wild snake till an hour before this one, great 50th birthday treat for sure, I was buzzing for sure

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-09-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_Kam_ (04-09-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Awesome!    And what a snake to SEE!    What a beautiful viper- almost looks "lime green"?
> 
> I saw a snake in my back yard 2 days ago- just a 2' ribbon snake, but still a treat!    We've been alternating between warmer & colder days- I was surprised to see her again, already this year.


Thanks Bogertophis, I couldn't believe my luck, was about 10 mins off a 3km hike thru the rainforest, I'd almost given up, even the guide didn't spot it, was on a branch on this trunk

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-09-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-09-2022),_Kam_ (04-09-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks Bogertophis, I couldn't believe my luck, was about 10 mins off a 3km hike thru the rainforest, I'd almost given up, even the guide didn't spot it, was on a branch on this trunk...


I daresay you were more motivated than your guide was.   :Cool:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Got to see a boa too, shame it was up really high to get a decent pic, never seen a wild snake till an hour before this one, great 50th birthday treat for sure, I was buzzing for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


Happy Belated Birthday Amigo! Live Long and Prosper!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## Lizrd_boy

> Got to see this pit viper in Costa rica the other day, only took me 50yrs to see a snake in the wild
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


Woah, that is awesome!!! Love the camoflauge!!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Happy Belated Birthday Amigo! Live Long and Prosper!!


Thanks el ziggy


Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

> Woah, that is awesome!!! Love the camoflauge!!


Thanks yes really was amazing camouflage 

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes, happy belated birthday, Richard!   :Fest:   :Bday:   :Fest2:   :Dance:   Seems like you got the right "present"!   :Very Happy:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Yes, happy belated birthday, Richard!       Seems like you got the right "present"!


Thank you Bogertophis, yes certainly was

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------


## Charles8088

> Got to see this pit viper in Costa rica the other day, only took me 50yrs to see a snake in the wild
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


Incredible colors!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> 


She (or he?) looks awesome. Gentle? Aggressive?

----------

_Kam_ (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

My boy, with my girl.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-10-2022),_Homebody_ (04-11-2022),_Kam_ (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My boy, with my girl.


I rate them both "adorable"!   :Good Job:

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> I rate them both "adorable"!


Thank you!

----------


## AutumnVanilla

> Autumn, going into shed, shes really dark right now. Excited to see how much shes grown since her last shed and see her yellows pop again. She was just over 300g in February. Still a few months away from her 1st birthday. Not 100% sure of her morph, thinking Enchi fire vanilla or something.  She was a rescue, and previous owner didnt have any information. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldnt turn for a pic, but full shed and hungry!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-13-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-13-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-13-2022),_Homebody_ (04-13-2022),_Kam_ (04-13-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2022),_Trinityblood_ (04-17-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood



----------

AutumnVanilla (04-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-17-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-18-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-18-2022),_Homebody_ (04-17-2022),_Kam_ (04-21-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a great-looking ball python, Trinityblood.   :Good Job:

----------

_Trinityblood_ (04-17-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood

> What a great-looking ball python, Trinityblood.


Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charles8088



----------

AutumnVanilla (04-19-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-19-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-19-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-19-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (04-20-2022),_Homebody_ (04-19-2022),_Kam_ (04-21-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

@Charles8088, your pretty snake looks so squishy-soft- I just want to reach out & touch!   :Very Happy:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-20-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-19-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> @Charles8088, your pretty snake looks so squishy-soft- I just want to reach out & touch!


Just over a year old. The only one out of my 4 that hasn't tagged me "yet".

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Just over a year old. The only one out of my 4 that hasn't tagged me "yet".


She looks pretty sweet, maybe she'll give you a break?   :Cool:

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-19-2022)

----------


## Hmoore1984

My striped central x Columbian het T+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-20-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-19-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-20-2022),_dakski_ (04-20-2022),_Homebody_ (07-11-2022),_Kam_ (04-21-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-21-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such pretty & unusual markings in shades of mocha.   :Sweeet:

----------


## Charles8088

Anyone have any mangrove snakes to show off?

----------


## Kam

Melikhi setting here likewassup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-22-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-21-2022),_dakski_ (04-21-2022),_Homebody_ (04-21-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-21-2022),_Trinityblood_ (04-21-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> Melikhi setting here likewassup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Out and about. So much nicer than just balled up away in their hide. I always thought ball pythons housed in glass tanks tend to be a bit more active, and curious. Of course, every snake has their own individual personality. But, that's what I see a lot.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-26-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-21-2022),_Kam_ (04-28-2022)

----------


## Snagrio



----------

AutumnVanilla (04-26-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-28-2022),_Homebody_ (04-26-2022),_Kam_ (04-28-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 


"You rang?"   :Very Happy:   Cute!

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-26-2022),_Charles8088_ (04-28-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2022),_Snagrio_ (04-26-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Out and about. So much nicer than just balled up away in their hide. I always thought ball pythons housed in glass tanks tend to be a bit more active, and curious. Of course, every snake has their own individual personality. But, that's what I see a lot.


He is definitely my curious child. Has been since I brought him home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Charles8088_ (04-28-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Someone wanted out.  :Snake:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-04-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-04-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-03-2022),_GoingPostal_ (07-12-2022),_Homebody_ (05-04-2022),_Kam_ (05-04-2022)

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-04-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-04-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2022),_Snagrio_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Homebody

My daughter, who's a much better photographer than I am, snapped this picture of Wiggles, my Children's Python, last night.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-08-2022),_Caitlin_ (06-12-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-11-2022),_Kam_ (05-08-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2022),_Snagrio_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think Wiggles deserves some of the credit too.   :Wink:   Great pic!

----------

_Homebody_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

And they say BPs don't climb.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-09-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-11-2022),_Homebody_ (05-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes, of course they climb- they're just not the most agile snakes when it comes to climbing, & some are more inclined than others to climb.  Yours looks pretty pleased with himself though.   :Snake:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022)

----------


## Kam

He looked so freaking fracking cute right here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-09-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-11-2022),_Homebody_ (05-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> He looked so freaking fracking cute right here. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree- as if he knew he was well-camouflaged & on a stealth mission.   :ROFL:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),_Kam_ (05-09-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

It's always the cutest thing when it's just the little head peeping out.  :Love:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-11-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-11-2022),_Homebody_ (05-11-2022),_Kam_ (05-11-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## Charles8088

> He looked so freaking fracking cute right here. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's funny how snake people will look at a snake a face differently then, say, a non-snake person. I always thought ball pythons have puppy faces, and woma pythons (at least juvenile ones) look like adult dogs, calm and gentle dogs.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-11-2022),_Kam_ (05-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It's funny how snake people will look at a snake a face differently then, say, a non-snake person. I always thought ball pythons have puppy faces, and woma pythons (at least juvenile ones) look like adult dogs, calm and gentle dogs.


Well, even we [snake people] don't see snake faces the same way.  BPs remind me of ducks.   :Cool:   It's the shape of their heads, mostly.  But I agree, people who don't like snakes see something like this:   :Twisted:

----------

_Charles8088_ (05-11-2022),_Kam_ (05-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> It's always the cutest thing when it's just the little head peeping out.


The sequel.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-12-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-12-2022),_Homebody_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## HarryTB

Latest additions, superconda male and superconda albino red stripe female





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-12-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-12-2022),Erie_herps (05-12-2022),_Homebody_ (05-13-2022),_Kam_ (05-13-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

This took him 10 strikes. _10. Strikes._  :No:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-19-2022),_Homebody_ (05-19-2022),_Kam_ (05-24-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> This took him 10 strikes. _10. Strikes._


So you figure he should have been called "Out!" after 3 strikes?   :ROFL:  Poor snake, now he's gotta please the umpire.   :Very Happy:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-19-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> So you figure he should have been called "Out!" after 3 strikes?   Poor snake, now he's gotta please the umpire.


I genuinely set the rat down for a minute and stared at him in sheer disappointment, like a parent who just saw their kid's low grades.  :No:

----------


## Bogertophis

> I genuinely set the rat down for a minute and stared at him in sheer disappointment, like a parent who just saw their kid's low grades.


I know the feeling.  Still, I sure hope he doesn't get set back a year.   :Wink:

----------


## Snagrio

Was going to bed a couple days ago and someone was trying to escape.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Makes me glad I decided to invest in that lock and key feature when I ordered his enclosure.

Also someone else decided to perfectly form against the mold of his tub.  :ROFL:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-24-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2022),_Charles8088_ (05-24-2022),Erie_herps (05-24-2022),_Homebody_ (05-24-2022),_Kam_ (05-24-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

He wanted out, so we went fish watching.  :Cool:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-28-2022),_Caitlin_ (06-12-2022),_Kam_ (06-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's pretty darn cute.

----------


## Spicey

Spotticus, 3 years.  Daughter was fascinated with his eyes for some reason.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-29-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

Mr. Melikhi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-06-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-05-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2022),_Homebody_ (06-05-2022),Kryptic (06-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Great shot, Kam!  He's beautiful, but he looks as if he's ready to punch you, hahahaha!  What evil thing did you do to that poor little snake, to deserve such a greeting?   :Very Happy:

----------

_Kam_ (06-11-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Great shot, Kam!  He's beautiful, but he looks as if he's ready to punch you, hahahaha!  What evil thing did you do to that poor little snake, to deserve such a greeting?


I opened the tote and misted him. He was not happy bout that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-11-2022)

----------


## Caitlin

Paco, my male Tarahumara Mountain Boa, showing me how much he loves his deep heat projector and UVB. He sat like this for an hour without moving a muscle, and basks like this 2-3 times a week.

For anyone not familiar with them, Tarahumaras are a dwarf locality species Boa. As adults, these two are both barely 3.5 feet long. They are wonderful snakes, and are perfect for someone who wants that great Boa temperament in a smaller version.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2022),_dakski_ (06-12-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Got a few of the critters out in the sun.

Shredder




Monty



Xena



Nigel

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-13-2022),_Caitlin_ (06-13-2022),_dakski_ (06-13-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (06-23-2022),_Kam_ (06-14-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> 


You let him climb a tree?!  Aren't you afraid he'll climb up?

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-13-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> You let him climb a tree?!  Aren't you afraid he'll climb up?


I wasnt worried at all. He was well within arms reach at all times and it was no problem getting him down from the tree.

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-13-2022),_Caitlin_ (06-13-2022),_Homebody_ (06-13-2022),_Kam_ (06-14-2022),Wanik4 (07-14-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I wasnt worried at all. He was well within arms reach at all times and it was no problem getting him down from the tree.


 :Very Happy:   I was betting (hoping?) that looked more risky than it actually was from the camera angle.   :Good Job:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-13-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

And btw, EL-Ziggy, you've got some beautiful & bodacious serpents.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-13-2022),_Kam_ (06-14-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> And btw, EL-Ziggy, you've got some beautiful & bodacious serpents.


Hear!  Hear!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-13-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

My little boy Hocotate having a peek.  :Snake:

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-25-2022),_Homebody_ (06-25-2022),_Kam_ (06-29-2022),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My little boy Hocotate having a peek.


He's very photogenic, despite being such a little guy-   :Very Happy:

----------


## dakski

Behira - Ghost BI



Yafe - Albino Carpet Python

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-26-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2022),_Homebody_ (06-26-2022),_Kam_ (06-29-2022)

----------


## Homebody

Climbin' and muggin'.

And, yes, my daughter took the pic.  If it's a good pic, you know I didn't take it.

----------

AutumnVanilla (06-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-26-2022),_dakski_ (06-26-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2022),_Kam_ (06-29-2022)

----------


## Kam

Took the scaly babies out for some sun shine earlier this week.

Medusa




Melikhi




Malveaux





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (07-01-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-01-2022),_dakski_ (07-06-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (07-10-2022)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Had the sharp siblings out a few days ago





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-05-2022),_dakski_ (07-06-2022),_Homebody_ (07-06-2022),_Kam_ (07-09-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very beautiful snakes!   :Sweeet:

----------


## Snagrio

So, this _was_ Hoco's feeding day. But Zebes could tell what was going on.


"I smell food. I know you had food out. *Where is it?*"

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-10-2022),_Homebody_ (07-11-2022),_Kam_ (07-12-2022),VelkynKarma (07-11-2022)

----------


## VelkynKarma

Not sure why but this boy always loves hanging out on my keyboard and/or mouse. If I take him out to handle him and he wants a break, he just curls up on my keyboard. I love him though  :Smile:  

My camera really doesn't do his colors justice. He's much brighter and has some orange and yellow near his belly scales.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-11-2022),_Homebody_ (07-11-2022),_Kam_ (07-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Not sure why but this boy always loves hanging out on my keyboard and/or mouse. If I take him out to handle him and he wants a break, he just curls up on my keyboard. I love him though  
> 
> My camera really doesn't do his colors justice. He's much brighter and has some orange and yellow near his belly scales.


Maybe he knows the word "mouse" & he figures he's needed there?   :Very Happy:  

  As for loving your keyboard, maybe it's because for him, the squish of the keys are like the springs in our mattresses?  He's a "comfort-hound"!  Hahaha!

----------


## Kam

Went to grab snake food and almost got this guy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-14-2022),_Homebody_ (07-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Went to grab snake food and almost got this guy. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So what stopped you?   :Wink:

----------

_Kam_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Wanik4

> I wasnt worried at all. He was well within arms reach at all times and it was no problem getting him down from the tree.


Beautiful. My jungle is out of blue and bound to shed here any day now. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-14-2022),_dakski_ (07-14-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-18-2022),_Homebody_ (07-14-2022),_Kam_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> Beautiful. My jungle is out of blue and bound to shed here any day now. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


and posing like he's on the cover of GQ.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-14-2022),Wanik4 (07-14-2022)

----------


## Wanik4

> and posing like he's on the cover of GQ.


One hour later Dennis delivers as promised. That's one beautiful carpet python shed...guitar pick for size reference  

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-14-2022),_Homebody_ (07-14-2022)

----------


## dakski

Some pics of my mother with some of my snakes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-18-2022),_Homebody_ (07-16-2022),_Kam_ (09-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-16-2022),Wanik4 (07-15-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Moms make great "snake-sitters"- :Very Happy:   At least yours does.

----------

_dakski_ (07-16-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

My male South Brazilian bca looking good in the sun The other morning, he's getting nice and golden now

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

Wanik4 (07-16-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Some pics of my mother with some of my snakes.


Looks like mum was having fun working thru your collection everyone looking great  dakski

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-16-2022)

----------


## GoingPostal



----------

*Bogertophis* (07-16-2022),_dakski_ (07-16-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (07-17-2022),_Homebody_ (07-17-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-17-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 


What a stunning beauty!

----------

Wanik4 (07-18-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> 


Oh my God!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2022)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Admiring the jungle babies



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2022),_dakski_ (08-23-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-18-2022),_Homebody_ (07-17-2022),_Kam_ (09-05-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

My 8yr old kahl sunglow, Iove her eyes

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

Argentum (08-22-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-22-2022),_dakski_ (08-23-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> My 8yr old kahl sunglow, Iove her eyes


I love her eyes too, and your photography skills.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I love her eyes too, and your photography skills.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> So what stopped you?


Just. Is seeing this. But being a responsible adult did. I had to do other things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2022),_dakski_ (09-09-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (09-07-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

I really recommend buying a striped rug for easier snake measuring ... these were taken just 2 months apart and you can see her getting longer

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-08-2022),_dakski_ (09-09-2022),_Homebody_ (09-09-2022)

----------


## Snagrio



----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2022),Erie_herps (09-20-2022)

----------


## Homebody



----------

*Bogertophis* (10-06-2022),_dakski_ (10-06-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

2 of my 3 snakes are somehow super entranced by the fish. Mira there was the most calm she's been in a while because of them during handling. I swear fish tanks are like, therapeutic for snakes.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-07-2022),_Homebody_ (10-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I swear fish tanks are like, therapeutic for snakes.


Therapy...or maybe target practice?   :Wink:

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-09-2022),_dakski_ (10-09-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2022),_Homebody_ (10-10-2022),plateOfFlan (11-16-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin



----------

*Bogertophis* (10-16-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (10-16-2022),_Homebody_ (10-16-2022)

----------


## Iancredible



----------

*Bogertophis* (10-16-2022),_Homebody_ (10-17-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

Clementine isn't so sure about this new snake that appeared in the living room ....

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-25-2022)

----------


## Snagrio



----------

*Bogertophis* (11-03-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

The line of the scales behind the boy's eyes make his expression perpetually confused and a little worried. It's very cute   :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2022),Erie_herps (11-16-2022),_Homebody_ (11-16-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

the burial

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-16-2022),Erie_herps (11-16-2022),_Homebody_ (11-18-2022)

----------


## GuardianHunter

Little snake looking out for snake stuff

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2022),Erie_herps (11-18-2022),_Homebody_ (11-18-2022),plateOfFlan (11-18-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

They've spotted something!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2022),Erie_herps (11-18-2022),GuardianHunter (11-18-2022),_Homebody_ (11-18-2022)

----------


## GuardianHunter

The arms. Omg Im dying. Hes so expressive now.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2022),Erie_herps (11-18-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Happy colubrids, and they've finally finished off the last of the excess pinkies too.


This is also the first time I've gotten to witness Mira actually eat. I've never seen a snake eat so fast (downed everything in 5 minutes), and her mouth opens far wider than I expected of a snake of her size. Wide enough in fact that she swallowed two pinkies simultaneously.  :Omg:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-22-2022),_Homebody_ (11-22-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Happy colubrids, and they've finally finished off the last of the excess pinkies too....
> This is also the first time I've gotten to witness Mira actually eat. I've never seen a snake eat so fast (downed everything in 5 minutes), and her mouth opens far wider than I expected of a snake of her size. Wide enough in fact that she swallowed two pinkies simultaneously.


 :Good Job:   Rat snakes are usually good at gulping down food quickly- most have a wide gape, which helps, along with motivation.  The Beauty rat snakes have a proportionally longer face that means they're "born to gulp".   :Very Happy:   My slowest eater is my rosy boa.  I love to feed my rat snakes- they don't mess around.  If you enjoy snakes that eat fast, you'd also like the Pituophis family- bull, gopher & pine snakes.  Like rat snakes, they're active hunters that eat on the fly.

----------


## Snagrio

> Rat snakes are usually good at gulping down food quickly- most have a wide gape, which helps, along with motivation.  The Beauty rat snakes have a proportionally longer face that means they're "born to gulp".    My slowest eater is my rosy boa.  I love to feed my rat snakes- they don't mess around.  If you enjoy snakes that eat fast, you'd also like the Pituophis family- bull, gopher & pine snakes.  Like rat snakes, they're active hunters that eat on the fly.


I've yet to keep one of any kind, but boas as a whole always felt slowgoing to me. They certainly are compared to half my current crew at least.  :Razz:

----------


## Homebody

"Dr. Livingston, I presume."

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-27-2022),_dakski_ (11-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

He sure looks happy in there!  These pythons might be small but not their personality, that's for sure.   :Cool:

----------

_Homebody_ (11-27-2022)

----------


## Homebody

You can even see a bit of iridescence on his head.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-05-2022),_dakski_ (12-07-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

completing my collection the way i started it - super happy to have this 100% pure Colombian, Kahl line albino fella to my crew 😁

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-07-2022),_dakski_ (12-07-2022),_Hmoore1984_ (12-23-2022),_Homebody_ (12-07-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

A rare triple success feeding day.

----------

_Homebody_ (12-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

A triple-play!  Nice going!

----------


## Hmoore1984

In her favorite ambush spot awaiting Christmas lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-23-2022),_dakski_ (12-23-2022),_Homebody_ (12-23-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Nothing better than snakes sneaking up on Santa!   :Very Happy:   Ho ho ho...

----------


## Zincubus

Snake ID ?

65 pound python captured in Fort Pierce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-26-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> 


It seems to have the square body type indicative of a boa.

----------

_dakski_ (12-27-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

> It seems to have the square body type indicative of a boa.


That was my first thought ( plus the pattern ) but doubted myself after seeing the news headline ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Homebody_ (12-27-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood

Noodling on his favorite branch.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2022),_Homebody_ (12-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Noodling on his favorite branch.



He's gorgeous!   :Sweeet:   Looks really nice on that branch too.

----------

_Trinityblood_ (12-27-2022)

----------


## Trinityblood

> He's gorgeous!    Looks really nice on that branch too.


Thanks! He's a good noodle boy that loves his branches.

----------


## Snagrio

Snake time with my one of my nieces and two nephews.  :Snake: 







I held Mira exclusively since I don't trust her with anyone else still (though no bites this time), but one of the nephews did gently pet along her back end while I kept her head away. Zebes and Hocotate were well-behaved boys as always.  :Very Happy: 

Also made sure there was no physical interaction between the snakes. Doubt they would've done anything to each other but I always play it safe.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-01-2023),_Hmoore1984_ (01-08-2023),_Homebody_ (01-01-2023)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2023),_dakski_ (01-08-2023),_Homebody_ (01-08-2023),_Trinityblood_ (01-08-2023)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Sunny the sunglow motley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2023),_dakski_ (01-08-2023),_Homebody_ (01-08-2023),_Trinityblood_ (01-08-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hmoore1984, those are all some truly sweet snakes.  Thanks for sharing-  :Very Happy:

----------

_Hmoore1984_ (01-09-2023)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Hmoore1984, those are all some truly sweet snakes.  Thanks for sharing-


Thanks! Love any boa with stripes and abberant patterns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snagrio



----------

*Bogertophis* (01-12-2023),_Homebody_ (01-12-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful snakes!  The last one is my favorite pic- it really shows how what may appear to be "bold markings" (ie. the black eye stripe) make very good camouflage when they slink around in their natural environment.  (They have to remember not to give away their hiding place by flicking their long tongues, though!  Hahaha!)

----------


## Snagrio

> Beautiful snakes!  The last one is my favorite pic- it really shows how what may appear to be "bold markings" (ie. the black eye stripe) make very good camouflage when they slink around in their natural environment.  (They have to remember not to give away their hiding place by flicking their long tongues, though!  Hahaha!)


That's because she's been getting more confident. She used to freeze and wait to hide away at the slightest sight of me but now she will intentionally leave her head out to stare me down and do long, slow tongue flicks to show that not only is she aware of my presence, but how unhappy she is with said presence.

My other snakes are ambivalent and aloof for the most part when it comes to dealing with me, but with her she will take any opportunity to display some defiant sass.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-12-2023),_Homebody_ (01-12-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

> That's because she's been getting more confident. She used to freeze and wait to hide away at the slightest sight of me but now she will intentionally leave her head out to stare me down and do long, slow tongue flicks to show that not only is she aware of my presence, but how unhappy she is with said presence.
> 
> My other snakes are ambivalent and aloof for the most part when it comes to dealing with me, but with her she will take any opportunity to display some defiant sass.


 :ROFL:  I know well the "sass" whereof you speak.  I love that about some snake personalities.

----------


## Snagrio

More pics showcasing her length (and sass  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-13-2023),_Homebody_ (01-13-2023)

----------


## Bogertophis

@ Snagrio:  What an awesome set-up -to match an equally-awesome snake.   :Good Job:

----------


## Snagrio

> @ Snagrio:  What an awesome set-up -to match an equally-awesome snake.


She's my dream baby, I wouldn't have settled for any less.  :Cool:

----------


## Bogertophis

> She's my dream baby, I wouldn't have settled for any less.


Well, the Queen of Sass looks very happy in her home- you did great.

----------

_Snagrio_ (01-13-2023)

----------


## plateOfFlan

She is hiding .... where could she be .... ?


Imagine if this is how you shipped them  :Giggle:

----------

*Bogertophis* (Yesterday),_Homebody_ (Yesterday)

----------

